# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #280 MAuVE (SW1IYF), Γκύζη

## MAuVE

Νέο AP νέο SSID. To AW1AA θα ακολουθήσει την τύχη του D-Link

Δοκιμάστε να συνδεθείτε στο AP (ευχαριστώ τον Αλέξανδρο γιά το ευγενές δάνειο) και στείλτε μου pm γιά εκτενέστερες δοκιμές. 

Ενδιαφέρομαι ιδιαίτερα από μεριά soulreaper και cp. Με τον Llaffer σκοντάψαμε σε compatibility problems (Το Misco γίνεται client μόνο σε άλλο Cisco κατά το "του Ελλήνα ο τράχηλος δεσμά σκλαβιάς δεν βάζει") 

SSID : awmn_280
ch 4 long preamble
No DHCP 
IP AP 10.1.1.240
Client το laptop μου με IP 10.1.1.140

----------


## yros

Νικο, σε ποιανω με μια cantenna στερεωμενη στο μπαλκονι.

link quality peripoy 64 , signal strength 50 .. 2 mbps kai θα βελτιωνονταν αν την στερεωνα καλυτερα.. Χωρις την cantenna den paizei kaθολου, και αυτο σημαινει,οτι η μετατροπη που έχω κανει στην καρτουλα μου, και η κεραια ,τουλαχιστον δουλευει.

Πριν απο αυτο ,επιανα κατι με awmn_14 του οποιου το λινκ αναβοσβηνε ανα δευτερολεπτο και το θεωρησα incompatibility της καρτουλας..


Χαιρετισμους Γιαννης.

----------


## cp

Εγώ αυτό πιάνω και προφανώς είναι απο τη μεριά του Llaffer (00-02-2D-27-FB-6A awmn-14).
Σύμφωνα με τη nodedb μας χωρίζει ένας λόφος Mauve.  ::  

Επίσης πιάνω ένα 00-40-96-26-30-91 με SSID Club (άσχετο με το awmn προφανώς).

----------


## xaotikos

Μην υπολογίζεις και πολύ στους λόφους του nodedb. Την Αθήνα την έχει κάνει οροσειρά!

----------


## yros

Pantos san link einai polly pio stathero apo prin..
Me ligo psaksimo petyxa link quality 99, signan strength 75 alla taxythta mono 1 mpbs..

Prospatho na sou kano upload , mikra arxeia ok, sou stelno omos kai ena megalo...
Peripiptontos ego to ssid awmn-14 to eblepa me mac 00-40-96-35-fd-97 alla bebaia auth einai h allh meria !

Xaireto giannis

----------


## SoulReaper

> ...ch *4*...


Όχιιιιι, γιατιιιί, τι σου 'κανα και θες να με παιδεύεις;;;;

Θα το αναλύσω με απλά μαθηματικά, για να καταλάβεις τι παίζει... λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:

Channel 4 = τσιζ... φτού κακό... μακρυαααά... = Β52

Και δεν το γράφω επειδή έχω τίποτα προσωπικές διαφονίες με το παλικάρι (και ούτε θέλω να αποχτείσω, so B52 no offence pls), αλλά επειδή πιστεύω πως το 4 είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορείς να μου δώσεις για δοκιμές, αφού εκεί εκπέμπει και ο Β52 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) , τον οποίο πιάνω όπου και να γυρίσω τη grid μου, με συνέπεια να είναι το πιο θορυβώδες κανάλι στη περιοχή μου. Και αυτό επειδή το WISP που έπιανα, μετακόμισε σε οριζόντια πόλωση -τουλάχιστον έτσι ελποίζω αφού τώρα πια λέγεται WISPH- και μου καθάρισε τη μπάντα.
Πάντος , είχα πιάσει πριν λίγο καιρό το beacon του awmn-14 με MAC:00-40-κάτι (δεν θυμάμαι) που είχες πριν λίγο καιρό (σε τι κανάλι ήταν δεν ξέρω), με την omni.
Α, και το πιο σημαντικό (που παραλίγο να ξεχάσω), τι κεραία έχεις βάλει και προς τα που κοιτάει (Χαλκηδώνα ή Περιστέρι);

----------


## MAuVE

> αλλά επειδή πιστεύω πως το 4 είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορείς να μου δώσεις για δοκιμές, αφού εκεί εκπέμπει και ο Β52 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ,
> Α, και το πιο σημαντικό (που παραλίγο να ξεχάσω), τι κεραία έχεις βάλει και προς τα που κοιτάει (Χαλκηδώνα ή Περιστέρι);


Ok σε ποιό κανάλι θέλεις να πάω ;
Η κεραία είναι 24dBi grid της Pacific Wireless και σκοπεύει τον Llaffer

----------


## MAuVE

> .
> Peripiptontos ego to ssid awmn-14 to eblepa me mac 00-40-96-35-fd-97 alla bebaia auth einai h allh meria !


Ηταν ένα Bridge που αντικαταστάθηκε από ένα Access Point. Θα πρέπει να δούμε γιατί η χαμηλή ταχύτητα

----------


## SoulReaper

> Ok σε ποιό κανάλι θέλεις να πάω ;


Ε, καλά, προς το παρόν κάτσε εκεί που είσαι, αφού δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω ακόμα την engenius, οπότε σε βάζω στη λίστα αναμονής.  ::  
Θα σου στείλω πμ μόλις είμαι ready, για περαιτέρω συνεννόηση.

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτές οι MAC σας θυμίζουν τίποτα ;

00:40:c7:2e:36:01
00:80:c8:ac:e4:a8
00:80:c8:ac:cd:71
00:80:c8:ac:c9:b9

Οι τρείς τελευταίες πρέπει να είναι D-Link.

Ελάτε καλοί μου πελάτες, δεν δαγκώνουμε

----------


## akou

00:80:c8:ac:c9:b9 Γι' αυτόν εδώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος

Οι υπόλοιποι είναι πελάάάτες μου...

----------


## CyberFreak

Εγώ σε έπιανα με full σήμα και σταθερά όταν ήσουν ο awmn-14 (MAC 00:40:96:35:FD:97) αλλά με την EnGenius μου δεν γινόταν με τίποτα Connected πάνω σου..Τώρα λόγο εξετάσεων δεν έχω εξοπλισμό (+PC) για δοκιμές...περισσότερα μετά της 18/6...!!!

----------


## MAuVE

> ..περισσότερα μετά της 18/6...!!!


Καλό διάβασμα και μη φοβάσαι, δεν φεύγω... 
Θα σε περιμένω όταν με το καλό τελειώσεις τις εξετάσείς σου.
Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## karm

Eukola sundeomai sto AP sou , alla den mporo na kano ping.

H keraia mou koitazei pros thn kateuthinsh sou.

----------


## MAuVE

> Eukola sundeomai sto AP sou , alla den mporo na kano ping.


Βλέπω κάποιους (3) συνδεδεμένους με IP 192.168.0.140, 141 και κάποιο τρίτο νούμερο στο ίδιο subnet. 
Εγώ είμαι στο 10.1.1.240 και ενίοτε υπάρχουν ανοικτά pc στο 140 και 200. Οταν προσπαθείς να κάνεις ping έχεις γυρίσει το pc και το radio στο 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0.

Σου στέλνω pm με τηλέφωνο γιά συνεννόηση

----------


## MAuVE

Νέες IPs (μόνιμες)

_(Μεταγενέστερο edit)_

AP Cisco 340 (τι γίνονται οι κάρτες 352;)
SSID : awmn_280
ch 7
IP : 10.2.8.1
Subnet mask :255.255.255.192 (τώρα κόψαμε subnets)
Gateway -> Router 10.2.8.62 (αν και δεν μου πολυαρέσει, σύμφωνα με την σύσταση του routing group)

Βέβαια προς το παρόν δεν γίνεται routing προς πουθενά, αφού ο Capvar μας έκοψε τον ομφάλιο λώρο (δεν πλήρωσα τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό).
Ψάχνω γιά άλλο bb provider.

_(Μεταγενέστερο edit)_
Τοποθέτησα ένα δεύτερο γνήσιο Misco AP προς Capvar + GRGS με τα εξής στοιχεία :

SSID : awmn_280_276
ch 1
IP : 10.2.8.249
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.248
Gateway -> Router 10.2.8.254

Αιγαλεώτες δείτε αν το πιάνετε. 
Θα κάνουμε με τον Πάνο επιτόπια αυτοψία την Κυριακή το πρωί

----------


## fantomduck

extes ekana scan sti taratsa mou gia na stiso ena 810+ kai se vrika. vevaia den eixa tis ip sou gia na kano ping alla se epiasa. eimai neos akomi sto kolpo kai distixos den eimai toso grigoros oso eseis. ex aytou kai den eixa dei to post. 
ayrio pou tha sikoso tin keraia stin teliki tis thesi tha ti giriso se thesi opou piano kai ton grgs alla kai esena (awmn280_276).


kali sou mera.  ::  
min xexaso. eimai to node 608 (fantomduck) kai simfona me to nodedb eimaste sta 5.1Km!!
E.D

----------


## CyberFreak

Καλύτερα γίνε Client πάνω στον GRGS...

----------


## MAuVE

> ayrio pou tha sikoso tin keraia stin teliki tis thesi tha ti giriso se thesi opou piano kai ton grgs alla kai esena (awmn_280_276).


Το awmn_280_276 είναι προσωρινά εκτός λειτουργίας και υποκαθίσταται από το awmn_280. Τη θέση του πήρε client account από GRGS
Σύντομα θα γίνει δοκιμή γιά backbone link με B52.

Η MAC 00:02:6f:01:ba:6f που συνδέθηκε με IP 10.2.8.250 να διαβάσει παραπάνω πως έχουν κοπεί τα subnets. Στον awmn_280 αναλογούν οι διευθύνσεις 10.2.8.0-63/255.255.255.192

----------


## Capvar

Meta apo kollima tou D-Link tou B52 gyrisa tin keraia se esena awmn_280 evala kai ta 2 ip ranges alla de se vlepo... link quality 53% (me B52 eixa 40)

----------


## fantomduck

exthes prospathisa na peso pano sou mias kai o GRGS einai ektos gia deyteri imera. ekei pragmatika de xero ti sinevei. oso gia ti sindesi mou mazi sou de mporo na ksero ti link quality exoume (810+ vlepeis) alla evala tis ip's pou exeis pio pano, ekana scan olo to ip range alla.... tipote.
kamia idea????

i mipos apla exoun allaxei kai pali oi ip's????



E.D

----------


## MAuVE

> mipos apla exoun allaxei kai pali oi ip's????


Παραμένουν οι ίδιες :
AP IP : 10.2.8.1 
MAC : 00:40:96:35:cc:fa
Subnet mask :255.255.255.192 
Gateway -> Router 10.2.8.62 

Βάλε διεύθυνση 10.2.8.40 έως 44

Μπορείς να βεβαιωθείς ότι συνδέθηκες στο awmn_280, βλέποντας τις WEB pages του AP στο 10.2.8.1. Μη δοκιμάσεις LINK TEST μπορεί να κρεμάσει (λειτουργεί μόνον όταν και οι δύο πλευρές είναι cisco)

----------


## fantomduck

sta plaisia ton dikimon mou mias kai o grgs exei bgei off epesa pano ston mauve me ip's: 10.2.8.39 (dlink) 10.2.8.40 PC 

ean enoxleite kaneis apo autes tis ip's parakalo na me enimerosei amesa.


eyxaristo.


E.D

----------


## MAuVE

> sta plaisia ton dikimon mou mias kai o grgs exei bgei off epesa pano ston mauve me ip's: 10.2.8.39 (dlink) 10.2.8.40 PC


Το 10.2.8.40, αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε κάποιον το έχω δώσει. Από το κάμπινγκ και με τόσο κόσμο να πηγαινοέρχεται, δύσκολο να είμαι σίγουρος. 

Πάρε τα 10.2.8.38 & 39 γιά σίγουρα

----------


## fantomduck

ok tha to allaxo to apogeyma. 


eyxaristo poli.


E.D

ps: plaka plaka exo link mazi sou sta 5.1km e??(kia xoris dropped)  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> plaka plaka exo link mazi sou sta 5.1km (kia xoris dropped)


Πλάκα, πλάκα το logo του κόμβου θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθεί σε:

_Εξυπηρετούμε τους "ορφανούς" σ' Αιγάλεω και πέριξ"_

----------


## fantomduck

::   ::   ::   ::  


em ayti i omni mas exei spasei ta neyra. mia fora to mina einai offf. mipos prepei na kanoume erano na valoume mia base station antenna?
leo tora....


E.D[/quote]

----------


## spirosco

Ενας ορφανος λιγοτερος....
Ο grgs επανηλθε...και μαλιστα δριμυτερος.  ::  
Φτιαξαμε σημερα το απογευμα ενα καλο link μεταξυ μας, και λεμε να το κρατησουμε μονιμα, εκτος και αν ο capvar βαλει τελικα εκεινους τους κροκοδειλους πανω στη ταρατσα του.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> εκτος και αν ο capvar βαλει τελικα εκεινους τους κροκοδειλους πανω στη ταρατσα του.


Οπώς σωστά παρατήρησες Σπύρο, δεν αρκεί να τους βάλει, πρέπει και να τους ταίζει. Γιατί πεινάνε, φεύγουν γιά να βρούν να φάνε και νάσου γυρίζουν οι κεραίες του.

Γιά να το θυμάται, θα πρέπει ο Αλέξανδρος να προσθέσει στην υπογραφή του:

Αν είναι το λινκ να γίνει, θα γίνει.
Αν είναι το λινκ να μείνει, θα πρέπει οι κροκόδειλοι να είναι χορτάτοι.

----------


## fantomduck

> εκτος και αν ο capvar βαλει τελικα εκεινους τους κροκοδειλους πανω στη ταρατσα του.


de xreiazetai kati tetoio. arkei na ton apeileisoume oti tha tou xirisoume to mousaki etsi kai ta xanapeiraxei.  ::   ::  




> Οπώς σωστά παρατήρησες Σπύρο, δεν αρκεί να τους βάλει, πρέπει και να τους ταίζει. Γιατί πεινάνε, φεύγουν γιά να βρούν να φάνε και νάσου γυρίζουν οι κεραίες του.


doste fai sto lao!!!!

E.D

----------


## spirosco

Παει το dlink, ξεψυχησε.  ::  
Και να φανταστειτε το ειχα συνεχεια στα χαδια και στις αγκαλιτσες. Παει και το πολλα υποσχομενο link με τον grgs -προσωρινα βεβαιως.
Το μονο που βλεπεις πια ειναι η σελιδα με το firmware upgrade και τιποτε αλλο. Τι κι αν του κανεις reset, firmware upgrade, αγιασμο, εξορκισμο, ξεματιασμα...τιποτα.  ::  
Σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο, η ρημαδα η pcmcia που εχει δεν παιζει στο laptop.
Ετοιμαζω λοιπον ενα λακο στον πισω κηπο για να το θαψω. Καλεσμενοι ολοι, προσφερουμε και κονιακ για να πανε τα φαρμακια κατω..μπου,χου..  ::

----------


## fantomduck

prosexe mono min exei igrasia ekei pou tha to thapseis  ::   ::  


ego xero ti ginetai. o mauve einai i aitia tou kakou. sou leei ama toutos sikosei link me grgs paei emeis de tha xanadoume pelati ston aionta ton apanta.  ::  

autos to karfose to dlink spiro...!!!!!
esi me to dlink o grgs me tin omni, katara exei pesei sou leo.

E.D

ps: simera paizei i omadara. ela re AEKARA!!!!

----------


## spirosco

Εχω ηδη καλεσει παπα για αγιασμο...  ::  

Το link με grgs προσωρινα γινεται μεσω awmn_1286_a.

----------


## MAuVE

Γύρισα από τις διακοπές και έριξα μία ματιά στο AP γιά να δω τι γίνεται.
Βρήκα μέσα τον (φύλακα άγγελο) paravoid και μία IP 10.2.8.58.

Εξησα την κεφάλα μου να θυμηθώ ποιός έχει αυτή την IP, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
Τότε κάποιο πουλάκι μου το έσκασε το μυστικό: ο Capvar.

Καλοσωρίζουμε τον Αλέξανδρο, όχι απλώς γιατί ο κόμβος σεμνήνεται ότι "εξυπηρετεί τους ορφανούς του Αιγάλεω και των πέριξ" αλλά γιατί με τον Capvar είχαμε κάνει το πρώτο μου λινκ στο οποίο συμμετείχαν ο Cyberangel και ο gadgetakias.

Βέβαια ο Αλέξανδρος είναι μαθηματικώς βέβαιον ότι σε δύο τρείς μέρες θα γυρίσει την κεραία του αλλού, αλλά αυτό δεν μειώνει καθόλου την χαρά της επίσκεψης.

_Είμαστε κι δυό σκυφτοί στο χάρτη
γύρισες και μούπες πως το Μάρτη 
σ' άλλους παραλλήλους 
θα βρεθείς_

Ν. Καβαδίας

----------


## MAuVE

Ο φίλος Jason μου γύρισε κεραία και σε μετρήσεις που έκανα βλέπω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε καλό backbone link.

Με ενδιαφέρει να κλείσει ο κύκλος των Τουρκοβουνίων. Υπάρχει κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος από Ανατολάς που να είναι ήδη στο ring, να βλέπει Jason και να θέλει να κάνει backbone link.

Γιά το σκοπό διαθέτω ένα Misco AP και IPs.

----------


## MAuVE

Jason,

Ενας πειθήνιος πελάτης κοιτάει υπομονετικά το AP σου.

Βάλε σε παρακαλώ στο AP σου IP 10.2.8.241, SUBNET MASK 255.255.255.248, DNS 10.2.8.62 γιά να μπορέσω να ενεργοποιήσω το routing χωρίς να με πάρουν με τις πέτρες μόλις δουν τα 192.168.....

----------


## spirosco

Το link spirosco<-->mauve αποκατασταθηκε...και με το παραπανω  ::  

Το φτυνω να μη το ματιασω, και θα κρεμασω και ματακι αυριο στον ιστο για να μην ξαναχαλασει...

Εν συντομια το διαθεσιμο throughput απο 2,6 - 2,8 που ηταν πρωτα, εγινε 4+ . To ftp download σε αρχειο 125 MBytes εδειξε average 430 KBytes.

Ο χρονος πια θα δειξει και ποσο σταθερο μπορει να ειναι...

----------


## MAuVE

*Επειδή βαρέθηκα να παίζω κλεφτες και αστυνόμους με τον Jason και οποιονδήποτε άλλο θέλει να με εκνευρίζει μη γράφοντας με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, μηνύματα εδώ αυτού του τύπου ΘΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ* 

Εστησα πρόχειρα ένα AP (το παλιό μου D-Link) γιά να βοηθήσω τα παιδιά που κάνουν δοκιμές στους Αμπελοκήπους. 

SSID = AW1AA σύντομα θα αλλάξει σε awmn_280_AW1AA
ch= 11, short preamble, full power 
IP = 10.2.8.129 SUBNET MASK 255.255.255.248

----------


## MAuVE

Το ΑΡ μου awmn_280 είναι προσωρινά εκτος δικτύου.

Δοκιμάζω ένα νέο τύπο repeater. 
Χρειάζεστε δύο ethernet 802.11 wireless interfaces (στην περίπτωσή μου 2 ΑΡ), ένα cross καλώδιο και ένα rf splitter/combiner. Τα βάζετε πλάτη με πλάτη σε μακρυνά κανάλια και presto.

Ετσι στην ίδια κεραία αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει το awmn_280 ch5 και awmn-280 ch11. 

Ψάχνω να βρώ τον paravoid γιά δοκιμές throughput.

Τελικά βρήκα το spirosco και κάναμε τις δοκιμές. Γιά να δουλέψει αποδοτικά το παραπάνω σχήμα, χρειάζεται και ένας καλός duplexer (αυξάνει την απομόνωση μεταξύ των δύο radios)

Τα πράγματα επανήλθαν στην κανονική τους λειτουργία

----------


## jason

> Τα πράγματα επανήλθαν στην κανονική τους λειτουργία


Πως επανήλθαν? αφού Link με μένα δεν υπάρχει?
Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνομαι εγώ στην κανονική λειτουργία?  ::   ::   ::  

Και πάνω που κάρφωσα τον 1 μέτρο βραχίονα (αλλά δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να στερεώσω την καντέννα οπότε και αυτή παραμένει πάνω στο πεζούλι)

μπαι δε γουέι, ξέρεις κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ θηλυκό ΣΜΑ κονέκτορα, για να συνδέσω την διτετράγωνη κεραία μου με το ντι-λινκ 900+ που αγόρασα? 

θενκς....

χμμμ.....

....επειδή η μισητή αδελφότητα αργεί να μου απαντήσει, αποφάσισα να κάνω την κατασκευή του φίλου μου drid


 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Πως επανήλθαν? αφού Link με μένα δεν υπάρχει?
> Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνομαι εγώ στην κανονική λειτουργία?


Συμπεριλαμβάνεσαι γκρινιάρη. 
Αφού σου άφησα και μήνυμα στο file new_reply_from_mauve.txt

Πρέπει όμως να στερεώσεις την κεραία σου στο σωστό σημείο διότι το λινκ έρχεται και φεύγει.

----------


## MAuVE

Ερώτηση routing.

Βλέπω στο routing table τα εξής:

10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.0

και
10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.192
10.21.120.64 /255.255.255.248

Επιτρέπεται να συνυπάρχουν το όλον με 2 μέρη ;

----------


## jason

> Ερώτηση routing.
> 
> Βλέπω στο routing table τα εξής:
> 
> 10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.0
> 
> και
> 10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.192
> 10.21.120.64 /255.255.255.248
> ...


αφού το επιτρέπει ο υπολογιστής, δεν δικαιούμαστε να φέρουμε καμία αντίρηση. 
Νομίζω υπερισχύει πάντα το ειδικότερο routing και μετά το γενικότερο.

στην περίπτωσή μας αν του ζητηθεί να δρομολογήσει μια διεύθυνση,
πρώτα θα δει αν ανήκει στο 10.21.120.64 /255.255.255.248 και θα το δρομολογήσει εκεί που πρέπει, μετά αν ανήκει στο 10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.192 και τελικά αν δεν το βρει πουθενά θα του πει να το πάει στο 10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.0 και αν δεν το βρεί και εκεί στο 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 (το οποίο είναι και το ολον-όλον όπου όλα τα μέρη συνυπάρχουν εκεί)

διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος... Δεν τα ξέρω και τόσο καλά τα routing tables και τα submasks , πάντα με μπερδεύανε...

 ::

----------


## pstratos

Σχετικα με repeater:

Τι εχει δουλεψει μεχρι τώρα? (τοπολογίες πχ 2 900+, 1 900+, ταμπελα....)

Ποσο manageable είναι ενα 900+ σε repeater mode?


Ανεφερες (Mauve) κατι σχετικά με spliter kai duplexer. Ποια η διαφορά μεταχυ τους? Ποιά μαγαζια εχουν τέτοια (καλής ποιότητας για 2.4)??

----------


## MAuVE

> Ανεφερες (Mauve) κατι σχετικά με spliter kai duplexer. Ποια η διαφορά μεταχυ τους? Ποιά μαγαζια εχουν τέτοια (καλής ποιότητας για 2.4)??


Βάζοντας δύο AP στην ίδια κεραία θέλεις :
α) η εκπομπή καθενός να πηγαίνει στην κεραία.
β) η εκπομπή καθενός να ΜΗ πηγαίνει στην λήψη του άλλου
γ) η λήψη της κεραίας να μοιράζεται στις δύο λήψεις των ΑΡ.

Τα α) και γ) είναι σχετικά εύκολα. 
Το β) που λέγεται και απομόνωση είσοδων, είναι το παλούκι.

1) Ενα απλό splitter σαν κ' αυτό που έχω φτιάξει, έχει μικρή απομόνωση, περ. 6 dB.
2) Ενα πιό σοφιστικέ, σαν αυτό του dti, όταν το μέτρησα ήταν κάπου περί τα 20dB. Υπάρχει σχετικό post.
3) Αν πάμε σε κυκλοφορητές (circulators) μπορούμε να πάρουμε ίσως και κάτι παραπάνω.

Εδώ τελειώνουν τα broadband προιόντα. 
Γιά να πάρουμε κάτι περισσότερο, πρέπει να επιστρατεύσουμε συντονιζόμενα στοιχεία. 
Δηλαδή ένα ζωνοπερατό φίλτρο στην μία είσοδο αφήνει να περνάει το κανάλι #1 ενώ στην άλλη, άλλο φίλτρο, το κανάλι #2. 
Οσο μεγαλύτερη η απόσταση των καναλιών 1-2 τόσο πιό αποδοτικά δουλεύουν τα φίλτρα.
Με συνδυασμούς φίλτρων διέλευσης και απόρριψης ζώνης μπορούμε να φτάσουμε και να ξεπεράσουμε τα 100dB απομόνωσης.

Η ιδέα πίσω από αυτές τις δοκιμές, είναι να βρεθεί η ελάχιστη απομόνωση που απαιτείται γιά να βγαίνουν και τα δύο ΑΡ ταυτόχρονα σε εκπομπή.
Οταν δεν υπάρχει αρκετή απομόνωση το ένα κάθεται και περιμένει να τελειώσει το άλλο. 
Από πλευράς throughput δηλαδή, δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα σε σχέση με το να έβαζες ένα από τα δύο σε repeat mode, ή ένα ΑΡ που έχει επάνω του 2 πελάτες. Πέρνεις τη μισή διαμεταγωγή από την μέγιστη δυνατή.

----------


## ocean

> Ερώτηση routing.
> 
> Βλέπω στο routing table τα εξής:
> 
> 10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.0
> 
> και
> 10.21.120.0 /255.255.255.192
> 10.21.120.64 /255.255.255.248
> ...


Αυτο είναι το δικό μου subnet. Ειναι ετσι γιατι αναγκάστηκα να "ανοίξω" την μασκα του subnet, γιατι είχαμε κατι προβλήματα configuration με τον Κλαδάκη τωρα που έβαλε τον cisco, και αυτό ειναι η "παρενέργεια"....

Πάντως δεν ενοχλεί σε τίποτα .... Οπως σωστά ειπε ο Jason, τα πιο συγκεκριμένα routes υπερτερούν των γενικώτερων....

----------


## pstratos

Ωραία, αυτά τα κατάλαβα!


όταν όμως θέλω το αντίστροφο δηλ 1 AP σε δυο κεραιεσ τι θα χρειαστώ? Νομιζω σπλιτερ??? Η ισχύς εκπομπής πως μοιράζεται στισ δυο κεραίεσ? φαντάζομαι οτι αν ειναι πανομοιοτυπεσ και το σπλιτερ ιδανικο 1/2 1/2. Αν όμως οι κεραίεσ είναι διαφορετικέσ? (και ειδικότερα αν έχουν διαφορετικέσ εμπεδήσεισ???)

----------


## Achille

> Νομίζω υπερισχύει πάντα το ειδικότερο routing και μετά το γενικότερο.
> 
> διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος...


Δεν κάνεις λάθος, αλλά ο κάτοχος αυτών των IPs έκανε λάθος στις ρυθμίσεις του.
Το ότι λειτουργεί δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι και σωστό  :: 

EDIT: Μόλις είδα ότι το έκανε επίτηδες  ::  Για πες μας ocean τι πρόβλημα έχετε με τον router του Κλαδάκη, μπορεί να τον διορθώσουμε  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Απόψε πήγε καλά το μαγαζί. Εχουμε full house

Εκτός από αυτόν που πήρε την ΙΡ του paravoid 10.2.8.50 
είχαμε και τον άλλο που πήρε την 10.2.8.58 και τον shock που κράτησε την 10.86.86.36.

Παιδιά μη σπρώχνεστε. 
Υπάρχει χώρος γιά όλους (νάναι καλά ο Spirosco με το λινκ του)
Στείλτε pm να σας δώσω IPs, και να κρατήσουμε μία τάξη και να γνωριστούμε βρε αδερφέ

----------


## MAuVE

Αν κάνετε telnet στο 10.2.8.98 με userid = sdm και password= sdm, θα βρεθείτε μέσα στο Cisco 1711 που έχει ευγενώς παραχωρήσει για demo o Αλέξανδρος.

Μπορείται να του αλλάξετε τα φώτα, γιατί επί του παρόντος εξυπηρετεί μόνο τον εαυτό του.

Αν προτιμάτε το γραφικό περιβάλλον, μπορείτε να πάτε στη διεύθυνση :
https://10.2.8.98/flash/sdm.shtml userid @ password = sdm
Στο γραφικό περιβάλλον έχετε λιγότερες δυνατότητες αλλαγής φώτων.

Μόλις μάθω τα βασικά, θα του βάλω επάνω το awmn_280 και μετά βλέπουμε για τα υπόλοιπα interfaces.

ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ
Δες επόμενο μήνυμα

----------


## MAuVE

Μη ψαρώνετε με το routing. Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά.

Χρειάζεστε ένα μικρό Cisco router και έναν Μεγάλο Αλέξανδρο. 
Μετά από αυτά, το μόνο που υπολείπεται είναι να βγαίνετε ξενύχτες στο φόρουμ και να κάνετε τον ξύπνιο [/awake mode].

Σοβαρά τώρα, δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο μερικοί θα φαντάζονται. 
Με μία καλή ομαδική και μία σελίδα how-to, αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να χάνουν το χρόνο τους στο γιατί το linux δεν βλέπει την κάρτα τους, μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.

Οχι, τώρα πλέον δεν μπορείτε να μπαίνετε μέσα και να το πειράζετε. 
Ο χρόνος γιαυτό έληξε. Μόνο να το κοιτάζετε.
Περιμένω παρατηρήσεις πάνω στη λειτουργία του. Σπύρο ακούς. 

ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ και δημόσιες ευχαριστίες στον Αλέξανδρο γιά όλα, με αποκορύφωμα το χθεσινοβραδυνό ξενύχτι.

----------


## Capvar

Νίκο γράψε τι intefaces έχεις (κάρτα/κεραία/ssid) και που κοιτάζουν....
Το router δεν μπορεί να κάνει δουλειά με 2ο interface onboard είναι καλό για εξωτερικά ifaces....

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο γράψε τι intefaces έχεις (κάρτα/κεραία/ssid) και που κοιτάζουν....
> Το router δεν μπορεί να κάνει δουλειά με 2ο interface onboard είναι καλό για εξωτερικά ifaces....


Από τις 5 πόρτες του 1711 τώρα χρησιμοποιούνται οι 3

1) προς το firewall του εσωτερικού μου δικτύου
2) Προς το ΑΡ awmn_280
3) Προς το ταρατσοπισι με 2 clients (spirosco & Jason)

Θα πρέπει να γίνει ανακατανομή των πόρων γιατί όπως έχω ξαναγράψει interfaces έχω πολλά, καθαρά κανάλια δεν έχω. Μπορστά μου είναι ο ΟΤΕ της Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου και πιθανώς από εκεί έρχεται η παρεμβολή.

Σκέπτομαι τα εξής λοιπόν :

1) το λινκ με spirosco παραμένει ώς έχει, απομένει αν θα μείνει με κυκλική πόλωση όπως τώρα.
2) το ΑΡ μήπως πάει σε ψηλότερο κανάλι γιά τους πολύ κοντά (paravoid, yros, sovilo)
3) το κανάλι 5 να γίνει backbone προς την πλευρά σας (shock, capvar)
4) το λινκ με jason να γίνει με ΑΡ έμενα γιατί η engineus του όλο κρεμάει σε ΑΡ mode.

Αυτά

----------


## Capvar

Το ταρατσοpc τί λειτουργικό έχει; Το 10.2.8.62 είναι με τα 2000; Αν ναι βάλ' του τα 2003 θα παίξει καλύτερα...

----------


## MAuVE

> Το ταρατσοpc τί λειτουργικό έχει; Το 10.2.8.62 είναι με τα 2000; Αν ναι βάλ' του τα 2003 θα παίξει καλύτερα...


Το ταρατσοπισί χωρίς απαιτήσεις routing μπορεί να έχει από απλά windows μέχρι linux in a diskette. Ολος ο προβληματισμός και το ψάξιμο γίνεται για να μην τρέχει λογισμικό χωρίς τιμολόγιο αγοράς (πόσο πωλείται το 2003, αν δεν είναι στο επίπεδο των 2000 server, μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω). 

Υπάρχει η ανέξοδη λύση του να μπεί μέσα ο spirosco και να κάνει γενική ανακατασκευή του ταρατσοπισί με slackware και η δαπανηρή με την αγορά κάποιου sofrware ή hardware router. 

Ειδικό κομμάτι αφιερωμένο στον GGEORGAN
Ο παππούς μου από τη μεριά της μητέρας μου, το όνομα του οποίου φέρω, ξεκίνησε από υπάλληλος στο χρηματιστηριακό γραφείο Εμπεδοκλέους και επί πάρα πολλά χρόνια κατά τη διάρκεια του μεσοπολέμου διετέλεσε διευθυντής συναλλάγματος στην Εμπορική Τράπεζα. Ως γνωστό, η τράπεζα αυτή ιδρύθηκε από τον Εμπεδοκλή και τους αδελφούς Πετροκόκκινους.
Ο παππούς μου λοιπόν, ότι είχε και δεν είχε, το είχε σε "χαρτιά", αφού με αυτά ασχολείτο καθημερινά και τα θεωρούσε πιό προσοδοφόρα από τις επενδύσεις σε ακίνητα, χρυσό=λίρα κ.λ.π. 
Πέθανε στη διάρκεια της κατοχής πολύ στεναχωρημένος και άφραγκος.
Οσοι δεν καταλαβαίνετε το γιατί ρωτήστε, μπαμπάδες και παπούδες.

Κουίζ
Ο εγγονός τώρα, αν πρόκειται να δώσει σχεδόν τα ίδια χρήματα για να αγοράσει software ή hardware router τι λέτε θα προτιμήσει ;

----------


## Achille

> Σοβαρά τώρα, δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο μερικοί θα φαντάζονται. 
> Με μία καλή ομαδική και μία σελίδα how-to, αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να χάνουν το χρόνο τους στο γιατί το linux δεν βλέπει την κάρτα τους, μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.


Όλα τα distributions βλέπουν το 90% των καρτών δικτύου χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση.
Για να βάλεις IPs, αρκεί να τις γράψεις σε ένα αρχείο (debian: /etc/network/interfaces).
Για να ενεργοποιήσεις τη zebra, κάνεις copypaste το ripd.conf που έχουμε δώσει, και αλλάζεις 2 γραμμές σε yes στο /etc/zebra/daemons.

Μετά αν έχεις κέφια, κάνεις και telnet στα ports 2601 και 2602 και έχεις Cisco style interface.

Μπερδεύετε τον Ethernet router με τον router με wireless κάρτες. Το δεύτερο είναι σαφώς πιο δύσκολο να στηθεί, αλλά με Cisco router δεν γίνεται να το στήσεις ακόμα και να θες.

Και αν δεν με πιστεύεις, κάνε telnet στο aias.achille.awmn, ports 2601 και 2602, password awmn.

----------


## MAuVE

> Και αν δεν με πιστεύεις, κάνε telnet στο aias.achille.awmn, ports 2601 και 2602, password awmn.


Σε πιστεύω βρε Αχιλλέα, αλλά έχω "καεί στο χυλό". 
Προσπάθησα κάποτε να βάλω linux στο pc μου. 
Διάβασα ότι για τους πρωτάριδες ποιό εύκολο είναι το Mandrake. 
Είπα, "αυτό είναι για μένα". 
Το έστησα χωρίς πρόβλημα, εκτός βέβαια από τα ελληνικά. 
Ακόμη και samba του έβαλα και έβλεπα τα υπόλοιπα volumes του δικτύου.
Εκεί που δεν ήρθε με το τίποτα, ήταν να λειτουργήσει η isdn κάρτα.
Και λέω λειτουργήσει γιατί την είδε αμέσως, ανακαλύψε σωστά το chipset που έχει, αλλά όταν πήγαινα να την σετάρω, σφάλμα και αντίο. 
Το παράτησα και δεν είμαι από αυτούς που τα παρατάνε με την πρώτη δυσκολία.

Γιαυτό σου λέω, ότι με την συντροφιά του Αλέξανδρου μετά το χθεσινοβραδυνό ξενύχτι, έχω σήμερα την σιγουριά ότι μπορώ να αλλάξω τα interfaces του 1711, όπως και όποτε θέλω. Αυτό μου δίνει την οιωνεί αυτοπεποίθηση ότι το ίδιο θα συμβεί όταν θελήσω να σηκώσω το firewall, το QoS, το traffic shaping καί όλα όσα βλέπω να έχει και δεν μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω τώρα.

Ας μην μεταφέρουμε όμως το θέμα εδώ. 
Ο καθένας κοινοποιεί τις εμπειρίες του ώστε ο επόμενος που ψάχνει, να μη χρειαστεί να ξανανακαλύψει την Αμερική

----------


## MAuVE

Βάλαμε κάτω μία ψηφοφορία και αποφασίσαμε (δημοκρατικά πράγματα, paravoid, winner, spirosco, εγώ κλπ) ότι το πρόβλημα με τα κολήματα της engineous του jason πιθανώς να οφείλεται στο οτι λειτουργεί σαν AP και ενδεχομένως σαν client, να δούλευε πιό αξιόπιστα.
Στο πι και φι λοιπόν έβαλα ένα ΑΡ (awmn_280-318) στο ίδιο κανάλι, με την ίδια κεραία του μέχρι προ ολίγου client μου. 
Ο winner από το άλλο interface του Jason (D-Link) θα γύριζε την Engineous από ΑΡ σε Client.
Στο ασύρματο chat ήταν μαζεμένο το μισό awmn, παρακολουθούσε και συμβούλευε.
Μετά από 3 ώρες τα παρατήσαμε χωρίς να το καταφέρουμε.

Μην πει κανεις τίποτα, θα τον βάλω καβάλα στον καταπέλτη που έχω στην ταράτσα και επόμενος σταθμός η open ταράτσα του Jason. 
Να πάει να το κάνει κιόλας. 
Από λόγια χορτάσαμε...

ΥΓ Ελαβα με net send μήνυμα από κάποιο νέο που ήθελε να έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μου. Ας μου στείλει pm

----------


## jason

> Βάλαμε κάτω μία ψηφοφορία και αποφασίσαμε (δημοκρατικά πράγματα, paravoid, winner, spirosco, εγώ κλπ) ότι το πρόβλημα με τα κολήματα της engineous του jason πιθανώς να οφείλεται στο οτι λειτουργεί σαν AP και ενδεχομένως σαν client, να δούλευε πιό αξιόπιστα.
> Στο πι και φι λοιπόν έβαλα ένα ΑΡ (awmn_280-31 στο ίδιο κανάλι, με την ίδια κεραία του μέχρι προ ολίγου client μου. 
> Ο winner από το άλλο interface του Jason (D-Link) θα γύριζε την Engineous από ΑΡ σε Client.
> Στο ασύρματο chat ήταν μαζεμένο το μισό awmn, παρακολουθούσε και συμβούλευε.
> Μετά από 3 ώρες τα παρατήσαμε χωρίς να το καταφέρουμε.
> 
> Μην πει κανεις τίποτα, θα τον βάλω καβάλα στον καταπέλτη που έχω στην ταράτσα και επόμενος σταθμός η open ταράτσα του Jason. 
> Να πάει να το κάνει κιόλας. 
> Από λόγια χορτάσαμε...
> ...


Πάντως σήμερα το πρωί που σηκώθηκα, δούλευε μια χαρά, σε client mode, και έβλεπε ένα d-link από την πλευρά σου...
Και δούλευε και η zebra και όλα...
Το φτιάξατε τελικά?
Μου πέρασε και η γρίπη που είχα το ΣΚ, οπότε θα μπορώ και εγώ τώρα να ασχολούμε πιό ενεργά με τις ψηφοφορίες!  ::   ::  




> Μην πει κανεις τίποτα, θα τον βάλω καβάλα στον καταπέλτη που έχω στην ταράτσα και επόμενος σταθμός η open ταράτσα του Jason.


Τρομερό!!!!!!!!!!! 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


 ::

----------


## MAuVE

Γιά να δούμε τώρα αν η Engineus σαν client ξεχάσει τα reset.
To D-Link που βλέπεις προφανώς είναι του φύλακα άγγελου του κόμβου paravoid. 
Εμείς εδώ κάτω δεν ακολουθούμε το πρότυπο των ανοικτών κόμβων, όπως είναι ο δικός σου, αλλά την ελληνορθόδοξη παράδοση που θέλει οι πόλεις να έχουν τον πολιούχο Αγιό τους και οι κόμβοι τον φύλακα Αγγελο τους. 
Οταν όμως δεν μπορείς να βρείς στη γειτονιά φύλακα Αγγελο, βολεύεσαι με το φύλακα Φαίδωνα, Σπύρο, Γιάννη, όποιον τέλος πάντων βρείς διαθέσιμο.

Στο D-Link σου είδα 7 MACs.
Γκραν-σουξέ, Ιάσωνα

----------


## awmn_1037

Χαιρετώ την αγαπητή παρέα.
Ειμαι ο καινουριος χρήστης (Σπύρος Νο2) που σας ταλαιπώρησα χτες το βράδυ απο την ταράτσα μου, σας ευχάριστώ. Θα τα ξαναπούμε με γεμάτη Μπαταρία και λιγότερες ερωτήσεις (απο μέρους μου).
Ελπίζω κι απο κοντά. 
θα συνεχίσω τις δοκιμές και σήμερα έτσι ώστε στην πορεία να βάλω ενα μόνιμο Interface client στον MAuVE ή όπου αλλού προτείνετε

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MAuVE

Από την 00:00 της 27ης Σεπτεμβρίου τρέχοντος και μέχρι την λήψη συγκεκριμένων μέτρων προστασίας των ιστορικών λινκς του awmn διακόπτω τη λειτουργία του κόμβου μου.

----------


## MAuVE

Αναστέλεται η διακοπή από 00:00 29ης Σεπτεμβρίου

----------


## MAuVE

Μετά τις 6μμ και για 2-3 ώρες θα υπάρξουν σποραδικές διακοπές στο bb link με spirosco για να γίνουν δοκιμές με τα feeders που παραλάβαμε.

----------


## MAuVE

Μετά τις μικροβελτιώσεις στη ζεύξη, η χθεσινή ημέρα έκλεισε με μία πολύ ωραία εφαρμογή που έστησε ο Σπύρος (spirosco).
Δεν το αναφέρω σαν πρωτιά, αφού ο DiGi (όπως πληροφορήθηκα) την έχει στήσει από καιρό και κάποιοι άλλοι επίσεις.
Το αναφέρω μόνο σαν ένα καλό εργαλείο ελέγχου του κόμβου σας,
μερικά σκαλιά καλύτερο από το Q Check.

Δείτε την στο http://ns2.spirosco.awmn/mrtg/

----------


## MAuVE

Οι ισχυροί άνεμοι χθες το βράδυ δημιούργησαν τεχνικό πρόβλημα στον κόμβο spirosco και το backbone link είναι εκτός μέχρι την επισκευή του.

----------


## MAuVE

Κάνοντας scanning γιa την ευθυγράμμιση του λινκ με τον Spirosco, έπεσα πάνω σε SSID = awmn-1561 = apalos -> Καμίνια = 9 Χλμ. μακρυά.

Αυτό που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι το κανάλι του που είναι το 13.
Το 13 στην θέση μου είναι το κανάλι με τον μεγαλύτερο θόρυβο. Αν πρόσεξα καλά την MAC αρχίζει από 00.40..... που θυμίζει Cisco.

Στη nodeDB το προφίλ μοιάζει υποδειγματικό. 
Λέτε να βγεί ο Πειραιάς από εκεί που δεν το περιμένουμε.

----------


## papashark

Καινούργιος, φρέσκο φρούτο, πάω να δω τι έχει γράψει, που και πως εκπέμπει κλπ.

----------


## MAuVE

Λανθασμένες πληροφορίες routing που έρχονται από μεριά Βάρδα-ΕΕ-Capvar στέλνουν όλα τα πακέτα προς αυτή τη διεύθυνση. Στην συνέχεια τα πακέτα κολλάνε (δες ποστ αλλού). 

Μέχρι τον Δερμάνη πηγαίνω από spirosco-Αλέξανδρο-Jabarlee.
Για τον επόμενο σταθμό (dti) με στέλνει μέσω Βάρδα.

Αν δεν διορθωθεί σύντομα, θα αναγκαστώ να κόψω την σύνδεση στον Capvar από τον οποίο μου διοχετεύονται οι πληροφορίες αυτές.

----------


## spirosco

Μιλησα με τον Πλατωνα (ΕΕ) και δεν φαινεται να εχει αυτος το προβλημα.
Καπου πιο πανω ισως να υπαρχει καποιο routing προβλημα?

----------


## MAuVE

Αλλαξα την θέση της κεραίας στο bb link με spirosco. 

Τα dB που κερδίσαμε στο σήμα από την αλλαγή, τα κόψαμε από την εκπομπή. 

Το πραγματικό όμως κέρδος παραμένει και αφορά την μείωση του θορύβου. 
Στην πλευρά μου πλέον το S/N είναι μεγαλύτερο από 20dB, όταν στην προηγούμενη θέση δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 15 (με +3dB εκπομπή από spirosco). Βελτίωση δηλαδή της τάξης των 10dB.

Παράλληλα ελευθερώθηκε και μία θέση κεραίας που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε ένα bb link προς τα νοτιοδυτικά. 
Πιό συγκεκριμένα στο τόξο από macrx -hook. 
Οσο πιό νότια τόσο καλύτερα, γιατί στα δυτικά έχω την πηγή του θορύβου, το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στη Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου. 

Αν κάποιος οπαδός των μόνιμων λινκς θέλει να το κάνουμε και διαθέτει εξοπλισμό cisco, ας στείλει pm. Από την πλευρά μου μπορώ να βάλω είτε AP, είτε WGB. Ελευθερο έχω μόνο το κανάλι 13.

----------


## MAuVE

Εβαλα δοκιμαστικά ένα ΑΡ με SSID awmn_280-xyz να κοιτάει προς alou fan park και νοτιότερα.

ΙΡ 10.2.8.130/255.255.255.192 Gateway 10.2.8.190 Ch 9

Αν κάποιος το πιάνει και ενδιαφέρεται για bblink ας επικοινωνήσει.

----------


## MAuVE

Στο ΑΡ που "ψαρεύει" bb link προς νότο συνδέθηκε πελάτης με:

MAC : 00 30 4f 29 0b b7 
με IP : 192.168.1.199

Αν διαβάζει να επικοινωνήσει

----------


## craven

> Εβαλα δοκιμαστικά ένα ΑΡ με SSID awmn_280-xyz να κοιτάει προς alou fan park και νοτιότερα.
> 
> ΙΡ 10.2.8.130/255.255.255.192 Gateway 10.2.8.190 Ch 9
> 
> Αν κάποιος το πιάνει και ενδιαφέρεται για bblink ας επικοινωνήσει.


Αν και σκόπευα να δοκιμάσω την πέμπτη που παρέλαβα κεραία αν σε πιάνω μιας και το AP σου σημαδεύει προς εμάς (εμένα, naso, pavlidisd, jstiva) παρόλλα αυτά δεν μπόρεσα για τεχνικούς λόγους... η κεραία είχε male connector και χρειάζομαι μούφα.. συν ότι θέλω να στήσω πρώτα debian γιατί μιλάμε για 22,5 db κεραία και αν ρίξω την κάρτα απο windows θα βγάζω > 35 db  :: ... 
Συμπέρασμα.. άσε αυτό το δοκιμαστικό ΑP κανα - δυό βδομάδες ακόμα να σημαδεύει προς εμάς.. μιας και ακόμα ψαχνόμαστε στην περιοχή και δεν έχουμε τελειώσει με στησίματα...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Τελικά το backbone link προς νότο θα γίνει με τον ΑΤΙΑ.
Ελπίζω να διαθέσει ο Πάνος στον ΑΤΙΑ interface με Πρ. Ηλία και έτσι να βγεί το Αθήνα-Πειραιάς αξιόπιστα και με τα λιγότερα hops.

Στα πλάισια αυτής της διαδικασίας έπρεπε να βρώ ελεύθερο κανάλι για το λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ.
Ετσι άρχισα να μετράω την απομόνωση μεταξύ των κεραιών μου για να βρω τον ευνοικότερο συνδυασμό.

ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ διεπίστωσα ότι η 24άρα PaW προς spyrosco σε οριζόντια πόλωση και το πιάτο προς ΑΤΙΑ σε κατακόρυφη πόλωση, είχαν τέτοια απομόνωση που ΑΡ και WGB δεν μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους. Σημειώνω ότι οι δύο αυτές κεραίες είναι αρκετά καλά κρυμμένες (έχουν απόσταση 5-6 μέτρα, μεσολαβεί ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας και δεν υπάρχουν κοντά ανακλαστικές επιφάνειες)

Ετσι λοιπόν έβαλα για περισσότερες δοκιμές και επιβεβαίωση το λινκ προς ΑΤΙΑ στο ίδιο κανάλι με το λινκ προς spyrosco. 

Αν πετύχει θα έχουμε περίπτωση frequency re-use οπότε δεν σας λέω τίποτα.

Μιχάλη (ΑΤΙΑ) μόλις στήσεις το πιάτο σου να δοκιμάσουμε να κάνεις download από τον Σπύρο να δούμε που πλαφονάρει.

----------


## ATIA

O.K Nick να σου πω μόνο ότι έκανα download από τον Spirosco με τη μ@λ@κία το D-Link και κατέβαζα με 120 ΚΒ και με την άλλη μ@λ@κία την SD 17……..

----------


## MAuVE

> O.K Nick να σου πω μόνο ότι έκανα download από τον Spirosco με τη μ@λ@κία το D-Link και κατέβαζα με 120 ΚΒ και με την άλλη μ@λ@κία την SD 17……..


Πρέπει πρώτα να επικοινωνήσεις με το Σπύρο να σου δώσει γρήγορη πρόσβαση, γιατί ο απλός πελάτης έχει περιορισμούς στην ταχύτητα Download

----------


## spirosco

Ftp η dc download?

Το πρωτο εχει limit ενω το δευτερο οχι...

----------


## ATIA

ftp Σπύρο.

----------


## MAuVE

Το backbone link με ΑΤΙΑ (1433) ευρίσκεται από σήμερα σε λειτουργία.

Η ταχύτητα είναι η σχεδόν ανώτερη δυνατή (4,7 Mbps με Q check)

Περιμένουμε τώρα δύο πράγματα για τον σχηματισμό του μεγάλου S Πειραιά - Κηφισσιά.

α) αναβάθμιση σε bb link του ΑΤΙΑ - Πρ. Ηλίας
β) ενεργοποίηση του hardware router του bliz για λύσιμο των προβλημάτων του ospf MAuVE - bliz μέσω keyman.

----------


## bionicle

Mauve, λές να σε πιάσω με cantenna και το dlinkaκι?

Γιατι άν παίζει με cantenna τότε ίσως έχω και σύνδεση μέχρι το Σάββατο...

(Προσπαθώ να δώ μήπως δεν χρειαστεί να βγώ ταράτσα αλλά και απο το μπαλκονάκι)

----------


## paravoid

> Mauve, λές να σε πιάσω με cantenna και το dlinkaκι?
> 
> Γιατι άν παίζει με cantenna τότε ίσως έχω και σύνδεση μέχρι το Σάββατο...
> 
> (Προσπαθώ να δώ μήπως δεν χρειαστεί να βγώ ταράτσα αλλά και απο το μπαλκονάκι)


Λάθος Access Point δίαλεξες  :: 
Σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι θα βαρέσεις τον MAuVE και με Stellίτσα...

Η απάντηση που μπορώ να σου δώσω -αν μπορώ αφού δεν απευθύνεσαι σε μένα- είναι να μην το κάνεις αυτό, όπου και να συνδεθείς. Πάρε μια κέραια όσο πιο κατευθυντική μπορείς και αν μπορείς άλλαξε και το D-Link (αν είναι 900άρι ρίχτο στο 1dB).
Σημειωτέον, συνδέομαι στον MAuVE, βρίσκομαι 130 μέτρα από αυτόν και έχω μια PAW Grid 19dB. Τον ρώτησα όταν ήμουν σε φάση αγοράς, τον άκουσα (αν και οι λύσεις που μου έδιναν άλλοι -rubberακι, cantenna- ήταν σαφώς πιο οικονομικές) και είμαι περήφανος γιαυτό (και ευτυχισμένος πελάτης του  ::  )

Καλή τύχη σε ότι και αν αποφασίσεις (και αν συνεχίσεις να παίζεις με το D-Link θα την χρειαστείς)

----------


## MAuVE

> Η απάντηση που μπορώ να σου δώσω -αν μπορώ αφού δεν απευθύνεσαι σε μένα- είναι να μην το κάνεις αυτό, όπου και να συνδεθείς. Πάρε μια κέραια όσο πιο κατευθυντική μπορείς και αν μπορείς άλλαξε και το D-Link (αν είναι 900άρι ρίχτο στο 1dB).
> Σημειωτέον, συνδέομαι στον MAuVE, βρίσκομαι 130 μέτρα από αυτόν και έχω μια PAW Grid 19dB. Τον ρώτησα όταν ήμουν σε φάση αγοράς, τον άκουσα (αν και οι λύσεις που μου έδιναν άλλοι -rubberακι, cantenna- ήταν σαφώς πιο οικονομικές) και είμαι περήφανος γιαυτό (και ευτυχισμένος πελάτης του :P )
> 
> Καλή τύχη σε ότι και αν αποφασίσεις (και αν συνεχίσεις να παίζεις με το D-Link θα την χρειαστείς)


Ο Paravoid σου είπε με πολλά λόγια το :

Οχι στα σαβουρομηχανήματα. Οχι στις προχειροδουλιές.

Ξέρεις ο χθεσινοβραδυνός αέρας πόσες κεραίες γύρισε ;

----------


## sotiris

και εγω ακοθσα τον mauve και δεν βγηκα χαμενος,ευχαριστω Νικο.

(καμια που ειχε τουλαχιστον 3 αντιριδες,αντιθετα επεσαν κεραιες TV με το 1/4 του βαρους)

----------


## bionicle

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά...

* Με το dlink όντως έγινε δουλειά, και καλή μάλιστα αφού είχα συνδεθεί και στον Mauve (απο το Village park με μια 23 db  ::  ) αλλά και με τον ATIA. 

* Τώρα βασικά είμαι στην φάση επιλογής κεραίας. Μπορώ κάλλιστα να περιμένω το φίλτατο Παναγιώτη που είναι στην γειτονιά μου να στήσει το δικό του link όποτε η Cantenna να είναι για πολύ τρελλή λύση (περίπου στα 300- μέτρα), όμως μπορώ να περιμένω και για την αγορά πιάτου/feeder. Μπορώ επίσης να πάρω και μια 13άρα Στελίτσα και να τελειώσει το ζήτημα εκεί. Απλώς προσπαθώ να βρώ μια μέση λύση που θα με ικανοποιήσει (θυμηθείτε και το σλόγκαν του υπ. ανάπτυξης...)

Οπότε mauve εσύ βασικά προτείνεις (απο τα post σου) μια πιατοκεραία (Η οποία κινδυνεύει να την πάρει ο αέρας μάλλον στην περιοχή μου --- εκτός αν την τσιμεντώσω...). Τo dlinkaki δεν το αποχωρίζομαι... αφού σκέφτομαι να του βάλω και μαξιλάρι να κοιμάμαι μαζί του.  ::

----------


## papashark

Πιατοκεραία και άγιος ο θεός........

Σήμερα το σκέφτεσε, αύριο το φχαριστιέσαι !

Θα κάθεσε ύσηχος εκεί δίπλα από το τζάκι χαλαρώνοντας, ακούγοντας μουσική από κάποιον soundcast σέρβερ κάπου στα βόρει προάστια, και θα πετάς dlinkάκια στο τζάκι αντί για ξύλα....

----------


## paravoid

Ο Capvar επέστρεψε και μας ξέσκισε ακόμη μια φορά.
α) Έκανε πάλι backbone πάνω στο AP με αποτέλεσμα να έχω πρόβλημα σύνδεσης εγώ ως client.
β) Πήρε, υποθέτω αυθαίρετα, την IP 10.2.8.53 την οποία την είχα ζητήσει για ένα PC μου. Conflict.
γ) Όλα τα πακέτα μου φεύγουν προς αυτόν, ακόμα και τα πακέτα που πάνε ATIA μερία (από το ΜΑuVE-ATIA)
δ) Το χειρότερο: έχω 2200ms με αυτόν και πάρα πολλά dropped.

Τα παραπάνω εκτός από το ότι με έχουν σχεδόν αποκλείσει από το δίκτυο, δημιουργούν προβλήματα και σε άλλους αφού ενώ υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές διαδρομές (αργές αλλά σχετικά σταθερές) επιλέγεται η λύση Capvar με πάνω απο 70% χαμένα πακέτα (πάει ΚΑΙ το backbone).

Σημειωτέον: αυτά τα πράγματα δεν είναι πρωτοφανή, έχουν ξανασυμβεί και στο παρελθόν.
Τα παραπάνω τα λέω για να ξέρετε όλοι τι να περιμένετε αν σας προταθεί backbone με Capvar...

MAuVE: Καλό κουράγιο, η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ένα MAC Filter

----------


## MAuVE

> MAuVE: Καλό κουράγιο, η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ένα MAC Filter


Περιπλανώμενε Αλέξανδρε,

Το 53 που πήρες από τη σημαία, έχει δοθεί στον Φαίδωνα.
Επίσης, το routing σαν υπόθεση έχει σοβαρέψει και δεν θα μου άρεσε να επαναληφθεί εδώ αυτό που έγινε στον Πειραιά.

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους φιλτράρισα την διεύθυνση 00:02:6F:01:BA:6F
(ελπίζω να μην είναι του Φαίδωνα)

Προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση

Εκ της διευθύνσεως

----------


## MAuVE

> και θα πετάς dlinkάκια στο τζάκι αντί για ξύλα....


Οχι βρε Πάνο,

Μόλις πεις "_για δες τι ωραία και γρήγορα που καίγονται_", θα σου σβήσουν τη φωτιά και θα πρέπει να την ξανανάψεις, αφου έχεις περάσει το πιό σταθερό fir*e*ware (πετρέλαιο 2.50).

----------


## bionicle

Πωπω ρε παιδιά πάλι τρόμαξα....

Εντάξει δεν μπορώ να βάλω pc πάνω στην ταράτσα. Βάζω ένα dlink 810+. Δεν θα μείνει και μόνιμα, θα του βάλω pc (στο κύκλωμα και στην αναμονή είναι αυτό).

 ::  

Προς το παρόν όμως αυτό έχουμε αυτό βάζουμε... Εξάλλου τα περι κάψιματος είναι λόγω "υπερενίσχυσης" και όχι της λειτουργίας (αποψή μου). Αφού τον mauve τον πιάνω (στα σίγουρα), με μια μικρή 13-14 db κεραία τότε το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να τα συγκεντρώσω τα υλικά. Αν στο τέλος κλατάρει το dlink -- ε κλάταρε... τι να πούμε άλλο; Εξάλλου στο ερασιτεχνικό δεν τα αρχίζουμε όλα?

Το πιάτο πάντως μου φαίνεται πιο επιφοβές λόγω των ανέμων στην περιοχή (εδώ ενα μποφόρ ρίχνει και ενισχύεται κατα 5-6db εεε μποφόρ) οπότε για να μήν λένε οι γείτονες οτι είδαν ufo... μάλλον θα πάμε σε μια πιο διαμπερή κεραία...

Πάντως θα περιμένω όπως είπα την επόμενη προσφορά για πιάτα, θα αγοράσω ενα πιάτο και ενα μικρό feederακι και βλέπουμε απο εκεί. Εξάλλου τα ομορφα dlink όμορφα καίγονται...

----------


## papashark

810+ ?

Ακατάλληλη επιλογή.....

Κεραία 13-14 db ?

Ακατάλληλη επιλογή.....



Και να σκεφτείς ότι δεν στα είπαν.....

Μην σου φανεί περίεργο εάν ο κόμβος που θα πας να συνδεθείς δεν θα σε δεχτεί.

----------


## MAuVE

Οποιος μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τέτοια συσκευή, συνδέεται.
Οταν αρχίσουν όμως τα προβλήματα τα λύνει μόνος του.
Δεν παρέχω τεχνική υποστήριξη για συνδέσεις με D-Link. 

Τη στρατιωτική μου θητεία την έκανα (32 μήνες), δεν ξαναπάω φαντάρος.

Το πρόβλημα του routing με bliz λύθηκε.
Τώρα πρέπει να δούμε γιατί έχουμε τόσο μεγάλο χρόνο ping.
Χρειάζεται ακόμη αρκετό fine tunning.

----------


## Renos

Να πω και εγω την αμαρτια μου, "επεφτα" με το D-Link 810+ επι 3 μηνες στον MAuVE χωρις να εχω κανενα προβλημα σε link 6.5χλμ. 

Το δε bandwidth εφτασε να μου δει3ει και 3ΜΒit.

----------


## MAuVE

> Να πω και εγω την αμαρτια μου, "επεφτα" με το D-Link 810+ επι 3 μηνες στον MAuVE χωρις να εχω κανενα προβλημα σε link 6.5χλμ.


Εκανες εξαιρετικά που το ανέφερες. 
Αν κάποιος μου στείλει pm ή με πάρει τηλ. για προβλήματα με D-Link, τώρα έχω μία πιό φιλική απάντηση να του δώσω. 

"_Πάρε το Ρένο που ξέρει, να σε βοηθήσει_"

Ειλικρινώς ευχαριστώ

----------


## jstiva

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Renos
> 
> Να πω και εγω την αμαρτια μου, "επεφτα" με το D-Link 810+ επι 3 μηνες στον MAuVE χωρις να εχω κανενα προβλημα σε link 6.5χλμ.
> 
> 
> Εκανες εξαιρετικά που το ανέφερες. 
> Αν κάποιος μου στείλει pm ή με πάρει τηλ. για προβλήματα με D-Link, τώρα έχω μία πιό φιλική απάντηση να του δώσω. 
> 
> "_Πάρε το Ρένο που ξέρει, να σε βοηθήσει_"
> ...



 ::   ::  Καλή απάντηση!!! Ηταν "βαριά" η αμαρτία σου Reno όπως προβλέπω ότι θα διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου...  ::   ::

----------


## craven

> Καλή απάντηση!!! Ηταν "βαριά" η αμαρτία σου Reno όπως προβλέπω ότι θα διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου...


Ναι αλλά.. "ήταν" !! πλέον κατάλαβε το λάθος του και παίζει με netgear το παιδί! (αυτό δεν το ανέφερε όμως τσκ τσκ  :: )

Που να σας έλεγα και εγώ μια παλιά μου αμαρτία με μια dlink 520+... που έχω ακόμα σαν έκθεμα πλέον..  ::

----------


## Renos

Ναι, παιδια... τωρα εχω NetGear (υπαρχει καμια περισσια?) και εχω χασει εντελως μα εντελως την επαφη με τα d-link  :: 

Ειλικρινα, απο το d-link εμεινα ευχαριστημενος, μετα που καταλαβα τι θελει για να παιξει γιατι στην αρχη ψαχνομουν με τον Craven μαζι!

----------


## bionicle

Well Σοφά αυτά που λέτε...
Και με 3 mbps βολεύομαι.

Ενδεικτικά, Renos τι προβλήματα μπορεί να υπάρξουν?????
Λέτε όλοι για το dlink όμως δεν λέτε τα προβλήματα...

Και ναί, papashark εδούλεψε το dlink... (Για πόσο άγνωστο, όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε)...

----------


## craven

> Well Σοφά αυτά που λέτε...
> Και με 3 mbps βολεύομαι.
> 
> Ενδεικτικά, Renos τι προβλήματα μπορεί να υπάρξουν?????
> Λέτε όλοι για το dlink όμως δεν λέτε τα προβλήματα...
> 
> Και ναί, papashark εδούλεψε το dlink... (Για πόσο άγνωστο, όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε)...


1. Δεν ρυθμίζεται η ισχύ
2. Θέλουν πολύ "δουλειά" πριν βγούν στον αέρα για να παίξουν σωστα τα 810αρια .. στεγανοποίηση, ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά, ψύκτρες μιας και ζεστένονται αρκετά σε σημείο να χάνουν το Link...
Αν το φτιάξεις όπως ο Renos τότε ναι παίζουν άψογα..
3. Όπως όλα τα dlink δεν έχουν την ίδια ευαισθησία με άλλες καλύτερες κάρτες... με αποτέλεσμα με τίς ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες να έχουν χειρότερο link... 
4. πολλά άλλα που θα σκεφτούν άλλοι όπως πράγματα για firmware, revisions κτλ που δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και δεν ξέρω  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Παράκληση

Συνεχίστε τα περι D-Link στις σχετικές ενότητες.

Εδώ γράφουμε ότι αφορά τον κόμβο 280

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## bionicle

Οκ. Θα κάνω μια παράκληση οι admins να μεταφέρουν τα post περι dlink σε νεο thread.

----------


## Capvar

> Σημειωτέον: αυτά τα πράγματα δεν είναι πρωτοφανή, έχουν ξανασυμβεί και στο παρελθόν.
> Τα παραπάνω τα λέω για να ξέρετε όλοι τι να περιμένετε αν σας προταθεί backbone με Capvar...
> 
> MAuVE: Καλό κουράγιο, η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ένα MAC Filter


Δεν ξέρω γιατί με προσβάλλεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο και δεν το καταλαβαίνω...
Κατ' αρχάς ζητώ συγνώμη για την IP όντως την πήρα αυθαίρετα (για δοκιμή) αλλά μετά την άλλαξα σε αυτόματη (κάτι όμως που η Engenius δεν το κατάλαβε) και άφησε την 53... και δημιούργησε το όλο πρόβλημα με το ένα μηχάνημα σου...
Τώρα τί λες περί routing κλπ κλπ δεν το καταλαβαίνω... αλλά για να ξέρεις το μόνο backbone που λες είναι του ΕΕ που δεν καταλαβαίνω τί πρόβλημα δημιουργεί αφού το OSPF δεν είναι RIP...
Ελπίζω να μου δώσετε μια IP και να δούμε τι γίνεται με το routing...

----------


## MAuVE

> Ελπίζω να μου δώσετε μια IP και να δούμε τι γίνεται με το routing...


Αυτές οι 3 τελείες στο τέλος της παραπάνω φράσης με βάζουν σε σκέψεις.

Πάρε την 10.2.8.43.

Το φίλτρο θα αφαιρεθεί όταν δημοσιεύσεις εδώ τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις με το routing και αφου η πρότασή σου περάσει επιτυχώς διαδικασία δημόσιας κρίσης με ερώτημα:

" Κινδυνεύει το δίκτυο να γίνει μπάχαλο με τα παραπάνω;"

----------


## Capvar

Έχω ενεργοποιημένο το OSPF όπως όλος ο κόσμος στο συγκεκριμένο iface... Τί παραπάνω μπορώ να κάνω με το routing...?

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχω ενεργοποιημένο το OSPF όπως όλος ο κόσμος στο συγκεκριμένο iface... Τί παραπάνω μπορώ να κάνω με το routing...?


Εσύ ειδικώς, πολλά ....

Σε ξανασυνδέω ενθυμούμενος το πρώτο λινκ που κάναμε πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή. 
(Επωφελείσαι δηλαδή από το ειδικό καθεστώς περί διατηρηταίων ιστορικών λινκς)

*Αλλά*, έχω βάλει τους γείτονες να προσέχουν τα routes που στέλνεις. 

Παρεκτρέπεσαι = Κόβεσαι

----------


## Capvar

::  
'Οταν ένας κόμβος λειτουργεί με windows... δηλαδή δε χρειάζεται να κάνει παραπάνω από 2-3 κλικ για να ενεργοποιήσει το routing δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο του έχει ξεφύγει και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα... Απλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο να "πειράξω" ώστε να ρουφήξω ή να στείλω σε κάποιον άσχετα routes... Το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να τα πάρω από αλλού (όπως πχ από τον ΕΕ που τα έπαιρνε από vardas παλιότερα που είχε δημιουργηθεί ανάλογο πρόβλημα...)

----------


## wiresounds

> 'Οταν ένας κόμβος λειτουργεί με windows... δηλαδή δε χρειάζεται να κάνει παραπάνω από 2-3 κλικ για να ενεργοποιήσει το routing δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο του έχει ξεφύγει και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα... Απλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο να "πειράξω" ώστε να ρουφήξω ή να στείλω σε κάποιον άσχετα routes... Το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να τα πάρω από αλλού (όπως πχ από τον ΕΕ που τα έπαιρνε από vardas παλιότερα που είχε δημιουργηθεί ανάλογο πρόβλημα...)


Και ο vardas τα έπαιρνε από Gfil, μέχρι που ο Gfil έδωσε root του Microtik στο vardas και ο τελευταίος το έφτιαξε.

----------


## MAuVE

> :D 
> 'Οταν ένας κόμβος λειτουργεί με windows... δηλαδή δε χρειάζεται να κάνει παραπάνω από 2-3 κλικ για να ενεργοποιήσει το routing δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο του έχει ξεφύγει και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα...


Με το bliz που έχει επίσης windows, είχαμε το γνωστό πλέον πρόβλημα.
Δεν άφηνε το interface του συνδεδεμένο στον keyman, γιατί όπως έλεγε "θα δημιουργούσαμε πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο".

Τον παρακαλώ να πάρει τον λόγο για να σου εξηγήσει που έβλεπε το πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο.

Ενωθήκαμε τελικά χθές, με hardware router που αγόρασε ειδικά για το σκοπό αυτό, μετά από πολλές δοκιμές με τα windows<>cisco. 

Εχε το υπόψη σου. 
Αν δεν παίξει αμέσως και αρχίσει να βγάζει το γνωστό σφάλμα για την ασυμφωνία μήκους που δηλώνεται στο header με πραγματικό, μη το αφήσεις on.

Δεν μου αρέσει να το παίζω χωροφύλακας, αλλά ούτε και μαστροχαλαστής.
Οτι έχουμε φτιάξει και δουλεύει το κατοχυρώνουμε και πάμε παραπέρα. Δεν γυρίζουμε πίσω.

----------


## sotiris

επειδη εχω και εγω windows και cisco και δεν καταλαβαινω ακομα καλα το τι συμβαινει με το routing και τα συναφη,και επειδη δεν θελω να δημιουργησω καποιο προβλημα,μηπως μπορει καποιος σε "απλα ελληνικα" να μου πει 2-3 κουβεντες για να το δω και στο δικο μου server?



```
Εχε το υπόψη σου. 
Αν δεν παίξει αμέσως και αρχίσει να βγάζει το γνωστό σφάλμα για την ασυμφωνία μήκους που δηλώνεται στο header με πραγματικό, μη το αφήσεις on.
```

(εμενα με βοηθησε ο enaon (drid) να φτιαξω τα διαφορα δικτυακα,και επειδη συγκρινομενος με μενα στο θεμα αυτο ειναι πολυ μπροστα δεν μπορουσα να τον παρακολουθησω 100%)

----------


## MAuVE

Σωτήρη,
bliz και enaon είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο.

Σε συντομία, όταν έχεις δύο διαδοχικούς routers εκ των οποίων ο ένας είναι Cisco και ο άλλος windows 2000 server και τους βάλεις να παίξουν σε ospf, ο cisco στέλνει κάποια πακέτα το οποία τα windows αντιλαμβάνονται σας εσφαλμένα και τα απορρίπτουν. 
Και αυτό συνεχίζεται αενάως.

Και επειδή η διαδικασία αυτή γίνεται σε αρχικό στάδιο, τελικά δεν μιλάνε ποτέ.

----------


## sotiris

ευχαριστω,καταλαβα.

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Σημειωτέον: αυτά τα πράγματα δεν είναι πρωτοφανή, έχουν ξανασυμβεί και στο παρελθόν.
> Τα παραπάνω τα λέω για να ξέρετε όλοι τι να περιμένετε αν σας προταθεί backbone με Capvar...
> 
> MAuVE: Καλό κουράγιο, η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ένα MAC Filter
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί με προσβάλλεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο και δεν το καταλαβαίνω...
> ...


Σου ζητώ συγγνώμη για το ύφος του προηγούμενου μηνύματος μου, γράφτηκε εν βρασμώ.
Αν με το αυτόματη εννοείς DHCP, ο MAuVE ουδέποτε είχε DHCP Server, προφανώς για να αποτρέψει τέτοια φαινόμενα...

Ακόμα και τώρα πάντως το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Τα Windows έχουν default cost 2, ενώ στους υπόλοιπους routers έχουμε cost 10. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα η πλειονότητα των εξερχομένων μου πακέτων να φεύγουν προς τα εσένα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο.
Παράδειγμα:



> 1 239 ms 221 ms 110 ms 10.2.8.62
> 2 1411 ms 2678 ms 2220 ms 10.17.118.66
> 3 2052 ms 100 ms 350 ms 10.2.8.190
> 4 36 ms 58 ms 93 ms 10.2.8.140


Τα πακέτα που πρέπει να φύγουν προς ΑΤΙΑ (πραγματικό backbone, βλ. adhoc) πηγαίνουν μια βόλτα από σένα μεριά πρώτα.
Εντωμεταξύ το link σου είναι άθλιο, (π.χ. 2921 ms 2678 ms 2743 ms 10.2.8.43) και σέρνομαι...
Λόγω του προαναφερθέντος προβλήματος με το cost, σε πακέτα προς τον Αχιλλέα, αντί να προτιμηθούν οι εξής δρόμοι:
α) MAuVE-spirosco-Alexandros-jabarlee-dermanis-dti-Achille που λειτουργεί πολύ καιρό ναι μεν όχι τέλεια αλλά αρκέτα καλά. Ακόμα και με το πρόβλημα του bridge του jabarlee δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω απο 300ms ping.
β) MAuVE-Keyman-EE-vardas-CSLab-Bliz-Achille
γ) MAuVE-Keyman-Bliz-Achille
(τα β,γ είναι καινούργια αλλά δεν μπορούμε ούτε καν να τα δοκιμάσουμε λόγω του link σου)

Επιλέγεται ο
MAuVE-Capvar-EE-Vardas-CSLab-Bliz-Achille
ο οποίος λόγω των κακών link σου είναι άθλιος:



> Pinging 10.47.130.249 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*1280ms* TTL=58
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*1326ms* TTL=58
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*1314ms* TTL=58
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*1139ms* TTL=58
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*2405ms* TTL=58
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*3096ms* TTL=58
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*2306ms* TTL=58
> Reply from 10.47.130.249: bytes=32 time=*2173ms* TTL=58


Τα παραπάνω προβλήματα αφορούν εκτός από εμένα (ως client του MAuVE) και το backbone καθώς καθυστερούν χωρίς λόγο τις ζεύξεις MAuVE-ATIA και MAuVE-Keyman. Δεν ξέρω επίσης αν ανάλογα προβλήματα έχει ο spirosco που είναι 1 hop με MAuVE.

Τώρα στα αποκλειστικά δικά μου προβλήματα (=που δεν επηρρεάζουν το backbone):
Επειδή φορτώνεις το AP με backbone traffic, έχω response times με το AP και το router MAuVE 200-300ms το λιγότερο. Ξεκινώντας από αυτό φτάνω να έχω 5-6 hops μακριά >600-800ms (αν φυσικά επιλεχθεί δρόμος μακριά από σένα), το οποίο είναι απαράδεκτο για απλό chat στο IRC πόσο μάλλον για ένα telnet/ssh σε έναν router.

Κρίνοντας λοιπόν από την μέχρι τώρα ιστορία σου αλλά και από τα παραπάνω, θα σε θερμοπαρακαλούσα να σκέφτεσαι λίγο ποιούς και πόσο θα επηρρεάσουν οι κινήσεις που με τόση ευκολία κάνεις.

----------


## Achille

```
traceroute to gw-ap.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.62), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  aias (10.47.130.105)  0.768 ms  0.448 ms  0.391 ms
 2  gw-achille.drinet.awmn (10.47.130.82)  3.072 ms  7.931 ms  2.966 ms
 3  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.65)  12.411 ms  11.862 ms  10.670 ms
 4  10.26.123.74 (10.26.123.74)  16.987 ms  25.871 ms  34.081 ms
 5  10.2.4.250 (10.2.4.250)  27.147 ms  16.625 ms  31.696 ms
 6  10.17.118.65 (10.17.118.65)  32.380 ms  965.372 ms  275.140 ms
 7  gw-ap.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.62)  4155.148 ms  3964.012 ms  4512.159 ms
```

Τα 2 τελευταία hops είναι τα links του Capvar. Φαντάζομαι η διαφορά στην ταχύτητα είναι εμφανής σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα hops.
Capvar ξεκίνα με το να αλλάξεις το cost στο router σου σε μεγαλύτερο νούμερο από το 10 που έχει το linux, και κάνε και καμία κίνηση να στρώσεις τα links σου, αλλιώς καλύτερα θα ήταν να τα κατεβάσεις και να κρατήσεις το καλύτερο.

Τα άσχημα links είναι χειρότερα από την μη ύπαρξη link. To OSPF δεν έχει τρόπο να ελένξει την ποιότητα του link σου για να το παρακάμψει.

----------


## phronidis

Δυστυχώς τα δύο προτελευταία είναι δικά μου με Vardas και Capvar και το λινκ με Vardas θα βελτιωθεί με τον feeder που περιμένω με το Capvar θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε διότι ενώ όταν δουλεύει το λινκ του keyman δεν έρχονται routes απο Capvar, όπως χθές το βράδυ, σήμερα επειδή δεν δουλεύει το λινκ με keyman, τουλάχιστον το δικό μου αν και έχω σύνδεση, έρχονται από Capvar.

----------


## phronidis

Αρα από τα τις τέσσερεις διαδρομές λειτουργούν δύο και τελικώς επιλέγεται μέσω Capvar

----------


## JS

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν και όσοι είναι πίσω απο τον spirosco (JS->tennorism->spirosco). Έχω 3 δευτερόλεπτα ping με το πολυτεχνείο.
Αν δεν γίνεται να φτιαχτεί το λινκ άμεσα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλαχθεί κάτι στο πως φαίνονται τα routes (metrics).

----------


## MAuVE

Αλέξανδρε, 

Μας έκανες μαντάρα και κόβεσαι.

Μη διαμαρτυρηθείς, είχες προειδοποιηθεί.

1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.201
2 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 10.2.8.202
3 601 ms 541 ms 530 ms 10.2.8.43
4 641 ms 1592 ms 831 ms 10.31.176.1

Πλάτωνα,

Βρήκα το κανάλι στο οποίο έχεις βέλτιστη επικοινωνία με keyman και το άλλαξα. Η επικοινωνία βελτιώθηκε σημαντικά αλλά routes από σένα δεν λαμβάνω.

----------


## Capvar

Καλά έκανες και το έκοψες (προέχει η λειτουργικότητα του δικτύου)
Δεν μου είχε πει κανείς να βάλω το cost στο 10... τώρα το έβαλα στο 11... οπότε υποθέτω δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα... Θα κοιτάξω και τα 2000+ ms ping που βλέπετε δεν είναι normal... 
Νίκο "συνέδεσέ" το, κοιτάχτε το και πείτε μου προβλήματα... (Δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...)

----------


## MAuVE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... gory=44997

Δείτε το και χτυπήστε το αλύπητα.

Ας βάλω όμως τα πράγματα σε μία σειρά.

Αφου ξεσκόνισα αρκετά τα Cisco, είπα να δω τι κάνουν και τα Lucent=WaveLAN=Orinoco=Avaya.

Αφορμή αυτός ο μικρός ethernet client (κάτι δηλαδή σαν WGB αλλά παίζει και μέ άλλα ΑΡ, όχι μόνο με τα ομόσταυλά του όπως της Cisco).

Μαζί με αυτό ήρθαν και ΑΡ με μία και δύο κάρτες που είναι στον πάγκο και δοκιμάζονται.
Γίνεται τέτοιος χαμός με τα διάφορα μοντέλα, που θέλει πολύ διάβασμα το πράγμα. Να ανοίξουμε σχετική ενότητα.
Μόλις βρώ κατάληλο pigtail θα βγάλω ένα ΑΡ να ψαρεύει προς Μενίδι σε οριζόντια πόλωση για αξιολόγηση.

Αυτό που επέτυχα μέχρι τώρα είναι να συνδεθώ μέσω του EC (Ethernet Client) στο Misco μου.
Αν υπολογίσεις δε και το μικρό του μέγεθος (μικρότερο από το WGB) γίνεται μία μούρλια εφαρμογή Disco, ή ορθότερα Dinoco.
Πάντως μη περιμένετε τα ωραία web interface της Cisco.
Τα πράγματα είναι Σπαρτιατικής αντίληψης.
Αλλά όπως έχω διαπιστώσει από καιρό και γίνεται συνεχώς όλο και ευρύτερα αποδεκτό, το καλύτερο set-up κόμβου είναι hardware router και ethernet AP/clients.
Σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση το συγκεκριμένο EC μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει ένα WGB, όταν από την άλλη πλευρά δεν υπάρχει Cisco (πρόσφατη περίπτωση μου με τον keyman)

----------


## MAuVE

Είδα ότι μερικοί πήραν τις νέες κάρτες της Orinoco 802.11a/b/g

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αν παίζουν στα παλαιά ΑΡ (WP II, AP500, AP1000)

Αν όχι, μπορεί κανείς να φέρει μία κάρτα αύριο στη ΓΣ να δοκιμάσουμε την ώρα που οι άλλοι θα τσακώνονται για τα εκλογικά ;

----------


## dti

Νίκο θα σου φέρω εγώ τη δική μου, για να πειραματιστείς. 
Είναι cardbus 32 bit, 3.3V.
Στο Magnia (που έχει Red Hat 7.2) που την έβαλα δεν την είδε. Δεν είχα βάλει όμως κάποιο module οπότε ενδεχομένως κάτι να γίνεται εκεί.
Στο Orinoco 1000 AP δεν τη βάζω λόγω του οτι είναι παλιό μοντέλο και φοβάμαι μήπως έχω πρόβλημα με τα 3.3V.

----------


## MAuVE

Παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς

Η κατάλληλη μέρα για να παιχθεί η νέα υπερπαραγωγή του Τάσου Μπουλμέτη "A link is born".

To AP με το προσωρινό SSID = *awmn_280_2k4* κοιτάει και ψαρεύει ΒορειοΔυτικά (προς Μενίδι). 

Προσοχή έχει *οριζόντια* πόλωση.

Οποιος το πιάσει και θέλει σύνδεση, ας μου στείλει pm.
(Foxtrot Zulu Zulu, σε παρακολουθώ) 

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## sotiris

καλή χρονιά Νίκο.

συμβουλευτικά μην περιμένεις να σε ειδοποιήσει κανείς από το Μενίδι...πως να το πω τώρα...τα παιδιά εκεί δεν έχουν τόσο άμεσες αντιδράσεις σε θέματα που αφορούν το ΑΜΔΑ.

έχουν στήσει ενα δίκτυο με dlink + stella μεταξύ τους (6-7 ατομα), στο οποίο έχουν δώσει δικές τους ΙΡ,παίζει στο full,ένας από αυτούς έχει συνδεθεί με μένα με σχετικά καλή σύνδεση για την απόσταση και τον εξοπλισμό,του έχω δώσει μια σταθερή ΙΡ,και εδώ και ένα μήνα δεν έχουν κάνει αίτηση για μόνιμες ΙΡ με αποτέλεσμα να μην βγαίνουν στο ΒΒ,παρά μόνο ο ένας που του έχω δώσει εγώ ΙΡ.
τώρα όμως δημιουργείτε ένα θέμα γιατί 2-3 άτομα απο εδώ γύρω (lazy,opsilosmetagialia,toposgr) βλέπουν μόνο τον ΛΟΚ και δεν έχουν άλλο τρόπο να βγουν στο ΑΜΔΑ...θα δούμε...

----------


## MAuVE

> καλή χρονιά Νίκο.


Καλή χρονια και σ'εσένα Σωτήρη και ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση.

Είδα στη nodedB (#2261) ότι εμφανίσθηκε στην περιοχή και σε πολύ καλή θέση ως προς εμένα, ραδιοερασιτέχνης με το χαρακτηριστικό SV1FZZ.

Τον σημάδεψα και εγώ και περιμένω να με ανακαλύψει. Ευελπιστώ να βγεί ένας καινούργιος δρόμος από εκεί. 
Θα δείξει.

----------


## spirosco

Λογω αντικαταστασης router ο κομβος θα ειναι down για μερικες ωρες.

----------


## MAuVE

To awmn_280_2k4 που ψάρευε ΒΔ έπιασε "Περιστερό-ψαρο" από τα δυτικά (εκεί έχει καλούς ψαρότοπους).

Δοκιμαστικά πήραμε ΙΡs από το range που χρησιμοποιούμε στον keyman

10.2.0.250 ΑΡ δικό μου
10.2.0.251 client Luminus

Το δάνειο έγινε λόγω του ότι ο Luminus έχει 2003 router με τη γνωστή ασυμβατότητα με το Cisco 1712 και προς άρσην αυτής, με την ολιγότερον γνωστή πατέντα (Sialko style)

2η Εκδοση

Ξανακόλλησε το MAuVE-keyman και επειδή φοβάμαι ότι αυτό προκαλείται από το endless loop luminus-GRGS-Spirosco-MAuVE-Luminus έκοψα το λινκ με Luminus.

Αν ξανακολλήσει, θα αντικαταστήσω τι interface της μερίας μου με το εφεδρικό WGB.

Αν και αυτό δεν πιάσει, θα πρέπει να φταίει το 1200 στον keyman.

----------


## MAuVE

Ο κόμβος 280 διέκοψε την παροχή routing για 24+ ώρες.

Ζητώ συγνώμη από τους υπόλοιπους για την αναστάτωση, αλλά είναι το μόνο μέσο που έχω για να πιέσω προς την κατεύθυνση της δημιουργίας ενός οργανωμένου και πειθαρχημένου δικτύου.

_Το αρχικό μήνυμα έγινε edit από τον ίδιο_

----------


## papashark

Αυτολογοκρίθεικε

----------


## MAuVE

Διεγράφη από τον ίδιο 
paravoid σβήστα εντελώς

----------


## papashark

Αυτολογοκρίθεικε

----------


## xaotikos

> [Επιπλέον και βάσει της χθεσινής απόφασης της ΓΣ, σύμφωνα με την οποία ο τρόπος ορισμού των moderators θα αποφασισθεί από την ολομέλεια του
> Σωματείου, μέχρι να πάρεις από το ίδιο Σώμα την επιδοκιμασία του για την πράξη σου, παραμένεις παντελώς *έκθετος*.


Mauve μέχρι να οργανωθούνε λίγο τα πράγματα (να συντονιστεί το νεό Δ.Σ και να αρχίσει η συζήτηση των θεμάτων - και οι moderators) δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα με τους μέχρι τώρα moderators. Το θεωρώ σαν μια μεταβατικη περίοδο. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα "μουλωχτού" από την μεριά του papashark από τη στιγμή που και εσένα ενημέρωσε και τους moderators. Ας μην το τραβάμε. Υπόψην,διαβασα το μύνημά σου και πιστεύω ότι έχεις δίκιο σαν άποψη...ο τρόπος είναι λίγο βαρύς αλλά πάλι θα μου πεις τόσα έχουν γραφτεί εδώ μέσα. 
Θα προτιμούσα απλά ένα πιο ήρεμο κλίμα -για το γενικό καλό- όπως είπε και κάποιος στην Γ.Σ  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Διεγράφη από τον ίδιο 
paravoid σβήστα εντελώς

----------


## sotiris

δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα ¨μουλωκτου" απο τον Πανο.

ομως διαβαζοντας το μηνυμα του Νικου δεν διαπιστωσα κατι που να ειναι προσβλητικο,και καλα εκανε και ζητησε να φτιακτει το λαθος route ειτε απο τον ιδιο που εχει το κομβο ειτε απο τον αμεσως προηγουμενο.εξαλλου αυτο δεν εχει συμβει τοσες φορες μεσα εδω?
εαν ο Β52 δεν ασχολειτε με το δικτυο ειτε να κοπει ειτε ο αμεσως πιο πανω να αναλαβει την διαχειρηση του κομβου του με ολη την ευθυνη.
ειναι κατι λαθος στο παραπανω συλλογισμο?

----------


## MerNion

Και εγώ που διάβασα το μήνυμα δεν βρήκα κάτι προσβλητικό που να μπορεί να οδηγήσει εναν Moderator/Administrator να σβήσει το μήνυμα.. Εδώ υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλα μηνύματα που είναι πολύ σκληρότερα και δεν έχουν σβηστεί.. Ο τόνος του mauve είναι προφανώς έντονος γιατι έχει βαρεθεί να βλέπει μια κατάσταση να διαιωνίζεται και να μην διορθώνεται..

----------


## papashark

Αυτολογοκρίθεικε

----------


## MAuVE

Διεγράφη από τον ίδιο 
paravoid σβήστα εντελώς

----------


## paravoid

Όταν τελειώσετε Νίκο πες μου για να διασπάσω την ενότητα αν θες (το θέμα είναι άσχετο με τον awmn_280, είναι προσωπικό δικό σας - αφήνω όμως τον δημιουργό του να κρίνει τι είναι εντός και εκτός θέματος)

----------


## jason

RE PAIDIA! 

HREMHSTE! TI EXETE PATHEI KAI VRIZESTE ETSI?

MEXRI TWRA MONO EGW DIEKDIKOUSA TO ROLO TOU TRELOU EDW MESA! PWS TRELATHIKATE TWRA OLOI SAS ETSI?




> Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε ξανασυμβεί διαγραφή μηνύματος στα *μουλουχτά*.


  ::   ::   ::  
Fysika kai exei shmvei...se mena, kai malista apeires fores. Kai ti egine dhladh? epatha tipota? mou epese h mesh?

Xalarwste! Csexaste tous egwismous kai thn sovarothta tas. Edw eimaste gia na diaskedazoume, oxi gia na malwnoume kai na kanoume mhnyseis o enas ston allo..

 ::

----------


## paravoid

> RE PAIDIA! 
> 
> HREMHSTE! TI EXETE PATHEI KAI VRIZESTE ETSI?
> 
> MEXRI TWRA MONO EGW DIEKDIKOUSA TO ROLO TOU TRELOU EDW MESA! PWS TRELATHIKATE TWRA OLOI SAS ETSI?


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

εισαι virus jason...και μαλιστα κολλητικος...

----------


## papashark

To αυτολογόκρινα

----------


## ngia

> RE PAIDIA! 
> 
> HREMHSTE! TI EXETE PATHEI KAI VRIZESTE ETSI?
> 
> MEXRI TWRA MONO EGW DIEKDIKOUSA TO ROLO TOU TRELOU EDW MESA! PWS TRELATHIKATE TWRA OLOI SAS ETSI?


Χμ αν θυμάμαι καλά από τη μέρα που έφυγε ο jason από το forum άρχισαν οι τσακωμοί. Αυτό σημαίνει ή ότι φεύγοντας έσπειρε τσουκνιδόχορτα ή ότι ήταν απλά το αγχολυτικό μας  ::  . Αν λοιπόν επανέλθει, σαν σάκος του μποξ, υπάρχει η περίπτωση να αρχίσουν όλοι να ασχολούνται μαζί του και να αφήσουν τα άλλα.

PS. Mauve ελπίζω να μην ενοχληθείς που γράφουμε αηδίες στην ενότητα σου, αλλά εδώ που φτάσαμε είναι το λιγότερο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

VIVA JASON

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> PS. Mauve ελπίζω να μην ενοχληθείς που γράφουμε αηδίες στην ενότητα σου, αλλά εδώ που φτάσαμε είναι το λιγότερο.


Εχω αυτοδεσμευθεί να μη δημοσιεύσω τίποτα μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση. 
Παρακαλώ στο μεταξύ διάστημα να μην αναφέρεστε σε εμένα.

Καλή φώτιση

----------


## vegos

> RE PAIDIA! 
> 
> HREMHSTE! TI EXETE PATHEI KAI VRIZESTE ETSI?
> 
> MEXRI TWRA MONO EGW DIEKDIKOUSA TO ROLO TOU TRELOU EDW MESA! PWS TRELATHIKATE TWRA OLOI SAS ETSI?


Γειά σου ρε Jason...

ΠΕΣ ΤΑ!

----------


## Capvar

Ε αφού τέλος καλό, όλα καλά δε τα σβήνεται/μετακινείτε τα ρημάδια να τελιώνουμε;

Πάντως να πω ότι έχω δώσει το κιν μου στον paravoid και έχει το free να με πάρει (όπως με πήρε ο spirosco) και εγώ με τη σειρά μου τον Β52 και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα (Ο Τάσος είχε ξεχάσει ένα default gateway) . Πάντως θα το στείλω και σε εσένα Νίκο, για να μη χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας χωρίς λόγο...  ::  

ΥΓ: Με όλα αυτά τα moderations εγώ δεν κατάφερα να διαβάσω τί μου είχαν σύρει, αλλά μάλλον καλύτερα  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Στο awmn_280 έχει συνδεθεί κάποιος με ΙΡ 10.71.216.32

Εχουν δοθεί από το routing team τέτοιες ΙΡ (10.71.x.y) ή την πήρε από την σημαία ;

----------


## Thanosch

Τι mac ??  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Τι mac ?? :?


Εφυγε

Τώρα έχω 2 D-Link που προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν ανεπιτυχώς.

1) MAC = 0080c8ac6002 Αυτό δεν ξέρω τίνος είναι

2) MAC = 0080c80343ee Αυτό το ξέρω είναι του Φαίδωνα

----------


## Thanosch

Να δώ γιατι στις δοκιμές μας χρησιμοποιήσαμε πολλά laptop μήπως και είναι κάποιου καταλάθος  ::  


Ξέρεις κάποιον Κόντη ... (Καθηγητής)

----------


## MAuVE

> Να δώ γιατι στις δοκιμές μας χρησιμοποιήσαμε πολλά laptop μήπως και είναι κάποιου καταλάθος 8) 
> 
> 
> Ξέρεις κάποιον Κόντη ... (Καθηγητής)


Εσείς πρέπει να συνδεθήκατε στο awmn_280_2k4 που το γύρισα για τις δοκιμές σας.

Ξαναεμφανίσθηκε ο 10.71.216.33 (τώρα από 32 που ήταν, έγινε 33)

MAC = 00 02 b3 a0 98 c1

----------


## MAuVE

Αντικατάσταση του Misco AP (awmn_280, 10.2.8.1) από ένα Orinoco με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά.

Παρακαλούνται οι πελάτες να κάνουν σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο.

----------


## xaotikos

Μίλισα με τον Stef_Hap και μου είπε ότι σε έχει χάσει τελείως. Πιάνει αντιθέτως το AWMN_280_2k4 και αρκετά άλλα (ή κάπως έτσι) αλλά από το 280 ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση...

----------


## MAuVE

Ολική διακοπή για κάποιες ώρες, λόγω προσθήκης πιάτου και αναδιάταξης κεραιών

----------


## MAuVE

Σύμφωνα με το αποτέλεσμα ψηφοφορίας που έγινε στην ενότητα της δρομολόγησης, το λινκ με keyman διακόπτεται για 15 ημέρες, ώστε ν'αξιολογηθεί η θετική ή αρνητική συμβολή του στο δίκτυο.

----------


## MAuVE

Ανακοίνωση πρώτη

Εστειλα το παρακάτω e-mail σ'ενα γείτονά μου :




> Γιώργο γειά σου,
> 
> Απ' οτι βλέπω στο ΑΡ μου, μου φέρνεις εξαιρετικά υψηλό σήμα (SNR = 49dB)
> Με τον τρόπο αυτό παρεμβάλεις τους υπόλοιπους και δή τους μακράν ευρισκόμενους.
> 
> Σε παρακαλώ να κατεβάσεις ισχύ εκπομπής γιατί αλλιώς θ' αναγκαστώ να σου διακόψω την σύνδεση.
> 
> Σου θυμίζω ότι σε είχα συμβουλέψει να μη πάρεις D-Link, αλλά εσύ το αγνόησες.
> 
> ...


Ανακοίνωση δεύτερη

Στο ΑΡ που "ψαρεύει" προς Κυψέλη βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένος πελάτης με MAC 00.40.96.44.06.85

Παρακαλείται ν' αναγγελθεί.

----------


## MAuVE

> Στο ΑΡ που "ψαρεύει" προς Κυψέλη βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένος πελάτης με MAC 00.40.96.44.06.85
> 
> Παρακαλείται ν' αναγγελθεί.


Και όντως αναγγέλθηκε. 
Πρόκειται γιά τον από παλαιότερα γνωστό Αγγελο (Luminus) που έβαλε πιάτα.

Ο Luminus είναι συνδεδεμένος με τον Philip.
Εκεί λοιπόν που τον Philip τον έβλεπα μέσω spirosco, 




> C:\>tracert 10.17.121.97
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.17.121.97 με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.201
> 2 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 10.2.8.202
> 3 <10 ms <10 ms 10 ms gw-mauve.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
> 4 10 ms <10 ms 10 ms 10.17.119.10
> 5 <10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.42.44.25
> ...


από τη στιγμή που o Luminus ενεργοποίησε routing, τον έχασα τον Philip




> C:\>tracert 10.17.121.97
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.17.121.97 με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.201
> 2 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 10.2.8.202
> 3 10.2.8.202 αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στον κεντρικό υπολογιστή προορισμού.


Αλλή μία λούπα κοντά μας.
**edit από xaotikos: σβήστηκε η αφιέρωση**

----------


## Capvar

Νίκο δεν πρέπει να έχεις παράπονο... όλα του routing δύσκολα και πάντα δίπλα σου  ::  . Όταν πάω σπίτι θα ρίξω μια ματιά (μιας και ο philip είναι άμεσος γείτονας του Β52) και θα πάρω τηλ τον 2ο για να τους οργανώσει.

----------


## xaotikos

Μεταφέρθηκαν κάποια off-topic...
Παρακαλώ να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση σε πιο κόσμιο επίπεδο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## bAx

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

(Ελπίζω να γράφω στο σωστό thread)

Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ στο AWMN, και μέχρι στιγμής έχω κάνει τα παρακάτω:

1) καταχώρηση στο NodeDB (κόμβος #2654 - bAx)
2) πρόχειρο scanning στην ταράτσα με laptop και καρτούλα PCMCIA

από τα οποία φαίνεται ότι μάλλον μπορώ να συνδεθώ άνετα στο awmn_280 (MauVE) με το οποίο έχω οπτική και ραδιοκυματική επαφή, καθότι βρίσκεται μόλις 2 τετράγωνα δίπλα μου  :: 

Σημειώνω ότι έκανα απλώς ένα list των διαθέσιμων APs, δε δοκιμασα να συνδεθώ διότι δεν έχω IP και δεν ήθελα να δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα δοκιμάζοντας στην τύχη.

Τα επόμενα βήματα? 

1) να πάρω, αν είναι δυνατόν, ένα δοκιμαστικό IP για να δοκιμάσουμε την ποιότητα του link
2) να συναντηθούμε κάποια στιγμή, όταν βρεθεί χρόνος, με τον MauVE για να συζητήσουμε περί εξοπλισμού κτλ. 

Αυτά προς το παρόν, καλημέρα και πάλι...

----------


## MAuVE

> 1) να πάρω, αν είναι δυνατόν, ένα δοκιμαστικό IP για να δοκιμάσουμε την ποιότητα του link


Καλώς τον,

Καιρό είχα να δώ ενδιαφέρον για σύνδεση στο δίκτυο - ελληνικά και εγγραφή στη nodedB

Για να συνδεθείς στο awmn_280 (κατακόρυφη πόλωση),
πάρε ΙΡ 10.2.8.48 
mask 255.255.255.192
Gateway 10.2.8.62

Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα να συνδεθείς

Μόνο, μακρυά από D-Link

----------


## paravoid

Κάποιος πήρε το 10.2.8.50 που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ με αποτέλεσμα να πετάγεται μήνυμα για IP conflict.
Αν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον MAuVE για να πάρει μοναδικές IPs στο subnet του AP...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάποιος πήρε το 10.2.8.50 που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ με αποτέλεσμα να πετάγεται μήνυμα για IP conflict.
> Αν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον MAuVE για να πάρει μοναδικές IPs στο subnet του AP...
> Ευχαριστώ


Να επικοινωνήσει κατά τον Σεπτέμβριο, γιατί τότε θα βγάλω το φίλτρο από την MAC 00:E0:18:82:88:22

Το πολύ open του πράγματος μου τη δίνει.

----------


## bAx

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. 

Αν πήρε το μάτι σου κάποιες συνδέσεις από 00:09:5Β:84:0Α:63, εγώ ήμουν.

Αφού δοκίμασα ότι πράγματι συνδέεται και μου άνοιξε η όρεξη, θέλω τώρα να στήσω μια μόνιμη εγκατάσταση.

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, οι επιλογές είναι τρεις:

(1) PC στην ταράτσα και Ethernet μέχρι κάτω
(2) Access Point στην ταράτσα και Ethernet μέχρι κάτω
(3) Wireless κάρτα κάτω και καλώδιο (RF) μέχρι την ταράτσα

Είμαι στον 3ο και η ταράτσα είναι πάνω από τον 6ο (υπολογίζω γύρω στα 15 μέτρα). Υπάρχει δυνατότητα ν'ανέβει καλώδιο από φωταγωγό, μαζί μ'αυτό της κεραίας τηλεόρασης.

Το (1) μου φαίνεται δύσκολο, δεν περισσεύει προς το παρόν κανένα PC αλλά και να έβρισκα, δε θα 'θελα ν'ανεβάσω 220V. To (3) δε γνωρίζω αν γίνεται λόγω απόστασης. Τελικά το (2) μου φαίνεται το πιο κατάλληλο.

Οποιαδήποτε άποψη σχετική με τα παραπάνω, ευπρόσδεκτη (και ελπίζω να μην είπα καμια πατάτα!)

----------


## sotiris

15m με ενα καλο καλωδιο ειναι μια χαρα,τοσα εχω και εγω (lmr-400)
το 2 χρειαζετε τροφοδοσια της συσκευης μεσω ethernet (POE)

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Κάποιος πήρε το 10.2.8.50 που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ με αποτέλεσμα να πετάγεται μήνυμα για IP conflict.
> Αν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον MAuVE για να πάρει μοναδικές IPs στο subnet του AP...
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> Να επικοινωνήσει κατά τον Σεπτέμβριο, γιατί τότε θα βγάλω το φίλτρο από την MAC 00:E0:18:82:88:22
> 
> Το πολύ open του πράγματος μου τη δίνει.


Λάθος MAC έγραψες  :: 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-82-88-22

Αυτή είναι η δική μου.
Βλέπω το AP κανονικά (δεν είναι MAC filter ::  αλλά όχι το router.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτή είναι η δική μου.
> Βλέπω το AP κανονικά (δεν είναι MAC filter;) αλλά όχι το router.


Το έβγαλα.

Δεν είχες D-Link 00:80.....ΕΕ ;

----------


## MAuVE

> (1) PC στην ταράτσα και Ethernet μέχρι κάτω
> (2) Access Point στην ταράτσα και Ethernet μέχρι κάτω
> (3) Wireless κάρτα κάτω και καλώδιο (RF) μέχρι την ταράτσα


Λύση 2) 

Δεν θέλεις Access Point, θέλεις Ethernet Client που να ρυθμίζει και ισχύ γιατί είσαι πολύ κοντά και θα "πατάς" τους υπόλοιπους. 
Ξεχνάς τα D-Link και σου μένουν μόνο ακριβές λύσεις.

Λύση 3) 

Καλό καλώδιο όπως είπε ο Σωτήρης και ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ για τον ίδιο λόγο.
Είμαστε κοντά και πιστεύω θα δουλέψει.
Τι ένταση και ποιότητα σήματος έπιασες στις δοκιμές και με τι κεραία ;

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Αυτή είναι η δική μου.
> Βλέπω το AP κανονικά (δεν είναι MAC filter αλλά όχι το router.
> 
> 
> Το έβγαλα.
> 
> Δεν είχες D-Link 00:80.....ΕΕ ;


Ναι το έχω ακόμα  :: 
00:80:C8:03:43:EE για την ακρίβεια.
Το D-Link όπως και κάθε εξωτερικό bridge (λόγω περιορισμών του 802.11 πρωτοκόλλου) κάνει associate στο AP εκτός από την δική του MAC, και την MAC κάθε σταθμού από πίσω.
Α, και δώσε μου όποτε μπορείς ένα subnet 8άρι (ή 16άρι ακόμα καλύτερα), πρέπει να βάλω τον router όποτε τελειώσω τις δοκιμές με το Linux.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Α, και δώσε μου όποτε μπορείς ένα subnet 8άρι (ή 16άρι ακόμα καλύτερα), πρέπει να βάλω τον router όποτε τελειώσω τις δοκιμές με το Linux.


Πάρε το 10.2.8.72-87

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Α, και δώσε μου όποτε μπορείς ένα subnet 8άρι (ή 16άρι ακόμα καλύτερα), πρέπει να βάλω τον router όποτε τελειώσω τις δοκιμές με το Linux.
> 
> 
> Πάρε το 10.2.8.72-87


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο subnet.
Υπάρχουν:
10.2.8.64/28 = 10.2.8.64 - 10.2.8.79 ή
10.2.8.80/28 = 10.2.8.80 - 10.2.8.95 
ή από 8άρια
10.2.8.72/29 = 10.2.8.72 - 10.2.8.79 ή
10.2.8.80/29 = 10.2.8.80 - 10.2.8.87

----------


## MAuVE

Σωστά. Πάρε το :

10.2.8.80/28 = 10.2.8.80 - 10.2.8.95 

Το 64-71 το έχω δώσει στον Herouvim και τους γείτονές του 

Αν βολεύεσαι με 8, μπορείς να πάρεις το 72-79

----------


## bAx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bAx
> 
> (1) PC στην ταράτσα και Ethernet μέχρι κάτω
> (2) Access Point στην ταράτσα και Ethernet μέχρι κάτω
> (3) Wireless κάρτα κάτω και καλώδιο (RF) μέχρι την ταράτσα
> 
> 
> Λύση 2) 
> 
> ...


Οι δοκιμές έγιναν πολύ πρόχειρα, με PCMCIA κάρτα (Netgear WG511) που δεν παίρνει εξωτερική κεραία, γι'αυτό και τα νούμερα που μου έδειξε δεν είναι ενδεικτικά.

Για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη άποψη:

(1) μένω Ι.Σούτσου 35-37 (πρέπει να είμαι 1 οικοδομικό τετράγωνο προς τα βόρεια και 2 προς τα ανατολικά)
(2) από την ταράτσα μου έχω οπτική επαφή προς τη δικιά σου, βλέπω ένα grid που κοιτάει προς τα ανατολικά, αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς προσανατολισμένο προς το μέρος μου (δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το πλάτος του λοβού)

Για κάρτα PCI, τι προτείνετε? Σκοπεύω να τη βάλω σε υπάρχον PC με Linux, που έχει ήδη το ρόλο του server/router για το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο.

----------


## xaotikos

> Για κάρτα PCI, τι προτείνετε? Σκοπεύω να τη βάλω σε υπάρχον PC με Linux, που έχει ήδη το ρόλο του server/router για το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο.


netgear MA311. Για linux είναι η ιδανική αυτή την περίοδο μιας και φθηνή είναι και καλή ευαισθησία έχει και μειώνει την ισχύ της (*μόνο με linux*).

Κοίτα της ομαδικές..

----------


## MAuVE

> Για κάρτα PCI, τι προτείνετε?


Ciscoπατέρα με χαρακτήρισε ο Σωτήρης, άρα σαν πρώτη επιλογή θα σου συστήσω Cisco PCI342 ή 352. 
Καλύτερα 352, γιατί η παραπάνω ευαισθησία στην λήψη που έχει, θα σου αντισταθμίσει κάποια από τα 15 μέτρα του καλωδίου κεραίας.

Βέβαια, είμαι και Orinocoπατέρας γιατί σαν AΡ έχω Orinoco, αφού στο MRTG δείχνει μεταλύτερη διαμεταγωγή από το Cisco. 
Μπορεί όμως να είναι και λανθασμένη η ένδειξη.
Πάντως δεν σου συστήνω Orinoco, παρ' όλο που είναι πολύ καλές κάρτες και έχω καί μία PCI γιά πούλημα, καθόσον δεν κατεβάζουν ισχύ (ή έτσι νομίζω - δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό στο linux).

Ακούω πολύ κόσμο να έχει πάρει Netgear και δεν διαβάζω παράπονα. Εμπειρία όμως δεν έχω.

Από D-Link μακρυά.

----------


## bAx

Τις Cisco που μπορεί να τις βρεί κάποιος στην Ελλάδα? Και πόσο κοστίζουν ενδεικτικά?

Για τις Netgear κι εγώ βλέπω ότι είναι γενικώς αποδεκτές και υποστηρίζονται καλά από Linux. Με ομαδικές παραγγελίες θα προτιμούσα να μη μπλέξω. Η MA311*GE* που πουλάει το Πλαίσιο (http://www.plaisio.gr/IWCatProductPa...Id=1&sts_cid=3) έχει καμιά διαφορά?

Για κεραία, τι γίνεται? Απ'ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν δυο εναλλακτικές: Πιάτο και Grid. Διαφορές - πλεονεκτήματα/μειονεκτήματα? 

(συγγνώμη για τον καταιγισμό των ερωτήσεων, αλλά δε βλέπω κάπου στο site μαζεμένες τις απαντήσεις, ούτε είμαι σίγουρος για τι ακριβώς να κάνω search. Επειδή η περίπτωσή μου δε φαίνεται μοναδική, μόλις βγάλω κάποια άκρη προσφέρομαι γράψω ένα howto)

----------


## papashark

> Πάντως δεν σου συστήνω Orinoco, παρ' όλο που είναι πολύ καλές κάρτες και έχω καί μία PCI γιά πούλημα, καθόσον δεν κατεβάζουν ισχύ (ή έτσι νομίζω - δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό στο linux).


Πάντως οι abg gold, κατεβάζουν σε Windows  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Τις Cisco που μπορεί να τις βρεί κάποιος στην Ελλάδα? Και πόσο κοστίζουν ενδεικτικά?


Αφού δεν σου αρέσουν οι ομαδικές (από Αμερική, 11 κανάλια radios) δες εδώ :

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... highlight=




> Για κεραία, τι γίνεται? Απ'ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν δυο εναλλακτικές: Πιάτο και Grid. Διαφορές - πλεονεκτήματα/μειονεκτήματα?


Η διαφορά είναι κυρίως στη στήριξη και την ανεμοπίεση.
Διάλεξε όποια νάναι, αρκει να είναι καλής ποιότητας και να έχει κέρδος άνω των 20dBi.

*ΜΑΚΡΥΑ από Stella Doradus*

----------


## paravoid

> Για κάρτα PCI, τι προτείνετε? Σκοπεύω να τη βάλω σε υπάρχον PC με Linux, που έχει ήδη το ρόλο του server/router για το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο.


Καλώς ήρθες γείτονα! Πολύ ωραία αρχή, μπράβο... Ίσως η καλύτερη που έχω δει εγώ...

Για PCI σου προτείνω είτε κάποια Prism2/2.5/3.0-based π.χ. Netgear ΜΑ311xx (το xx είναι απλά αδιάφορο) είτε κάποια Cisco (προτείνω 350 Series). Εξαιρετικές και οι 2.

Ό,τι χρειαστείς και μπορώ να βοηθήσω πες.

----------


## bAx

Ευχαριστώ για την υποδοχή, γείτονα  :: 

Για να ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία της εγκατάστασης θα πρέπει να βγάλει πρώτα λίγο ήλιο #$&*(^ Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι'αυτό  ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα, εκεί που θα με ενδιέφερε λίγη βοήθεια είναι στο θέμα των κεραιών και των καλωδίων, που δεν έχω ιδέα τι να πάρω και που θα τα βρώ. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα κανονίζονται...

Ελπίζω (όπως είπα και στο πρώτο μου post) να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή και απο κοντά, κρίμα είναι δυο-τρια τετράγωνα μακριά και τα λέμε μόνο online :-p

----------


## MAuVE

Προγραμματίσθηκε δοκιμή για λινκ με gekoum.

Απόσταση 8 km βόρειο-βορειοδυτικά (330 μοίρες)

Είναι σε καλό σημείο και ενδιαφέρεται και για άλλο ένα λινκ.

Είναι ευκαιρία γιά να βγεί ένα short-cut της κλασσικής διαδρομής, τώρα μάλιστα που το λινκ dti-Achille είναι εκτός.

----------


## sotiris

μια που θα κανετε δοκιμη απο εκει ...ριχτε και ενα scan προς τα εμενα...μηπως πιανεται την sector (εστω σαν ssid)...και εγω στα 8Km ειμαι (ειναι λιγο μακρυα πιστευω...)

επισης επειδη δεν δουλευει το "ψαχτηρι" με το φορητο...οποτε θελετε,οποιος θελει,μπορει να ερθει απο εδω να κοτσαρει το φορητο του στην κεραια (80αρι πιατο-feeder) να δουμε τι πιανουμε...και εαν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να δουμε πως θα βγαλω αλλο ενα interface προς τα εκει.

----------


## dti

> Είναι ευκαιρία γιά να βγεί ένα short-cut της κλασσικής διαδρομής, τώρα μάλιστα που το λινκ dti-Achille είναι εκτός.


http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=71302#71302

----------


## MAuVE

Λόγω ανάγκης επισκευής του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα, είχα μετακινήσει την κεραία του ΑΡ. 

Οπως με πληροφόρησαν κανένας δεν μπορούσε πλέον να συνδεθεί.

Τώρα την επανέφερα και περιμένω να μάθω αν δουλεύει όπως πριν.

----------


## paravoid

Εγώ πάντως ξανασυνδέθηκα με tx-rate στα 11mbps και χαμηλωμένη ισχύ.
(για τους υπόλοιπους: όσο δεν μπορούσε κανείς να συνδεθεί εγώ μπορούσα με ισχύ στο τέρμα και tx-rate 1-2mbps - μέσα από το σπίτι επίανα παλιά έτσι!)

Να σαι καλά Νίκο  ::

----------


## xaotikos

O stef_hap μέχρι πρότεινος δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί. Δεν ξέρω αν επανήλθε... 
Τώρα κατάλαβα..λέω και εγώ να πέσει ο Mauve στα καλά καθούμενα λίγο κουλό είναι  ::  

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## MAuVE

> O stef_hap μέχρι πρότεινος δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί. Δεν ξέρω αν επανήλθε...


Τον Βασίλη (765), που αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι γείτονας του stef-hap, μου τον δείχνει συνδεδεμένο.

----------


## MAuVE

Cobain μη μου στέλνεις SMS, η σύνδεσή σου όπως και αυτή του Renos χάθηκε μέσα στο θόρυβο που δημιούργησαν όλοι αυτοί που στήσαν τα δικά τους δίκτυα παίρνοντας μοντέλο και τεχνογνωσία από αυτό το φόρουμ.

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτε πιά. 
Αν δεν βρείτε κάποιο ΑΡ στη γειτονιά σας, θα μείνετε εκτός δικτύου γιατί την θέση σας την πήρε κάποια παρέα που μοιράζει την DSL της.

Αυτό που προσπαθώ τώρα είναι να σώσω την σύνδεση των παιδιών από την Κυψέλη. (για πόσο άραγε ακόμη ;)

----------


## sotiris

Νικο ησουνα και εσυ αναμεσα στους 5 που ψηφισαν οχι?

----------


## MAuVE

> Νικο ησουνα και εσυ αναμεσα στους 5 που ψηφισαν οχι?


Σε τι αναφέρεσαι Σωτήρη ;

----------


## sotiris

σε καποιο Poll για το μελλον ή οχι του δικτυου.

----------


## MAuVE

> σε καποιο Poll για το μελλον ή οχι του δικτυου.


Τα polls από την εποχή Jason τα θεωρώ μάλλον της πλάκας και δεν συμμετέχω.

----------


## gekoum

έλα Mauve !!! gekoum εδώ

σε πιάνω πολύ καλά παλι από εδώ καματερό (8χιλιομετρακια) αλλά δυστυχώς με την dlink την ethernet διότι δεν εχω καταφέρι να συντονιστώ με τον ΔΑΜ για να πάρω το pictail kai είχα τώρα τελευταία και προβλήματα υγείας με το παιδί και δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου

----------


## MAuVE

Σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι από τη μεριά του ΑΤΙΑ έχει κοπεί το λινκ.
Αν βλέπει κανείς το Μιχάλη ας του το πεί, γιατί δεν μπαίνει στο forum.

Επίσεις, εδώ και καιρό έχει κοπεί το δοκιμαστικό λινκ με nikpet. 
Ας μ'ενημερώσει ο ίδιος ή ο paravoid, αν θα το κρατήσει ή όχι, για να ξέρω και εγώ τι κάνω.

Δεν έχω επίσης νέα από τον gekoum.

Ασχημη εποχή για λινκς.
Μία κούτα με πάσης φύσης εξοπλισμό κάθεται και κλαίει αφού δεν βγαίνει μία διαδρομή προς Αμπελοκήπους που τόσο την έχει ανάγκη το δίκτυο.

----------


## vegos

> Σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι από τη μεριά του ΑΤΙΑ έχει κοπεί το λινκ.
> Αν βλέπει κανείς το Μιχάλη ας του το πεί, γιατί δεν μπαίνει στο forum


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι διακοπές, κάπου μακριά...

----------


## sotiris

> Δεν έχω επίσης νέα από τον gekoum.


Του έχω στείλει εδώ και 1 μήνα pm για να κάναμε δοκιμές,αλλά δεν το έχει λάβει καν,πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον απο την Πεμ Ιούν 17, 2004 6:48 pm, δεν έχει μπει στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Winner

Λοιπόν, ο nikpet είχε linux με netgear και έβαλε windows με cisco 340. Έχει μια andrew (αυτή που είχε σε σένα για 2 εβδομάδες) και τώρα ψάχνει κάποιον για να κάνει link.
Αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα το ότι έχει windows (το γνωστό πρόβλημα OSPF με τον cisco router ::  τότε μπορείται να το ξανακοιτάξετε άμεσα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα το ότι έχει windows (το γνωστό πρόβλημα OSPF με τον cisco router;) τότε μπορείται να το ξανακοιτάξετε άμεσα.


Μάλλον τα windows εξηγούν την διακοπή του λινκ. 

Κρίμα, γιατί ήταν μία εναλλακτική διαδρομή, στον πάντα αξιόπιστο, δρόμο μέσω Αλέξανδρου - Σπύρου.

Αν κανείς άλλος έχει πρόταση για λινκ προς βορρά, ας γράψει εδώ.

----------


## sotiris

> Αν κανείς άλλος έχει πρόταση για λινκ προς βορρά, ας γράψει εδώ.


Λιγη υπομονη χρειαζεται...εγω δεν εχω αλλες ιδεες,εχω στερεψει που λενε...
μια πρωτη λυση για να πλησιασουμε εμεις οι βορειοι ειναι ο acinonyx <=> tyfeonas (ερχετε τελος Αυγουστου) <=> sotiris

μια δευτερη λυση,μαλλον μονο σαν λυση αναγκης (λογω αποστασης),ειναι sotiris <=> pater familias2 <=> bakolaz

Οι αλλες λυσεις, μεσω antonisst...nikpet....gekoum, δεν προχωρησαν.

----------


## MAuVE

Σήμερα αγρίεψα.

1) Ο Μιχαλάκης (ΑΤΙΑ) που είχε πάει στην Πορτογαλία να δεί ευρωποδόσφαιρο και ύστερα του άρεσε και έμεινε καμιά 15αρια μέρες, έχει Linux. 
Αυτό μεταφράζεται στο ότι όταν κάνει η ΔΕΗ κανένα black-out και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να σηκώσει τον κόμβο, το λινκ είναι νεκρό. 
Ενα το κρατούμενο.

2) Το άλλο λινκ που ψάρευε προς τον βορρά όταν συνδέθηκε ο nikpet μου είπε :
- Τι κεραία έχεις ;
- 15αρα PaW
- Να βάλεις καμία πιό κατευθυντική
- Εχω μία Andrew 24, αλλά θα την βάλω αν και όταν το λινκ αυτό αποδειχθεί σταθερό.

Ούτε 15 μέρες δεν κράτησε το λινκ.
Δύο τα κρατούμενα

3) Μου στέλνει μήνυμα ο bliz 
- Είναι ένα λινκ έτσι και έτσι, τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις ;
- Εγώ τίποτα, το λινκ είναι εκεί και περιμένει από τον Ιανουάριο. Αλλά πρόσεχε διότι την περίπτωση που λες την είχε συζητήσει και ο Δαμιανός πριν από δύο χρόνια και δεν είχε προχωρήσει.
- Οχι, ο άνθρωπος είναι υποδειγματικός

(μετά λίγες μέρες στο τηλ ο bliz)

- Κάναμε την σύνδεση αλλά τι ανακαλύψαμε. Τα sub-group σου είναι έτσι και έτσι. Τι θα κάνεις ;
- Εχω παραγγείλει μία τετράπορτη κάρτα για το Cisco, αλλά θα την βάλω αν και όταν το λινκ αυτό αποδειχθεί σταθερό. Αλλά δεν βλέπω λινκ, τι έγινε ;
-Το έκλεισε όταν έφυγε

Τρίτο το κρατούμενο

Τέταρτο το κρατούμενο : Περίπτωση Jason

Πέμπτο το κρατούμενο : Περίπτωση keyman

ΔΙΑ ΤΑΥΤΑ :

Ο κόμβος 280 έχοντας λάβει know-how από τους επαγγελματίες (Αλέξανδρος) έχει μία από τις υψηλότερες διαθεσιμότητες και τα ελάχιστα προβλήματα στο δίκτυο.

Διαθέτει τεχνικά μέσα να υποστηρίξει άλλα 5-6 interfaces

Για να πραγματοποιήσει όμως και την ελάχιστη αλλαγή, θα πρέπει αυτός που το ζητάει να έχει αποδεδειγμένα υψηλή αξιοπιστία.

Οι χαβαλετζίδες που θέλουν να περάσουν ευχάριστα μερικές μέρες, θα τρώνε πόρτα.

Εκ της Διευθύνσεως

ΥΓ : Οχι, θα κάτσω σαν τον βλάκα τον Πάνο να σχολιάζω διατριβές περί "σύστασης συμμορίας" αυτών που γράφτηκαν στο φόρουμ χθες. 
Ο πορτιέρης έχει εντολές ν' αφήνει να περνάνε μόνο οι spirosco και koem.

----------


## Winner

Όσο για το (2), επείδη έχω μεγάλη επαφή με τον κόμβο του nikpet, να σου πω πως η andrew του, ήταν καρφωμένη σε εσένα γύρω στις 15 μέρες. Έπιανε παρά τον αρκετό θόρυβο 9db snr και μια ταχύτητα γύρω στα 300kb/s. Παρ' όλα αυτά απ' όσα θυμάμαι είχες επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις εκείνη την περίοδο (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος) και επίσης στο forum δεν έμπαινες καθόλου.

Το link ήταν και είναι ελπιδοφόρο. Ο nikpet δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα να τοποθετήσει άμεσα πάλι την andrew προς τα εσένα. Πρέπει βέβαια να διευθετηθεί και το πρόβλημα με το OSPF στον router σου καθώς έχει Windows router.

Καθ' όλα φιλικά.

----------


## ysam

> Σήμερα αγρίεψα.


Οντως σε κόβο λίγο άγριο σήμερα..  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Απλά να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου τα λεγόμενα του Νίκου(Winner).

Η Αndrew ήταν πάνω δύο εβδομάδες γυρισμένη σε σένα...
Δυστυχώς εσύ εκέινη την περίοδο έλειπες αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο εξωτερικό.
Στο μεσοδιάστημα στο router το debian αντικαταστάθηκε με Windows 2003.
Ο Φαίδωνας μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει το Link αν εγώ από την μεριά μου έχω windows.

Κάποια στιγμή έκανα κάτι δοκιμές καθώς και κάποιες αναδιατάξεις στις στις κεραίες αλλάζοντας τους θέση. Από τότε σταμάτησε να είναι γυρισμένη η κεραία προς τα σένα. Συγκεκριμένα είναι κάτω στο σπίτι και κάθεται...

Εγώ από την πλευρά μου έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να βγει αυτό το Link.




> - Εχω μία Andrew 24, αλλά θα την βάλω αν και όταν το λινκ αυτό αποδειχθεί σταθερό.


Από την πρώτη στιγμή που βγήκε το link η andrew ήταν η κεραία που χρησιμοποιούσα...

----------


## MAuVE

> Παρ' όλα αυτά απ' όσα θυμάμαι είχες επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις εκείνη την περίοδο (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος) και επίσης στο forum δεν έμπαινες καθόλου.


Και τώρα έχω επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις και την Andrew την έχω στο γραφείο και μ' εμποδίζει.

Ο χρόνος που θα μου έπαιρνε να την αλλάξω είναι λιγότερος από το χρόνο που έφαγα για το παραπάνω ποστ.

Δεν την αλλάζω όμως, μέχρις ότου βρεθεί αξιόπιστος ανθρωπος από την απέναντι πλευρά. 
Γιατί με ενδιαφέρει το δίκτυο και όπως έχω γραψεί αρκετά παλαιά, δίκτυο με φοιτητές, χαβαλετζήδες κλπ. , *δεν γίνεται*. 

Χρειάζονται Spirosco, Alexandros, Kladakis κλπ

Οταν όπως λέει ο Πάνος, θα πάτε φαντάροι, θα πιάσετε δουλειά, θα παντρευτείτε και θα δείτε στον καθρέφτη τις πρώτες άσπρες τρίχες στο κεφάλι σας, θα καταλάβετε. 

Μέχρι τότε θα μιλάτε για "ανοικτά" δίκτυα και θα έχετε στο μυαλό σας τα "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε και αλεστικά μη δίδετε" δίκτυα

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγώ από την πλευρά μου έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να βγει αυτό το Link..


To AP είναι εκεί σταθερά από τον Ιανουάριο. 
ΙΡ έχεις, όποτε θέλεις μπορείς να συνδεθείς. 

Να γυρίσω πίσω σε windows, αποκλείεται. 
Ο κόμβος 280 είναι Cisco (όταν κοπεί και ξαναέρθει το ρεύμα ξανασηκώνεται μόνος του. Φοβερό, έ)

Να βάλω κατευθυντικότερη κεραία;
Ναι όταν αποδειχθείς σταθερός σαν τον spirosco και τον koem.

Εχώ φάει στη μάπα τους capvar, jason και keyman. 
Εκλεισα τριάδα, το μάθημα το πέρασα, δεν το ξαναδίνω.

----------


## enaon

Καταλαβαίνω να λες ότι εσύ είσαι έτοιμος εδώ και μήνες, βράχος, και τα παίρνεις που αυτοί που σηκώνονται σήμερα, δεν είναι σταθεροί, δεν είναι τέλειοι καθόλου.
Οκ, λογικό. Γιατί τα παίρνεις; Αφού εσύ είσαι βράχος, κάνε έτσι και τους νέους σου γείτονες. Και αυτοί στους επόμενους. Έτσι πάει.
Αλλιώς περίμενε 8-9 μήνες. Τόσο σου πήρε περίπου και εσένα.

----------


## sotiris

> Ο κόμβος είναι Cisco (όταν κοπεί και ξαναέρθει το ρεύμα ξανασηκώνεται μόνος του. Φοβερό, έ)


Πραγματικα αυτο ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακο...γινεται μια διακοπη,ε, τι να κανουμε συμβαινουν και αυτα...μολις ερθει παλι το ρευμα μετα απο λιγο ολα ειναι ετοιμα απο μονα τους...ο ρουτερ φορτωνει απο μονος του μεσα σε 2-3 λεπτα,οι εξωτερικες συσκευες κανουν το ιδιο...δεν πατας ουτε ενα κουμπι,εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα εχουν χαθει οι ρυθμισεις,οτι ολα θα ειναι οπως ηταν πριν...το μονο που δεν σηκωνεται απο μονο του ειναι ο σερβερ που τρεχει τις υπηρεσιες και το dns...ασε που αμα δεν το προλαβεις να το κανεις κανονικα shutdown υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να χαλασει και κατι στο λειτουργικο.

----------


## Winner

> Γιατί με ενδιαφέρει το δίκτυο και όπως έχω γραψεί αρκετά παλαιά, δίκτυο με φοιτητές, χαβαλετζήδες κλπ. , δεν γίνεται. 
> 
> Χρειάζονται Spirosco, Alexandros, Kladakis κλπ 
> 
> Οταν όπως λέει ο Πάνος, θα πάτε φαντάροι, θα πιάσετε δουλειά, θα παντρευτείτε και θα δείτε στον καθρέφτη τις πρώτες άσπρες τρίχες στο κεφάλι σας, θα καταλάβετε. 
> 
> Μέχρι τότε θα μιλάτε για "ανοικτά" δίκτυα και θα έχετε στο μυαλό σας τα "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε και αλεστικά μη δίδετε" δίκτυα


Δεν θα ανοίξω αντιπαράθεση, καθότι ποτέ δεν το έκανα εδώ μέσα.
Η στάση και η θέση σου ήταν σαφής.

----------


## craven

Mauve να επαναλάβω κάτι που είπα και off topic .. το awmn είναι hobby μας.. ναι ενδιαφερόμαστε γιαυτό αρκετά, έχουμε ρίξει λεφτά, προσπαθούμε να έχουμε υπηρεσίες και καλά links και όταν γυρνάμε απ την δουλειά μας ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το hobby μας και τρώμε και αρκετές αρκετές ώρες... μέχρι εκεί όμως.. όταν κάνουμε το hobby μας δεν έχει νόημα ούτε να προσβάλλουμε τους άλλους ούτε να μιλάμε λες και θα καταστραφεί ο κόσμος αν κάτι δεν πάει ακριβώς όπως το θέλουμε... είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από hobby για σένα? γιατί ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τα λεγόμενα σας κοντά 2 χρόνια σε αυτό το forum..  ::  γιατί χαλιέστε έτσι στην ζωή σας? ΕΙΔΙΚΑ οταν έχετε δουλέψει και έχετε παντρευτεί και έχετε βγάλει άσπρες τρίχες και έχετε δεί 5 πράγματα... 

Για να σε προλάβω.. και χρόνια δουλεύω και 2 χρόνια αρραβωνιασμένος είμαι και συζώ και ετοιμάζομαι να παντρευτώ .. όσο για άσπρες τρίχες ακόμα τις περιμένω αλλά αυτές έρχοντε και όταν χαλάς τόσο την ζαχαρένια σου για τέτοια θέματα ξέρεις..  :: 

ps. Αν σε ενοχλεί αυτό το Post στο topic σου και επειδή θέλω να σέβομαι τα θέματα των άλλων πες μου να το κάνω edit και να σβήσω το περιεχόμενο!..

----------


## MAuVE

> ps. Αν σε ενοχλεί αυτό το Post !..


Με ενοχλεί ότι δεν πέσανε απανωτές σφαλιάρες σ' αυτόν που γράφτηκε χθες και ξεκίνησε με την επιμόρφωσή μας επί του ποινικού δικαίου (σύσταση συμμορίας) και στους ομοίους του.

Αλλά πολύ περισσότερο μ' ενοχλεί, ότι σοβαροί άνθρωποι (με δουλειά και άσπρες τρίχες) ασχολούνται σοβαρά με τους πρώτους.

Εκτός από τον αδιόρθωτο papashark, έχουμε τώρα και τον bliz.

Οταν μου είπε ότι ξανάσκασε μύτη ο jason, του είπα :
-Χαμένη υπόθεση, μην ασχολείσαι
-Οχι, έχει αλλάξει τώρα, θα δείς ...
απάντησε

Είδαμε... 

Σωτήρη βάλε μυαλό για να μη μαζεύεις τις σφαλιάρες άλλων

----------


## enaon

Δεν εννοηθήκαμε καλά MAuVE, οπότε τώρα με αυτά που περίμενες έχεις δίκιο.

Σου είπα ότι προέκυψε μια πιθανότητα που σε βολεύει, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι. Μου είπες ναι, κατάλαβα ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι. Εσύ κατάλαβες ότι ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ και περιμένεις να τα φτιάξω. Εγώ όμως δεν έχω λόγο να ενδιαφέρομαι τόσο ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να κανείς κάτι εσύ πέρα από το ότι υπάρχεις.. 

Δέν ηθελα να κάνω καποιο λίνκ, σε ρώτησα μπάς και ήθελες εσύ.
Άρα άκυρο, παρανόηση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν εννοηθήκαμε καλά MAuVE, οπότε τώρα με αυτά που περίμενες έχεις δίκιο.


Ενας συνταξιούχος κουρέας (είδος υπό εξαφάνιση) αφηγείται με πολύ υπερηφάνεια: 
" Στα 18 μου είχα δική μου καρέκλα στο τάδε κουρείο" 
Ξεκίνησε όμως όπως όλοι σαν "μικρός" στα 14 του

Για να πάρει κάποιος δική του πόρτα στον router μου, δεν θα πρέπει να κλείνει το pc του όταν φεύγει. 
Γι' αυτούς που θέλουν κάτι τέτοιο, υπάρχει ΑΡ.

Ετσι έκαναν και στα κουρεία πριν 40 χρόνια.

----------


## enaon

Τέλος πάντων.

Δεν ήθελα πόρτα, router, καρέκλα, κουρείο, τίποτα.
Προφανώς ούτε εσύ. Παρεξήγηση μάλλον.

Αν θες θεωρούμε οτι σε μπέρδεψα και είμαστε οκ.

----------


## MAuVE

> Τέλος πάντων.
> 
> Δεν ήθελα πόρτα, router, καρέκλα, κουρείο, τίποτα.
> Προφανώς ούτε εσύ. Παρεξήγηση μάλλον.
> 
> Αν θες θεωρούμε οτι σε μπέρδεψα και είμαστε οκ.


Κουρεία με πολλές καρέκλες δεν υπάρχουν πιά. 
Αντε να υπάρχει κανένας μεμονωμένος κουρέας σε κανένα διαμέρισμα ορόφου.
Τώρα βρήσκεις μόνο κομμωτήρια ανδρών.

Για τα υπόλοιπα ok

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Ο κόμβος είναι Cisco (όταν κοπεί και ξαναέρθει το ρεύμα ξανασηκώνεται μόνος του. Φοβερό, έ)
> 
> 
> Πραγματικα αυτο ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακο...γινεται μια διακοπη,ε, τι να κανουμε συμβαινουν και αυτα...μολις ερθει παλι το ρευμα μετα απο λιγο ολα ειναι ετοιμα απο μονα τους...ο ρουτερ φορτωνει απο μονος του μεσα σε 2-3 λεπτα,οι εξωτερικες συσκευες κανουν το ιδιο...δεν πατας ουτε ενα κουμπι,εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα εχουν χαθει οι ρυθμισεις,οτι ολα θα ειναι οπως ηταν πριν...το μονο που δεν σηκωνεται απο μονο του ειναι ο σερβερ που τρεχει τις υπηρεσιες και το dns...ασε που αμα δεν το προλαβεις να το κανεις κανονικα shutdown υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να χαλασει και κατι στο λειτουργικο.


Μεγάλο λάθος. Ένας σωστά στημένος linux router pentium 166MMX με UPS κλείνει αυτόματα μόνος του σε περίπτωση διακοπής και ΟΤΑΝ πέσει η μπαταρία πολύ χαμηλά και ξανανοίγει πάλι όταν ερθει το ρεύμα. Μπορεί να σηκώσει και μερικές υπηρεσίες ενώ το κόστος του είναι λιγότερο από 300 ευρώ για 5-6 interfaces. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα του είναι οτι μπορεί να χτυπήσει ο δίσκος αλλά με διάφορους τρόπους μπορείς να μειώσεις τις πιθανότητες γι'αυτό  :: 




> 1) Ο Μιχαλάκης (ΑΤΙΑ) που είχε πάει στην Πορτογαλία να δεί ευρωποδόσφαιρο και ύστερα του άρεσε και έμεινε καμιά 15αρια μέρες, έχει Linux. 
> Αυτό μεταφράζεται στο ότι όταν κάνει η ΔΕΗ κανένα black-out και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να σηκώσει τον κόμβο, το λινκ είναι νεκρό. 
> Ενα το κρατούμενο.


Ακόμη και αν δεν υπάρχει UPS πάλι υπάρχουν τρόποι να ανεβαίνει αυτόματα ο router χωρίς πρόβλημα.




> Με ενοχλεί ότι δεν πέσανε απανωτές σφαλιάρες σ' αυτόν που γράφτηκε χθες και ξεκίνησε με την επιμόρφωσή μας επί του ποινικού δικαίου (σύσταση συμμορίας) και στους ομοίους του. 
> 
> Αλλά πολύ περισσότερο μ' ενοχλεί, ότι σοβαροί άνθρωποι (με δουλειά και άσπρες τρίχες) ασχολούνται σοβαρά με τους πρώτους.


Πολλά μπορεί να σε ενοχλούν MauVE όπως πολλά ενοχλούν και εμένα αλλά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για να σταματήσουν να γίνονται. Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ζητάς από το δίκτυο. Τεχνογνωσία δεν είναι γιατί τα γνωρίζεις όλα τα τεχνικά ούτε υπηρεσίες χρησιμοποιείς πολύ από ότι έχω καταλάβει (δεν σε έχω δει ουτε μία φορά στο DC, ούτε DNS δεν έχεις σηκώσει). Τι είναι αυτό το τόσο δυνατό που σε κρατάει στο δίκτυο και δεν αποχωρείς και να τα κλείσεις όλα αφου σε ενοχλούν τόσα πολλά πιά; Μένεις μόνο για το spirosco και τον nkladakis χωρίς να έχεις καμία προσωπική ευχαρίστηση;

Υ.Γ. Περιμένω το χτύπημα κάτω από τη ζώνη.

----------


## trendy

Συγγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά πιο service ΔΕΝ σηκώνεται μόνο του όταν κάνει επανεκκίνηση ο υπολογιστής;
Στο linux router που φιλοξενώ στην ταράτσα μου χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα στην επανεκκίνηση σηκώνει DNS, dhcp, opendchub, gnugk, apache και shoutcast. Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν το έχει ρυθμίσει σωστά είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν πρέπει να τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.

----------


## papashark

> Συγγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά πιο service ΔΕΝ σηκώνεται μόνο του όταν κάνει επανεκκίνηση ο υπολογιστής;
> Στο linux router που φιλοξενώ στην ταράτσα μου χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα στην επανεκκίνηση σηκώνει DNS, dhcp, opendchub, gnugk, apache και shoutcast. Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν το έχει ρυθμίσει σωστά είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν πρέπει να τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.


Το πρόβλημα του Νίκου δεν είναι εάν θα έχει linux ή cisco ή windows....

Το πρόβλημα του είναι ο άνθρωπος πίσω από το πληκτρολόγιο που δεν ρύθμισε σωστά την συσκευή του ώστε άμα σβήσει να ξανανάψει σωστά.....


Βέβαια ένας 1711 καίει πολύ λιγότερο ρεύμα από ένα pcάκι, οπότε αντέχει πολλές ώρες διακοπής ρεύματος, ενώ η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έφτιαξες και το άφησες, οπότε δεν κολλάει ποτέ..... (ενώ το pcάκι κάτι του φτιάχνεις, κολλάει που και που η quagga κλπ). Βέβαια ο Spirosco pcάκι με linux έχει, αλλά δεν κολλάει η quagga......

----------


## MAuVE

> Υ.Γ. Περιμένω το χτύπημα κάτω από τη ζώνη.


Χτύπημα πάνω στην κεφάλα θα φας, όχι κάτω από τη ζώνη.

Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που ξέρουν ότι δεν μπορούν να έχουν ένα cruiser 56 ποδών και συμβιβάζονται με ένα φουσκωτό 3,20μ.

Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που ξέρουν ότι δεν μπορούν να έχουν ένα lear jet και συμβιβάζονται με έναν αετό.

Και οι δύο αγνοούν το μέγεθος και επικεντρώνονται στην ιδέα. 
*Πλέουν και πετάνε*. 

Εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω τον Inmarsat, αλλά συμβιβάζομαι και με το awmn.
Η ιδέα που μετράει εδώ, είναι αυτή της *ασύρματης επικοινωνίας*

Οπως όμως το φουσκωτό και ο αετός δεν πρέπει να έχουν τρύπες για να πλέουν και να πετάνε, έτσι και το δίκτυο.
*Δεν πρέπει να έχει τρύπες*

Καλύτερα 15 κόμβοι χωρίς τρύπες, παρά 150 με τρύπες.

Ρώτα όποιον έχει φουσκωτό ή αετό να σου το επιβεβαιώσει.

Υπάρχουν ορισμένες εγκεφαλικές διαδικασίες που δεν σηκώνονται μόνες τους. 
Είναι όπως ένα κακορυθμισμένο λινουξόκουτο. 
Πρέπει να τις σηκώσεις εσύ.

----------


## ngia

> Βέβαια ένας 1711 καίει πολύ λιγότερο ρεύμα από ένα pcάκι, οπότε αντέχει πολλές ώρες διακοπής ρεύματος, ενώ η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έφτιαξες και το άφησες, οπότε δεν κολλάει ποτέ..... (ενώ το pcάκι κάτι του φτιάχνεις, κολλάει που και που η quagga κλπ).


Τίποτα δεν φτάνει σε αξιοπιστία ένα H/W δρομολογητή, χωρίς αμφιβολία αφού δεν έχει μηχανικά μέρη, ζεσταίνεται λιγότερο και είναι φτιαγμένος για μία εργασία μόνο.
1. Όμως ένα P1 έχει συγκρίσιμη κατάνάλωση 35W v 25W και η δυνατότητα δρομολόγησης είναι συγκρίσιμη με ένα H/W δρομολογητή.
2. Ένα δυνατότερο μηχάνημα (πχ P3) έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα δρομολόγησης από ένα πολύ ακριβότερο H/W δρομολογητή. Είναι δε σίγουρο ότι ποτέ δεν θα χρειαστεί να το αναβαθμίσουμε αν χρειαστούμε και άλλα if ή ακόμα και αν βάλουμε σε όλα τα if 802.11a.
3. Στον H/W ρουτερ είμαστε εξαρτημένοι από το λογισμικό που βγάζει ο κατασκευαστής. Δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε καινούργιες δυνατότητες στο μηχανάκι , με εύκολο και φτηνό τρόπο.
4. Αν τρέχουμε και υπηρεσίες, αυτές μπορούν να μπουν στο ίδιο pc οπότε τελικά η συνολική κατανάλωση βγαίνει μικρότερη.
5. Τον H/W ρουτερ δεν μπορείς να τον μαστορέψεις
6. Οι Hard router είναι για αυτούς που εχουν μεγάλες διακοπές το καλοκαίρι αλλά γενικά έχουν λίγο χρόνο, οι Soft είναι για αυτούς που έχουν τα αντίθετα.

----------


## MAuVE

Ο παλαιός καλός φίλος Βασίλης (Billgout) μου έστειλε pm προτείνοντας την αναβίωση του μεταξύ μας λινκ (Ναι, υπήρχε εποχή που με το διπολάκι του DLink έβγαινε λινκ στα 8 χιλιόμετρα).

Αν κανένας από τους* bliz, nikpet και gekoum δεν δείξει άμεσα ενδιαφέρον για αξιόπιστο λινκ, το σχολάζον** ΑΡ με SSID awmn_280_2k4 θα σκοπεύσει billgout.

Πας ενδιαφερόμενος ή θιγόμενος παρακαλείται να τοποθετηθεί άμεσα.

* με αντίστροφη χρονολογική σειρά εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος

** ωραία έκφραση, έτσι ;

----------


## nikpet

_1ον_ Με βάση τα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί, αν δεν αλλάξω λειτουργικό δεν πρόκειται να βγει link... (Και αυτό δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω)
*
2ον* Από χτες λειτουργεί και πάλι το Link με τον Ataraxo και μικρορυθμίσεις έχουν να γίνουν ακόμα για να βγει τέλεια αυτό το Link.

_3ον_ Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορώ να αποδείξω σε κάποιον ότι είμαι αξιόπιστος... (Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθώς δεν έχω να αποδείξω τίποτα σε κανέναν. Όσοι με ξέρουν, αυτό το γνωρίζουν)


Συνοψίζοντας λοιπόν, εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κάποιος το συμπέρασμα που απορρέει από τα παραπάνω. Δε βλέπω να υπάρχει πλέον λόγος δημιουργίας αυτού του Link.

Παρ’ όλ’ αυτά αν κάποιος έχει αντίθετη άποψη, θα χαρώ να το συζητήσουμε το θέμα.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορώ να αποδείξω σε κάποιον ότι είμαι αξιόπιστος...


Αναφέρθηκα σε *αξιόπιστο λινκ*. 

Ο συντελεστής συσχέτισης μεταξύ αξιοπιστίας ατόμου και λινκ δεν ταυτίζεται με την μονάδα.
Πιό απλά, αξιόπιστα άτομα μπορεί να διαθέτουν αναξιόπιστα λινκς και τ' αντίστροφο.

Ευχαριστώ για την σαφήνεια του μηνύματός σου.

----------


## CyberFreak

> ΑΡ με SSID awmn_280_2k4 θα σκοπεύσει billgout.


Να σε ρωτήσω το ssid αυτό είναι σε ορίζοντια πόλωση?

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ΑΡ με SSID awmn_280_2k4 θα σκοπεύσει billgout.
> 
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω το ssid αυτό είναι σε ορίζοντια πόλωση?


Ναι

----------


## MAuVE

Διακοπή λειτουργίας του κόμβου από τώρα για την αναβάθμιση του router.

Θα ενημερωθήτε για την επαναλειτουργία.

----------


## MAuVE

Απέτυχε η αναβάθμιση. 
Λειτουργεί όπως και πριν.

----------


## nister

Μετά από 6/μηνο σαν client ενδιαφέρομαι να στήσω κόμβο με 2 τουλάχιστον bb links. Το θέμα δεν έχει βγει ακόμα επίσημα στο forum με τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες, φωτογραφίες κλπ. Στα πλαίσια της προεργασίας που κάνω, διαπίστωσα ότι μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο awmn_280_2k4 AP του MAuVE.
Στοιχεία του κόμβου μου: 
id: 2218 (έχει εξαφανισθεί από το nodedb, αλλά υπάρχει κάπου εκεί...)
όνομα: nister
τόπος: Πετρούπολη
απόσταση από MAuVE (σύμφωνα με nodedb) : 6.9 km, 319 deg, υψόμετρο το ίδιο περίπου
Στοιχεία εξοπλισμού:
συσκευή: LinkSys WRT54GS - firmware satori 4.0
κεραία: δορυφορικό πιάτο offset 80x70 cm με feeder ιδιοκατασκευή biquad και πόλωση οριζόντια και με 5 μ. καλώδιο RG 213
Το σήμα (σύμφωνα με το WRT54GS) είναι -85 έως -83 dbm και ο θόρυβος μεταξύ -90 και -80 dbm
Εάν υποθέσω ότι η κεραία του awmn_280_2k4 σκοπεύει τώρα τον nikpet, ο οποίος είναι στις 325 deg, υπάρχει κάποιο περιθώριο βελτίωσης του σήματος.

Με επίγνωση της ευαισθησίας του ιδιοκτήτη στην «αξιοπιστία», εφόσον οι προηγούμενοι «μνηστήρες» του awmn_280_2k4 δεν ενδιαφέρονται και φυσικά συμφωνεί ο ιδιοκτήτης, θα ήθελα να θέσω υποψηφιότητα για bblink.

Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω κάποια απάντηση.

----------


## sotiris

nister εαν μπορεις πεσμου ενα διπλανο σου (υπαρκτο) nodeid ή στην τελικη κανε ενα νεο account στην Nodedb,ωστε να δω εαν αρχικα υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη και την αποσταση.

Σε περιπτωση που προχωρησεις με το 1ΒΒ με τον mauve θα ηθελα να κανω το 2ΒΒ μαζι σου.

Στοιχεία του κόμβου μου: 
id: 1270( υπάρχει ακομα εκεί...) 
όνομα: #1270: SoTiRiS
ssid interface: awmn_Sotiris-Test 1
τόπος: Πευκη - Ηλιακο Χωριο
απόσταση : θα δουμε μολις καταλαβω που εισαι 
Στοιχεία εξοπλισμού: 
συσκευή: Wireless Cisco Bridge 350
κεραία: Andrew 24 dB

Ολα ειναι στημενα και απλα χρειαζετε να γυρισει προς οποιον ενδιαφερετε.

----------


## nikpet

> nister εαν μπορεις πεσμου ενα διπλανο σου (υπαρκτο) nodeid ή στην τελικη κανε ενα νεο account στην Nodedb,ωστε να δω εαν αρχικα υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη και την αποσταση.
> 
> Σε περιπτωση που προχωρησεις με το 1ΒΒ με τον mauve θα ηθελα να κανω το 2ΒΒ μαζι σου.
> 
> Στοιχεία του κόμβου μου: 
> id: 1270( υπάρχει ακομα εκεί...) 
> όνομα: #1270: SoTiRiS
> ssid interface: awmn_Sotiris-Test 1
> τόπος: Πευκη - Ηλιακο Χωριο
> ...


Η απόσταση που έχετε είναι 9km...
Υπολόγισε 900m δυτικά-νοτιοδυτικά από εμένα

----------


## MAuVE

> Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω κάποια απάντηση.


Εχει προηγηθεί ο Βασίλης (bilgout). 

Αν μπορούμε να βρούμε μία τοπολογία που να μας βολεύει όλους (και το φίλο τον Σωτήρη ειδικά), πολύ ευχαρίστως.

Αλλως, θα τηρηθεί η σειρά εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος => bilgout.

----------


## nister

1. Απολύτως σεβαστή η σειρά προτεραιότητας. Θα περιμένω την σειρά μου.

2. Περίπτωση link με Πεύκη δεν υπάρχει γιατί έχω εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο οπτικό πεδίο εξαιτίας του χαμηλού ύψους του σπιτιού μου, σε σχέση με τις γύρω πολυκατοικίες.
Οπτική επαφή έχω μόνο με Γαλάτσι, Άνω Πατήσια, Αττική, Δάφνη, Υμηττό, Ν.Σμύρνη. Ενδεικτικά παραθέτω δύο εικόνες.
α. Από το radio mobile ( http://www.cplus.org/rmw/ ) όπου φαίνεται το οπτικό μου πεδίο σε σχέση με τους bb κόμβους του awmn.
β. Είναι φωτό με webcam από την ταράτσα όπου αριστερά είναι το Γαλάτσι και δεξιά η Ακρόπολη.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω για bb links.

----------


## sotiris

```
mauve - 9km - billgout - 7km - nister - 9km - sotiris
```

το παραπανω ειναι ενα σεναριο,που παρολο τις μεγαλες αποστασεις ειναι μαλλον εφικτο.
ενα ερωτημα που προκυπτει ειναι εαν ο Billgout μπορει να κανει ακομα ενα λινκ (αυτο με τον nister),η nodedb δεν δειχνει εμποδια στην οπτικη επαφη.

Τις επομενες μερες θα κανουμε δοκιμες για το sotiris - nister.

----------


## Billgout

Μόλις επανήλθα από διακοπές και ακόμα ειμαι λίγο ζαλισμένος.....
 :: .
Ενεργοποιούμαι και ψάχνω το κατα πόσο μπορούν να γίνουν άμεσα δοκιμές.... και φυσικα να βρώ και ενα iface ακόμα
Το μόνο κακό ειναι οτι στις 4 του μηνός φευγω στο εξωτερικο και επανερχομαι στις 9.

Updated πληροφόρηση για MAuVE. Η κεραία είναι ήδη στραμένη σε οριζόντια πόλωση προς τη μεριά σου και το Linksys σε client mode με ESSID awmn_280_2k4.

----------


## MAuVE

> Το μόνο κακό ειναι οτι στις 4 του μηνός φευγω στο εξωτερικο και επανερχομαι στις


Βασίλη,

Με την επιστροφή σου δες αν μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο awmn_280-516

Αλλάξα την κεραία με μία Andrew 24αρα η οποία μπήκε σκοπεύοντάς σε, σε *κατακόρυφη*  πόλωση γιατί δεν υπήρχε τόσος διαθέσιμος χώρος στον ιστό ώστε να χωράει ο ανακλαστήρας κατακόρυφα (= οριζόντια πόλωση).

Το ΑΡ είναι πλέον Cisco 350

Αλλάξα επίσης τα κανάλια, βάζοντας στο 1 το awmn_280 και χάνοντας έτσι τον μοναδικό μου client paravoid. 
Πιστεύω Φαίδωνα ότι με ένα reset θα ξανασυνδεθείς.

----------


## Billgout

Στη κυριολεξια μόλις μπήκα από το αεροδρόμιο.....

Παίρνω εργαλεία και ανεβαίνω για αλλαγή πόλωσης....

Νεώτερα σε κανα-δυό ώρες

----------


## MAuVE

> Νεώτερα σε κανα-δυό ώρες


Πέρασε το δύωρο και ούτε λήψη ούτε ακρόαση.
Πρόβλημα ;

----------


## Billgout

Ναι όντος... Σταμάτησα λόγω κόπωσης.... Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι δεν πιάνω τίποτε άλλο εκτός απο περιστασιακά το ΑP.... ήδη εξετάζεται μήπως προέκυψε πρόβλημα στην κεραία ή στο Linksys...

ΥΓ. Τώρα μπήκα από το γραφείο.....
Προσπάθειες εστω και μεταμεσονύχτια συνεχίζονται.......

*Edit:* (για να μην κάνω άλλο post) οι προσπάθειες εχθές απέβησαν άκαρπες... Επειδή σήμερα (10/9) θα αργήσω να γυρίσω από το γραφείο, με βλέπω για αυριο.....

Πάντως για κάτι σε στάσιμα μου μυρίζει.... Θα δοκιμάσω άλλη κεραία γιατι το κουφό το έκανε μόλις άλλαξα την πόλωση ξανά σε κατακόρυφη.

Πρέπει μέσα στο Σ/Κ να έχει βγεί το link!

----------


## panossio

Αγαπητέ mauve
Ο paravoid δεν ειναι ο μόνος που είναι συνδεδεμένος μαζί σου ενοιοτε είμαι και εγώ. 
Δυστυχώς απο την προ περασμένη Κυριακή εχω χάσει την επικοινωνία μαζί σου!
Μήπως εχεις αλλάξει κάτι στην κεραία σου?
Σήμερα μία σε "εβλεπα" και τώρα απολύτως σκοτάδι!
Εχω feeder και πιάτο 
Περιμένω νέα σου!
οσον αφορά το κανάλι εκπομπής το άλλαξα σε 1

ΙP 10.2.8.34 και το link 10.2.8.33
το nodid μου είναι 2033

----------


## MAuVE

> Μήπως εχεις αλλάξει κάτι στην κεραία σου?


Τίποτε άλλο εκτος από το κανάλι.

Το άλλο το περίεργο είναι ότι όπως μου τηλεφώνησε ο Βασίλης, ενώ βλέπει το awmn_280 που με 15αρα σκοπεύει καμιά 15αρια μοίρες νοτιότερα, δεν βλέπει το awmn_280-516 που με 24αρα τον βαράει κατακούτελα.

Υπάρχει κανείς από Αιγάλεω ή Περιστέρι να κάνει κάποιο scan να δούμε τι πιάνει και με ποία ισχύ, πριν αρχίσω να αλλάζω κεραίες και ΑΡ.

----------


## dimitriss

εγώ είμαι περιστέρι, αλλά δυστηχος δεν έχω τον κατάλληλο εξοπλησμό. Αν μπορεί να βρεθεί ελάτε να σκανάρετε από τη ταράτσα, βλέπω και χαιδάρι και ακρόπολη.

----------


## pstratos

Και ένας ακόμα πιο περιστασιακός client (Basilis #765).

Συνδέεται στο 280 αλλα δεν περνάνε pings μεγαλύτερα των 200 bytes. 
τα κλασσικα pings όλα ok.

----------


## Capvar

Έκανα scan με 14αρα κεραία που κοιτάει ακριβώς ,ούτε beacon δεν πιάνω από 280.

----------


## MAuVE

Δύο γείτονες με πληροφορήσαν ότι το λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ δεν πάει καλά.

Αλλαξα κανάλι (13) και γύρισα πόλωση οριζόντια, όπως παλαιότερα που παίζαμε καλά.

Ωσπου να αλλάξει και ο Μιχάλης την κεραία του, θα υπάρχει διακοπή. 

Παρακαλείται όποιος τον βλέπει να τον ειδοποιήσει, γιατί δεν διαβάζει το forum.

ΜΕΤΑΓΕΝΕΣΤΕΡΗ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ

Κυμα διαμαρτηριων και μια Σταυρουλα που γιορταζει (χρονια της πολλα), με υποχρεωνουν να το ξαναφερω στην προτερα κατασταση, εως οτου ο ΑΤΙΑ κανει τις απαιτουμενες τροποποιησεις.

Μεχρι τοτε μη μου στελνετε μηνυματα που να λενε οτι δεν δουλευει καλα, γιατι το γνωριζω

----------


## Philip

> Υπάρχει κανείς από Αιγάλεω ή Περιστέρι να κάνει κάποιο scan να δούμε τι πιάνει και με ποία ισχύ, πριν αρχίσω να αλλάζω κεραίες και ΑΡ.


Καλημέρα Νίκο έκανα ένα scan με την omni σήμερα και το μόνο που πιάνω πάρα πολύ καλά είναι το awmn_280 με ssid 00-02-2d-32-7a-6d 
Επίσης πιάνω 9 ssid teiofathens άντε να τα εκατοστίσουν

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακαλώ τον Φαίδωνα ή κάποιον άλλο που γνωρίζει από Δέβιαν Λίνουξ, να μπεί στο μηχάνημα του ΑΤΙΑ και να ενεργοποιήσει bgp, ώστε τα σταματήσω το ospf.

----------


## Billgout

Από πλευράς μου το BGP είναι επίσης έτοιμο.

----------


## MAuVE

Αφού ανταποκρίθηκαν ΑΤΙΑ / mew και billgout, μπορώ να αναφωνήσω :

Ω ξειν' αγγέλλειν ασυρμάτοις, ότι τήδε θέομεν* bgp, πιστοί τοίς κείνων ρήμασι πειθόμενοι.

(*) θέω = τρέχω

----------


## sotiris

> Αφού ανταποκρίθηκαν ΑΤΙΑ / mew και billgout, μπορώ να αναφωνήσω :
> 
> Ω ξειν' αγγέλλειν ασυρμάτοις, ότι τήδε θέομεν* bgp, πιστοί τοίς κείνων ρήμασι πειθόμενοι.
> 
> (*) θέω = τρέχω


νιωθεις διαφορετικα τωρα? εχεις μια ψυχικη αναταση?
εαν εχεις το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σου φυγει γρηγορα...

----------


## MAuVE

> νιωθεις διαφορετικα τωρα? εχεις μια ψυχικη αναταση?
> εαν εχεις το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σου φυγει γρηγορα...


Είπαμε, είναι θέμα δημοκρατικής κουλτούρας. 

Αφού η πλειοψηφία προσεχώρησε στο bgp, ακολουθώ και εγώ και όπου μας βγάλει.

_κοινή γαρ η τύχη και το μέλλον αόρατον
Ρούτερ Ανάβασις_

Τυχαίνει βέβαια το Ciscάκι να παίζει bgp, γιατί αν ήταν να βάλω linux, της δημοκρατικής κουλτούρας καθισχύοντος του αισθήματος της αυτοσυντήρησης, μάλλον δεν θα φύλαγα Μπιτζιπύλες.

Θα μας λείψουν και οι λούπες.

----------


## sotiris

Θα περιμενω λοιπον να αρχισεις να γκρινιαζεις εσυ πρωτα ,μια που εγω ειμαι ασχετος....

(να δω πως θα φτιακτουν τοσα πολλα λινκ,που μαλιστα χαλανε και απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες....για να διαλεγει το bgp μια φυσιολογικη διαδρομη και να μην προτιμαει το διπλασιασμο ή τριπλασιασμο των Hops,ουσιαστικα δηλ.το κοψιμο στα 2,3,4 κλπ κομματια).

Η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι λουπες δεν κανει....

----------


## Billgout

Απ' ότι είδα εχθές το βράδυ (στα πεταχτά καθ' όσον είχα και μια επέτειο γάμου  ::  ), ενώ από το router του Acinonyx (παίζει και OSPF μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί και η αλλαγή στον Αλέξανδρο) παίρνω BGP routing info, από έσενα μου βγάζει 0.0.0.0 (δεν δινει ip του router).

Παρ' όλα αυτα εχθές (κατα τις 8 το βράδυ) εγώ έπαιρνα routes από εσένα (έστω και λίγα λόγω θορύβου)...
 ::   ::  
Τι ώρα διεκόπη η παροχή OSPF?

----------


## MAuVE

> Τι ώρα διεκόπη η παροχή OSPF?


Kατά τις 5:30

----------


## Billgout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billgout
> 
> Τι ώρα διεκόπη η παροχή OSPF?
> 
> 
> Kατά τις 5:30


χμμμ...Οπότε μάλλον δεν εμφανίζει τις σωστές πληροφορίες είτε η quagga (τις βλέπω με telnet και show ip bgp neighbors) είτε το cisco για λόγους ασφαλείας ή μυστικοπάθειας....  ::  

Το θετικό είναι ότι λειτουργεί και ας μή το δείχνει..... 
Για να δούμε και με τη βροχούλα σήμερα (μου χαλάει τη ταρατσάδα βέβαια)

----------


## MAuVE

> χμμμ...Οπότε μάλλον δεν εμφανίζει τις σωστές πληροφορίες είτε η quagga (τις βλέπω με telnet και show ip bgp neighbors) είτε το cisco για λόγους ασφαλείας ή μυστικοπάθειας.... 8)


Ούτε εγώ πέρνω routes από εσένα.

Ακολουθεί μέρος του config του cisco :

neighbor 10.2.8.141 remote-as 702
neighbor 10.2.8.142 remote-as 516
neighbor 10.2.8.210 remote-as 1433

Στις περιπτώσεις των ΑΤΙΑ και koem που έχουν κάρτα, έχω βάλει την IP της κάρτας τους.

Εσύ που έχεις εξωτερική συσκευή, ίσως πρέπει να βάλεις την ΙΡ 10.2.8.142 στο router σου και όχι στην εξωτερική συσκευή.
Δοκίμασέ το.

Αλλως λόγος, να έχω κάνει λάθος στο as = 516

----------


## MAuVE

Και αυτό για να μας πεί κάποιος που ξέρει τι μπορεί να φταίει

BGP neighbor is 10.2.8.142, remote AS 516, external link
BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
BGP state = Active
Last read 2d12h, hold time is 180, keepalive interval is 60 seconds
Message statistics:
InQ depth is 0
OutQ depth is 0
Sent Rcvd
Opens: 0 0
Notifications: 0 0
Updates: 0 0
Keepalives: 0 0
Route Refresh: 0 0
Total: 0 0
Default minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

For address family: IPv4 Unicast
BGP table version 1995, neighbor version 0
Index 5, Offset 0, Mask 0x20
Sent Rcvd
Prefix activity: ---- ----
Prefixes Current: 0 0
Prefixes Total: 0 0
Implicit Withdraw: 0 0
Explicit Withdraw: 0 0
Used as bestpath: n/a 0
Used as multipath: n/a 0

Outbound Inbound
Local Policy Denied Prefixes: -------- -------
Total: 0 0
Number of NLRIs in the update sent: max 0, min 0

Connections established 0; dropped 0
Last reset never
No active TCP connection

----------


## Billgout

Νίκο,
Το AS είναι σωστό.
Μπορείς να βάλεις στο cisco αντι για την 10.2.8.142, την 10.2.8.143 ως ip προς εμένα (είναι η ip του router) για να δούμε αυτό που λές? Βέβαια αυτό μαλλον δεν εξηγεί γιατί εγώ δε βλέπω εσένα..

Αυτό παίρνω και εγώ (αν το θυμάμαι καλά, γιατι είμαι στο γραφείο)


```
BGP neighbor is 10.2.8.132, remote AS 280, external link 
BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0 
BGP state = Active
```

----------


## MAuVE

Μπα ούτε έτσι μου μιλάει.

Του έστειλα 5 opens και δεν μου έστειλε πίσω ούτε ένα.

Αυτιστικός μου φαίνεται. Στο Σπύρο γρήγορα

_BGP neighbor is 10.2.8.143, remote AS 516, external link
BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
BGP state = Active
Last read 00:00:04, hold time is 180, keepalive interval is 60 seco
Message statistics:
InQ depth is 0
OutQ depth is 0
Sent Rcvd
Opens: 5 0
Notifications: 0 0
Updates: 0 0
Keepalives: 0 0
Route Refresh: 0 0
Total: 5 0
Default minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

For address family: IPv4 Unicast
BGP table version 1998, neighbor version 0
Index 2, Offset 0, Mask 0x4
Sent Rcvd
Prefix activity: ---- ----
Prefixes Current: 0 0
Prefixes Total: 0 0
Implicit Withdraw: 0 0
Explicit Withdraw: 0 0
Used as bestpath: n/a 0
Used as multipath: n/a 0

Outbound Inbound
Local Policy Denied Prefixes: -------- -------
Total: 0 0
Number of NLRIs in the update sent: max 0, min 0

Connections established 0; dropped 0
Last reset never
No active TCP connection
_

----------


## pavlidisd

> neighbor 10.2.8.141 remote-as 702
> neighbor 10.2.8.142 remote-as 516


Συγγνώμη αλλά χάνω κάτι εδώ? Δύο interface στο ίδιο subnet?  ::

----------


## Achille

Εννοείται ότι βάζετε τις IPs των routers και όχι των εξωτερικών συσκευών.

----------


## sotiris

> neighbor 10.2.8.141 remote-as 702
> neighbor 10.2.8.142 remote-as 516
> 
> 
> Συγγνώμη αλλά χάνω κάτι εδώ? Δύο interface στο ίδιο subnet?


αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν δουλευει στο Bgp,ενω στο ospf δουλευε...το ιδιο προβλημα περιπου εχω και εγω.

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neighbor 10.2.8.141 remote-as 702
> neighbor 10.2.8.142 remote-as 516
> 
> ...


Σωτήρη επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν ξέρω αν χάνω κάτι ή είναι κάτι που δεν ξέρω αλλά εδώ ο Mauve φαίνεται να δηλώνει ότι:
ο router του 702 έχει ip 10.2.8.141 και 
ο router του 516 έχει ip 10.2.8.142

Δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό αυτό... Δύο διαφορετικοί routers να έχουν ip στο ίδιο subnet.

----------


## sotiris

> Δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό αυτό... Δύο διαφορετικοί routers να έχουν ip στο ίδιο subnet.


μπορει να μην ειναι σωστο απο αποψη διαχειρησης ,ασφαλειας,οικονομιας traffic και 1002 ακομα που δεν ξερω να σου πω...αλλα γιατι να μην βλεπονται?γιατι να μην περνανε πακετα,ουτε ping δεν περναει...
οταν εχεις ενα switch στο οποιο πανω του καταληγουν αλλα 2 switch (απο διαφορετικα lan) και ολα ειναι στο ιδιο subnet...δεν θα επρεπε ολα να βλεπονται μεταξυ τους?

----------


## Achille

Σωτήρη, βλέπονται μια χαρά.

Το ότι δεν βλέπονται στη δικιά σου περίπτωση έχει να κάνει με τις ρυθμίσεις σας σε άλλο επίπεδο και όχι με το BGP.

Όταν κάνεις ping μηχανήματα στο ίδιο subnet, δεν έχει σχέση το δυναμικό routing.

----------


## MAuVE

Ξέρω ότι πολλοί ρούτερς μπορεί να βρίσκονται στο ίδιο sub-net.

Αν μεταξύ τους δεν υπάρχει switch να ξέρει σε πιά πόρτα να στείλει πιό πακέτο, τότε έχεις σπατάλη bandwidth γιατί όλα τα πακέτα πάνε στις πόρτες όλων των ρούτερς.
Αυτοί βέβαια ξέρουν αν είναι δικό τους ή όχι.

Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## MAuVE

Ανακύκλωση ΙΡs

10.2.8.55,56,57 που παλαιότερα είχαν δοθεί σε cobain και heruvim πάνε τώρα στον keyman που θυμήθηκε τα παλαιά και θέλει να γίνει client.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Ανακύκλωση ΙΡs
> 
> 10.2.8.55,56,57 που παλαιότερα είχαν δοθεί σε cobain και heruvim πάνε τώρα στον keyman που θυμήθηκε τα παλαιά και θέλει να γίνει client.


Ευχαριστώ εκ-μέρους του  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Στη νουβέλα της Αγκαθα Κρίστι "Evil under the sun" το κρίσιμο σημείο για την αποκάλυψη του δολοφόνου είναι η ακριβής ώρα του φόνου.

Τα γρί κύτταρα του Ηρακλή Πουαρώ εντοπίζουν την ώρα αυτή και στη συνέχεια με λογικούς συσχετισμούς το ζευγάρι των δολοφόνων.

Τότε είχαν Ηρακλή Πουαρώ.
Τώρα έχουμε MRTG που με ακρίβεια μας δείχνει ότι το φονικό έγινε χθες το βράδυ στις 11:30.

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω καλείσθε να καταδείξετε τον δολοφόνο του λινκ μου με ΑΤΙΑ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πείτε στον Μιχαλάκη ότι πρέπει να επιμεληθεί του φονικού. 

Περιμένουμε την νεκροψία με αγωνία.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα,

Έκανα εχθές την εγκατάτασταση του wrt, βρήκα το awmn_280 (KeyMan's SSID:awmn_891), έκανα join αλλά δεν είχα τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. RSII -86 NOISE -81 (το scanresults έβρισκε όλα τα BB links του MAuVE, το ΤΕΙ of Athens). Έκανα join awmn_280 και ενω στα 6,7 pings είχα καλό respone, μετά χανόταν, ανέβαιναν πολύ τα response pings, ξαναχανόταν, γενικώς δεν υπήρχε σταθερότητα. 

Αναλυτικότερα έβαλα το firmware Firmware_Samadhi2_v2_2[1].00.8.6sv.bin το καλώδιο είναι 3 μέτρα (μάλλον LMR400, 10 ευρώ έκανε απ'ότι είπε ο KeyMan) και τα βύσματα έκαναν 7 ευρώ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το καλώδιο και να έχω απώλειες ; Τα βύσματα να μην κάνουν καλή επαφή ;

Δεν πιστεύω να έχω σχέση με αυτό που λέει ο MAuVE παραπάνω



> Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω καλείσθε να καταδείξετε τον δολοφόνο του λινκ μου με ΑΤΙΑ.


Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να ξαναπάω κάποια στιγμή που θα μπορεί ο MAuVE να μου ανοιγοκλείσει κανένα φως γιατί μάλλον πρόβλημα στόχευσης είναι  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> γιατί μάλλον πρόβλημα στόχευσης είναι :(


Το ΑΡ χρησιμοποιεί μία grid 15αρα στραμένη προς Αιγάλεω.
Η θέση keyman δεν είναι και η καλύτερη για λήψη από το ΑΡ μου. Τρώει "πλάτη" και εκεί οι λοβοί ακτινοβολίας είναι περίεργοι.

Από την ίδια περίπου κατεύθυνση που δοκίμασα από το 18ο Σύστημα Προσκόπων είχα άριστη λήψη. Η απόσταση βέβαια είναι περίπου η μισή, αλλά αυτό δεν κάνει τη διαφορά.

Αλλα πράγματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό :

1) Απόφυγε κατά την στόχευση όσο είναι δυνατόν (στελίτσα είπαμε έχεις ;) το κτήριο του ΟΤΕ της Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου. Εχει στην ταράτσα του ένα κάρο παρασιτογόνα πιάτα.

2) Σε κάποια στιγμή είδα στο ΑΡ μου, στις ΙΡ που έχετε ,να έρχεται η διεύθυνση 192.168.1.xx. Δες μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο routing.

3) Ρώτα τον Βασίλη (billgout) σχετικά με τα firmware του WRT. Στις δοκιμές που κάναμε στην αρχή του έκανε τα ίδια, μιά συνδεόταν, μετά μουλάρωνε και για να ξεμουλαρώσει ήθελε reset? (κάτι τέλος πάντων).
Μετά του άλλαξε firmware και έγινε πιό φιλικό, ώσπου έκανε το αυτονόητο το αντάλλαξε με μία cisco 352 και σταματήσαμε τις δοκιμές.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Το ΑΡ χρησιμοποιεί μία grid 15αρα στραμένη προς Αιγάλεω.
> Η θέση keyman δεν είναι και η καλύτερη για λήψη από το ΑΡ μου. Τρώει "πλάτη" και εκεί οι λοβοί ακτινοβολίας είναι περίεργοι.


Αν κοιτάει προς τα εκεί, όντως τρώω πλάτη  ::  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει Omni εκεί ;



> Από την ίδια περίπου κατεύθυνση που δοκίμασα από το 18ο Σύστημα Προσκόπων είχα άριστη λήψη. Η απόσταση βέβαια είναι περίπου η μισή, αλλά αυτό δεν κάνει τη διαφορά.


Το 18ο Σύστημα Προσκόπων είναι στην ίδια πλευρά με τον KeyMan ; Δηλαδή και αυτό τρώει πλάτη αλλά πιάνει το AP σου ;




> 1) Απόφυγε κατά την στόχευση όσο είναι δυνατόν (στελίτσα είπαμε έχεις  το κτήριο του ΟΤΕ της Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου. Εχει στην ταράτσα του ένα κάρο παρασιτογόνα πιάτα.
> 
> 2) Σε κάποια στιγμή είδα στο ΑΡ μου, στις ΙΡ που έχετε ,να έρχεται η διεύθυνση 192.168.1.xx. Δες μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο routing.
> 
> 3) Ρώτα τον Βασίλη (billgout) σχετικά με τα firmware του WRT. Στις δοκιμές που κάναμε στην αρχή του έκανε τα ίδια, μιά συνδεόταν, μετά μουλάρωνε και για να ξεμουλαρώσει ήθελε reset? (κάτι τέλος πάντων).
> Μετά του άλλαξε firmware και έγινε πιό φιλικό, ώσπου έκανε το αυτονόητο το αντάλλαξε με μία cisco 352 και σταματήσαμε τις δοκιμές.


1) Δεν στοχεύω προς τον ΟΤΕ, στοχεύω προς το αλσάκι, εκεί που βλέπω δέντρα. Έπαιξα αρκετά με την κεραία (Stella) πάνω-κάτω, αριστερά-δεξιά (ελάχιστες μοίρες) και η διαφορά στο quality δεν άλλαζε δραματικά (αν εξαιρέσουμε τις αλλαγές που έχει το quality όταν η κεραία είναι σε σταθερή θέση)

2) By Default το linksys έχει ένα 192.168.1.1 και ένα από τα PCs έχει secondary IP 192.168.1.3 (αν θυμαμαι καλά). Το 192.168.1.1 αντικαταστάθηκε με το 10.2.8.55 (.56, .57 έχουν τα 2 PCs πίσω από το linksys)

3) Θα στείλω PM στον billgout μήπως έχει καλύτερο firmware.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν κοιτάει προς τα εκεί, όντως τρώω πλάτη :( Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει Omni εκεί ;


Οχι 




> Το 18ο Σύστημα Προσκόπων είναι στην ίδια πλευρά με τον KeyMan ; Δηλαδή και αυτό τρώει πλάτη αλλά πιάνει το AP σου ;


Ναι, και πολύ καλά μάλιστα. Αλλά είπαμε οι λοβοί από πίσω είναι περίεργοι. Για λίγες μοίρες μπορεί να πέσεις από τοπικό μέγιστο σε τοπικό ελάχιστο.

Αλλο ΑΡ δεν πιάνεις από εκεί ;

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Αλλο ΑΡ δεν πιάνεις από εκεί ;


Έπιασα και τον Philip awmn-633 κάποια στιγμή αλλά δεν δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ, δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει και DHCP Server.

Τέσπα, μάλλον θα ξανακάνω scan μήπως και βρω κάποιο ποιό κοντινό AP.
Θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα και το Satori4-turbo5.bin που μου είπε ο billgout.

----------


## MAuVE

Από την ημέρα της κακοκαιρίας την περασμένη εβδομάδα το λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ δεν δουλεύει.

Προσπάθησα να τον πάρω στο κινητό του σύμφωνα με τον αριθμό που έχω, αλλά μου βγάζει "ανύπαρκτο" αριθμό.

Οποιος έχει τον αριθμό του κινητού του παρακαλώ να μου τον στείλει με pm ή να τον ειδοποιήσει για τον λόγο που τον ψάχνω.

Αυτή είναι η δεύτερη ανακοίνωση που κάνω γι' αυτό το θέμα.

Η επόμενη ανακοίνωση θα είναι πρόσκληση ενδιαφερομένων για αναδρομολόγηση του λινκ.

Δεν είναι δυνατό ν' αποκαλούμε "δίκτυο" κάτι που καταρρέει με τον πρώτο δυνατό αέρα και μετά να θέλουμε μία εβδομάδα να το αποκαταστήσουμε.

----------


## koem

Τον είχα πετύχει τις προάλλες στο dc++ και τα λέγαμε... Είναι από τις λίγες φορές που έχω έρθει σε επαφή μαζί του. Βέβαια για mew πήγα μέσω ... spirosco > κλπ και όχι μέσω MauVe ->Atia ...

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ την jismy, τον papashark και τον pater familias που μου έστειλαν με pm το νούμερο του ΑΤΙΑ.

Επεκοινώνησα μαζύ του και χθές το απόγευμα ανέβασε το interface του.

Βλέπω όμως ακόμη μηδενική κίνηση στο mrtg και μόνο την δική του IP στο routes table.

Είναι θέμα bgp, ή υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλημα ;
O mew που χάθηκε ;
Κανονικά μου ερχόταν από τον ΑΤΙΑ

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

::  Να μαι και εγώ, συγγνώμη και για την καθυστέρηση. Ο Μιχάλης είχε επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου και μου ανάφερε τοο λόγο που είναι εκτός. Παράληψη μου να μην ενημερώσω έταιρους (ελπίζω να το έγραψα σωστά).

----------


## MAuVE

> (ελπίζω να το έγραψα σωστά).


έτερος = άλλος, τρίτος
εταίρος = συνεταίρος, αυτός με τον οποίο μοιραζόμαστε κάτι

Στην πρότασή σου και τα δύο ταιριάζουν. 
Η ορθογραφία εξαρτάται από το που βάζεις τον τόνο.

Από λινκ, τώρα έχεις ; 
Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι δεν το έχεις φτιάξει ακόμη.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πρώτη προσπάθεια χωρίς επιτυχία. Λογικά το βράδυ θα το κοιταξουμε μαζί με τον Μιχάλη.

----------


## Capvar

Άντε να δούμε χαρά στους κόμβους μας  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Ποιός να είναι τώρα αυτός με την 

MAC : 00:0C:29:DF:EE:24 
και 
IP : 192.168.1.1 

που συνδέεται στο ΑΡ του κόμβου.

Αν είναι κάποιος από αυτούς που τους έχω δώσει ΙΡ, να βάλει αυτήν που του έχω δώσει (10.2.8.xx)

Αν είναι καινούργιος, να στείλει pm για να του δώσω μία κανονική

----------


## pstratos

Νέα από σημερινό τεστ βόρεια του Mauve: (apo #765)

Στο ίδιο κανάλι είχαμε πολλά ΑΡ's εταιρειών που ερχόντουσαν με [πολλά, μα πάρα πολλά. Με 17 dB κεραία, 4 κονέκτορες και 2 μέτρα RG-58 ο Mauve είχε SNR 9 (signal -93) ενώ οι "υπολοιποι" με SNR 30 + (signal -64 ). Τελικά φαίνεται πως δε χωράμε όλοι και τα άγρια διώχνουν τα ήμερα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Τελικά φαίνεται πως δε χωράμε όλοι και τα άγρια διώχνουν τα ήμερα.


Μωβίζεις Στράτο.

----------


## jabarlee

Νίκο, ενημερωτικά:

Έχει πέσει ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου, και θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε επικοινωνία μέσω 2 διαδρομών:

1. billgout-acinonyx-nikpet-bakolaz-dermanis
2. koem-ataraxos-nikpet-bakolaz-dermanis

Για κάποιο λόγο, δε πρέπει να παίζει η 2η διαδρομή, αλλά ούτε και μας βγάζει από την 1η. Αργεί λίγο το refresh στο routing ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Για κάποιο λόγο, δε πρέπει να παίζει η 2η διαδρομή, αλλά ούτε και μας βγάζει από την 1η. Αργεί λίγο το refresh στο routing ...


Επειδή το DNS που παίρνω από spirosco (10.17.119.141) δεν μου κάνει resolve, μπορείς να μου δώσεις τις ΙΡ των παραπάνω να κάνω κανένα tracert.

----------


## jabarlee

dermanis: 10.37.59.1
bakolaz: 10.37.58.1
nikpet: 10.30.40.70
acinonyx: 10.2.16.1
ataraxos: 10.44.187.70
koem: 10.42.43.1

----------


## Winner

nikpet: 10.30.40.65 
ataraxos: 10.44.187.65

Καλύτερα τους routers χτύπα όχι τα .70 που είναι τα pc τους.

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.37.59.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30

1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.1
2 <10 ms <10 ms 10 ms 10.2.8.202
3 <10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.2.8.141
4 <10 ms 10 ms 10 ms ATARAXOS-ROUTER [10.42.43.84]
5 <10 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.44.187.82
6 10 ms 20 ms 10 ms BAKOLINUX [10.37.58.73]
7 11 ms 20 ms 10 ms 10.37.59.1

με πάει μέσω koem-ataraxos-nikpet-bakolaz-dermanis 

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30:

1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.1
2 <10 ms <10 ms 10 ms 10.2.8.202
3 * 10 ms 10 ms 10.2.8.142
4 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
5 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
6 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
7 * ^C

Προς acinonyx όμως φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο billgout-acinonyx

----------


## jabarlee

ναι, στο μεταξύ (είτε από μόνο του, είτε αν έκανες κάτι), πρέπει να ξανασηκώθηκε το ataraxos-nikpet (εκεί κόλλαγε πριν)

όμως ο acinonyx αν και βγαίνει προς τα εσένα μέσω billgout, και γίνεται και το ανάποδο

----------


## koem

Όλα καλά, πρέπει να έχει ανέβει ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου τώρα γιατί με περνάει μέσω spirosco-alexandros στον jabarlee.

Πάντως το παρακάτω μάλλον θέλει διόρθωση:
_gw-billgout.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.190) 8.604 ms 4.607 ms 4.000_

Είμαστε κι άλλοι στο 10.2.8.190

(π@π@ρια nodes είμαστε - αφού όταν έπεσε ένας από τους σημαντικότερους κόμβους δεν έπαιζε καμιά εναλλακτική διαδρομή)  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάντως το παρακάτω μάλλον θέλει διόρθωση:
> _gw-billgout.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.190) 8.604 ms 4.607 ms 4.000_
> Είμαστε κι άλλοι στο 10.2.8.190


Από εδώ δεν φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα τώρα. 
Δες ping προς acynonix με 1400αρια πακέτα. 

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 10.2.16.1:
Πακέτα: Στάλθηκαν = 284, Παραλήφθηκαν = 282, Χάθηκαν = 2 (0% απώλεια),
Συνολικός χρόνος σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου κατά προσέγγιση:
Ελάχιστο = 31ms, Μέγιστο = 110ms, Μέσος όρος = 38ms

Από που προσπάθησες να περάσεις και πήρες τέτοιους χρόνους

----------


## koem

Όχι, το πρόβλημα μου δεν ήταν τα ping times... Το ονοματάκι που βγάλατε στο 10.2.8.190 με χαλάει  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Όχι, το πρόβλημα μου δεν ήταν τα ping times... Το ονοματάκι που βγάλατε στο 10.2.8.190 με χαλάει :D


_interface Vlan4
description gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn
ip address 10.17.119.206 255.255.255.248
!
interface Vlan3
description gw-atia.mauve.awmn
ip address 10.2.8.214 255.255.255.248
!
interface Vlan2
ip address 10.2.8.190 255.255.255.192
!
interface Vlan1
description access_point.mauve.awmn
ip address 10.2.8.62 255.255.255.192_

Χμμμμ.... κατάλαβα

Οπως θα δεις παραπάνω το vlan2 δεν διαθέτει description, για τον λόγο ακριβώς που ανέφερες.

Αυτό που διάβασες θα είναι η μεριά του Βασίλη.

----------


## mindfox

Νίκο,

το όνομα που φαίνεται δεν είναι από το description του cisco, αλλά από την reverse zone που έχεις (είτε σε Windows είτε σε Linux server)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα πρέπει να μπεις στο αρχείο της ζώνης και να διορθώσεις το PTR record.

----------


## Billgout

χμμμμμ. Η γκάφα πρέπει να είναι δική μου  ::   ::  
είπα στο Σπύρο να αλλάξει το όνομα στο .190 νομίζοντας ότι είμαι μονος...

Sorry Guys....  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Είδες πως μπορείς να παρεξηγηθείς με τους γείτονες χωρίς να ξέρεις το λόγο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι φταίει και δεν δούλεψαν οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές; Τελικα Μανώλη δεν είχα επαφή κατα τη διάρκεια της διακοπής με τον mauve (με μπέρδεψε το λάθος DNS). Έβγαινα στον Σπύρο μαλλον από τον nikpet ενώ μετά από λίγη ώρα το έχασα και αυτό... Εντωμεταξύ αυτή τη στιγμή βγαίνω στον mauve από την πλευρά του Alex-spirosco αλλά αυτό είναι λογικό γιατί το bgp λόγω του multi-hop δεν βλέπει τον Alexandro σαν hop. Μήπως έχει ενεργοποιήσει κανείς dampening?

----------


## MAuVE

Το interface με ΑΤΙΑ εδώ και καιρό έχει σχεδόν μηδενική κίνηση.

Τούτο, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, συμβαίνει διότι αφενός δεν υπάρχουν μετά τον ΑΤΙΑ ενεργές διαδρομές προς άλλους κόμβους και αφ' ετέρου διότι ο ίδιος ο ΑΤΙΑ δεν χρησιμοποιεί την σύνδεση.

Το μόνο route που παίρνω από το interface αυτό είναι το 10.87.182.0

Αν έχει κανεις καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορεί το interface αυτό ν' αξιοποιηθεί καλύτερα, ας την κάνει είτε δημόσια, είτε μέσω pm.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Το interface με ΑΤΙΑ εδώ και καιρό έχει σχεδόν μηδενική κίνηση.
> 
> Τούτο, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, συμβαίνει διότι αφενός δεν υπάρχουν μετά τον ΑΤΙΑ ενεργές διαδρομές προς άλλους κόμβους και αφ' ετέρου διότι ο ίδιος ο ΑΤΙΑ δεν χρησιμοποιεί την σύνδεση.
> 
> .


Mauve ετοιμάζεται σύνδεση ATIA με Ted007 από Ν. Σμύρνη. Μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα ξέρουμε.

----------


## spirosco

Εμαθα πως ο ΑΤΙΑ ειχε καποια προβληματα με τον router του. Ξερει κανεις αν τα ελυσε τελικα, γιατι τον 
εχουμε χασει εδω και αρκετο καιρο και στο nagios τον βλεπω πολυ συχνα down.

----------


## MAuVE

> Mauve ετοιμάζεται σύνδεση ATIA με Ted007 από Ν. Σμύρνη. Μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα ξέρουμε.


Περιμένουμε μ' ενδιαφέρον. Μετά τον Ted007 υπάρχει άλλο δίκτυο ;

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Mauve ετοιμάζεται σύνδεση ATIA με Ted007 από Ν. Σμύρνη. Μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα ξέρουμε.
> 
> 
> Περιμένουμε μ' ενδιαφέρον. Μετά τον Ted007 υπάρχει άλλο δίκτυο ;


Εγώ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

θα τον ξαναστεναχωρήσω τον Μιχάλη (ΑΤΙΑ) που είχε και την ονομαστική του γιορτή εχθές (χρόνια σου πολλά Μιχάλη), αλλά κάθε φορά που ρίχνει μπόρα το μηχάνημά του πέφτει.

----------


## john70

Σαν του Ngia ,  ::   ::   ::  

Μήπως εβρεξε στου Νικήτα σήμερα ???? είναι πάλι .... κάτω όλα  ::   ::  

Και στο Θέμα .... 

Νίκο Μάλλον Βρήκα πάτημα .....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο Μάλλον Βρήκα πάτημα .....


Αντε μπράβο

----------


## MAuVE

Το ΒΒ με ΑΤΙΑ μετά την τελευταία νεροποντή διεκόπη και συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα να μη λειτουργεί.

http://10.17.119.159/10.17.119.206_10.2.8.214.html

Αν υπάρχει BB κόμβος στα νοτιοδυτικά (Ρουφ, Νίκαια κλπ) που μπορεί να υποστηρίξει αξιόπιστο λινκ και ενδιαφέρεται, ας επικοινωνήσει.

----------


## john70

> Το ΒΒ με ΑΤΙΑ μετά την τελευταία νεροποντή διεκόπη και συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα να μη λειτουργεί.
> 
> http://10.17.119.159/10.17.119.206_10.2.8.214.html
> 
> Αν υπάρχει BB κόμβος στα νοτιοδυτικά (Ρουφ, Νίκαια κλπ) που μπορεί να υποστηρίξει αξιόπιστο λινκ και ενδιαφέρεται, ας επικοινωνήσει.


Εάν ο ΑΤΙΑ , έχει πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο λόγω νερου , ας ρωτήσει τον "Πλωτάρχη" που ξέρει  ::

----------


## papashark

> Το ΒΒ με ΑΤΙΑ μετά την τελευταία νεροποντή διεκόπη και συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα να μη λειτουργεί.


Mίλησα πριν από κανά 2ωρο με ΑΤΙΑ, τον τελευταίο καιρό πίζει στην δουλειά....

Πέρασε και ο Δήμος από το σπίτι του, για να βρει τις κρυμένες κεραίες της vodafone που κατήγγειλε κάποιος γείτονας....  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Διακοπές για αναβάθμιση του image του router ( ή άλλως, δουλειά δεν είχε ο .....)

----------


## MAuVE

Επειδή σε άλλη ενότητα αναφέρθηκα στην ανάγκη για οργάνωση του δικτύου και στη συλλογικότητα στη λήψη των αποφάσεων, σας θέτω το εξής ερώτημα προς συζήτηση και λήψη απόφασης.

Δεδομένο #1

Η γεφύρωση μέσω keyman προχωράει. 
Οταν λειτουργήσει θα πάρει μεγάλο κομμάτι της κίνησης ανατολής-δύσης που τώρα περνάει μέσω Πειραιά, ή μέσω Αμαρουσίου, ή από κανένα τουνέλι που έχουν σκάψει οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι. 

Δεδομένο #2

Ο billgout δοκιμάζει λινκ με τον Β52.
Αν/όταν αυτό λειτουργήσει, το μεταξύ μας λινκ θα έχει ελάχιστη κίνηση/χρησιμότητα.

Δεδομένο #3

Το λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ εδώ και μήνες υπολειτουργεί.
Ο ΑΤΙΑ δεν έχει πελάτες στο ΑΡ του και η συνέχεια της διαδρομής που παλαιότερα συνέχιζε προς mew, έχει πλέον διακοπεί (ο mew έχει βρεί άλλους δρόμους)

Δεδομένο #4

Το λινκ με spirosco καλά κρατεί και είναι το βασικότερο του κόμβου μου.
Το λινκ με koem και αυτό έχει μία σταθερή κίνηση και αποτελεί εναλλακτική διαδρομή αυτού προς spirosco. Παραμένουν ώς έχουν.

Ερώτημα :

Συνυπολογίζοντας τα ανωτέρω δεδομένα, θα βλέπατε κέρδος για το δίκτυο από την ανακατεύθυνση 1 ή 2 λινκς (billgout-ATIA) και προς τα πού ;

----------


## MAuVE

Πάρτε και ένα παραδειγματάκι γιατί λέω ότι το δίκτυο χρειάζεται οργάνωση.

Για να πάω στο Αλέξανδρο τον capvar περνάω από spirosco, B52, Hook, Stelios-1540, phronidis (EE)

Δηλαδή, μέσω Πειραιά και Καισαριανής όταν τον έχω φάτσα κάρτα.

1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.202
2 <10 ms 16 ms <10 ms gw-mauve.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
3 <10 ms 15 ms 16 ms gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.67]
4 <10 ms 15 ms <10 ms ns1.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
5 16 ms <10 ms 15 ms gw-b52.hook.awmn [10.80.182.195]
6 <10 ms 15 ms <10 ms gw-hook.stelios.awmn [10.80.182.51]
7 16 ms 16 ms 15 ms 10.80.185.150
8 391 ms 46 ms 79 ms gw-stelios.ee.awmn [10.80.185.100]
9 750 ms 1234 ms 969 ms ns.capvar.awmn [10.17.118.6]

----------


## john70

> Πάρτε και ένα παραδειγματάκι γιατί λέω ότι το δίκτυο χρειάζεται οργάνωση.
> 
> Για να πάω στο Αλέξανδρο τον capvar περνάω από spirosco, B52, Hook, Stelios-1540, phronidis (EE)
> 
> Δηλαδή, μέσω Πειραιά και Καισαριανής όταν τον έχω φάτσα κάρτα.
> 
> 1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.202
> 2 <10 ms 16 ms <10 ms gw-mauve.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
> 3 <10 ms 15 ms 16 ms gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.67]
> ...


Ε σε λίγο θα περνάς πιο εύκολα ...

Mauve >>>> Keyman >>>> John70 >>>> EE >>>> CAPVAR

Αλλά και άλλα καλά ....

Mauve >>>> Keyman >>>> John70 >>>> Ngia 
.......

Mauve >>>> Keyman >>>> John70 >>>> Ngia >>>> Bliz
....

Mauve >>>> Keyman >>>> John70 >>>> Winner 

.....

Mauve >>>> Keyman >>>> John 70 >>>> EE >>>> Stelios 1540

Υπομονη  ::

----------


## koem

> Δεδομένο #4
> 
> Το λινκ με spirosco καλά κρατεί και είναι το βασικότερο του κόμβου μου.
> Το λινκ με koem και αυτό έχει μία σταθερή κίνηση και αποτελεί εναλλακτική διαδρομή αυτού προς spirosco. Παραμένουν ώς έχουν.


.. Ο μόνος πλέον δρόμος για να πάω ως τον Spirosco  ::  

Αλήθεια, πόσα routes παίρνεις από εμένα Νίκο;

----------


## MAuVE

10.23.25.0/24 [20/0] via 10.2.8.141, 09:40:11
10.42.43.0/24 [20/0] via 10.2.8.141, 22:13:52
10.44.187.0/24 [20/0] via 10.2.8.141, 22:13:52

----------


## john70

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα για να βάλεις ένα WRT ????  ::   ::

----------


## koem

> 10.23.25.0/24 [20/0] via 10.2.8.141, 09:40:11
> 10.42.43.0/24 [20/0] via 10.2.8.141, 22:13:52
> 10.44.187.0/24 [20/0] via 10.2.8.141, 22:13:52


Περίεργο... Εγώ παίρνω 15 routes περίπου από το δικό μου eth4 και 10 από το δικό μου eth1 (ενώ από εσένα - eth0 - παίρνω τα υπόλοιπα), και σου δίνω μόνο 3;  :: 

Κάτι άλλο, επειδή έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα Cisco switch, ποια είναι η εμπειρία σου; Πως χρησιμοποιείς VLANs κλπ για τον κόμβο σου;

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάτι άλλο, επειδή έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα Cisco switch, ποια είναι η εμπειρία σου; Πως χρησιμοποιείς VLANs κλπ για τον κόμβο σου;


Αυτό είναι το επόμενό μου project.

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μόνο 5 πόρτες στο router, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω "στριμώξει " εσένα, τον billgout και τον keyman στο ίδιο subnet.

Εχω όμως πάρει ένα switch 2950C δωδεκάπορτο, με σκοπό να σας χωρίσω.

Δεν το έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα γιατί ήθελα πρώτα να λύσω το θέμα του ανεμιστήρα που κάνει πολύ θόρυβο.

Εβαλα όμως εν σειρά ένα λαμπάκι και ηρέμησε κάπως.

Γι' αυτό και να είσαι έτοιμος κάποια στιγμή ν' αλλάξουμε ΙΡs.

Ο Σωτήρης που έχει ήδη το ίδιο set-up σε λειτουργία μου έστειλε τα config του.

Το έχω προγραμματίσει, αλλά θέλω να το δοκιμάσω πρώτα off-line.

Είναι βλέπεις και θέμα αξιοπιστίας του κόμβου.

Να μην την πάθουμε όπως ο Σπύρος χθές (πρόκα).

----------


## sotiris

> Αυτό είναι το επόμενό μου project.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μόνο 5 πόρτες στο router, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω "στριμώξει " εσένα, τον billgout και τον keyman στο ίδιο subnet.
> 
> Εχω όμως πάρει ένα switch 2950C δωδεκάπορτο, με σκοπό να σας χωρίσω.


Θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά στην συνολική σταθερότητα του κόμβου σου, πιο ειδικά θα σταματήσουν μερικά ανεξήγητα κολλήματα του router και καταστάσεις που δεν έχουν φανερό αίτιο και ψάχνεις να βρεις τι φταίει.
Κυριολεκτικά ξεχνάς πλέον την ύπαρξη τους...

----------


## MAuVE

> πιο ειδικά θα σταματήσουν μερικά ανεξήγητα κολλήματα του router και καταστάσεις που δεν έχουν φανερό αίτιο και ψάχνεις να βρεις τι φταίει.


Να χτυπήσω ξύλο, μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα ούτε ένα κόλλημα του router εξηγημένο ή ανεξήγητο.

----------


## trendy

> Δεν το έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα γιατί ήθελα πρώτα να λύσω το θέμα του ανεμιστήρα που κάνει πολύ θόρυβο.


Αν θέλετε ιδέες πάνω σε αυτό το πρόβλημα πολύ ευχαρίστως να σας πω μερικές. Η cisco ως καλή αμερικάνικη εταιρεία (big is beautiful) φροντίζει ώστε κάθετι πάνω στα μηχανήματά της να είναι υπερβολικά καλό. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με τους ανεμιστήρες φροντίζει να παρέχουν αρκετά cfm αέρα ακόμα και μετά από χρόνια λειτουργίας χωρίς καμία συντήρηση, με αντίκτυπο στα αυτιά μας. Δικαιολογημένα μεν αφού αυτά τα μηχανήματα προορίζονται για computer rooms.

----------


## MAuVE

Θα γίνουν κάποιες διακοπές για να δοκιμάσω να βάλω τον keyman σε δική του πόρτα

Ο Βασίλης και ο Δημήτρης ν' αλλάξουν προσωρινά, μέχρις ότου τους χωρίσω και αυτούς, τα εξής

gateway 10.2.8.158
mask 255.255.255.224

----------


## MAuVE

Χώρισα Billgout και Koem

Βασίλη, έχεις pm με τις νέες ΙΡ

Δημήτρη, παραμένεις ώς έχεις μέχρι να σε πάω στην τελική σου θέση

----------


## papashark

**** MODERATOR NOTICE :*

Ύστερα από τόσους και τόσους μήνες σταθερής, απροβλημάτιστης λειτουργείας, το "δοκιμή awmn-280" στο thread των δοκιμών, ήταν σχήμα οξίμωρο, παρότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου είναι λάτρης των δοκιμών και των πειραματισμών, είναι φανατικός οπαδός του "κεραία σε Link που δουλεύει σωστά, δεν αγγίζεται !"  ::  

Έτσι αλλάχτηκε το όνομα του thread και μετακινήθει στους "Ενεργοί Αχ & Βχ κόμβοι"

----------


## MAuVE

Προς τον/τους διαχειριστές του κόμβου ΤΟΡ.

Αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο interface, θα μπορούσε να πέσει επάνω στο MAuVE-ATIA του οποίου η μέση κίνηση πλέον έχει κατέβει στα 6-10 Bytes/sec.

Η σκόπευση είναι η ίδια και οπτική επαφή υπάρχει.

Το λινκ αυτό θα αποφόρτιζε το spirosco-MAuVE που τον περισσότερο χρόνο δουλεύει στα όρια της χωρητικότητάς του.

----------


## aangelis

Εαν καταργηθεί το link με τον ΑΤΙΑ.. ο ίδιος και οι clients του (όπως είμαι και εγώ) τι θα γίνουν;

----------


## MAuVE

> Εαν καταργηθεί το link με τον ΑΤΙΑ.. ο ίδιος και οι clients του (όπως είμαι και εγώ) τι θα γίνουν;


Δεν έγραψα να καταργηθεί. Να "πέσει" έγραψα.

Αυτό σημαίνει συγκατοίκηση (και οι δύο ταυτόχρονα).

Δεν το βρίσκεις λίγο σπάταλο να παραχωρείται αποκλειστική χρήση σ' ένα λινκ που δεν αξιοποιεί ούτε το 1% της χωρητικότητάς του ;

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> Εαν καταργηθεί το link με τον ΑΤΙΑ.. ο ίδιος και οι clients του (όπως είμαι και εγώ) τι θα γίνουν;
> 
> 
> Δεν έγραψα να καταργηθεί. Να "πέσει" έγραψα.
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει συγκατοίκηση (και οι δύο ταυτόχρονα).
> 
> Δεν το βρίσκεις λίγο σπάταλο να παραχωρείται αποκλειστική χρήση σ' ένα λινκ που δεν αξιοποιεί ούτε το 1% της χωρητικότητάς του ;


Για την κοινή χρήση του interface δεν μου πέφτει λόγος.

Για το traffic της γραμμής μπορώ να πω ότι είναι χαμηλό γιατί υπάρχει ένα θέμα με την επικοινωνία των clients με το AP του ΑΤΙΑ.

----------


## Ifaistos

Έχω μιλήσει με τον ΑΤΙΑ πριν από τις γιορτές και σύντομα θα υπάρξουν αλλαγές στον κόμβο του μια και πρόκειται να συνδεθεί και με το Ifaistos-3 στην Νεάπολη (μάλλον το Ifaistos-3 θα συνδεθεί στον ΑΤΙΑ).
Το πιθανότερο ο κόμβος ifaistos-3 να έχει 2 ή 3 if μια και υπάρχει πολύ καλή θέα προς Αμφιάλη,Κερατσίνι και επιπλέον στην γύρω περιοχή δεν υπάρχουν άλλα AP (όπως έδειξε και ενα πρόσφατο scan).
Οπότε καλό θα ήταν το link να παραμείνει μια και θα επανεργοποιηθεί η διαδρομή.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Υπενθυμίζω πως υπάρχει και ένα σενάριο να γίνει λινκ ATIA με Νέα Σμύρνη, εφόσον αυτό κριθεί αναγκαίο. Ο εξοπλισμός συγκεντρώνεται. Πρόκειται για τον μελλοντικό κόμβο nocturnus 3019.

----------


## MAuVE

> Οπότε καλό θα ήταν το link να παραμείνει μια και θα επανεργοποιηθεί η διαδρομή.


Μπα σε καλό σας, κόλλημα που έχετε φάει.

Δεν είπα να καταργηθεί. Να πέσει και δεύτερο if είπα, μιάς και αυτό υπολειτουργεί (και θα υπολειτουργεί όπως όλοι οι κόμβοι που δεν έχουν κάποιον από κάτω να τους φροντίζει) ότι και να κάνετε.

Στο ifaistos-3 θα υπάρχει άνθρωπος από κάτω, ή παρατημένο θα είναι και αυτό ;

Αν υπάρχει άνθρωπος εκεί και οπτική επαφή μ' εμένα, να το γυρίσω προς τα εκεί και δίνεις εσύ στην συνέχεια στον ΑΤΙΑ.

----------


## robotech_

Hi again!MAuVe είχα ένα πρόβλημα με τη Nodedb αλλλα το έλυσα!

Αν δεν βαριέσαι κάποια στιγμή κάνε ένα plot με εμας να μου δώσεις μια γνώμη αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε δώ με κεραία! Εχω πάρα πολύ καλή θέα προς εσένα!

#4101. Thank you!

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν δεν βαριέσαι κάποια στιγμή κάνε ένα plot με εμας να μου δώσεις μια γνώμη αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε δώ με κεραία! Εχω πάρα πολύ καλή θέα προς εσένα!


Από την πλευρά μου υπάρχουν δύο ψηλοί ευκάλυπτοι πάνω στο λόφο Φινοπούλου. 
Εσύ πρέπει οριακά να ευρίσκεσαι στις παρυφές του νότιου (όπως κοιτάς εσύ, αυτού που βλέπεις δεξιά).

Σε περιόδους βροχής τα δέντρα παρουσιάζουν μεγάλη απόσβεση στο σήμα.

Βγάλε μία φωτογραφία απο την μεριά σου με κέντρο τους ευκαλύπτους για να σου πω με περισσότερη σιγουριά. (φουλ ζουμ)

Λογικά, αν κάνεις scan πρέπει να πιάσεις το ΑΡ ή το bb link με koem (οριζόντια πόλωση)

Ενα λινκ που ψάχνω είναι με την νέα θέση του oNikosEimai.

Απο την πλευρά μου υπάρχει μία πολύ βολική τρύπα. 
Και όταν λέμε τρύπα εννοούμε ότι η κεραία πρέπει να πάει ΣΤΟ σημείο που περνάει μέσα από την τρύπα.
Οταν γίνει καλά ο Νίκος θα πάω και από την πλευρά του να δω την κατάσταση που επικρατεί.

----------


## robotech_

To laptop μου βλέπει αμέσως το link με koem!Απ ότι βλέπω τωρα που γύρισα από ταράτσα ο λόφος πρέπει κυριολεκτικά να μας χωρίζει!
Μόλις μου δώσει κάποιος φίλος ψηφιακή φωτογραφική θα τραβήξω μία και θα ανεβάσω!

Δεν καίγομαι ιδιαίτερα για σένα άλλωστε αφού ψήνεται και ΑΡ του ok_computer και τώρα όλοι οι κυψελιώτες κοιταμε τι θα γίνει εκεί!

Απλά ανέβηκα ταράτσα για να ξέρω τι παίζει απο δίκτυα!Δεν θέλω να πάρω και τζάμπα τον εξοπλισμό!Αν και με κεραία θα δω περισσότερα πράγματα!

Αντε μην μου τη δώσει και στήσω κανα ΑΡ και δεν έχω και το απαραίτητο money!!!!!  ::   ::  

Θα τα πουμε ThanxXxXxXx  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Από αυτή τη δίοδο θα βγεί, αν βγεί, bb link με τη νέα θέση του ONikosEimai

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Από αυτή τη δίοδο θα βγεί, αν βγεί, bb link με τη νέα θέση του ONikosEimai


Έχω την ελπίδα πως αυτές οι 2 πολυκατοικίες στην φώτο, είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με αυτές που βλέπω εγώ τον Λυκαβητό από την καινούργια μου θέση :: 

Μόνο που με το σπασμένο πόδι δεν θα είμαι σε θέση να κάνω κάτι  ::   ::  

Ελπίζω να μπορέσω γρήγορα να αναρώσω και να μπορώ να σκαρφαλώσω  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχω την ελπίδα πως αυτές οι 2 πολυκατοικίες στην φώτο, 
> Μόνο που με το σπασμένο πόδι δεν θα είμαι σε θέση να κάνω κάτι


Αυτές είναι το έχω (καρα)τσεκάρει.

Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι το υψόμετρο της θέσης σου.

Αν βλέπεις τους 2-3 τελευταίους ορόφους αυτών των πολυκατοικιών, κάτι θα γίνει.

Οσο για την αναμονή, μη βιάζεσαι, δεν φεύγω.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Έχω λίγα νεώτερα για την νέα μου τοποθεσία με φωτογραφίες τις οποίες θα βρείτε εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=138455#138455

----------


## MAuVE

Καλά τα βλέπω προς τα εδώ.

Γιατί τσιγκουνεύτικες το ζουμ ;

Πότε κάνουμε δοκιμή ;

----------


## sbolis

> Πότε κάνουμε δοκιμή ;


Παρασκευή πρωί πώς σας ακούγεται; (Ψήνω το γνωστό και σεσημασμένο
πλέον Αμπελόκηποι group για συνδρομή)

----------


## MAuVE

> Παρασκευή πρωί πώς σας ακούγεται; (Ψήνω το γνωστό και σεσημασμένο
> πλέον Αμπελόκηποι group για συνδρομή)


Θα προτιμούσα Σάββατο ή Κυριακή.

Μπορείτε να βάλετε ένα access point από τη πλευρά του Νίκου για να μπορέσω να διατρέξω όλο το μήκος της ταράτσας μου ωστε να εντοπίσω το καλύτερο σημείο;

----------


## ONikosEimai

Έχω μόνο ψηφιακό zoom στην φωτογραφική και σκέφτηκα ας κάνει όσο zoom θέλει ο καθένας, θα ανεβάσω και την ίδια φωτογραφία σε πλήρη ανάλυση μήπως είναι καλύτερα.....

Τώρα για το πότε να γίνει η συνάντηση, αν μπορεί και ο sbolis Σάββατο ή Κυριακή πρωί, καλύτερα γιατί έχω να πάω σε δουλειές (ΙΚΑ, Νοσοκομείο).

AP δεν έχω κανένα "καβάτζα" να το στήναμε μόνιμα και να κάνανε scan οι ενδιαφερόμενοι... Ρέυμα θα πρέπει να τραβηχθεί από την ταράτσα στην πολυκατοικία, δηλαδή τρύπες, δηλαδή χρόνος....

----------


## MAuVE

Τι' χες Γιάννη, τι' χα πάντα.

Κακοκαιρία και το λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ εκτός.

Τι γίνεται μ' εκείνη τη θέση στα Μανιάτικα Γιάννη ;

koem επίσης εκτός.

Να δείτε κίνηση το λινκ με billgout. Πραγματικό sold-out.

Είδατε τι κάνει η πτώση του λινκ spirosco-alexandros

Βασίλη, ο αγώνας τώρα δικαιώνεται. 19 routes παίρνω από εσένα.

----------


## MAuVE

Ποιός μαρτυριάρης ειδοποίησε, σε χρόνο μηδέν, τον Μιχάλη και σήκωσε το λινκ.

----------


## jstiva

> Τι γίνεται μ' εκείνη τη θέση στα Μανιάτικα Γιάννη ;


Pavlidis knows...  ::  Θα πάμε να δούμε....και βλέπουμε!
Κάτσε να του ρίξω κανένα ΡΜ...  ::  
ΒΤW Κάνε μια δοκιμή και στο http://www.jstiva.awmn & ftp.jstiva.awmn και πες μου αν αντιμετώπισες προβλήματα.

----------


## MAuVE

> ΒΤW Κάνε μια δοκιμή και στο http://www.jstiva.awmn & ftp.jstiva.awmn και πες μου αν αντιμετώπισες προβλήματα.


Το DNS δεν τα βρίσκει. 
Πες μου αν έχουν περαστεί, για ν' αρχίσω ξανά να ψάχνω.

Είχα το DNS του spirosco, εύρισκε μόνο κάποια λίγα.
Εβαλα το DNS του John70 τα εύρισκε όλα, εκτός από το MRTG μου που είναι στον server του spirosco.
Εμαθα την ΙΡ του απ' έξω και ησύχασα.

Γενικώς με DNS ονομάτων του awmn έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## ok_computer

Νικο σε πιανω παρα πολυ αδυναμα ...
Μαλλον φταιει οτι εχει μπει ενας γερανος αναμεσα μας...
Μηπως ομως εχεις μετακινησει τις κεραιες;;
Αν υπαρχει ακομα ενδιαφερον (ελπιζω!) γυρνα κατι προς τα εδω ωστε να δω τι μπορει να γινει με αυτο το λινκ...

----------


## MAuVE

Έλαβα pm από τον tlogic που με ειδοποιούσε για πρόβλημα στο routing.

Πράγματι το ήλεγξα και για να πάω στο spirosco (διπλανος κόμβος) κάνω τον γύρο της Αθήνας.

Το λινκ είναι ενεργό, αλλά ο router μου δεν λαμβάνει κανένα route από spirosco. 

Kίνηση όμως περνάει σύμφωνα με το MRTG.

Μπορεί να του στέλνω εγώ routes και έτσι να δημιουργείται κίνηση είσερχόμενη σ' εμένα ; 
Στέκει αυτός ο συλλογισμός ;

Νομίζετε ότι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι από εδώ, ή πρέπει να περιμένουμε τον Σπύρο ;

cisco vs slackwork = ?

----------


## koem

[αλεπουδάκια 101 χρονών mode on]
Πες του Σπύρου να κάνει ένα restart τη Quagga του
[αλεπουδάκια 101 χρονών mode off]

αφού πας εσύ γύρω-γύρω, φαντάσου εγώ:

traceroute to 10.17.119.141 (10.17.119.141), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-koem.manolis.awmn (10.42.43.90) 2.268 ms 3.963 ms 12.534 ms
2 gw-manolis.jacobs.awmn (10.23.25.227) 4.399 ms 8.836 ms 5.502 ms
3 gw-jacobs.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.81) 14.099 ms 21.787 ms 29.543 ms
4 gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.57) 11.705 ms 26.349 ms 36.477 ms
5 ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250) 46.273 ms 22.424 ms 22.401 ms
6 gw-phillip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203) 24.168 ms 12.866 ms 12.624 ms
7 gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65) 7.020 ms 7.640 ms 17.266 ms
8 ns1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.141) 19.959 ms 41.882 ms 45.779 ms
[email protected]:~#

----------


## MAuVE

> [αλεπουδάκια 101 χρονών mode on]
> Πες του Σπύρου να κάνει ένα restart τη Quagga του
> [αλεπουδάκια 101 χρονών mode off]


Πριν ποστάρω τον πήρα στο voip, αλλά δεν είναι εκεί.

Στο ΑΡ του πάω με την μία.

_C:\>tracert 10.17.119.206

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn [10.17.119.206]
με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30:

1 10 ms <10 ms <10 ms gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn [10.17.119.206]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε._ 

Για να πάω όμως στον server του περνάω από εσένα Δημήτρη.
Μήπως έκανες καμία ματσαραγκιά για να αυξηθεί η κίνησή μας ;

_C:\>tracert 10.17.119.159

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.17.119.159 με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30


1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.202
2 20 ms 10 ms <10 ms gw-mauve.koem.awmn [10.2.8.141]
3 130 ms 40 ms 31 ms gw-koem.manolis.awmn [10.42.43.90]
4 70 ms 231 ms 90 ms gw-manolis.jacobs.awmn [10.23.25.227]
5 190 ms 160 ms 120 ms gw-jacobs.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.81]
6 10 ms 20 ms 40 ms gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
7 100 ms 530 ms 281 ms ns2.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.250]
8 271 ms 110 ms 90 ms gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
9 330 ms 30 ms 21 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
10 160 ms 201 ms 60 ms mrtg.mauve.awmn [10.17.119.159]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε._

ΜΠΑ, ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ Β52 ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## nantito

Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία! Τι είναι αυτό;!

MAuVE μόλις ανακαλύψαμε πως το λινκ σου με τον spirosco χρειάζεται και άλλη εναλλακτική...

----------


## koem

Τίποτα δεν έκανα... Γιατί, κερδίζω τίποτα από το ... peering agreement αν αυξηθεί η κίνηση στο interface μας;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία! Τι είναι αυτό;!
> 
> MAuVE μόλις ανακαλύψαμε πως το λινκ σου με τον spirosco χρειάζεται και άλλη εναλλακτική...


Θα έλεγα ότι χρειάζεται ένα ciscορουτεράκι από την απέναντι πλευρά, αλλά θα αρχίσει ο ngia τις υπολίσεις.

Αχ βρε Σωτήρη τι τραβάμε, να μήν έχουμε και εμείς την ευχαρίστηση ενός reset από καιρού εις καιρόν.

----------


## MAuVE

> Τίποτα δεν έκανα... Γιατί, κερδίζω τίποτα από το ... peering agreement αν αυξηθεί η κίνηση στο interface μας; :)


Ανεβαίνει το image status του κόμβου σου.

----------


## koem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koem
> 
> Τίποτα δεν έκανα... Γιατί, κερδίζω τίποτα από το ... peering agreement αν αυξηθεί η κίνηση στο interface μας; 
> 
> 
> Ανεβαίνει το image status του κόμβου σου.


Στην τελετή των Όσκαρ, ξέθαψε το tuxedo, γιατί θα πάμε αγκαζέ... 

Αν ήθελα να είχε αυξημένο status ο κόμβος μου, δεν θα έφερναν γυροβολιά τα πιάτα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι και ούτε οι πελάτες του AP μου θα κάνανε περίπολο με κουμπούρια έξω από το σπίτι (να γιατί δεν έρχομαι συχνά Αθήνα)...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Μην ξεχνάς ότι είσαι γιατρός.

Για γιατρός λοιπόν, καλός είσαι.

Εχω γνωρίσει κάποιους γιατρούς..... άσε μην αρχίσω το θάψιμο τώρα.

Δεν μου λέτε, μιαν εποχή στα μαθήματα των εισαγωγικών για τις ιατρικές σχολές περιλαμβανόνταν και τα μαθηματικά.

Ξεσηκώθηκαν τότε οι υποψήφιοι της ιατρικής:

- Τι μας χρειάζονται τα μαθηματικά ; ρωτούσαν
- Για να υπολογίζετε τα "φακελάκια", τους απαντούσαν

Τελικά τα αφήρεσαν τα μαθηματικά από τις εισαγωγικές για να μην παίρνουν φακελάκια.

Τώρα τι ισχύει (δίνουν μαθηματικά ή όχι, φακελάκια πάντος παίρνουν)

----------


## sotiris

> Αχ βρε Σωτήρη τι τραβάμε, να μήν έχουμε και εμείς την ευχαρίστηση ενός reset από καιρού εις καιρόν.


Αστα αυτά Νίκο, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να περιμένουμε 2-3 Min μέχρι να γίνουν όλα όπως πρώτα μετά από ένα full reset του router.

Αν και για να πω την μαύρη αλήθεια, αμάρτησα, έκανα πριν κανά μήνα ένα shutdown στον κόμβο, αφενός για να δοκιμάσω ότι πραγματικά με το γύρισμα του διακόπτη σε on, όλα θα λειτουργούν όπως και πριν και αφετέρου δεν έπερνα route από 2ΒΒ και νόμιζα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν σε μένα, δεν έβρισκα και τους απέναντι και είπα να το κάνω ένα off-on....τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν από το άλλο άκρο.

----------


## koem

Τώρα για να γίνεις γιατρός διαβάζεις και μαθηματικά.

Μάλιστα με δική μου παρέμβαση τα μαθαίνουν όλα με βάση το 2, ώστε να υπολογίζουν πιο γρήγορα τα subnets, τις broadcast διευθύνσεις και τις subnet masks.

----------


## MAuVE

Εκλεισα το ΑΡ για να κάνω ένα καλό σκαν πρός τον ONikosEimai και όταν το ξανα-άνοιξα να μη θέλει να bootάρει με το τίποτα.

Οχι ngia δεν είναι cisco. Orinoco 2000 είναι.

Τώρα σετάρω ένα Lancom να βάλω.

Σε λίγο θα είμαι up and running

----------


## paravoid

> Εκλεισα το ΑΡ για να κάνω ένα καλό σκαν πρός τον ONikosEimai και όταν το ξανα-άνοιξα να μη θέλει να bootάρει με το τίποτα.
> 
> Οχι ngia δεν είναι cisco. Orinoco 2000 είναι.
> 
> Τώρα σετάρω ένα Lancom να βάλω.
> 
> Σε λίγο θα είμαι up and running


Δεν ξέρω αν έφτασες στο στάδιο που είσαι up and running ή δεν πρόλαβες, πάντως εγώ αν και συνδέομαι δεν το pingάρω με τίποτα (υποθέτω πως έχει πάλι την .1 - αν και ούτε την .62 pingάρω).

Edit: άκυρο τώρα δουλεύει. Έκανε κανένα 5λεπτο να πάρει μπρος... Ίσως φταίω και εγώ, ας μην κατηγορήσω βιαστικά το Lancom  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Ξαναέβαλα το Orinoco αφού του άλλαξα κάρτα και με την ευκαιρία του έκανα και ένα image upgrade.

Αλλά πάλι Φαίδωνα δεν συνδέθηκες αυτόματα.

Πέταξέ το το D-Link, το ρημάδι.

----------


## paravoid

> Ξαναέβαλα το Orinoco αφού του άλλαξα κάρτα και με την ευκαιρία του έκανα και ένα image upgrade.
> 
> Αλλά πάλι Φαίδωνα δεν συνδέθηκες αυτόματα.
> 
> Πέταξέ το το D-Link, το ρημάδι.


Πολύ θέλω.
Αλλά και τι να βάλω; Cisco θα πεις, αλλά τι, workgroup bridge;

----------


## sotiris

> Αλλά και τι να βάλω; Cisco θα πεις, αλλά τι, workgroup bridge;


πολυ καλό,σχετικά φτηνό, πολύ αξιόπιστο,ατελειωτο uptime σε σημείο βαρεμάρας, σκυλί πραγματικό εδώ και ένα χρόνο λειτουργίας σαν 340 και μισό χρόνο σαν 350 (σαν ΒΒ αρχικά με digi και μετά με eaggelidis).

----------


## MAuVE

Πελάτης του ΑΤΙΑ μου έστειλε pm παραπονούμενος για την κακή ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής του.

Του απαντώ από εδώ για καλύτερη ενημέρωση και των υπολοίπων : 

Πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με κακή λήψη στη θέση ΑΤΙΑ.

Οταν περνάει το ping των 1450, περνάει σφαίρα (χρόνοι της τάξης των 10-16 ms). 
Αλλά περνάει ένα στα 4.

Αν ήταν η περίπτωση παρεμβολών, κακού λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο κλπ, θα βλέπαμε μεγάλους χρόνους ping πριν σπάσει το ping.

Αυτή η ON-OFF κατάσταση, ή σε multipath ωφείλεται ή σε πρόβλημα συσκευής (hardware/software).

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχαμε στην αρχή με τον keyman.

Αλλαξα εγώ θέση της κεραίας, γιατί από την άλλη δεν άλλαζαν, έκαναν και μία καλύτερη σκόπευση από την άλλη πλευρά και βελτιώθηκε κατά πολύ.

Με τον Μιχάλη δεν μπορεί να γίνει το ίδιο.
Από την δική μου πλευρά η κεραία βρίσκεται στην καλύτερη δυνατή θέση. Από την πλευρά του Μιχάλη απ' ότι γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχουν δυνατότητες γι' αλλαγές.

Βολευθήτε μ' αυτό μέχρις ότου προκύψει κάτι καλύτερο.

Αλλωστε, αν στηθεί γέφυρα στα Μανιάτικα με καλά αποτελέσματα, θα το επαναπροσδιορίσω το λινκ, γιατί ο Πειραιάς έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Winner

Για πόσα km μιλάμε για να υπάρχει multipath;

----------


## MAuVE

> Για πόσα km μιλάμε για να υπάρχει multipath;


7-8, αλλά το multipath δεν πάει με τα χιλιόμετρα. 
Μια ανακλαστική επιφάνεια να έχεις στα δύο μέτρα και να ψιλοκουνιέται η κεραία με τον αέρα, μπορεί να σε τρελάνει.

----------


## aangelis

> Πελάτης του ΑΤΙΑ μου έστειλε pm παραπονούμενος για την κακή ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής του.
> 
> Του απαντώ από εδώ για καλύτερη ενημέρωση και των υπολοίπων : 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με κακή λήψη στη θέση ΑΤΙΑ.
> 
> Οταν περνάει το ping των 1450, περνάει σφαίρα (χρόνοι της τάξης των 10-16 ms). 
> Αλλά περνάει ένα στα 4.
> 
> ...


@Mauve 
Δεν παραπονέθηκα για την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής μου.
Οπου θέλω εγγυημένη ταχύτητα αγοράζω εμπορική υπηρεσία.

Σχολίασα αρνητικά την ποιότητα του δικού σου link.
Και όχι γιατί είμαι κακός αλλά γιατί είναι η πραγματικότητα.
Σε προηγούμενα post εσύ ο ίδιος παραπονέθηκες ότι δεν
υπάρχει έντονη χρήση του bb link με τον Μιχάλη..
και μάλλον δεν μπήκες στον κόπο να τσεκάρεις ποτε
την ταχύτητα αυτού του link.

Για το multipath που λες.. σίγουρα ξέρεις ότι επιρρεάζεται άμεσα
από την ισχύ εκπομπής. Εχεις κάνεις δοκιμές με το txpower αφού
δεν είναι δυνατή η μετακίνηση των θέσεων των κεραιών..

Με τι να βολευτούμαι; Τι είμαστε κακομοίριδες; Εσύ 'βολεύεσαι' με ένα
link που δεν λειτουργεί σωστά;

Το σχόλιο δεν είναι κακεντρεχές.. είναι πάντα για το καλο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Σχολίασα αρνητικά την ποιότητα του δικού σου link.


Εχω 6 interfaces δικά μου, αλλά κανένα δικό *μου* λινκ.

It takes two to tango.

Από τη στιγμή που η απένατι πλευρά δεν μπορεί να το βελτιστοποιήσει, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.

Και μόνο το ότι απευθύνεσαι εσύ σ' εμένα και όχι στον κόμβο σου (διάβαζε Μιχάλη), δείχνει που πάσχει το λινκ.

Δεν μπορώ να φαντασθώ τον paravoid να στέλνει pm στον spirosco σχετικά με το spirosco-MAuVE.

Ελπίζω οι Πειραιώτες να κάνουν ένα γιουρούσι όπως έκαναν οι Αμπελοκηπιώτες στον keyman και έτσι ν' αξιοποιηθεί αυτό το interface.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
>  Σχολίασα αρνητικά την ποιότητα του δικού σου link.
> 
> 
> Εχω 6 interfaces δικά μου, αλλά κανένα δικό *μου* λινκ.
> 
> It takes two to tango.
> 
> ...


Σε ρώτησα στο pm τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει (και απο τις δύο πλευρές)
και εαν μου απαντούσες κάτι θα έβρισκα τρόπο να βοηθήσω το Μιχάλη να γίνει.

Αλλά δεν απάντησες... 

Εσύ είσαι σε AP mode. Μπορεί να παίξεις με την συχνότητα πχ.. 
O Μιχάλης τι να κάνει; Δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει εύκολα την θέση της κεραίας.. 

Είναι περίεργο πάντος για αυτό το σχολιάζω πάλι που υπήρξε post με δικό σου παράπονο ότι δεν υπάρχει χρήση του bandwidth του link και δεν είχες τσεκάρει οτι το link δεν δουλεύει με ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από 2000bytes/sec!!!!!!!!!!!!

Προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω. Εαν σε πειράζει που σχολιάζει την ποιότητα του link ενας client και όχι o κομβιούχος αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Εαν ο paravoid μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει να βελτιώσεις το link spirosco-MAuVE τότε τι θα προτιμούσες.. να σε βοηθήσει ή να παραμείνει στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας;

----------


## MAuVE

Οπως βλέπεις το λινκ δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι.

Βρέχει, φυσάει, τo ταρατσοπισί κολλάει, έρχεται ένας "καλός" δίπλα σου και ανοίγει ένα g ...

Αν δεν υπάρχει κομβούχος από κάτω που να ενδιαφέρεται σε συνεχή βάση, το λινκ καθίσταται προβληματικό.

Από τους πρώτους που διαχειρίστηκαν ανεπιτήρητο κόμβο, το έμαθα το μάθημα.

Το λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ παραμένει όσο καιρό δεν βρίσκεται καλύτερη χρήση για το interface.

_Παρά ολότελα, καλή και η Παναγιώταινα._

Εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο ένα bb με Κυψέλη, παρά ένας "ορφανός" πελάτης στη Νίκαια.

Το ξέρω δεν σ' αρέσει, αλλά έτσι είναι.

Κοιτάχτε να οργανωθείτε στην περιοχή σας.

----------


## aangelis

"What we've got here is failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach, so you get what we had here last week which is the way he wants it. Well, he gets it. And I don't like it any more than you men.", "Captain, Road Prison 36,", Cool Hand Luke

----------


## ATIA

Α! ρε παίδες γι’ αυτό δεν γράφω στο forum τόσο καιρό, αλλά να σας πω κάτι, δεν θα τσακωθώ με κανέναν.
Λοιπόν, είμαστε τρία άτομα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, οκ? Mauve, atia, Aangelis ένα hope ο ένας με τον άλλο και δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε? Και πρέπει να μαθαίνουν όλοι το τι κάνουμε εμείς? Ε θείο Νίκο? Δεν έχουμε πει να τηλεφωνιόμαστε για το οτιδήποτε και για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα και να μην κάνουμε ότι γίνεται συνέχεια εδώ μέσα? Από ότι κατάλαβα, ο Αποστόλης, χωρίς να έχω μιλήσει μαζί του, σου έστειλε pm για το τι μπορεί να φταίει και αν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, και εσύ τον αποπήρες, υπ όψιν ο Αποστόλης έχει αναλάβει το Administration του κόμβου όταν εγώ έχω δουλειά ή όταν λείπω στο εξωτερικό. 1_ το ότι εγώ έχω link με τον Mauve δεν σημαίνει ότι του χρωστάω χάρη αλλά ούτε μου χρωστάει και αυτός, έτσι δεν είναι? 2_ Δεν νομίζω θείο Νίκο να μου έχεις πει πότε ότι θα σταματήσεις το link για να φτιάξεις κάποιο άλλο και να έχω έρθει από κάτω από το σπίτι σου και να έχω κάνει διαμαρτυρία. 3_ Κοιτάω πρώτα τη δουλειά μου, την οικογένειά μου και μετά την ταράτσα μου (που και αυτή δεν είναι δικιά μου και εσύ το ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους) 4_ Θέμα multipath δεν είναι γιατί όταν κάποια μέρα πριν από κανένα μήνα κάναμε test με τον Mauve, το link έδειχνε να δουλεύει πολύ καλά, με συνεχόμενα ping 2ms 5_ Δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ όταν πριν το link με mew σταματήσει λόγο νεόχτιστων χτιρίων από μεριάς μου και ενώ το link Μauve – atia πήγαινε πολύ καλά, εσύ Νίκο αποφάσισες να αλλάξουμε πολικότητα και κανάλι για να φτιάξεις κάποιο άλλο link και όταν μετά σου είπα να ξαναφτιάξουμε το link και τελικά γυρίσαμε ξανά σε οριζόντια χωρίς όμως το κανάλι να είναι και πάλι το 13 γιατί πιάστηκε από άλλον, εσύ μου το έχεις πει if it works, don’t fu.. with it. 
Anyway το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό, το θέμα είναι να κάνουμε το καλαμπούρι μας και να μαθαίνουμε κάποια πράγματα εδώ μέσα αν θέλουμε και μέχρι εκεί. Ένα χρόνο ακριβώς Νίκο που έχουμε link μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε πει μία κακιά λέξη μεταξύ μας και από πλευράς μου δεν πρόκειται να ακούσεις. Αν ελευθερώσεις κανένα κανάλι από τα 6 που θα μπορούμε να βολευτούμε και εσείς και εμείς το ξαναβλέπουμε. 
Λοιπόν φιλιά πολλά.
 ::

----------


## MAuVE

Φιλιά και από μένα Μιχάλη,

Μου είπαν ότι το ΣΚ θα βγεί λινκ από Ν. Σμύρνη προς εσένα.

Περιμένω επίσης να δω τι θα γίνει με τη γέφυρα στα Μανιάτικα.

Το λινκ από την μεριά μου τελικά θα καταλήξει εκεί που προσφέρει περισσότερα στο δίκτυο.

Το 'χω αυτό το κουσούρι. Πιστεύω ότι το δίκτυο έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από το σύνολο της αξίας των λινκ του.

Στις αποτιμήσεις των εταιρειών κάτι τέτοιο υπολογίζεται στις αύλες υπεραξίες όπως πχ η φήμη και πελατεία.

Θα διαβάσουν τώρα μερικοί, περί αποτιμήσεως εταιρειών, δεν θα καταλάβουν γρί όπως κάποιος πρίν 1-2 χρόνια που είχε γράψει :

_Τώρα καταλάβαμε MAuVE που θέλεις να το πας. 
Θέλεις να μας κάνεις Intracom....._ 

Μποιοιονγκ. Εχουμε και τα ευτράπελά μας, τι να κάνουμε.

Οπως αυτούς τους φωστήρες του άλλαι ποτέ :

_ όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε_ 

που τώρα το γυρίσανε στο :

_όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε μεν, αλλά ορισμένοι καλοί για να χωράνε καλύτερα παρατήσανε τους υποβαθμισμένους πλέον χαμηλούς ορόφους και την κάνανε μ' ελαφρά πηδηματάκια για τα ρετιρέ._

Ο θείος Νίκος, γνωστός και σαν Κασσάνδρα

----------


## ATIA

::   ::   ::   ::  
Εντάξει, οκ το ξέρεις οτι σε πάω.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Φιλιά και από μένα Μιχάλη,
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι το ΣΚ θα βγεί λινκ από Ν. Σμύρνη προς εσένα.


Ο τελευταίος εξοπλισμός παραλαμβάνεται αύριο Δευτέρα. Λογικά μέχρι την Τρίτη θα είμαστε οκ.
Τότε θα έχω κερδίσει ένα ακόμα στοίχημα ότι όσοι έρθουν clients σε μένα θα γίνονται κόμβοι!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Φιλιά και από μένα Μιχάλη,
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι το ΣΚ θα βγεί λινκ από Ν. Σμύρνη προς εσένα.
> 
> 
> Ο τελευταίος εξοπλισμός παραλαμβάνεται αύριο Δευτέρα. Λογικά μέχρι την Τρίτη θα είμαστε οκ.
> Τότε θα έχω κερδίσει ένα ακόμα στοίχημα ότι όσοι έρθουν clients σε μένα θα γίνονται κόμβοι!!


Xmm Ο Nantito σε βλέπει ??  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Γιά να έχετε όμως και ταχύτητα ευπρεπή, θα πρέπει ο Μιχάλης να ξαναδεί τη στόχευση του πιάτου του προς τα εδώ.

Στις δοκιμές που έκανα, ή μεγίστη ταχύτητα ήταν 75kB/s. 

Προηγούμενη εμπειρία δείχνει ότι μπορεί και περισσότερο.

----------


## tlogic

Νίκο τις τελευταίες δύο ώρες περίπου ο koem δεν παίρνει καθόλου
routes από εσένα κοίταξα το link και απότι φαίνεται έχει καλό σήμα
αλλά παρολαυτά δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping ούτε το AP σου.
Καλού κακού έκανα ένα restart την quagga αλλά τίποτα.
Αν σου είναι εύκολο ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως κόλησε το AP.

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι associated.
Δες στη συνέχεια τις τελευταίες εγγραφές στα logs.
Αυτό τα πολλαπλά Reassociated δεν μου πολυαρέσoυν.





> 4 days, 13:35:12	Info	Station 004096440e56 Reassociated
> 4 days, 13:29:35	Info	Station 004096440e56 Reassociated
> 4 days, 13:29:35	Info	Station 004096440e56 Authenticated
> 4 days, 13:29:12	Info	Station 004096440e56 Reassociated
> 4 days, 13:28:57	Info	Station 004096440e56 Reassociated
> 4 days, 13:28:53	Info	Station 004096440e56 Reassociated
> 4 days, 13:28:53	Info	Station 004096440e56 Authenticated
> 4 days, 13:28:08	Info	Deauthenticating 004096440e56, reason "Inactivity"
> 4 days, 13:27:35	Info	Station 004096440e56 Reassociated
> ...



Η σωστή διαδοχή είναι η παρακάτω :
1) Deauthenticating reason "Inactivity"
2) Authenticated
3) Associated




> 4 days, 01:39:54	Info	Station [atia]000dbda4ddcc Associated
> 4 days, 01:39:54	Info	Station [atia]000dbda4ddcc Authenticated
> 4 days, 01:38:06	Info	Deauthenticating [atia]000dbda4ddcc, reason "Inactivity"


Για να το ψάξουμε λίγο, πριν αρχίσει ο Νικήτας τις υποκλίσεις.

----------


## MAuVE

Τσεκάρισα τις ρυθμίσεις μια-μια με τ' άλλα Αρ που δεν παρουσιάζουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Ουδέν.

Εκανα restart το ΑΡ πράγμα που σε προηγούμενη φορά είχε κάνει την σύνδεση να λειτουργήσει. Επίσης ουδέν.

Το μόνο που έχω να παρατηρήσω είναι ότι το ΑΡ τρέχει το τελευταίο image 12.05.

Εχετε και από την πλευρά του koem το τελευταίο firmware στην PCI ?

----------


## tlogic

> Το μόνο που έχω να παρατηρήσω είναι ότι το ΑΡ τρέχει το τελευταίο image 12.05.
> 
> Εχετε και από την πλευρά του koem το τελευταίο firmware στην PCI ?


Ετρεξα το acu και πάτησα Commands -> Status και εκεί λέει:
Firmware Version 5.20.17

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό γιατί δεν έχω cisco.

----------


## sotiris

αυτο το προβλημα (me τα πολλαπλά Reassociated) με ενδιαφερει και μενα....συμβαινει ακριβως το ιδιο στο ΑΡ μου (misco) και σε ενα πελατη (morgas) με cisco pci...

----------


## Billgout

Το τελευταίο firmware είναι το 5.40 κάτι...... αν παίζει σε linux να δοκιμάσετε πρώτα το 5.30...

Βασίλης

----------


## MAuVE

Φωτό για τον argi

----------


## argi

Όπως ακριβώς το περίμενα... Είμαι στην κάτω δεξιά γωνιά (τεταρτημόριο) του σημαδιού σου... και δεν νομίζω να έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα (αν και θα βοηθουσε ένα μικρό McCullock γιά ένα κλαδεματάκι...)

Αν έχεις καποια με περισσοτερα προς τα δεξιά θα βοηθούσε... Πάντως το stubler ήταν σαφές...

*edit:*
μετα απο προσεκτικότερη επισκόπηση μάλλον είμαι ακριβώς΄πίσω απο την φουντα του δέντρου... αλλά νομι΄ζω ότι έιναι αρκετά κοντά ωστέ λίγο πιο εκεί να΄πάμε (3-4 μέτρα) θα βρεθούμε 

@rg|

----------


## argi

Αν και ξέρω ότι θα σε στείλω στην ταράτσα μήπως υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τραβήξεις ότι είναι πίσω από το δέντρο από άλλη πλευρά... 

Θα βοηθούσε πολύ...

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

@rg|

----------


## MAuVE

Μου έχει χαλάσει το usb καλώδιο και δεν μπορώ να μεταφέρω φωτογραφίες από τη μηχανή στο pc.

----------


## argi

ΟΚ άυριο θα κάνω μια βόλτα στην ταράτσα και θα σου στείλω κάτι το μεσημεράκι

@rg!

----------


## argi

Αν και με αντίξοες συνθήκες ιδού τι έδωσε ένα πρόχειρο scan προς τα εσένα (cisco 340, feeder 9db σκέτο)... To αντίξοο έγκειται στο δεν υπήρχε καλός έλεγχος της πόλωσης αλλά νομίζω ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι εντυπωσιακά...

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

Διαβλέπω άψογο linkάκι.

Άντε με το καλό!

----------


## MAuVE

Οπως προκύπτει από τον αδιάψευστο μάρτυρα το MRTG, κάποιος/κάποιοι toy έδωσαν και κατάλαβε τοy ΑΡ awmn_280 από traffic σήμερα.

Ολα αυτά μέχρι τις 6μμ, οπότε έπεσε factory reset.

Ναι, factory reset. Xαθήκαν ΙΡs, SSID, τα πάντα.

Μπορεί να είναι η κατάρα του υποκλινόμενου ngia.

Μπορεί να μην άντεξε από το πολύ traffic.

Μπορεί τέλος κάποιος να το πείραξε. 

Θα δείξει πάντος.

----------


## MAuVE

Εξελίξεις στον κόμβο :

1) Πάνω στο σχολάζων λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ, έπεσε δοκιμαστικό interface από TOP.
Θα παρακολουθήσουμε την αξιοποίησή του και μετά θα κάνουμε fine-tuning την σκόπευση (ATIA και TOP έχουν κάποιες λίγες μοίρες διαφορά)

Traffic ακόμη δεν περνάει γιατί είναι κομμένο το John70 - keyman.

Παρακαλώ τον Ο ΝίκοςΕίμαι να ενδιαφερθεί.

2) Είπαμε με τον billgout να σπάσουμε το μεταξύ μας λινκ στα 2.
Ιδανικός για την περίπτωση είναι ο Β52, ο οποίος όμως μας σνομπάρει.
Αν υπάρχει άλλος ενδιαφερόμενος, ας επικοινωνήσει.

----------


## paravoid

> Εξελίξεις στον κόμβο :
> 
> 1) Πάνω στο σχολάζων λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ, έπεσε δοκιμαστικό interface από TOP.
> Θα παρακολουθήσουμε την αξιοποίησή του και μετά θα κάνουμε fine-tuning την σκόπευση (ATIA και TOP έχουν κάποιες λίγες μοίρες διαφορά)
> 
> Traffic ακόμη δεν περνάει γιατί είναι κομμένο το John70 - keyman.
> 
> Παρακαλώ τον Ο ΝίκοςΕίμαι να ενδιαφερθεί.
> 
> ...


Μια που είμαι από τους λίγους (δεδομένης της πτώσης του Keyman) που μπορούν να αξιολόγησουν το link:
Δυστυχώς δεν το βλέπω να πηγαίνει πολύ καλά.
Έχω 250-600ms (average 350ms) latency, ένα 10-15% packet lost και από bandwidth, 50-60ΚΒ/s με το ζόρι.

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ Φαίδωνα,

Κοιτάω για αλλαγή καναλιού

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι Φαίδωνα, είσαι πολύ κοντά προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση (μπορεί και πάνω στην ευθεία σκόπευσης) και η διαφορά στα κανάλια μικρή. Η προστασία που έχουμε είναι κυρίως από την διαφορετική πόλωση.

Με τι ισχύ εκπέμπει το D-Link σου ;

----------


## B52

Νικο με τη νεα διαδρομη πηγαινουμε ετσι ....



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.42.44.249 (10.42.44.249)  0.278 ms  0.126 ms  0.144 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  1.896 ms  0.393 ms  0.411 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn (10.17.119.206)  5.019 ms  4.999 ms  4.905 ms
 4  10.2.8.211 (10.2.8.211)  8.831 ms * *
 5  ns.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.129)  12.403 ms  50.357 ms  7.267 ms
 6  gw-vlsi.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.85)  32.384 ms  381.644 ms  318.122 ms
 7  gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)  235.393 ms  160.677 ms *
 8  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  1143.061 ms  815.510 ms  651.146 ms
[email protected]:~#
```

  ::  
και με την παλια γιουβετσι.....


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.42.44.249 (10.42.44.249)  0.237 ms  0.127 ms  0.217 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  0.364 ms  0.457 ms  0.982 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.250)  1.712 ms  1.392 ms  1.091 ms
 4  10.2.8.211 (10.2.8.211)  26.590 ms  10.941 ms  5.313 ms
 5  ns.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.129)  5.459 ms  14.525 ms  9.995 ms
 6  gw-vlsi.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.85)  141.605 ms  8.143 ms *
 7  gw-cslab.ysam2.awmn (10.26.123.94)  134.613 ms  117.397 ms  108.072 ms
 8  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  90.253 ms  108.086 ms  13.636 ms
[email protected]:~#
```

Tα συμπερασματα δικα σας....  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Νικο με τη νεα διαδρομη πηγαινουμε ετσι ....
> Tα συμπερασματα δικα σας.... :wink:


Συμπέρασματα ήθελες, συμπεράσματα θα λάβεις :

1ον) Εφτασε ο καιρός του προγραμματισμού των προτιμητέων διαδρομών.

2ον) Ολη η κίνηση που έρχεται από keyman (όταν έρχεται) δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο να πηγαίνει spirosco - tenorism. To MAuVE - spirosco σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις φθάνει τα όρια της χωρητικότητάς του.

3ον) Δεν είμαι τόσο ανεύθυνος ώστε να γυρίσω το λινκ προς spirosco σε wirespeed. 

Ολοι εσείς οι ανεύθυνοι που το έχετε κάνει και καμαρώνετε για την ανευθυνότητά σας, ακούστε τι θα συμβεί :

Cut - Flash back on

Στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του 60 στα μεσαία κύματα εξέπεμπαν 5 ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί :
α) Γ' Πρόγραμμα, κάπου στους 600 Kc/s (χιλιοκύκλους ανα δευτερόλεπτο)
β) Α' Πρόγραμμα, ή Εθνικό, στους 728 Kc/s
γ) Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων 1120 Kc/s
δ) Β' Πρόγραμμα 1360 Kc/s
ε) USAFGr (Αμερικάνικος) 1594 Kc/s

Οι πρώτοι "πειρατές" που βγήκαν συνωθούντο μεταξύ αμερικάνικου και δευτέρου. 
Σιγά-σιγά άρχισε η μπάντα να μην χωράει και βγήκαν και μεταξύ δευτέρου και ενόπλων.
Οταν βγήκαν και μεταξύ ενόπλων και εθνικού, βγήκαν και τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα και άρχισε το κυνήγι.

Flash-back off - Cut

Η ιστορία ως γνωστόν επαναλαμβάνεται. 
Μίαν ωραίαν ημέρα όταν θα έχει παραγίνει το wirespeeding, θα βουτήξουν κανέναν - δύο wirespeedάδες και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα τα κατεβάσουν πριν προλάβεις να πεις κίμηνο.

Τι θα γίνει τότε ;
Θα ξαναγυρίσετε στις παλιές καλές συχνότητες που όμως πλέον θα έχουν καταλάβει άλλοι, ή το δίκτυο θα γυρίσει πίσω στην εποχή που ήταν Αχιλλέας - Δαμιανός - Αλέξανδρος.

Και να συμπεριφέρεται έτσι κανένας φοιτητής, το βρίσκω αναμενόμενο.

Στα παλαιά του τα παπούτσια το δίκτυο. 
Οι προτεραιότητές του είναι σπουδές - στρατός - δουλειά - οικογένεια.
Ας δουλεύει σήμερα το IRC και το DC++ και ας βγούνε και ΑΡ σε συχνότητες distress. 

Αύριο, κάτι θα βρεθεί. Maniana, ισπανιστί.

Προσωπικά επειδή μ' ενδιαφέρει να μείνει κάτι απ΄ όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια, θα κρατήσω τις θέσεις μου οι οποίες έχουν μεν μεγαλύτερο ping time, αλλά θα αντέξουν και όταν βγούν τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα (survival awmn links)

Σχόλια ζήτησες - σχόλια έλαβες

----------


## papashark

Πες τα Νίκο....

100 η αλεπού 110 τα αλεπουδάκια....

Έτσι νομίζουμε....

----------


## ngia

> Στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του 60 στα μεσαία κύματα εξέπεμπαν 5 ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί :
> α) Γ' Πρόγραμμα, κάπου στους 600 Kc/s (χιλιοκύκλους ανα δευτερόλεπτο)
> β) Α' Πρόγραμμα, ή Εθνικό, στους 728 Kc/s
> γ) Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων 1120 Kc/s
> δ) Β' Πρόγραμμα 1360 Kc/s
> ε) USAFGr (Αμερικάνικος) 1594 Kc/s
> 
> Οταν βγήκαν και μεταξύ ενόπλων και εθνικού, βγήκαν και τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα και άρχισε το κυνήγι.


1. Επειδή λοιπόν είμαστε ανάμεσα ενόπλων και εθνικού καλό είναι να παραμείνουμε εκεί. Το να πάμε τα πασαλάκια ένα μέτρο προς τα έξω κάθε φορά ώστε να πιάσουμε και το δίπλα οικόπεδο δε θα πιάσει, αλλά μάλλον κινδυνεύει και αυτό που έχουμε, γιατί εδώ μετρούνται τα όρια με απόλυτο τρόπο. Και η μισή δρασκελιά που θα κάνουμε φαίνεται σε πραγματικό χρόνο. 

2. Στο παλιό μας οικόπεδο, αφήνουμε πάντα σκυλιά να γαβγίζουν.

3. Επειδή 100 η αλεπού 110 τα κρεμαστάρια, υπάρχουν κάτι ωραίες συσκευές με cisco λογότυπο που κατασκευάζονται στην Κίνα και παίζουν στα οικόπεδα μας.

----------


## B52

> Πες τα Νίκο....
> 
> 100 η αλεπού 110 τα αλεπουδάκια....
> 
> Έτσι νομίζουμε....


@Πανο
Δεν ξερω ποτε ακριβως εμαθες για RF (δεν μιλαω ειρωνικα) παντως 
να εισαι σιγουρος οτι γνωριζω τι κανω......
Αλλωστε νομιζω οτι ειμαι απο τους λιγους τυχερους που επεζα τη γατα με το ποντικι με τα ραδιογωνομετρα εποχη 88'-89' οταν στη ταρατσα μου κατοικουσαν 4 2πολα και απο κατω μια σουξου στα 2 kw  ::  

@Νικο 
Τη κυριακη στο συλλογο ειχαμε μια ολιγολεπτη συζητηση με εσενα και το Στελιο περι backbone λινκ.. και ειπαμε οτι καλο θα ηταν να μελεταμε τα λινκ πριν 'βγαινουν'.. ε! λοιπον το λινκ που εβγαλες με ΤΟΡ δεν νομιζω οτι ηταν σωστη κινηση και αυτο σχολιασα πιο πανω, εσυ ομως βγηκες και μου εκανες μαθημα για τα παλια τα χρονια...
Στο προηγουμενο ποστ επισης γραφεις οτι σας σνομπαρω μαζι με τον Billgout και οτι δεν ασχολουμαι αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι το αν ασχολουμαι η οχι φαίνεται...
Τελος παντων σε σεβομαι απεριοριστα και εσενα και τον Πανο και δεν θελω να ξεκινήσει κανα flame οπου οπως εχεις δει εδω μεσα δεν το εχω κανει ποτε ..

----------


## Billgout

Τώρα συγνώμη που παρεμβάινω αλλά δεν άντεξα....




> Στο προηγουμενο ποστ επισης γραφεις οτι σας σνομπαρω μαζι με τον Billgout και οτι δεν ασχολουμαι αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι το αν ασχολουμαι η οχι *φαίνεται*...


Φαίνεται από το link... 
Αν έβγαινε το Billgout-B52-MAuVE δε θα είχαν λόγω ύπαρξης τα Billgout-MAuVE & MAuVE- Spirosco τα οποία υποφέρουν μεν αλλά βοηθάνε τα μέγιστα όταν πέφτουν κεντρικοί κόμβοι...Αντ' αυτού όποτε υπάρχει μια δέσμευση για να βγεί αυτό το ρημάδι το link, την επόμενη διαβάζω για κάποιο ξεκάρφωτο που τελικά βγήκε. Βαρέθηκα 4 μήνες να περιμένω κάτι...είμαι πολύ μεγάλος για τέτοια πια, και μαλλον δεν αντέχω την επεξεργασία...πάμε γι' άλλα...
Ο Νίκος έχει δίκιο όταν μιλάει για σωστό σχεδιασμό, που να εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο.

Μη με προκαλείτε τώρα....  ::

----------


## B52

> Αντ' αυτού όποτε υπάρχει μια δέσμευση για να βγεί αυτό το ρημάδι το link, την επόμενη διαβάζω για κάποιο ξεκάρφωτο που τελικά βγήκε. 
> Ο Νίκος έχει δίκιο όταν μιλάει για σωστό σχεδιασμό, που να εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο


Λοιπον κατσε να σου εξηγησω γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν καταλαβες κατι ...το λινκ που παει να βγει γιατι ακομα δεν βγηκε με maxfuel ειναι με το πιατο του sekoy το οποιο γυρισε λιγακι αριστερα και στοχευει Χρυσουπολη διοτι ο Σταυρος εφυγε φανταρος με συνεπεια ενα iface να καθετε, οταν με το καλο γυρισει θα δω τι θα κανω και με αυτο, αλλα το βασικο της υποθεσης ειναι ο αυτο το ρημαδι το πιατο ειναι στην επειφανεια της ταρατσας και μπορω και το φτιαχνω ΜΟΝΟΣ μου.... τα λινκ που αναφερεις χρειαζονται 2 πιατα,2 iface 24 μετρα καλωδιο 4 κονεκτορες και τον ΣΤΕΛΙΟ να κανει τον πιθηκο στα 12 μετρα do you understand ?




> Μη με προκαλείτε τώρα....


Δεν σε προκαλουμε γιατι εισαι και στην πειθαρχικη..  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Βαρέθηκα *4 μήνες* να περιμένω κάτι...είμαι πολύ μεγάλος για τέτοια πια, και μαλλον δεν αντέχω την επεξεργασία...*πάμε γι' άλλα*...


απάντησα ήδη.... 
Μόνος σου είπες ότι είχες ενα iface να κάθεται πρακτικά άχρηστο προς τον Στάυρο ( το οποίο είχε φτιαχτεί άλλη μια φορά που θα φτιαχνόταν το δικό μας....) γνωρίζοντας ότι φεύγει για στρατό... Ο σχεδιασμός που λέγαμε....

Επίσης, κάθε βράδυ θα παρακαλώ στην προσευχή μου, να μην αρχίσει να έχει ιλλίγγους ο Στέλιος γιατί δεν θα μπορεί να ανεβαίνει ψηλά και τι θα κάνεις μετά  ::  

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι κουράστικα με το θέμα, οπότε...... sorry. Ψάχνουμε ήδη με το Νίκο για εναλλακτική διαδρομή. Οι πραγματικά ενδιαφερόμενοι αλλά και ουσιαστικά αξιόπιστοι σ' αυτά που λένε, κοπιάστε να βοηθήσουμε το δίκτυο.

Και πάλι φίλοι  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> @Νικο 
> Τη κυριακη στο συλλογο ειχαμε μια ολιγολεπτη συζητηση με εσενα και το Στελιο περι backbone λινκ.. και ειπαμε οτι καλο θα ηταν να μελεταμε τα λινκ πριν 'βγαινουν'.. ε!


Οι λέξεις σωστές, το νόημα στο περίπου.

Είπα ότι με την διάδοση της νοοτροπίας ότι όποιος θέλει βγάζει λίνκ με όποιον θέλει, χωρίς κανέναν κεντρικό σχεδιασμό, καταστρέψαμε τους 2,4.

Πρέπει να μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας και όταν καταλαβαίνουμε το λάθος μας να μην το μεταφέρουμε σε μελλοντικό "οικόπεδο" (copyright ngia).

Ας ακολουθήσουμε, έστω και αργά, κεντρικό σχεδιασμό και εγώ τα αναδιατάσσω όπως αυτός θα τα προβλέπει.

Πρώτη και βασική αρχή όμως του σχεδιασμού θα πρέπει να είναι η αυτοδυναμία των 2,4.

Αν κριθεί σκόπιμο για πειραματικούς λόγους να χτιστεί και κάτι στους 5, αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι "δίκτυο πάνω από το δίκτυο". 
Αυτός ήταν ο όρος που χρησιμοποίησα.

Αν το μελετήσεις θα δείς ότι αυτά που είπα την Κυριακή και αυτά που έγραψα στην συνέχεια είναι πλήρως συμβατά. 

Αν για σένα το να παίζεις κρυφτούλι με τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα αποτελεί extreme sport, εμένα δύσκολα θα με πείσεις να συμμετάσχω σε rafting, paint ball, ή banji-jumping.
Tα χρόνια, τα κιλά και μία πιό συντηρητική risk analysis, δεν μου το επιτρέπουν.

----------


## B52

Χαιρομαι που συμφωνουμε αλλα δεν βγαζουμε με οποιον να'ναι ... απλα αναβαθμιζουμε αυτα που νομιζουμε οτι ειναι βασικα λινκ και νομιζω οτι ειναι καιρος να ακολουθησεις....  ::

----------


## Billgout

_"Εδώ μας φτύνουν και εμείς χαιρόμαστε που βρέχει"_

Αχ βρε Τάσο είσαι καλό παιδί αλλά...
Σημαντικά links για το δίκτυο? σου έχω εκθέσει ήδη 2 τα όποία έκανες αλλά θα δίνανε λύσεις πολύ πιο αργά από το προτεινόμενο σχέδιο με εμένα και το Νίκο. Προφανώς έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη.

Οπότε επειδή συμφωνούμε, εγώ με το Νίκο, προσθέτοντας και την διακαή επιθυμία και των 2 μας για αξιοπιστία λόγων και έργων από τον ενδιάμεσο...... 

*Αγγελία:Αναζητείται κόμβος να σπάσει το link στη μέση και να βοηθήσει πραγματικά το δίκτυο*

----------


## B52

> Σημαντικά links για το δίκτυο? σου έχω εκθέσει ήδη 2 τα όποία έκανες αλλά...


Aλλα τι ? ο Σταυρος εκανε πολλες προσπαθειες αλλα δυστηχως ειναι σε αλλη ταρατσα οι κεραιες με δυσκολη προσβαση και διαφορα εμποδια ....οσο για το αλλο λινκ (maxfuel)να ξερεις οτι υπαρχει ΑΡ με 10 clients το οποιο δεν βγαινει απο πουθενα και το εχω στα 2 χιλιομετρα εσυ τι λες να το αφηνα ? και σου εξηγησα οτι ειναι στην επειφανεια της ταρατσας και τα φτιαχνω μονος μου.....




> *Αγγελία:Αναζητείται κόμβος να σπάσει το link στη μέση και να βοηθήσει πραγματικά το δίκτυο*


Αυτο βαλτο στις αγγελιες (πλακα κανω)  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Διεκόπη η λειτουργία του λινκ με ΑΤΙΑ.

Αναζητείται υπεύθυνο άτομο για λινκ προς τα Νοτιο-Δυτικά

Νεο SSID awmn_280-SouthWest ch 2 οριζόντια πόλωση.

----------


## MAuVE

O router του keyman φαίνεται τ' φτυσε και πάλι.

Παρακαλούνται john70 και oNikosEimai να επιληφθούν.

Ο 24ωρος χρονοδιακόπτης reset του Ηρακλιώτη γιατρού dkounal ίσως μας φανεί χρήσιμος.

Σημειολογικά αντιγράφοντας τον ngia, υποκλίνομαι εμπρός από το δημοφιλές WRT.

Συμπλήρωση : Δεν πρόλαβα να τελειώσω την υπόκλισή μου και ξεκίνησε πάλι. Καλό αυτό το reset διά υποκλίσεως.

Αλλά ελέγχεται από τον κόμβο του ngia :

_ Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.john70.awmn [10.2.15.20]
με μέγιστο πλήθος μεταπηδήσεων 30:

1 10 ms <10 ms <10 ms 192.168.0.202
2 20 ms 10 ms 10 ms 10.2.8.182
3 60 ms 90 ms 120 ms 1111750647.355 [10.2.21.161]
4 * 110 ms 80 ms 10.26.122.217
5 130 ms 120 ms 110 ms AWMN-ROUTER [10.26.122.246]
6 110 ms 110 ms 60 ms 10.2.12.85
7 20 ms 30 ms 50 ms ATLANTIS [10.2.15.20]_

----------


## ONikosEimai

> O router του keyman φαίνεται τ' φτυσε και πάλι.
> 
> Παρακαλούνται john70 και oNikosEimai να επιληφθούν.


Έχω ήδη ειδοποιήσει για restart αλλά δεν είναι εκεί. Όταν γυρήσουν πιστεύω να το κάνουν....

----------


## MAuVE

Η δοκιμαστική περίοδος προώθησης πακέτων προς τον κόμβο με ID 1351 και IP 10.26.123.xxx τερματίσθηκε σήμερα.

Επειδή στο packet filtering είμαι εντελώς νέος, δείτε παρακαλώ μήπως κόβω και κανέναν άλλο αθώο.

Ευχαριστώ τον Φαίδωνα για την ταχύτατη αναφορά του προβλήματος που δημιούργησα κατά τους πειραματισμούς μου με τις access-list

----------


## MAuVE

Κοιτάχτε εδώ τι γίνεται με τα πρώην τουνέλια και τις λεωφόρους:

_[[email protected]_Router ~]# traceroute 10.2.15.20
traceroute to 10.2.15.20 (10.2.15.20), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134) 438.374 ms 428.496 ms 311.310 ms
2 gw-papachri.tenorism.awmn (10.87.185.218) 283.918 ms 212.542ms 101.092 ms
3 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249) 269.364 ms 190.866ms 154.368 ms
4 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 46.282 ms 118.397ms 6.077 ms
5 gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235) 7.939 ms 10.802 ms 12.730 ms
6 gw-mauve.billgout.awmn (10.2.8.171) 42.751 ms 13.347 ms 11.724 ms
7 gw-billgout.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.174) 40.028 ms 26.686 ms 78.453 ms
8 10.2.8.182 (10.2.8.182) 243.805 ms 125.365 ms 128.900 ms
9 gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.21.161) 230.944 ms 144.408 ms *
10 gw-ap.john70.awmn (10.2.15.97) 376.091 ms 505.797 ms 500.227 ms
11 atlantis.john70.awmn (10.2.15.20) 553.228 ms 440.746 ms 416.442 ms_

Και εδώ :

_[[email protected]_Router ~]# traceroute 10.2.8.62
traceroute to 10.2.8.62 (10.2.8.62), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134) 612.754 ms 565.820 ms 581.240 ms
2 gw-papachri.tenorism.awmn (10.87.185.218) 524.446 ms 506.993 ms 484.542 ms
3 gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249) 569.291 ms 561.337 ms 393.539 ms
4 gw-spirosco.mauve.awmn (10.17.119.206) 307.276 ms 174.884 ms *_

Και αν δεν καταλάβατε, ρωτήστε τον spirosco

----------


## paravoid

> Η δοκιμαστική περίοδος προώθησης πακέτων προς τον κόμβο με ID 1351 και IP 10.26.123.xxx τερματίσθηκε σήμερα.
> 
> Επειδή στο packet filtering είμαι εντελώς νέος, δείτε παρακαλώ μήπως κόβω και κανέναν άλλο αθώο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον Φαίδωνα για την ταχύτατη αναφορά του προβλήματος που δημιούργησα κατά τους πειραματισμούς μου με τις access-list


Δεν προσπάθησα να σε πείσω να μην το κάνεις γιατί ξέρω καλά πως δεν μπορώ να σου αλλάξω γνώμη.
Ελπίζω μόνο να παραμείνει μεμονωμένο περιστατικό και να μην φερθούν και άλλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Φοβάμαι πως αν ο καθένας κόβει από τον κόμβο του τα πακέτα που δεν του αρέσουν (είτε τα ίδια τα πακέτα είτε τους δημιουργούς αυτών) θα φτάσουμε σε διάλυση.
Σκέψου να κόψει ο Αχιλλέας και καναδυό ακόμα το δικό σου C-Class και μετά κάποιος δικός σου γνωστός να κόψει αυτών των τριών κ.ο.κ, you can do the math.

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ενώ διαφωνούν τόσο πολύ ώστε να χωριστούν σε ομάδες με διαφορετικά διακριτικά και sites/forums, τουλάχιστον έχουν κατορθώσει να έχουν ένα δίκτυο.
Εμείς εδώ μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα δίκτυο ή θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε τις ερώτησεις "εσύ με βλέπεις; εγώ σε βλέπω;";
Κρίμα.

----------


## socrates

@mauve

Αφού έκοψες... δεν μας λες τι έκοψες ακριβώς και για ποιους λόγους?
Να έχουμε γνώση γενικότερα!

Υ.Γ. Θα προτιμούσα μια σαφή απάντηση.

----------


## MAuVE

> @mauve
> 
> Αφού έκοψες... δεν μας λες τι έκοψες ακριβώς και για ποιους λόγους?
> Να έχουμε γνώση γενικότερα!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Θα προτιμούσα μια σαφή απάντηση.


Εβαλα την παρακάτω γραμμή :

access-list deny ip <cslab ip network> 0.0.0.255 any

Για τους λόγους τώρα :

1) εφαρμόζω το αν εσύ δεν με θέλεις μία φορά, εγώ δεν σε θέλω δύο. 
2) Ο Αχιλλέας μας προειδοποιεί ότι πριονίζουμε το κλαδι που καθόμαστε. Θέλω να δω αν το πριόνισμα είναι προς την πλευρά του κορμού ή προς την πλευρά των φύλλων

Πάντα οι απαντήσεις μου χαρακτηρίζονται από σαφήνεια.

----------


## jabarlee

απαράδεκτο...

αν μέχρι το βράδυ δεν έχεις βγάλει το φίλτρο, θα λήξει η δοκιμαστική περίοδος δρομολόγησης πακετων από τον κόμβο μου προς τον κόμβο σου.

Επίσης σαφές

----------


## MAuVE

> απαράδεκτο...
> 
> αν μέχρι το βράδυ δεν έχεις βγάλει το φίλτρο, θα λήξει η δοκιμαστική περίοδος δρομολόγησης πακετων από τον κόμβο μου προς τον κόμβο σου.
> 
> Επίσης σαφές


Μπορείς να το κάνεις από τώρα. Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις μέχρι το βράδυ.

Η ΙΡ μου είναι 10.2.8.xx

You are more than welcome

----------


## enaon

Τρέχεις προς το τέρμα, και έρχεται ο αμυντικός στο τζαρτζάρισμα και σου τσιμπάει το βυζί. Τα έχεις πάρει, θες να του τσιμπήσεις και εσύ την μύτη. 
Αλλά μετά το παιχνίδι θα χαλάσει... και δεν παίρνει κίτρινη καν, το κάνει κρυφά, τι να κάνεις;..

Τίποτα μάλλον, άσε την στιγμή να περάσει και όταν γίνει στιγμιότυπα, θα κριθεί ο ρόλος και όχι η ερμηνεία.

----------


## MAuVE

> Τρέχεις προς το τέρμα, και έρχεται ο αμυντικός στο τζαρτζάρισμα και σου τσιμπάει το βυζί. Τα έχεις πάρει, θες να του τσιμπήσεις και εσύ την μύτη. 
> Αλλά μετά το παιχνίδι θα χαλάσει... και δεν παίρνει κίτρινη καν, το κάνει κρυφά, τι να κάνεις;..
> 
> Τίποτα μάλλον, άσε την στιγμή να περάσει και όταν γίνει στιγμιότυπα, θα κριθεί ο ρόλος και όχι η ερμηνεία.


Επειδή από ποδόσφαιρο δεν κατέχω, τα παραπάνω πάνε να πουν ότι εσύ θα με κόψεις ή όχι ;

----------


## jabarlee

εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε διαιτητή... όλη η δουλειά πέφτει στους αμυντικούς

----------


## MAuVE

> εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε διαιτητή... όλη η δουλειά πέφτει στους αμυντικούς


Δύσκολα μου βάζετε με τα ποδοσφαιρικά και είμαι ήδη κουρασμένος με τις access-lists

----------


## enaon

::  Όχι, πάνε να πούνε ότι αν κάποιος παίζει άδικα, άσε τον και θα φανεί στην πορεία, απλά να το ξέρεις να μην παίζει στην πλάτη σου. 
Αλλά μην του ανταποδώσεις, γιατί νικάει το άδικο παιχνίδι έτσι, και δεν αγιάζει ο σκοπός τα μέσα. 

Θα βρεθεί άλλη λύση, δεν μπορεί, δεν χρειάζεται να μπλέξουμε όμως τα routng tables.


edit: 
Προτείνω να τερματιστεί η δοκιμαστική περίοδος τερματισμού προώθησης πακέτων προς τον κόμβο με ID 1351 και IP 10.26.123.xxx

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Η δοκιμαστική περίοδος προώθησης πακέτων προς τον κόμβο με ID 1351 και IP 10.26.123.xxx τερματίσθηκε σήμερα.
> 
> Επειδή στο packet filtering είμαι εντελώς νέος, δείτε παρακαλώ μήπως κόβω και κανέναν άλλο αθώο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον Φαίδωνα για την ταχύτατη αναφορά του προβλήματος που δημιούργησα κατά τους πειραματισμούς μου με τις access-list
> 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την παραπάνω άποψη του paravoid.

----------


## MAuVE

> :) Όχι, πάνε να πούνε ότι αν κάποιος παίζει άδικα, άσε τον και θα φανεί στην πορεία, απλά να το ξέρεις να μην παίζει στην πλάτη σου. 
> Αλλά μην του ανταποδώσεις, γιατί νικάει το άδικο παιχνίδι έτσι, και δεν αγιάζει ο σκοπός τα μέσα. 
> 
> Θα βρεθεί άλλη λύση, δεν μπορεί, δεν χρειάζεται να μπλέξουμε όμως τα routng tables.


Φίλτατε Σωτήρη δεν με κατάλαβες.

Αυτή η ιστορία του να μας εκμεταλλεύονται κάποιοι "πονηροί" όσο τους είμαστε χρήσιμοι και στο τέλος να μας πετάνε έξω οι "ταξιθέτριες", πρέπει κάπου να τελειώσει.

Στην αρχή ήταν η μεγαλομανία (πρώτοι στην Ευρώπη) του dti που πήγε και τους έστρωσε το τραπέζι χωρίς να ενδιαφερθεί καθόλου για την κατοχύρωση των συμφερόντων του Σωματείου μας.

Στη συνέχεια όταν είδαν φώς, σκέφθηκαν πως ν' αντλήσουν know-how από τις χιλιάδες εργατόρες των δοκιμών μας. 
Τότε έγινε η πολύ άκομψη μεταφορά του server από τα ΤΕΙ Αθηνών στο cslab. 
Ακόμη θυμάμαι την απορία των παιδιών του ΤΕΙ που ρωτήσαν : _γιατί μας τον πήρατε, τί το κακό κάναμε._

Οταν είδαν ότι τα πράγματα στο ασύρματο σταθεροποιήθηκαν και ώς εκ τούτου είχαν πλέον το know-how για το έργο τους, μας έκαναν τελεσιγραφική έξωση (μέσα σε μία βδομάδα, αν θυμάσαι)

Τους έλειπε όμως ακόμη η δοκιμή του παντρέματος με το ενσύρματο δίκτυο.
Γιατί το project δεν τελειώνει εδώ - πως θα γίνει η διασύνδεση με ας πούμε την πλατεία Ομονοίας που λογικά θα είναι το επόμενο στάδιο ; 
Ανοιξαν λοιπόν τα τουνέλια μέχρις ότου είδαν ότι και αυτό το κομμάτι το ελέγχουν.
Μετά το έκλεισαν και αυτό με τον ίδιο άκομψο τρόπο που τους χαρακτηρίζει.

Το μόνο που δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω είναι ότι αφού πλέον δεν μας έχουν καμμία ανάγκη γιατί προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν την ασύρματη σύνδεσή τους ανοικτή.
Την απάντηση την βρήκα στην επιστολή τους.

Οποιος κοστολογεί την προσωπική του αξιοπρέπεια ακριβά, θα ακολουθήσει το παράδειγμά μου.
Οποιος την κοστολογεί μερικά GB, μπορεί να συνεχίσει να τρώει σφαλιάρες από καθηγητές μέσω των φοιτητών τους.

Σαφής για μία ακόμη φορά.

Οσοι θέλετε κόψτε με. Το λινκ με billgout το βλέπω να παραμένει.

ι

----------


## socrates

Και εγώ θα κόψω τον jabarlee που έκοψε τον MAuve που έκοψε το cslab και πάει λέγοντας... 

Περιττό να πω ότι μια τέτοια τακτική είναι λάθος. Η τουλάχιστον δεν καταλαβαίνω (είμαι και κουρασμένος) ποιο το ώφελος και ποιο είναι το μήνυμα που περνάει.

Ελπίζω να είναι κάτι παροδικό!

----------


## MAuVE

> ποιο το ώφελος και ποιο είναι το μήνυμα που περνάει.


Η διατήρηση της προσωπικής αξιοπρέπειας είναι κοστοβόρος διαδικασία.

Δεν προσπορίζει ωφέλη.

Απαιτεί την καταβολή φυλάκτρων.

Το μήνυμα ευρίσκεται 2 ποστς πιό πάνω

----------


## dti

Όλα αυτά σωστά αλλά μήπως κάποιοι τώρα θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους αφού κατάφεραν να μας κάνουν να κόβουμε ο ένας τον άλλον;
Μήπως μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο παίζουμε το παιχνίδι τους;

----------


## enaon

> Φίλτατε Σωτήρη δεν με κατάλαβες.


Η εμπειρία σου ίσως με διαψεύσει, αλλά δες τι βλέπω εγώ. 

Το έργο από το Hollywood, η ακριβή παραγωγή, αυτό που λες θα γύριζε. Τέτοιο σενάριο ήθελε. 

Αλλά εδώ η παραγωγή που βλέπουμε είναι low-budget. Δεν πρόκειται για τον μεγαλοκαρχαρία Νονό του cicago και δεν παίζουν οι αδιάφθοροι μέσα. Είναι φιλμάκι τις πλάκας, παιχνίδια του κομπάρσου για να νιώσει το κάψιμο του προβολέα στο πρόσωπο. Όσο τον κοιτάς τόσο θα χοροπηδά. 

Μην καλείς επιστράτευση επειδή σου είπε ο μεσάζοντας ότι θα στην πέσουν. Μπορεί να παίζει παιχνίδια εξουσίας για να χαίρεται..




> [Συμπλήρωση: 
> Αν δεν παίζεται καλό παιχνίδι, δεν θα ήθελα να έχω καμία συμμετοχή - μα όταν λέμε καμία εννοούμε απολύτως καμία.


Αυτό είναι αρκετό νομίζω.. με αυτό που κάνεις μάλλον συνεχίζεις το κακό παιχνίδι..

----------


## Billgout

Εγώ δεν κόβω κανέναν και πόσο μάλλον το γειτονάκι μου τον MAuVE...
Αν όμως αντιληφθώ καμμία εισβολή από την γνωστή πλέον πλατεία, θα κόψω όχι μόνο πακέτα αλλά και άλλα μαλακά μέρη που βοηθούν στο κάθησμα  ::  

Βγήκε out το forum εν μέσω απειλών, σταμάτησαν οι "δοκιμές", δεν μας βλέπω να χανόμαστε. Δε τα βρήκαμε αδερφέ, ρίξτε τον κόμβο! 
Μακρυά κι' αγαπημένοι  ::  

Συμφωνώ με τη λογική του Νίκου, διαφωνώ ελαφρώς - προς το παρόν - με την πράξη του. It's too early. 
Αλλά στην επόμενη απειλή-προειδοποιήση-"θα σε κάνω ντα"-"θα σε κόψω στο μάθημα" μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι το ίδιο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγώ δεν κόβω κανέναν και πόσο μάλλον το γειτονάκι μου τον MAuVE..


Φοβερό πρωτόκολο το BGP. 

Μυρίστηκε τα λινκς που θα επιβιώσουν και τιγκάρισε τη μεταξύ μας κίνηση.

Βέβαια, βοήθησε σ' αυτό και ο Σπύρος (spirosco) που πείραξε, δεν ξέρω τι, ώστε τα πακέτα προς ανατολάς να μην περνάνε από το αργό μας λινκ, αλλά να πηγαίνουν σφαίρα από το τουνέλι.

Λογάριασε όμως χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο και έτσι τώρα που το τουνέλι κατέρευσε τα πακέτα φέρνουν βόλτες spirosco-alexandros-acinonyx-billgout-MAuVE αντί να πάνε κατευθείαν spirosco-MAuVE.

Αυτά έχουν οι υπερβολικές ταχύτητες. 
Χάνεις τον έλεγχο και βρίσκεσαι στα χωράφια.

Γνωστή ρώσικη παροιμία λέει :

Οποιος πάει αργά, πάει μακρυά

----------


## ngia

> Η δοκιμαστική περίοδος προώθησης πακέτων προς τον κόμβο με ID 1351 και IP 10.26.123.xxx τερματίσθηκε σήμερα.
> Δεν μένει λοιπόν παρά ο σύλλογος μας να κάνει τις απαραίτητες κινήσεις προς το MauVET, ώστε να εξασφαλίσουν τις απαραίτητες άδειες και να λειτουργήσουν αυτές οι προωθήσεις.


Μετά το τέλος της δοκιμαστικής περιόδου προώθησης των πακέτων και τις επιτυχείς εξαντλητικές δοκιμές στις οποίες αυτά υποβλήθησαν, κρίνουμε σκόπιμη και αμοιβαίως επωφελή την παραπάνω προώθηση σε μόνιμη βάση. 
Εννοείται βέβαια ότι τα πακέτα θα συνεχίσουν να ελέγχονται ως προς τα φρονήματα τους, προκειμένου να εξασφαλιστεί η προώθηση τους κάτω από το υπάρχον κανονιστικό πλαίσιο κανόνων δρομολόγησης.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εννοείται βέβαια ότι τα πακέτα θα συνεχίσουν να ελέγχονται ως προς τα φρονήματα τους, προκειμένου να εξασφαλιστεί η προώθηση τους κάτω από το υπάρχον κανονιστικό πλαίσιο κανόνων δρομολόγησης.


Πολύ σωστά. 
Παραμένει σε ισχύ το άρθρο που λέει ότι πακέτα που περιέχουν την λέξη λογοκλοπή σε bold, italics, ή normal θα ρουτάρονται προς το υπερπέραν.

----------


## pstratos

Πριν από κανα δυο χρόνια, θυμάμαι Νίκο πως είχαμε μια αντίστοιχη κουβέντα. Λέγαμε τι θα κάνουμε αν βρεθούν 2 τύποι που θα θέλαν να στήσουν το δικό τους VPN δια μέσω τρίτων. Μετά ξαναλέγαμε τα ίδια με αφορμή τον Κλαδάκη (ή τον Σωτήρη ???) όταν έθετε το θέμα "μοίρασμα ΙΝΕΤ στα μέλη του σωματείου". Αν θυμάσαι - Νίκο- τότε είχες σοφά προβλέψει ότι κατι τέτοιο θα οδηγούσε σε 2 περιπτώσεις. Α: Σταδιακή διάσπαση του δυκτίου μέσω μη -γραμμικών - χαοτικών φαινομένων - (aka φαινόμενα ενδοδιαμόρφωσης του δικτύου) και Β: οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας βάζουν τα δεδομένα τους σε ένα DVD στον ΗΣΑΠ. Για άλλη μια φορά βλέπω την προ 2 ετών κουβέντα μας να επαληθέυεται.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Πριν από κανα δυο χρόνια,


Ολα θα τα δούμε Στράτο γιατί η ιστορία είναι περιοδική μεταβλητή. 
Επαναλλαμβάνεται

Αυτά που "προφητεύω" δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από επικαιροποιημένες αναμνήσεις της δεκαετίας του 60.

Σημείωσε το επόμενο βήμα που είναι τι θα γίνει όταν βγούν τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα.

----------


## spirosco

Απο τη μερια μου σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει "πειραγμενο" bgp.
Μολις τωρα κοιταγα το bgpd.conf  ::  αφου δεν συνηθιζω να ασχολουμαι ετσι κι αλλιως με το routing του κομβου μου.

Η μονη περιπτωση που εγινε κατι, κι αυτο σε συνενοηση με τον Νικο, ηταν οταν ειχε παιξει δοκιμαστικα το mauve-top.

----------


## pstratos

Αυτό 





> "Ολα θα τα δούμε γιατί η ιστορία είναι περιοδική μεταβλητή.
> Επαναλλαμβάνεται
> 
> Αυτά που "προφητεύω" δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από επικαιροποιημένες αναμνήσεις της δεκαετίας του 60. "


θα έπρεπε να ήταν στις υπογραφές μας.

----------


## MAuVE

Για δοκίμασε Σπύρο από tenorism να πας σε john70.

----------


## spirosco

```
[email protected]:/etc/quagga# traceroute www.john70.awmn
traceroute to john70.awmn (10.2.15.20), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.249)  0.554 ms  0.764 ms  0.397 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  1.646 ms  0.889 ms  1.865 ms
 3  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)  4.494 ms  5.232 ms  1.740 ms
 4  gw-mauve.billgout.awmn (10.2.8.171)  35.336 ms  17.471 ms  21.420 ms
 5  gw-billgout.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.174)  17.617 ms  20.499 ms  14.152 ms
 6  10.2.8.182 (10.2.8.182)  99.473 ms *  74.603 ms
 7  gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.21.161)  86.263 ms  108.876 ms  73.846 ms
 8  gw-sminagos.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.217)  93.567 ms  91.568 ms  52.731 ms
 9  gw-ngia.sbolis.awmn (10.26.122.246)  150.293 ms  138.334 ms  115.391 ms
10  gw-winner.john70.awmn (10.2.12.85)  120.398 ms  130.030 ms  156.144 ms
11  atlantis.john70.awmn (10.2.15.20)  159.096 ms  257.896 ms  204.511 ms
```

Παραλογο μεν λογικο δε, αν λαβεις υποψη οτι απο εσενα παιρνω μονο τα παρακατω:



```
[email protected]:/etc/quagga# route -n| grep 10.17.119.206
10.87.182.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.8.0        10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
```

Το bgp confing του router μου:



```
Current configuration:
!
hostname bgpd
!
router bgp 1286
 bgp router-id 10.17.119.1
 network 10.17.119.0/24
 neighbor 10.17.119.3 remote-as 4348
 neighbor 10.17.119.3 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.17.119.3 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.17.119.67 remote-as 616
 neighbor 10.17.119.67 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.17.119.67 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.17.119.206 remote-as 280
 neighbor 10.17.119.206 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.17.119.206 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.17.119.220 remote-as 3390
 neighbor 10.17.119.220 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.17.119.220 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.17.119.226 remote-as 2841
 neighbor 10.17.119.226 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.17.119.226 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.17.119.250 remote-as 123
 neighbor 10.17.119.250 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.17.119.250 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.34.61.217 remote-as 45
 neighbor 10.34.61.217 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.34.61.217 capability orf prefix-list both
!
line vty
!
end
```

----------


## MAuVE

Ωρε υποκλίσεις που θα φάω από τον ngia. 
Πάω για reset.

Νικήτα ξεκίνα

Συγνώμη Σπύρο που σου το φόρτωσα εσένα.

Δες τώρα έφτιαξε

----------


## spirosco

Καλου κακου, τραβαω κι εγω ενα clear στο bgp...

edit:

Δεν ξερω αν σε προλαβα η με προλαβες εσυ τελικα, αλλα μετα το clear:



```
[email protected]:/etc/quagga# route -n| grep 10.17.119.206
10.67.158.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.35.160.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.34.167.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.34.166.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.26.123.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.26.122.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.26.125.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.26.127.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.26.126.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.21.123.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.21.125.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.46.165.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.45.166.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.45.165.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.47.131.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.40.175.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.4.0        10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.12.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.13.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.14.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.87.182.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.15.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.8.0        10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.11.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.21.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.22.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.23.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.17.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.18.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.19.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.24.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.19.144.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.25.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.2.26.0       10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.46.75.0      10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.27.227.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.80.189.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.80.188.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.21.254.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.21.255.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.21.252.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.21.253.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.48.219.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.26.128.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.26.129.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
10.31.176.0     10.17.119.206   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth3
```

  ::

----------


## sotiris

απο το τοπικο δικτυο


```
Tracing route to 10.2.8.171 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    11 ms    30 ms     8 ms  cisco.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.241]
  2    18 ms    30 ms    29 ms  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn [10.45.165.83]
  3   155 ms   108 ms   105 ms  gw-69eyes.limah.awmn [10.35.160.65]
  4   138 ms   138 ms   123 ms  bbr.limah.awmn [10.35.160.254]
  5   229 ms   154 ms   173 ms  10.2.13.121
  6     *      156 ms   186 ms  10.26.122.249
  7   169 ms   155 ms   174 ms  10.26.122.3
  8   156 ms   155 ms     *     10.26.122.222
  9   155 ms   202 ms   229 ms  10.2.21.162
 10   165 ms   342 ms   264 ms  10.2.8.190
 11   319 ms   216 ms   186 ms  10.2.8.171
```



```
Tracing route to 10.2.8.171 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    19 ms    30 ms    30 ms  cisco.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.241]
  2   204 ms   263 ms   249 ms  gw-sotiris.eaggelidis.awmn [10.45.165.68]
  3   438 ms   451 ms   452 ms  gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.17]
  4   406 ms   497 ms   249 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
  5   328 ms   389 ms   390 ms  2801-1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.234]
  6   307 ms   342 ms   296 ms  gw-ysam2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.68]
  7   328 ms   364 ms   326 ms  gw-dti.ernest0x.awmn [10.37.56.85]
  8    62 ms   207 ms   289 ms  gw-ernest0x.nikpet.awmn [10.37.62.12]
  9   138 ms   176 ms   390 ms  gw-nikpet.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.89]
 10   280 ms   209 ms     *     10.2.8.171
 11   477 ms   156 ms   558 ms  10.2.8.171
```

απο το router


```
*> 10.2.8.0/24      10.45.165.83                           0 2662 1897 72 913 410 891 280 i
*                   10.45.165.68                           0 2764 941 121 1897 72 913 410 891 280 i
```



```
kerberos#traceroute 10.2.8.171

Type escape sequence to abort.
Tracing the route to 10.2.8.171

  1 10.45.165.83 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
  2 10.35.160.65 [AS 1897] 148 msec 136 msec 156 msec
  3 10.35.160.254 [AS 1897] 160 msec 148 msec 132 msec
  4 10.2.13.121 [AS 72] 148 msec 164 msec 156 msec
  5 10.26.122.249 [AS 913] 140 msec 144 msec 156 msec
  6 10.26.122.3 [AS 913] 148 msec 172 msec 156 msec
  7 10.26.122.222 [AS 913] 156 msec 188 msec 136 msec
  8 10.2.21.162 [AS 410] 132 msec 160 msec 144 msec
  9 10.2.8.190 [AS 280] 208 msec 152 msec 184 msec
 10 10.2.8.171 [AS 280] 200 msec 144 msec 212 msec
kerberos#
```

----------


## MAuVE

Τελικά μπορεί να στέλνει ο Α στον Β και να μη στέλνει ο Β στον Α.
Γιατί εγώ έπαιρνα από εσένα routes και πήγαινα κανονικά.

Πάω τώρα να κρυφτώ πριν το πάρει πρέφα ο ngia.

----------


## nvak

Από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω όταν κόβουμε επιλεκτικά τα πακέτα ενός κόμβου, ο κόμβος αυτός χάνει την επαφή του με μεγάλο μέρος του δικτύου.
Το bgp δεν πιστεύω να μπορεί να τα περάσει απο εναλλακτική διαδρομή. 
Υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση του ασύρματου τούνελ  ::  

Σύμφωνα όμως με το πλαίσιο λειτουργίας της πειθαρχικής επιτροπής που ψηφίστηκε στην τελευταία ΓΣ, η πειθαρχική επιτροπή μπορεί να επιβάλλει ποινές σε κόμβους και να υποχρεώνει τα μέλη να τις εφαρμόσουν. 
Φυσικά η εφαρμογή τέτοιων ποινών χωρίς απόφαση της ΠΕ είναι παράνομη. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο κόμβος πρέπει να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο της ΠΕ.

----------


## Billgout

Επειδή το μεταξύ μας link αρχίζει και σηκώνει κίνηση (μ' αρέσει αυτό), αν όλα πανε καλά απόψε θα προβώ σε περαιτέρω ενέργειες βελτίωσης. Αρκεί να βοηθήσει ο καιρός, γιατί εχθές το βράδυ έκανα πατιναζ στην ταράτσα  ::  

μας βλέπω για μείωση καλωδίου (έστω και 5 πόντους πιο κοντό), αλλαγή connectors και ένα τσεκάρισμα στη στόχευση καλού - κακού  ::  

Σωτήρη (special) μ' ακούς.  ::  Το γερόντι (moi) καλεί σε βοήθεια  ::  

Το Σ/Κ θα έχουμε μάλλον και άλλες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές....

----------


## Ygk

> ....Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο κόμβος πρέπει να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο της ΠΕ......


Για να δούμε πιά πόσο αντικειμενικοί είστε....

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακαλώ να μου πουν οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι αν τους στέλνω routes προς cslab

Αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, είναι πράγμα που δεν το θέλω γιατί δημιουργείται μία παγίδα (τους λέω ελάτε από εδώ και όταν έρθουν τους λέω δεν περνάς).

Επίσης παρακαλώ τον jabarlee να μου πεί τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μ' έκοψε ώστε να εφαρμόσω τον ίδιο. 
Ως γνωστόν το κόψιμο του jabarlee μου απαγορεύει την κλασσική διαδρομή μέσω Αλέξανδρου, αλλά εγώ πηγαίνω μια χαρά μέσω billgout-acinonyx-nikpet-ernest0x κλπ. Είναι ένας πολύ ωραίος τρόπος load balancing για ν' αξιοποιούμε και τις εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. 
Ηδη το λινκ μου με Βασίλη (billgout) τιγκάρισε ενώ τόσο καιρό καθόταν

Αν η αιτία που κάποιοι κόμβοι δεν έχουν σύνδεση με το cslab είναι η ανυπαρξία εναλλακτικής διαδρομής, όπως πχ οι πελάτες του ΑΡ μου δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τους κάνω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το να τους συμβουλέψω να γυρίσουν τις κεραίες τους σε άλλο ΑΡ.

----------


## lambrosk

*A**ware* of
*W*ireless
*M*etropolitan
*N*etwork...

...others coming...

----------


## Ygk

> Παρακαλώ να μου πουν οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι αν τους στέλνω routes προς cslab
> 
> Αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, είναι πράγμα που δεν το θέλω γιατί δημιουργείται μία παγίδα (τους λέω ελάτε από εδώ και όταν έρθουν τους λέω δεν περνάς).
> 
> Επίσης παρακαλώ τον jabarlee να μου πεί τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μ' έκοψε ώστε να εφαρμόσω τον ίδιο. 
> Ως γνωστόν το κόψιμο του jabarlee μου απαγορεύει την κλασσική διαδρομή μέσω Αλέξανδρου, αλλά εγώ πηγαίνω μια χαρά μέσω billgout-acinonyx-nikpet-ernest0x κλπ. Είναι ένας πολύ ωραίος τρόπος load balancing για ν' αξιοποιούμε και τις εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. 
> Ηδη το λινκ μου με Βασίλη (billgout) τιγκάρισε ενώ τόσο καιρό καθόταν
> 
> Αν η αιτία που κάποιοι κόμβοι δεν έχουν σύνδεση με το cslab είναι η ανυπαρξία εναλλακτικής διαδρομής, όπως πχ οι πελάτες του ΑΡ μου δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τους κάνω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το να τους συμβουλέψω να γυρίσουν τις κεραίες τους σε άλλο ΑΡ.



 ::  

φτηνή τρίπλα

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ....Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο κόμβος πρέπει να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο της ΠΕ......
> 
> 
> Για να δούμε πιά πόσο αντικειμενικοί είστε....


Η αντικειμενικότητα κατά εσένα πάει κάπως έτσι :

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που βγάζουν λεφτά χρησιμοποιόντας σαν τίτλο περίληψη της αναγνωρισμένης επωνυμίας του Σωματείου μας. 
Από τις 4 λέξεις που απαρτίζουν τον διακριτικό τίτλο του Σωματείου μας η διαφορά του δικού τους έγκειται στο ότι παρέλειψαν την μία από αυτές, αυτή μάλιστα με το μικρότερο προσδιοριστικό βάρος.

ασύρματο = προσδιορίζει το φυσικό μέσο (το κράτησαν)
μητροπολιτικό = προσδιορίζει την γεωγραφική έκταση (το άφησαν)
δίκτυο = προσδιορίζει το είδος της ενασχόλησης (το κράτησαν)
Αθηνών = προσδιορίζει την έδρα (το κράτησαν)

Λαμβάνουμε απόφαση σε ΓΣ να διεκδικήσουμε τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα του Σωματείου μας.

Τους στέλνει το ΔΣ μία πολύ ήπια επιστολή.

Αυτοί απαντάνε με μία εξίσου ήπια και συναινετική επιστολή αναγνωρίζοντας εμμέσως τα δίκαια της διεκδίκησής μας, καλώντας μας αορίστως μεν, σε συνεργασία δε, αλλά ταυτόχρονα χολωμένοι από την πράξη μας αυτή προβαίνουν σε εφαρμογή αντιποίνων διακόπτοντας κάποιες ενσύρματες συνδέσεις με το πρόσχημα ότι τελείωσε η δοκιμαστική λειτουργία. 
Ο αντιπρόσωπος τους στο φόρουμ μας γνωρίζει ότι αν θέλουμε να διατηρηθούν οι συνδέσεις, θα πρέπει να προστρέξουμε σε διαπραγματεύσεις. 

Ενα μέλος αποφασίζει στο κόμβο του να διακόψει την δρομολόγηση πακέτων προς και από τον κόμβο τους.
Κόμβο του οποίου, σημειωτέον, έχουν απειλήσει ότι θα διακόψουν την λειτουργία.

Το μέλος διώκεται πειθαρχικά διότι "έβλαψε" το Σωματείο.

Το συμφέρων του Σωματείου απαιτεί τα μέλη να λένε "Μάλιστα" σε ότι προστάξουν οι "μεγάλοι"

Φίλτατε Ygk,

Νομίζω ότι μπερδεύεις τις έννοιες των λέξεων.

Αλλο πράγμα η αντικειμενικότητα και άλλο πράγμα η _αποικιοποίηση_.

Ανοιξε τον Μπαμπινιώτη σε παρακαλώ

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν τα πράγματα έχουν έτσι… 
Όχι κόψιμο θέλουν αλλά και αντίμετρα….

Αλλά στο τριπακι του Σωματίου και της πολιτικοποίησης δεν έχω μπει ακόμα οπότε ο λόγος μου έχει μικρή βαρύτητα και πολύ άσχημο φιλτράρισμα γεγονότων τα οποία έχουν λάβει χώρα και έχουν μεταφερθεί σε μένα μέσο τρίτων… Υπάρχει ένα θέμα διαύγειας…

Βίαιες κινήσεις σε τέτοια πολιτικά θέματα όμως δεν πρέπει σε καμιά περίπτωση να γίνονται…. 

Ξέρουμε ότι όλοι μας είμαστε ζωύφια και ότι μέρα με την μέρα ξεθάβουμε, ανακαλύπτουμε, εφεύρουμε και βελτιωνόμαστε σε επίπεδα που πολλοί ζηλεύουν.

Δεν πρέπει να μας φοβίζουν κινήσεις τρίτων οι οποίοι λειτουργούν παρασιτικά.

Αν δεν έχουν την απαραίτητη νοημοσύνη να καταλάβουν ότι το AWMN είναι αστείρευτη πηγή γνώσης, τότε αυτοί χάνουν αλλά ταυτόχρονα κερδίζουν και την *διπλωματική* τονίζω προβολή των οπισθίων μας… 

Χεεεειιιι εσείς εκεί έξω!!!!! Έχουμε και άλλους άσσους στο μανίκι μας και εκτός αυτού ως πότε θα έχετε τα GB που ποθούν μερικοί….

P.S. Αν είμαι κάπου χοντρά λάθος… οι Παλαιοί κοντινοί συνάδελφοι ας με διαφωτίσουν και ας….. χειροδικήσουν….

----------


## nvak

Πρέπει να δρούμε Συλλογικά και οργανωμένα. Μην φέρνουμε το ΔΣ προ απροόπτων. Δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε το κακό παράδειγμα.

Στην ΓΣ αποφασίσαμε να πάμε στους 5 μόνο βάσει κανόνων. Μην αρχίσουμε να καταργούμε και αυτούς που έχουμε στους 2,4.

Επί του θέματος έχεις δίκιο, αλλά λάβε υπ' όψιν ότι αυτοί είναι επαγγελματίες και εμείς ερασιτέχνες. 
Σαν ερασιτέχνες δεν θα χάσουμε πελάτες απο μία έμμεση ιδιοποίηση σημμάτων . Ας αφήσουμε το ΔΣ να χειρισθεί την υπόθεση μέ όση διακριτικότητα και ευελιξία του έχει απομείνει. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δούμε και την συνεργασία μας με τους φορείς . 

Όσον αφορά το Πολυτεχνείο, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ο Αχιλέας δεν είναι ο πλέον κατάλληλος να μας εκπροσωπεί σ' αυτό. Πρέπει να βάλλουμε τις σχέσεις μας σε νέα βάση και προπάντων να ξεκαθαρίσουμε εμείς τι θέλουμε. Η απαντητική επιστολή του Κοζύρη είναι μία καλή αρχή.

----------


## MAuVE

Για να εξασφαλίσω ότι δεν δημιουργώ καμία "παγίδα" πακέτων, παρότι δεν μου έχει αναφερθεί κάτι τέτοιο, προσέθεσα τις παρακάτω εντολές στο router μου.

Με δύο κουβέντες αυτές εφαρμόζουν το :
Κόμβε cslab δεν υφίστασαι για μένα.

Αναντίρρητό μου δικαίωμα να θέλω ή όχι επικοινωνία με κάποιον.

Οσοι θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν με το συγκεκριμένο κόμβο να πάνε από αλλού.

Στον κόμβο μου, όσο δεν δημιουργώ προβλήματα στους άλλους, *κάνω κουμάντο ΕΓΩ.* 

_router bgp 280
no synchronization
bgp router-id 10.2.8.62
bgp log-neighbor-changes
network 10.2.8.0 mask 255.255.255.0
neighbor 10.2.8.50 remote-as 877
neighbor 10.2.8.50 distribute-list 100 out
neighbor 10.2.8.141 remote-as 702
neighbor 10.2.8.141 distribute-list 100 out
neighbor 10.2.8.171 remote-as 516
neighbor 10.2.8.171 distribute-list 100 out
neighbor 10.2.8.182 remote-as 891
neighbor 10.2.8.182 distribute-list 100 in
neighbor 10.2.8.210 remote-as 1433
neighbor 10.2.8.210 distribute-list 100 out
neighbor 10.17.119.201 remote-as 1286
neighbor 10.17.119.201 distribute-list 100 out
no auto-summary

access-list 100 deny ip any 10.26.123.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 permit ip any any_

----------


## Ygk

δεν θα απαντήσω πρός το παρών σε όλο σου το post.

διερωτώμαι: τι κάνεις έχοντας στον νού σου ότι & ο ολοκαίνουργιος HD σου μπορεί & να κρασάρει? Δεν σώζεις επάνω του data?
τι κάνεις?

Προσπάθησε να μην αλλάζεις το θέμα... & εάν έχεις την καλωσύνη παρακαλώ ξεγύμνωσε από τα quotation το "μεγάλοι" δηλ. καν' του μια μικρή ανάλυση.
Ετσι όπως το κατάλαβα μεγάλοι είναι το ΔΣ. Σου υποδείχθηκε, σαν μέλος, απο το ΔΣ η απαράδεκτη πράξη διακοπής της δρομολόγησης πρός το CSLAB?

Και καλά θα είναι nvak να μην τα τσουβαλιάζουμε όλα. Ο achille είναι ικανότατος & με πλεονάσματα γνώσης για την δουλειά που κάνει για το δίκτυό μας στο cslab. Επειδή πιθανόν να το πάτε λίγο παραπέρα σχετικά με τον achille & να αρχίσουν τα ναι μεν αλλά..... αστε το μην κουράζεστε!
Δεχόμαστε όλοι μας επηρεασμούς που διαμορφώνουν την συμπεριφορά μας. Είναι θέμα χρόνου (τουλάχιστον) να βρούμε τα λάθη μας.  :: 

....αυτά τα ολίγα... πιέζει ο χρόνος.....

καλημέρα

----------


## MAuVE

> Ας αφήσουμε το ΔΣ να χειρισθεί την υπόθεση μέ όση διακριτικότητα και ευελιξία του έχει απομείνει. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δούμε και την συνεργασία μας με τους φορείς . .


Στην υποκριτική τους διαδικασία από την μία να στέλνουν συναινετική απαντητική επιστολή και από την άλλη ν' αφήνουν την "ταξιθέτρια" να μας κουνάει το δάχτυλο και να μας λέει γιά "γκάφες" και ότι τσαντίσαμε τους "μεγάλους", πρέπει να υπάρξουν αντίμετρα.

Ετσι λοιπόν το ΔΣ μπορεί ν' ανταλλάσσει γλυκανάλατες επιστολές και εγώ να φοράω την ρόμπα της "ταξιθέτριας" για λογαριασμό του Σωματείου.

Το ΔΣ διαβουλεύεται στο επίπεδό του με τον καθηγητή και οι "ταξιθέτριες" με τις "ταξιθέτριες".

Οταν μαζέψουν τον Αχιλλέα θα μαζευτώ και εγώ μόνος μου.

----------


## MAuVE

> Προσπάθησε να μην αλλάζεις το θέμα... & εάν έχεις την καλωσύνη παρακαλώ ξεγύμνωσε από τα quotation το "μεγάλοι" δηλ. καν' του μια μικρή ανάλυση.


"μεγάλοι" είναι αυτοί που αμέσως ή εμμέσως κρατάνε τα κλειδιά του κρατικού εκπαιδευτικού δικτυακού κορμού και τους οποίους οι λυγούρηδες οι δικοί μας, προκειμένου να κατεβάζουν καμία ταινία τζάμπα , θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να τους αφήσουμε ν' αλωνίζουνε και αν διαμαρτυρηθούμε να μας κουνάνε το δάκτυλο μέσω των υποτακτικών τους.

Πρέπει όντος να τα γράφω πιο αναλυτικά γιατί δείχνεις να έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα καταννόησης

----------


## sotiris

Νικο θα σε παρακαλεσω να εισαι λιγακι πιο συγκρατημενος με τους χαρακτηρισμους που αθελα σου (ισως) εκτοξευονται σε διαφορα ατομα, που ειτε ειναι μελη του φορουμ ειτε οχι.
Ξερω οτι εχεις την δυνατοτητα να γραψεις αυτο που θελεις με πολλους τροπους, θα με ευχαριστει να διαλεγεις τον ηπιοτερο (οχι απο αποψη ουσιας, αλλα απο αποψη εκφρασης)...

----------


## Ygk

::   ::  

παραπαίεις!

Αυτό λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης στην λέξη "μεγάλοι"?

----------


## NetTraptor

> παραπαίεις!
> 
> Αυτό λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης στην λέξη "μεγάλοι"?


Ααααααχχχχ!!!!! και μου αρέσουν τα πολιτικάααααα!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Νικο θα σε παρακαλεσω να εισαι λιγακι πιο συγκρατημενος με τους χαρακτηρισμους που αθελα σου (ισως) εκτοξευονται σε διαφορα ατομα, που ειτε ειναι μελη του φορουμ ειτε οχι.
> Ξερω οτι εχεις την δυνατοτητα να γραψεις αυτο που θελεις με πολλους τροπους, θα με ευχαριστει να διαλεγεις τον ηπιοτερο (οχι απο αποψη ουσιας, αλλα απο αποψη εκφρασης)...


ok Σωτήρη, 

Αν υπάρχει κάτι στα προηγούμενα που δεν το εγκρίνεις, σε παρακαλώ συμμάζεψέ το γιατί εγώ εξήντλησα τα περιθώρια ηπιότητας που διαθέτω.


Οποιος κατάλαβε-κατάλαβε, όποιος δεν, δεν χρειάζεται να καταλάβει.

Το κλείνω εδώ.

----------


## Ygk

Nαί ψυχούλα μου κλείστο εδώ γιατί δεν σε παίρνει, και άνοιξε τα routes.

Δεν ξέχασα τον λόγο της "διαφοράς" μας!

----------


## Achille

> Όσον αφορά το Πολυτεχνείο, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ο Αχιλέας δεν είναι ο πλέον κατάλληλος να μας εκπροσωπεί σ' αυτό.


Δεν εκπροσωπώ το AWMN στο Πολυτεχνείο, ούτε το έκανα ποτέ.-
Αν δεν με πιστεύεις, ρώτα και το Δ.Σ.

----------


## papashark

> Το κλείνω εδώ.


Εγώ θα σου πρώτεινα να κλήσεις εντελώς τον κόμβο σου.

Δυστηχώς έχεις γίνει παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή, καθώς πλέον θα γραφείς με μαύρα γράμματα στην ιστορία του awmn ως ο πρώτος που εφάρμοσε κινήσεις διάσπασεις του δικτύου.

Και εμένα με χαλάνε οι κινήσεις του Δαμιανού, και εκείνον τον χαλάνε οι κινήσεις οι δικές μου, αλλά δεν τιμωρήσαμε τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του δικτύου βάζοντας firewall.....

Ο κόμβος του cslab παρέχει υπηρεσίες προς το δίκτυο, που αυτήν την στιγμή εσύ δεν μου επιτρέπεις να τις απολαμβάνω. Υπηρεσίες όπως dns, debian repository, ftp, καθώς και δρομολόγηση των πακέτων μου.

Ο δικός σου κόμβος προσφέρει μόνο δρομολόγηση, και επαφή με εσένα και τον μοναδικό client που έχεις τον Φαίδωνα. Δεν σε βλέπω όμως να αναγνωρίζεις την προσφορά του...


Πριν από λίγες μέρες και ο YSAM είχε ήδη κόψει τα 2 tunnel που είχε, δεν σε είδα όμως να διαμαρτύρεσε και να κόβεις τα ΙΡ ranges του YSAM και ΥSAM2


Η συμπεριφορά σου είναι λυπάμαι αλλά κατάπτυστη, μιας που εκτός από την διασπαστική πράξη που έκανες, οι μειωτικές εκφράσεις που χρησιμοποιείς δεν είναι πρέπον ούτε για την θέση σου, ούτε και για την ηλικία σου.


Τα είπαμε και στο τηλέφωνο, τα έγραψα και ποιό παλιά, το ξαναλέω και τώρα. Στην ιστορία του Πολυτεχνείου και του έργου, πρώτοι από όλοι έχουμε εμείς την ευθύνη για τις εξελίξεις, πλην όμως αρεσκόμαστε στο να πετάμε πυροτεχνείματα χωρίς να κάνουμε την αυτοκριτική μας.


Θα σε παρακαλέσω να καταργήσεις το firewall που έβαλες, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, δεν μου αφήνεις άλλο περιθώριο από το να ζητήσω την παραπομπή σου στην Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή, και να σου ζητήσω να βάλεις και τον δικό μου κόμβο στο firewall σου, ώστε να μπορώ να φτάνω στο cslab.

----------


## MAuVE

> από το να ζητήσω την παραπομπή σου στην Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή,


Η προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία είναι να συγκεντρώσεις τον απαιτούμενο αριθμό ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών και να με παραπέμψεις στη ΓΣ.

----------


## ysam

Καταρχήν δεν έκοψα 2 tunnel. Το ένα με ΠΑΠΕΙ κάποιος άλλος μας το έκοβε συνέχεια και χωρίς λόγο. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και τον MEW. Το άλλο με cslab το έκοψε ο paravoid μερικές ώρες πρίν την έκτακτη ΓΣ. Εγώ απλά το κράτησα κλειστό μετά από την ΓΣ και μετά από τις συζητήσεις για links προς δυτικά (προς εκεί πάσχει το δίκτυο).

Κατά δεύτερον πολύ θα ήθελα να δω αν θα επιζούσε αυτό το tunnel μετά από το μαχέρι, αλλά ο Achille είναι τυχερός μέσα στην ατυχία του.

Μα γιατί τσακόνεστε για τα tunnels? Κάποτε η λέξη tunnel ήταν απαγορευμένη΄.

Αλήθεια αν το θέλετε πάντος μπορώ να κάνω τα tunnels εγώ μέσα από την Altec Telecoms με Θεσσαλονίκη και με Ηράκλειο και όπου αλλού θέλετε, αν φυσικά θέλουν και τα παιδιά από τα δίκτυα αυτά.. Από ότι κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στο cslab ή όχι?

-ΓΣ

----------


## MAuVE

> Αλήθεια αν το θέλετε πάντος μπορώ να κάνω τα tunnels εγώ μέσα από την Altec Telecoms με Θεσσαλονίκη και με Ηράκλειο και όπου αλλού θέλετε, αν φυσικά θέλουν και τα παιδιά από τα δίκτυα αυτά.. Από ότι κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στο cslab ή όχι?


Θα στείλουμε πρώτα ένα γράμμα στην εταιρεία σου με το οποίο θα διευκρινίζουμε ότι ο διακριτικός μας τίτλος, πλήρης ή εν συντμήσει, δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί χωρίς την άδεια του Σωματείου μας και αν δεν μας ανακοινώσεις ότι η δοκιμαστική περιόδος φιλοξενίας του server μας έληξε, τότε θα το συζητήσουμε σοβαρά.

Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρών σοφών

----------


## sotiris

πριν ανοικτουμε και αλλο με την acn, εχουμε αφησει κατι _χαιρετισματα_ απο την μεταφορα...δεν νομιζετε οτι πρεπει να κλεισουν αυτα πρωτα?

----------


## trendy

> Αλήθεια αν το θέλετε πάντος μπορώ να κάνω τα tunnels εγώ μέσα από την Altec Telecoms με Θεσσαλονίκη και με Ηράκλειο και όπου αλλού θέλετε, αν φυσικά θέλουν και τα παιδιά από τα δίκτυα αυτά..


Όπως είπα και στον Αχιλλέα, δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα στο vpnserver του Ηρακλείου, απλώς περιμένω νέα σας. Ενημερώστε με με ένα pm όταν θα είναι έτοιμη η Αθήνα.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
>  Όσον αφορά το Πολυτεχνείο, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ο Αχιλέας δεν είναι ο πλέον κατάλληλος να μας εκπροσωπεί σ' αυτό.
> 
> 
> Δεν εκπροσωπώ το AWMN στο Πολυτεχνείο, ούτε το έκανα ποτέ.-
> Αν δεν με πιστεύεις, ρώτα και το Δ.Σ.


Αχιλέα πιστεύω οτι δεν πρέπει να συνεχίσεις να μας ενημερώνεις για τις σχέσεις cslab - awmn. Δυστυχώς πολλοί εδώ μέσα ψάχνουν αφορμές και ο σχετικά οξύθυμος χαρακτήρας σου δεν βοηθάει. 
Ας αφήσουμε επιτέλους το ΔΣ να κάνει τις επαφές του, να ανταλάξει τις επιστολές του και να αρκεστούμε στην επίσημη ενημέρωση.

Αμαν πιά με αυτό το παρασκήνιο και τις πρωτοβουλίες για καυγά. 
Εγώ διαθέτω τον κόμβο μου για πειραματισμό απο την πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα. Το ίδιο πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μας . Πιστεύω ότι έχουμε να κερδίσουμε απο αυτό και να κάνουμε το χόμπυ μας πιό ενδιαφέρον.  ::

----------


## B52

Νικο οπως εχεις δει δεν εχω παρει θεση πουθενα σε ολη αυτη την ιστορια με τα τουνελια και το cslab, απο τη μια μερια σε βρισκω ενταξει αλλα απο την αλλη σε βρισκω λαθος.... τι ενοω ....
Και εγω και ο καθενας μας μπορει να μην "γουσταρει" καποιον αλλον απο το δυκτιο γιατι του φταιει το ενα η το αλλο τελος παντων κατι του φταιει, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι μονο αυτος που μας φταιει και ετσι περνει η μπαλα και ολους τους υπολοιπους απο πισω του....
Εγω προσωπικα τον router μου ενω τον συντηρω εγω τον βλεπω οτι ανηκει στο awmn...... ειναι ενας 'δρομος' και δεν μπορει κανενας "γεωργοπαραγωγος"  ::  να βγει με το τρακτερ του και να τον κλεισει γιατι σιγουρα καποιος αλλος θα τον χρειαζετε να περασει.... καταλαβαινεις φανταζομαι τι θελω να πω.......

Ουτε εγω ουτε κανενας μας δεν θελει να ανηκει σε κανεναν αλλωστε γι'αυτο ειμαστε ανοιχτο δυκτιο και σε οποιους δεν θελουμε μπορουμε να τους κανουμε στην 'ακρη' με τον τροπο μας και οχι με το να διασπαμε τα μεταξυ μας πακετα...

'ο χαρακτηρισμος γεωργοπαραγωγος δεν πηγαινε σε εσενα ουτε σε κανεναν απλα ηταν ενα παραδειγμα' και το αναφερω προς αποφυγη *flame*.......  ::

----------


## ysam

Για το θέμα του Server αρμόδιο είναι το ΔΣ να ενημερώσει.. 

Για το Ηράκλειο θα στείλω PM στον Trendy.. 

-ΓΣ

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγω προσωπικα τον router μου ενω τον συντηρω εγω τον βλεπω οτι ανηκει στο awmn...... ειναι ενας 'δρομος' και δεν μπορει κανενας "γεωργοπαραγωγος"


Σχολίασε αν αυτά ισχύουν ή όχι και για το τουνέλι.

Το βρίσκεις σωστό να μας χρησιμοποιούν σαν lab και δεξαμενή άντλησης τεχνογνωσίας για έργο που χρηματοδοτείται από το Γ' ΚΠΣ και όταν κάνουν την δουλειά τους να βάζουν τον Αχιλλέα να μας κουνάει το δάκτυλο ; 

Και τι έχεις τέλος να πείς για την μεγίστη προσβολή της νοημοσύνης μας όταν προσπαθούν να μας πλασάρουν την ίδέα ότι μας κάνουν χάρη ν' αφήσουν τον κόμβο του cslab ανοικτό, όταν είναι γνωστό ότι πρωταρχική αιτία της ύπαρξης αυτού του κόμβου είναι να μοιράζει τζάμπα ίντερνετ σε κάποιους κολλήτους και επί πλέον κεκρόπορτα για μελλοντικά έσοδα από την συνέχεια του χρηματοδοτούμενου έργου του Γ' ΚΠΣ.

Είδαμε πόσο νοιαστήκανε να έχουν και τα δύο interfaces ταυτόχρονα σε λειτουργία ώστε να περνάει traffic. Μόνο όταν κοβόταν το ένα ενδιαφερόντουσαν για το δεύτερο γιατί χάνανε το τζάμπα ιντερνετ.
Το interface με vardas πόσο καιρό ήταν κομμένο ;
Γιατί το θυμηθήκανε όταν κόπηκε αυτό με enaon ;

Επειδή είναι καλοί και θέλουν να μας κάνουν χάρες, ενώ εμείς είμαστε κακοί και δεν τους επιτρέπουμε να πουλήσουνε αυτό που φτιάξαμε ;

Αφου μπήκες στον κόπο ν' ανακατευτείς, απάντησε και στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα.

----------


## B52

Βρε Νικο πολυ απλα με μια απαντηση σε ολα τα ερωτηματα σου δεν με νοιαζει ας κοψουν το λαιμο τους.......
Ουτε internet επερνα (φανατζομαι ουτε και εσυ) ουτε γνωσεις προσφερα σε κανεναν και ουτε θα το κανω αν μου το ζητησουν. Ημουν,ειμαστε και θα ειμαστε για την *ΠΑΡΤΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ......*

Οσο για τα τουνελια,κουνελια δεν πειραζει θα το κανουμε ασυρματα και παλι για παρτη μας θα ειναι....  ::  

Βγαλε το firewall και το τι θα κανει ο Χ,Ψ κομβος απλα μην ασχολεισε.....

EDIT : Να διευκρινισω οτι δεν περνω το μερος κανενος γιατι αλλωστε δεν θα ηταν σωστο απεναντι στα αλλα μελοι, απλα το μονο που με πειραζει ειναι τα FIREWALL....  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Τα tunnel ξανανεβαίνουν Δευτέρα. Περιμένω ένα Pm απο trendy και lewis. Αν υπάρχει ηδη προετοιμασία από Acn, προχωράμε σε διπλά tunnel.


.-

----------


## B52

Μπραβο βρε MEW .... γουελ νταν...  ::

----------


## ysam

Ευχαριστώ Τάσσσσσο.

----------


## aangelis

> Τα tunnel ξανανεβαίνουν Δευτέρα. Περιμένω ένα Pm απο trendy και lewis. Αν υπάρχει ηδη προετοιμασία από Acn, προχωράμε σε διπλά tunnel.
> 
> 
> .-


Καλά ο Χάρης είναι τρομερός!!!!!!!!
Με ένα πόστ και έλυσε το πρόβλημα... !!!!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Τα tunnel ξανανεβαίνουν Δευτέρα. Περιμένω ένα Pm απο trendy και lewis. Αν υπάρχει ηδη προετοιμασία από Acn, προχωράμε σε διπλά tunnel.
> 
> 
> .-


Ο LEWIS είπε "όλα γραπτά"

Αν είναι να σηκώσεις τουνέλι, θα υπάρξει πρώτα γραπτή συμφωνία, άλλως άστο καλύτερα. 

Ελα σ΄επαφή με το ΔΣ.

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε μία από τα ίδια. Μας αρκεί το σημερινό.

Τα ίδια ισχύουν και με την ACN.

----------


## ysam

Αν εννοείς συμφωνία μεταξύ *AltecTelecoms* ( <-- το τονίζω αυτό) και καποιου στο Ηράκλειο, δεν ξέρω καν αν έχουν τα παιδιά σύλλογο η κάτι άλλο τότε από πλευρές μας δεν υπάρχει θέμα (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει από πλευράς Ηρακλείου).

Το ΔΣ του ΑΜΔΑ δεν ξέρω καν αν θα πρέπει και αν θέλει να πάρει κάποια θέση σε αυτό το θέμα, καθότι είναι μία λογική διασύνδεση μεταξύ ενός κόμβου της Αθήνας και ενός άλλου στο Ηράκλειο. 

Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση ας έρθει σε επαφή το ΔΣ μαζί μου αν θέλει να μου πει κάτι περί αυτού και να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα συμμορφωθώ με τις αποφάσεις του.

Κατά τα άλλα εχω στείλει PM στον trendy και περιμένω απάντηση.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.

-ΓΣ

----------


## Lewis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Τα tunnel ξανανεβαίνουν Δευτέρα. Περιμένω ένα Pm απο trendy και lewis. Αν υπάρχει ηδη προετοιμασία από Acn, προχωράμε σε διπλά tunnel.
> 
> 
> .-
> 
> 
> Ο LEWIS είπε "όλα γραπτά"
> ...


ναι ρε γμτ.
να κάνουμε κάτι για να μείνει. νομίζω πως και ο συντοπίτης μου ο Ρουφιάνος συμφωνεί.

να συντάξουμε μιά ωραία επιστολή, ευγενική και καλοπροαίρετη την οποία να στηρίξουμε με τυχόν γνωριμίες μας. 

συζητήστε το με το ΔΣ σας, σε εμάς και στα Κρητικάτσια είναι πιό εύκολα τα πράματα..

----------


## B52

> νομίζω πως και ο συντοπίτης μου ο *Ρουφιάνος* συμφωνεί.


Κατι δεν μου αρεσει με το nick ρε γαμωτο αλλα δεν πειραζει.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Τελικά το thread του κόμβου μου περιέχει ότι θέλεις.

Ευτυχώς που έχουμε και τον Σωτήρη που τελικά θα μας ταξινομήσει όπως πρέπει.

Στα πλαίσια λοιπόν του μελλοντικού ξεσκαρταρίσματος έχω να γράψω μερικές σκέψεις και αρχές που τηρώ σε θέματα διαπραγμάτευσης.

Η διαπραγμάτευση είναι κυρίως τέχνη. 
Διδάσκεται μεν, αλλά όπως ο καλός ο στρατηγός γεννιέται και δεν γίνεται, το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον καλό διαπραγματευτή.

Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής είναι σκληρός μεν, αλλά συνεπής.
Οταν κλείσει μία συμφωνία την εφαρμόζει.
Αν δεν έχει στην τσέπη του την διαδικασία εφαρμογής, δεν κατεβαίνει σε διαδικασία διαπραγμάτευσης.
Κουβέντες του τύπου δεν κατάλαβα/κατάλαβες καλά, δεν το είπαμε έτσι, μία φορά να τις εκστομίσει και ξόφλησε.
Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής σέβεται τους άγραφους κανόνες της συναλλαγής.

Γιατί έγραψα τα παραπάνω :

Μας ήρθαν ξαφνικά δύο προτάσεις για την διασύνδεση Αθηνών-Θεσσαλονίκης-Ηρακλείου. 

Κάποιος είπε να τις πάρουμε και τις δύο. Βλακεία ολκής.

Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής ξέρει ότι ό άλλος δεν σου δίνει ποτέ κάτι χάρισμα.
Αναμένει ανταλλάγματα για να φύγει και αυτός από την διαπραγμάτευση ευχαριστημένος ότι έδωσε κάτι και πήρε κάτι.

Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής ξέρει ότι το μόνο αντάλλαγμα που μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε είναι το όνομά μας και το όλο στορυ. 
"Η εταιρεία μας, ή το τάδε εκπαιδευτικό δίκτυο διασυνέδεσε τις παρακάτω ασύρματες κοινότητες"

Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής ξέρει την υπεραξία που προσφέρει η αποκλειστικότητα (το γνωστό exclusive)

Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής ξέρει ότι αυτός που ήρθε πρώτος και αυτός με τον οποίο έχει κάνει δουλειά στο παρελθόν, διατηρεί ένα μικρό πλεονέκτημα έναντι του δεύτερου ή του νέου. 

Ολα τα παραπάνω οδηγούν στην εξής πρακτική συμβουλή προς το ΔΣ που θα κάνει τις διαπραγματεύσεις.

Συζητάτε πρώτα με την Altec Telecoms γιατί αυτοί πρότειναν πρώτοι.
Συζητάτε στη συνέχεια με το ΤΟΡ.
Σταθμίζετε και τις δύο προτάσεις και επί ισοδυναμίας ή λίγο καλύτερης του ΤΟΡ, κλείνετε με την Altec Telecoms γιατί μας φιλοξενεί τον server.

Αν κάποιος πεί και με τους δύο, τον πλακώνετε στις σφαλίαρες και τον στέλνετε να κάνει scanning στη Γη του Πυρός.

----------


## ysam

Νίκο αρχίζεις να τα χάνεις η δεν έχεις μαζί σου τα γιαλιά σου? 

ALTEC TELECOMS 

οκ? Πες μου ΟΚ γιατι η θα μιλάς για άλλη εταιρία (λογοκλοπή κτλ) η θα μιλάς με παραφρασμένο όνομα που και αυτό δεν είναι καλό.

Μπορείς να δεις και το banneraki στην πρώτη σελίδα του site...

Ααα και να πω και το εξής.. Το έχεις κάνει μεγάλο θέμα αυτό περί ανταλαγμάτων και τα λοιπά.. Ο κάλός ο διαπραγματευτής εκτός από το να γνωρίζει όλα αυτά κάνει και κάτι άλλο.. Πρώτα ακούει και μετά ανοίγει τα χαρτιά του.. Αλλιώς παθάινει δύο πράγματα..

1> Μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί εύκολα.
2> Χάνει το αβαντάζζζ

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο αρχίζεις να τα χάνεις η δεν έχεις μαζί σου τα γιαλιά σου? 
> 
> ALTEC TELECOMS 
> 
> οκ? Πες μου ΟΚ γιατι η θα μιλάς για άλλη εταιρία (λογοκλοπή κτλ) η θα μιλάς με παραφρασμένο όνομα που και αυτό δεν είναι καλό.
> 
> Μπορείς να δεις και το banneraki στην πρώτη σελίδα του site...
> 
> Ααα και να πω και το εξής.. Το έχεις κάνει μεγάλο θέμα αυτό περί ανταλαγμάτων και τα λοιπά.. Ο κάλός ο διαπραγματευτής εκτός από το να γνωρίζει όλα αυτά κάνει και κάτι άλλο.. Πρώτα ακούει και μετά ανοίγει τα χαρτιά του.. Αλλιώς παθάινει δύο πράγματα..
> ...


Σωστά και τα δύο. 
Δύο παρατηρήσεις :

1) Είδατε πως ο σωστός επαγγελματίας προσέχει τον διακριτικό τίτλο της εταιρείας του. 
Γνωρίζει ότι αξίζει λεφτά και όταν διαπιστώσει ότι δεν έχει "περάσει" στον κόσμο αναλαμβάνει δράση.

2) Τα μαθήματα καλού διαπραγματευτή είναι επιπέδου πρώτης δημοτικού
α και βου και γου και ο κάνουν αβγό.
Αυτά που αναφέρεις εσύ είναι ύλη πρώτης Γυμνασίου.
Κρίνοντας από παλαιότερη εμπειρία αυτή κινήθηκε σ΄επιπεδο παιδικού σταθμού.

----------


## ngia

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
H ομαλή και η κατά το δυνατόν αδειάληπτη λειτουργία του δικτύου, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που έχουν διαμορφωθεί από αντίστοιχες ομάδες ή defacto, στην πορεία λειτουργίας του (π.χ πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης) , είναι ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός όλων μας.
Στα πλαίσια αυτά Mauve, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.

το Δ.Σ 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## sbolis

> Στα πλαίσια αυτά Mauve, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.
> 
> το Δ.Σ [/color]
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


(μόλις γύρισα από ούζα και δει πολλά, μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος αλλά με μια γρήγορη ματιά, δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό)
Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη οδηγία του Δ.Σ. και για το jabarlee?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Στα πλαίσια αυτά Mauve, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.
> 
> το Δ.Σ [/color]
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> 
> (μόλις γύρισα από ούζα και δει πολλά, μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος αλλά με μια γρήγορη ματιά, δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό)
> Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη οδηγία του Δ.Σ. και για το jabarlee?


Δεν είναι οδηγία.
Αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο στον jabarlee, προφανώς.

----------


## sbolis

> Αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο στον jabarlee, προφανώς.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=152677#152677

Γιατί ασχολούμαι;

Επειδή ο πρώτος που έχει πει:
"γιατί δεν περνάμε από ένα QoS τα διάφορα τουνέλια και να καθίσουμε
απο μια γωνία και να γελάμε;"
είμαι εγώ....(εποχή openfest στο ΤΕΙ όταν το AWMN ήταν ιδέα)

----------


## ngia

> ..


Δεν έχει σημασία.
Ο κανόνας είναι ότι δεν πειράζουμε το δίκτυο για να κάνουμε άσκηση πολιτικής ή για να διατυπώσουμε την άποψη μας. Για αυτό υπάρχει το forum, το τηλέφωνο και το καφενείο.

----------


## sbolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sbolis
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Δεν έχει σημασία.


Κι όμως έχει σημασία. Aν το Δ.Σ. σας αποφασίσει να βγάλει κάρτα στο Νικό
(Mauve) και όχι στο Μανώλη (jabarlee), εγώ τουλάχιστον θα χάσω την 
καλή ιδέα που είχα. Μέχρι τώρα έχετε χειριστεί *όλες* τις υποθέσεις, σε 
*όλα* τα θέματα πολύ σωστά. Μην το χαλάσετε τώρα...

----------


## ngia

ok δεκτή η παρατήρηση.

----------


## MAuVE

> *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> H ομαλή και η κατά το δυνατόν αδειάληπτη λειτουργία του δικτύου, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που έχουν διαμορφωθεί από αντίστοιχες ομάδες ή defacto, στην πορεία λειτουργίας του (π.χ πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης) , είναι ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός όλων μας.
> Στα πλαίσια αυτά Mauve, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.
> 
> το Δ.Σ 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Δεδομένα :

1) Πρέπει να υπακούουμε στις ρυθμίσεις που εκδίδει το Σωματείο γιατί αλλιώς το δίκτυο γίνεται μπάχαλο.

2) Οι κανόνες που έχουν διαμορφωθεί από αντίστοιχες ομάδες ή defacto, στην πορεία λειτουργίας δίνουν το δικαίωμα σε κόμβους να απενεργοποιούν ζεύξεις τους (πχ τα τουνέλια του cslab)

Σε εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω απενεργοποιώ όλα τα interfaces μου εκτός τούτου με τον billgout.

Η απόφαση τίθεται σε εφαρμογή τα μεσάνυκτα της σήμερον.

Οι κόμβοι spirosco, koem, ATIA και keyman είναι από πλευράς μου ελεύθεροι να διαθέσουν τα interfaces τους κατά τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο.
Οι πελάτες του ΑΡ μου επίσης.

Σου το είχα πεί Νικήτα "θα αναλάβει το ΔΣ το κόστος και θα υπακούσω"

----------


## sbolis

> Σε εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω απενεργοποιώ όλα τα interfaces μου εκτός τούτου με τον billgout.
> 
> Η απόφαση τίθεται σε εφαρμογή τα μεσάνυκτα της σήμερον.


Εγώ θα πρότεινα το εξής (και για να μη φανείς εσύ ο κακός της υπόθεσης):
να άρεις τον περιορισμό στο C class του cslab (και στο άλλο, το κρυφό, που
εμφανίστηκε, πέρασε και εξαφανιστηκε σαν τον κομήτη.. ) και να αφήσεις
τους κακούς της υπόθεσης στα κρύα του λουτρού αφού δημόσια εκτέθηκαν
ήδη .  :: 

Ας μείνουμε στους (μελλοντικούς) πανηγυρισμούς με τις σαμπάνιες...

----------


## MAuVE

@sbolis

Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής υπολογίζει το κόστος κάθε εναλλακτικής λύσης και επιλέγει την λύση με το μικρότερο.

----------


## MAuVE

Καμία παρεμβολή πλέον στο routing του δικτύου.

Εφαρμόσθηκε η ρύθμιση (εντολή ;) του ΔΣ του Σωματείου.

----------


## sotiris

> Καμία παρεμβολή πλέον στο routing του δικτύου.


Σωστα επραξες Νικο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Καμία παρεμβολή πλέον στο routing του δικτύου.
> 
> 
> Σωστα επραξες Νικο.


Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη.

Σε παρακαλώ καθάρισε λίγο το thread από τα διάφορα.

----------


## sotiris

Πρεπει να φυγω τωρα, εχω μια σημαντικη συναντηση, ας το κανει καποιος αλλος mod pls.

----------


## ngia

> Στα πλαίσια αυτά Mauve, βγάλε άμεσα τους περιορισμούς που έβαλες από το δρομολογητή σου.





> 1) Πρέπει να υπακούουμε στις ρυθμίσεις που εκδίδει το Σωματείο γιατί αλλιώς το δίκτυο γίνεται μπάχαλο.
> 
> Σε εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω απενεργοποιώ όλα τα interfaces μου εκτός τούτου με τον billgout.


Η εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω είναι η απενεργοποίηση του κανόνα που απόκοβε ένα συγκεκριμένο cclass και όχι η απενεργοποίηση των διεπαφών σου.
Αναμένουμε άμεσα την ανάλογη διόρθωση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Η εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω είναι η απενεργοποίηση του κανόνα που απόκοβε ένα συγκεκριμένο cclass και όχι η απενεργοποίηση των διεπαφών σου.
> Αναμένουμε άμεσα την ανάλογη διόρθωση.


Η απενεργοποίηση συνετελέσθη. 

Αν δεν το πιστεύεις δίνω για 24 ώρες το password του router μου ώστε να μπορεί ο καθένας να το διαπιστώσει.

Οσον αφορά την διαχείριση του εξοπλισμού μου, συγνώμη αλλά το Σωματείο δεν έχει απολύτως καμία δικαιοδοσία επ' αυτού.

Αλλο το routing του δικτύου και άλλο πως χρησιμοποιώ εγώ τον εξοπλισμό μου. 

Μην τα μπερδεύεις Νικήτα εσύ ένα έξυπνο άτομο.

Παραθέτω pm που έστειλα στον ngia

_Νικήτα, 

Αν βγείτε σαν ΔΣ και δώσετε ανοικτά και σαφώς εντολή για την αφαίρεση, θα υπακούσω. 

Θα πρέπει και εσείς ν' αναλάβετε την ευθύνη της ενδοτικότητας που μας έφτασε στο σημείο να μας κουνάει το δάκτυλο ο Αχιλλέας. 

Υπολογίστε τα υπερ και τα κατά της πράξεως και προχωρήστε. 

Μέχρι τότε το φίλτρο παραμένει. 

Νίκος_

Την συμφωνία από μέρους μου την ετήρησα και παρέδωσα αυτό που συμφωνήσαμε.

Τηρήστε τώρα και εσείς το δικό σας μέρος και μην προσπαθείτε να το παίξετε τρέλα.

Το ότι δεν συνυπολογίσατε στα πιθανά σενάρια την κίνησή μου αυτή είναι αποκλειστικό σας πρόβλημα.

Είπαμε ο καλός διαπραγματευτής γεννιέται, δεν γίνεται.

Πίσω στην εξέδρα μου

----------


## ngia

> Οσον αφορά την διαχείριση του εξοπλισμού μου, συγνώμη αλλά το Σωματείο δεν έχει απολύτως καμία δικαιοδοσία επ' αυτού.


Όταν η χρήση του από μέλος προκαλεί βλάβη στο δίκτυο τότε σαφώς έχει αφού θα πρέπει να προστατευτεί η δομή του δικτύου.
Μην τα μπερδεύεις Mauve εσύ ένα έξυπνο άτομο. 




> Την συμφωνία από μέρους μου την ετήρησα και παρέδωσα αυτό που συμφωνήσαμε.


Είτε παραδίδεις τον κόμβο όπως ήταν πριν και είσαι σύμφωνος είτε γίνεσαι παράφωνος.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ζημειώνει το δίκτυο με τον οποιονδήποτε τρόπο.

Δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε απλούστερα.
Ή συμμορφώνεσαι ή επιφυλασσόμαστε των διαδικασίων που θα ακολουθήσουμε._

το Δ.Σ
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Τώρα το να συνυπολογίσεις τα πιθανά σενάρια είναι αποκλειστικό σου πρόβλημα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mauve
> 
> Οσον αφορά την διαχείριση του εξοπλισμού μου, συγνώμη αλλά το Σωματείο δεν έχει απολύτως καμία δικαιοδοσία επ' αυτού.
> 
> 
> Όταν η χρήση του από μέλος προκαλεί βλάβη στο δίκτυο τότε σαφώς έχει αφού θα πρέπει να προστατευτεί η δομή του δικτύου.
> Μην τα μπερδεύεις Mauve εσύ ένα έξυπνο άτομο. 
> 
> 
> ...


Να προβείτε στις ίδιες ακριβώς ενέργειες σχετικά με την διακοπή των τουνελιών του cslab.

Δηλαδή, να πάρετε τις ίδιες ακριβώς αποφάσεις και να τις κοινοποιήσετε με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο στον κόμβο του cslab.

Αν δεν το κάνετε, επιφυλάσσομαι να σας ελέγξω για ανάρμοστη και παραπτωματική συμπεριφορά και συγκεκριμένα για άνιση και μεροληπτική μεταχείριση μέλους κατα τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται από το Καταστατικό του Σωματείου.

Γιά όλες τις παραπάνω αποφάσεις που υπογράφεις ως το ΔΣ, να δημοσιευθούν τα πρακτικά με τις απόψεις όλων των μελών του ΔΣ.

Ο καλός διαπραγματευτής όταν διαπιστώνει ότι οι συνομιλητές του αποδεικνύονται αφερέγκυοι διακόπτει τις διαπραγματεύσεις και διασφαλίζει τα δικαιώματά του δια της νομίμου οδού.

Εδω τελειώνει η ιστορία, η συνέχεια στην επόμενη Γενική Συνέλευση

----------


## argi

Νομίζω πως το να άρει o Μauve το φίλτρο είναι θέμα γενικότερο και πρέπει να το κάνει για το καλό (βραχυ- μέσο πρόθεσμο του δικτύου)

Αν θέλει όμως να κόψει κάποια interfaces πρέπει να έχει κάθε δικαίωμα... μπορεί αν θέλει να γίνει πελάτης ή και να βγέι τελειώς... Βέβαια το αν θα ήταν καλό να συνεχίσει να είναι κόμβος όπως είναι, είναι άλλη υπόθεση... (είναι κρίμα να φύγει ή να περιορίζεται αντί να αναπτύσσεται ...)

Υπό αυτό το πνευμα δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κινηθεί κανεις εναντίον του cslab γιατι κόπηκε το tunnel... έδω τα πράγματα είναι best effort και όχι εγγυημένα και έτσι δεν μπορείς να τιμωρήσεις κάποιον γιατί για ΧΥΖ λόγο δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει να παρέχει μια υπηρεσία...

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

Με τις ευχαριστίες μου προς τους :

spirosco, 
ATIA, 
koem, 
billgout και 
oNikosEimai (keyman)

για την μακρά και επωφελή συνεργασία, καθώς και όλους τους πρόσφατους αλλά και παλαιότερους πελάτες του ΑΡ μου, θα παρακαλούσα τον Σωτήρη να κλειδώσει την παρούσα ενότητα.

Αν κάποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μπορεί να το κάνει με pm ή στο [email protected].

----------


## nikpet

Τα κατέβασες όλα τελικά;
Και αυτό με τον Billgout;
Κάπου είχα δει, μέσα στο χαμό, ότι αυτό θα το άφηνες...

----------


## racer

Με πραγματικά μεγάλη πικρία που φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο κλειδώνω το παρόν thread έπειτα από προτροπή του ιδιοκτήτη του κόμβου.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Η ενότητα ξεκλειδώνεται μετά από αίτημα το ιδιοκτήτη του κόμβου.

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν υφίσταται πλέον λόγος ο κόμβος να βρίσκεται κατεβασμένος, ούτε τώρα ούτε αν/όταν ξανανοίξει το cslab. 

Κατά το διάστημα όμως που πέρασε οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι αναπροσαρμόσανε τα λινκς τους.

Επιπλέον, δεν επιθυμώ να κάνω λινκ με κόμβους που χρησιμοποιούν συχνότητες έκτός των [email protected],4GHz

Γι' αυτό όποιος πιστός στους 2,4, παλαιός ή νέος, θέλει να κάνει λινκ μαζί μου, ας μου στείλει pm ή ας γράψει από κάτω.

Οταν εξασφαλίσω backbone connectivity θα ανοίξω και το ap μου.

MAC addresses όπως κάνουν πλέον πολλοί κόμβοι δεν θα ζητήσω, αλλά θα κόβω όποιον πελάτη δω να χρησιμοποιεί κρυπτογράφηση.

Ο ραδιερασιτεχνισμός προυποθέτει να είναι σαφές το ποιός στέλνει και τι στέλνει.

----------


## andreas

Η συζητηση μεταφερθηκε εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13443
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13443

----------


## papashark

> Δεν υφίσταται πλέον λόγος ο κόμβος να βρίσκεται κατεβασμένος, ούτε τώρα ούτε αν/όταν ξανανοίξει το cslab.





> Εγώ θα συνιστούσα στον Γιώργο (vardas) να κόψει τελείως το interface με cslab.
> 
> Ετσι θα μπορέσω να ξανασηκώσω τον κόμβο μου.
> 
> Υπενθυμίζω ότι κατέβασα τον κόμβο μου για να μην περνάει κίνηση από/προς cslab. 
> 
> Αν το cslab τεθεί εκτός δικτύου, δεν θα έχω κανένα λόγο να τον κρατάω εκτός.



Μπράβο Νίκο, κατάφερες να πετάξεις έξω το cslab για να ξανασηκώσεις τον κόμβο σου.

Ελπίζω να έχεις φροντίσει να κάνεις την σχέση με το ΕΜΠ τόσο χάλια, ώστε να μην ξανασηκωθεί ποτέ.


Μπράβο, πέταξες έναν κόμβο με ατελείωτο content, και μάλιστα όχι τσόντες και πειρατικά προγράμματα, αλλά κάτι ΤΒ από νόμιμο λογισμικό, και στην θέση του κράτησες τον ποιό αναξιόπιστο κόμβο του AWMN, τον κόμβο που πέφτει όχι όποτε έχει πρόβλημα ο ίδιος ο κόμβος, αλλά όταν περνάει μητρικά ο κομβούχος του.....


Μπρρρρρρρρρρρρρααααααααααααάββββοοοοοοο Χάρυ  :: 

Πάνο για ότι θες να πεις άνοιξε σε παρακαλώ μία ενότητα. Εδώ συζητάμε μόνο για κινήσεις του κόμβου του Mauve προς ενημέρωση.
Pater_Familias

----------


## Vigor

Πρόσεξε Πάνο, στο επόμενό σου post καίγεσαι!

Έχεις φτάσει αισίως τις 10000 δημοσιεύσεις....

----------


## papashark

Πάνο για ότι θες να πεις άνοιξε σε παρακαλώ μία ενότητα. Εδώ συζητάμε μόνο για κινήσεις του κόμβου του Mauve προς ενημέρωση.
Pater_Familias[/quote]

Για τις κινήσεις του κόμβου MAuVE μιλάω.....


Εάν δεν σου αρέσουν, πάρε όλο τον κόμβο και πήγαινε τον στον σύλλογο, ή φτιάξε ακόμα καλύτερα μια κλειστή ενότητα, να την βλέπεις μόνο εσύ και ο MAuVE.....

----------


## MAuVE

To AP βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία.

Υπάρχει μόνο μία διέξοδος προς τον κορμό, μέσω keyman και άλλα 4 interfaces διαθέσιμα.

Οι παλαιοί πελάτες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τις δικές τους ΙΡs

Τουνέλια δεν επιτρέπονται.

----------


## tse0123

papashark εμένα η διαπίστωσή μου είναι πως δεν ενοχλεί το cslab ως απλά κόμβος αλλά ως την πολιτική που ακολουθεί (δηλ. τα tunnels).
Είναι ορθό κατ'εμέ να περιορίζεται στο ελάχιστο (να μην πω να απαγορεύεται, όπως ο Νίκος) η χρήση των tunnels, παρά ίσως ειδικών περιπτώσεων, καθώς επιβαρύνει το δίκτυο ανισομερώς ως προς τους υπολοίπους, τουτέστιν "κλέψιμο" b/w.

Nίκο χάρηκα που είσαι πάλι up, έχω ήδη έτοιμο πιάτο+feeder αμα θες να κάνουμε eexi-tse0123-mauve.  ::   :: 

(Aν και τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, μάλλον θα βάλω grid, με τον παρόντα
ιστό και τον αέρα... άλλος για Mauve τράβηξε κι άλλος για.. Τουρκοβούνια.
Οπότε any προσφορές-δωρεές για 20+dBm υψηλής ποιότητας grid ευπρόσδεκτες.)

----------


## MAuVE

> Nίκο χάρηκα που είσαι πάλι up, έχω ήδη έτοιμο πιάτο+feeder αμα θες να κάνουμε eexi-tse0123-mauve.


Μπορείς να βγάλεις ένα ΑΡ να κεντράρω επάνω σου.

----------


## MAuVE

tse0123,

Γύρισα ένα ΑΡ χονδρικά προς το μέρος σου με ssid awmn_280-pros_Exarheia.

Αν ο acoul μπορεί να διαθέσει interface στην EEXI, θα βγεί ένα πολύ χρήσιμο λινκ με κοντά σκέλη < 1km.

Γενικά όμως θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μία συμφωνία μεταξύ των εκπροσώπων awmn και EEXI για να μην επαναληφθούν λάθη του παρελθόντος.

----------


## papashark

> Γενικά όμως θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μία συμφωνία μεταξύ των εκπροσώπων awmn και EEXI για να μην επαναληφθούν λάθη του παρελθόντος.


Mάλλον πρέπει να ξεπεράσετε τις αντιλήψεις του παρελθόντος....

Εάν ο acoul τα βρήκε με την ΕΕΧΙ και έχτισε ΑΡ στην ταράτσα της, δεν σημαίνει ότι ο σύλλογος του awmn τα βρήκε με την ΕΕΧΙ και έχει καμιά δουλειά μαζί της.

Σταματήστε να παραλογίζεστε και να απαιτήτε να οικιοποιήστε τις γνωριμίες και τα κοννέ των άλλων.....

----------


## john70

Για να μήν έχουμε μπουρδολογία πάλι .

Ο Πρόεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ εκτος απο φίλος αρκετών μας εδω , είναι μέλος του συλλόγου. Ετσι για να μην έχουμε ¨σπασμένα τηλέφωνα"

@Mauve

Κάνε μια βόλτα απο το http://www.eexi.gr Για να καταλάβεις τί είναι η ΕΕΧΙ και πώς έχει περάσει τις παιδικές ασθένειες ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο Πρόσεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ εκτος απο φίλος αρκετών μας εδω , είναι μέλος του συλλόγου. Ετσι για να μην έχουμε ¨σπασμένα τηλέφωνα"


Κανένα πρόβλημα τότε.

----------


## Achille

> papashark εμένα η διαπίστωσή μου είναι πως δεν ενοχλεί το cslab ως απλά κόμβος αλλά ως την πολιτική που ακολουθεί (δηλ. τα tunnels).
> Είναι ορθό κατ'εμέ να περιορίζεται στο ελάχιστο (να μην πω να απαγορεύεται, όπως ο Νίκος) η χρήση των tunnels, παρά ίσως ειδικών περιπτώσεων, καθώς επιβαρύνει το δίκτυο ανισομερώς ως προς τους υπολοίπους, τουτέστιν "κλέψιμο" b/w.


Αυτό το συμπέρασμα πως το έβγαλες; Ότι τα tunnels κλέβουν bandwidth εννοώ, και ότι το cslab τα χρησιμοποιούσε για να κλέβει bandwidth από τους άλλους κόμβους.

Να δω τι άλλο θα ακούσω εδώ μέσα πια...

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Ο Πρόσεδρος της ΕΕΧΙ εκτος απο φίλος αρκετών μας εδω , είναι μέλος του συλλόγου. Ετσι για να μην έχουμε ¨σπασμένα τηλέφωνα"
> 
> 
> Κανένα πρόβλημα τότε.


Όντως είναι μέλος του Σωματείου μας, προσωπικά όμως, θα προτιμούσα και συμφωνητικό peering.  ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


Peering ???????????????????????

 ::   ::  Νίκο , Μαζέψου !

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


Είναι μέλος του συλλόγου ?

Τι nickname έχει ? ;Eχει στήσει τίποτα ?

----------


## mindfox

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ...


Προφανώς εδώ υπάρχει μια μικρή παρερμηνεία...

Κατ' αρχήν το "Μαζέψου" είναι πολύ έντονη λέξη ως πρώτη απάντηση.
Μήπως κατ' αρχήν θα έπρεπε να ρωτήσεις τι ακριβώς εννοεί ο Νίκος Κλαδάκης;

Εγώ μη γνωρίζοντας τι εννοεί, έχω τα παρακάτω ερωτήματα:

1) Η ΕΕΧΙ είναι και τύπου ISP, σωστά; Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα του στυλ: ο τάδε παίρνει Internet από την ΕΕΧΙ, ο δείνα έχει tunnel κοκ; Υπάρχει τρόπος διαφυγής μιας τέτοιας κατάστασης;

2) Η ΕΕΧΙ μόνο καλό μπορεί να μας προσφέρει, αν η διασύνδεση δεν είναι μόνο σε layer2 αλλά και σε συναντήσεις, ανταλλαγές απόψεων, τεχνογνωσίας κλπ. Πιστεύω πως έχουμε αρκετά να πάρουμε και ίσως να έχουμε και να δώσουμε, αρκεί να είμαστε ομαδικοί και όχι πικρόχολοι και καχύποτποι

3) Νίκο, όταν λες peering agreement, τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Θεωρείς δεδομένη την άντληση internet bandwidth και αν ναι, πως προέκυψε αυτό;

4) Εκτός από τη λογική συμπήκνωσης του δικτύου, τι άλλα οφέλη θα μπορούσαμε να αποκομίσουμε από αυτό; (π.χ. news servers, irc server κλπ)

Αυτά τα ολίγα από πλευράς μου. Δεν εκπροσωπώ κανέναν, μοιράζομαι τις σκέψεις ανοιχτά μαζί σας, όπως πάντα έκανα.

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> ...


Μην τον παρεξηγείς Κώστα το "μαζέψου" είναι πολύ αγαπημένη του έκφραση  ::  και το κάνει με χιούμορ
Λοιπόν στο θέμα μας τώρα, internet bandwidth δεν παιζει, απο οτι ξερω πιο πολυ ιντερνετ εχει το AWMN απο οτι η ΕΕΧΙ  :: 
Άρα το 1) και 3) εξω.
Το 2) και το 4) είναι τα πολύ σημαντικά και δεν είναι μόνο αυτά, αρκεί η φαντασία σου να δουλέψει. Αλλά ας μην βιαζόμαστε, για την ώρα χτίζεται μια πολύ καλή σχέση.  ::

----------


## andreas

Στο 4 δημιουργειται μια σχεση eexi-awmn-ellak-dev με πολλες προοπτικες αποσα ακουσα  ::

----------


## mindfox

> Μην τον παρεξηγείς Κώστα το "μαζέψου" είναι πολύ αγαπημένη του έκφραση  και το κάνει με χιούμορ
> Λοιπόν στο θέμα μας τώρα, internet bandwidth δεν παιζει, απο οτι ξερω πιο πολυ ιντερνετ εχει το AWMN απο οτι η ΕΕΧΙ  Άρα το 1) και 3) εξω.
> Το 2) και το 4) είναι τα πολύ σημαντικά και δεν είναι μόνο αυτά αρκεί η φαντασία σου να δουλέψει. Αλλά ας μην βιαζόμαστε για την ώρα χτίζεται μια πολύ καλή σχέση.


Δεν θέλω να κρίνω το χιούμορ του John70 αλλά τα οφέλη που μπορούμε να έχουμε από μια ενδεχόμενη συνεργασία με την ΕΕΧΙ.

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω, προσεκτικές κινήσεις από τους εμπλεκόμενους με το θέμα και προς Θεού: όχι άλλες καχυποψίες.
Αν κάποιος βγάλει κάτι παραπάνω σαν προσωπικό όφελος, ας το βγάλει ρε παιδιά. Δεν πειράζει, αρκεί να οφεληθεί και το δίκτυο (που στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, πιστεύω πως θα οφεληθεί)
Αμάν πια!!! Τέρμα η λογικές του στυλ: Γιατί αυτός και όχι εγώ...
Ας ήσουν κι εσύ αυτός, για να ήταν εγώ... (τι λέω βραδιάτικα...)

Νίκο, προσεκτικά και με ρέγουλα. Δεν χρειάζονται βιασύνες, ούτε παραλογισμοί, ούτε τίποτα τρελλά.
Η ΕΕΧΙ ξεκίνησε όπως ξεκίνησε (άαααχ, παλιές εποχές) και έφτασε όπου έφτασε.
Και μόνο η εμπειρία της, είναι πολύτιμος βοηθός.
Μακάρι να μην το χαλάσουμε κι αυτό

----------


## paravoid

proof-of-concept για αυτούς που νομίζουν πως το sniffing και η απαγόρευση κρυπτογραφίας μπορεί να περιορίσει κάποιον πραγματικά:
http://www.cs.uit.no/~daniels/PingTunnel/

(edit) Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, από τότε που ο κόμβος του MAuVE επαναενεργοποιήθηκε, δεν έχω συνδεθεί και ούτε σκοπεύω.

 ::

----------


## Alexandros

> proof-of-concept για αυτούς που νομίζουν πως το sniffing και η απαγόρευση κρυπτογραφίας μπορεί να περιορίσει κάποιον πραγματικά:
> http://www.cs.uit.no/~daniels/PingTunnel/


Υπάρχει βέβαια και το http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1149.html
Και όπως πάμε εκεί θα καταλήξουμε.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## paravoid

> Υπάρχει βέβαια και το http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1149.html
> Και όπως πάμε εκεί θα καταλήξουμε.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


 ::   ::   :: 
Φοβερό!
Να σαι καλά  ::

----------


## paravoid

Α Αλέξανδρε, δεν σε βλέπω πολύ ενημερωμένο. Το έψαξα λίγο:
Το 1149 είναι amended από το RFC 2549, 
"IP over Avian Carriers with Quality of Service".

----------


## DiGi

Έχουν γίνει και ορισμένες δοκιμές και για να μην πάρετε σκάρτο εξοπλισμό.
http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/vegard ... index.html

----------


## sotiris

> Έχουν γίνει και ορισμένες δοκιμές και για να μην πάρετε σκάρτο εξοπλισμό.
> http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/vegard ... index.html


καλως τον Γιαννη!!!!
πετα ρε συ ενα utp στον Αγγελιδη να συνδεθεις στην ψυχεδελεια του δικτυου μας.
(ειναι κατι στιγμες που αναπολω εκεινα τα "ειδικου τυπου" ποστ που εκανες)

----------


## MAuVE

Ας δούν παρακαλώ όσοι συνδέονται στο ΑΡ μου τις παρακάτω MAC addreses μήπως και άθελά τους προκαλούν πρόβλημα.

Σε ποιους ανοίκουν οι 3 τελευταίες Unassigned που δεν έχουν ΙΡ τσο 10.2.8.xx

_350 Series AP AP350_MAuVE 10.2.8.1 *********** 
Generic 802.11 10.2.8.40 *********** Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.2.8.34 *********** Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned ************ Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned ************ Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned ************ Assoc [self]_

----------


## panossio

> Ας δούν παρακαλώ όσοι συνδέονται στο ΑΡ μου τις παρακάτω MAC addreses μήπως και άθελά τους προκαλούν πρόβλημα.
> 
> Σε ποιους ανοίκουν οι 3 τελευταίες Unassigned που δεν έχουν ΙΡ τσο 10.2.8.xx
> 
> _350 Series AP AP350_MAuVE 10.2.8.1 0040965223c2 
> Generic 802.11 10.2.8.40 ************* Assoc [self] 
> Generic 802.11 10.2.8.34 ************* Assoc [self] 
> Generic 802.11 Unassigned ************ Assoc [self] 
> Generic 802.11 Unassigned ************* Assoc [self] 
> Generic 802.11 Unassigned ********** Assoc [self]_


Mauve η MAC add ************ είναι η Ethernet mac Add του d-link μου
για την ΙP 10.2.8.33.
Ενώ η wireless ***************
Φιλικά 
Παναγιώτης

----------


## jabarlee

καλό θα ήτανε τις mac να τις έχετε private, γιατί κυκλοφορούνε και πονηροί (βλ. spoofing)

----------


## mpakle

Νικο εχεις pm.

----------


## MAuVE

Ok βρεθήκαμε, μπορείτε να σβήσετε τις MAC.

Το θέμα είναι όμως γιατί δεν φαίνονται αφού όλες είναι στο 10.2.8.xx

Αργύρη (mpakle), 

Aπό τότε που έβαλες το static route, τι ταχύτητες πιάνεις ;

Εχεις dc να δείς αν έχεις χαμηλές ταχύτητες σαν του panossio ?

----------


## mpakle

Νικο 
χτες εβαλα dc.
Oι ταχυτητες μου ηταν max 4-5kB με εξαιρεση download απο panossio που εφτασαν τα 30-40kB.(Ταυτοχρονα και μιλαμε για βραδυ)
Απο την αλλη με το ζορι βλεπω, οταν βλεπω, forum.

Ωστοσο εχω λογους να το αποδιδω στο ασχημο link μου,πριν απο οπουδηποτε αλλου..

Μια αυτοψια στην ταρατσα μου απο σενα μπορει να βοηθησει.  ::  

mpakle.

----------


## tse0123

Προς Αchille:

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως επρόκειτο για μια λογική υπόθεση κι όχι για 
βεβαιότητα εκ μέρους μου.
Η υπόθεση στηριζόταν στην παραδοχή ότι τα tunnels λειτουργούν όπως περίπου το QoS, παίρνουν δλδ υψηλότερη προτεραιότητα στη δρομολόγηση..

Θα ήθελα είτε σε άλλο thread ή σε pm να μου αναλύσεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος
που ξέρει περί των ip συραγγών (ngia αφιερωμένο  ::  ) , βαρβαριστί ip tunnels  ::   ::   ::  διότι καθώς φαίνεται δεν γνωρίζω με ακρίβεια περί τίνος πρόκειται...

----------


## MAuVE

Αντικατέστησα το ΑΡ με ένα Lancom και άλλαξα κανάλι.

Ας μου πουν οι πελάτες αν είδαν βελτίωση.

----------


## MAuVE

Μία ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα από το Lancom

Δείτε πόσους *πελάτες* (όχι APs) βλέπει :

_Seen-Clients
MAC-Address Interface Signal-Level Age Network-Name 
**********ad WLAN-1 -77 0 awmn_280 
**********3e WLAN-1 -92 42 awmn-4218 
**********83 WLAN-1 -90 1 Awmn_633 
**********69 WLAN-1 -85 3 1231 
**********ae WLAN-1 -84 64 xaewirelessnetwork3617 
***********fd WLAN-1 -84 46 linksys 
**********49 WLAN-1 -84 7 1231 
**********8a WLAN-1 -92 776 awmn-4002 
**********c7 WLAN-1 -67 22 default 
**********9c WLAN-1 -85 1559 awmn-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210 
**********9d WLAN-1 -89 1562 awmn1552-4263 
**********66 WLAN-1 -93 77 Novotel 
**********19 WLAN-1 -92 1348 awmn-4002 
**********8b WLAN-1 -91 1570 SEXFORM 
**********cc WLAN-1 -94 31 awmn_280-1433 
**********81 WLAN-1 -90 1514 teiofathens_3 
**********06 WLAN-1 -90 42 awmn_280 
**********2b WLAN-1 -96 131 tsunami 
***********4b WLAN-1 -89 1255 awmn-1286 
**********25 WLAN-1 -91 1139 awmn-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210 
**********b7 WLAN-1 -86 287 
**********d5 WLAN-1 -90 755 
**********29 WLAN-1 -90 549 
**********1e WLAN-1 -85 374 awmn-4068 
**********35 WLAN-1 -89 316 Awmn_633 
**********a2 WLAN-1 -91 277 ******************************** 
**********25 WLAN-1 -86 2 pupone 
**********8c WLAN-1 -93 215 
**********15 WLAN-1 -95 143 akiros 
**********54 WLAN-1 -87 4_

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλύτερα σβήσε τις mac Νίκο...

Πάντως οι περισσότεροι είναι του AWMN...

----------


## MAuVE

Ξανάεβαλα σαν ΑΡ το 350 Cisco.

Το Lancom αποδείχθηκε πιό σνομπ και δεν μίλαγε καθόλου με τα D-Links των acid και mpakle.

Αυτό το μήνυμα το γράφω από το laptop για να βεβαιωθώ ότι το ΑΡ δουλεύει σωστά.

Για να δούμε.....

----------


## spirosco

Τα lancoms ειναι για αλλες δουλειες Νικο...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Τα lancoms ειναι για αλλες δουλειες Νικο... :)


Γι' αυτό διερωτάται ο acoul how big the awmn is ?

Θα σου ζήταγα να κάνεις κανένα scan Σπύρο, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα έχεις πιά καμία κάρτα στους 2,4.

Ο ataraxos στη γειτονιά σου είναι; Μου φέρνει καλό σχετικά σήμα, αλλά δεν ακούει (wrt θα έχει).

----------


## dti

Ο ataraxos είναι πολύ ψηλά στην Πετρούπολη και λογικά πρέπει να βλέπεστε πολύ καλά.

----------


## spirosco

Νικο υπαρχουν και οι multiband καρτες...  :: 

Δεν κοιτας καλυτερα προς EEXI μηπως υπαρχει εκει κανα παραθυρο οπτικης?

----------


## MAuVE

> Νικο υπαρχουν και οι multiband καρτες... :)
> 
> Δεν κοιτας καλυτερα προς EEXI μηπως υπαρχει εκει κανα παραθυρο οπτικης?


Το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ. Δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.

----------


## MAuVE

Φτού, μην το ματιάσω φαίνεται να πηγαίνει καλά.

4 πελάτες , οι 3 με D-Link δεν είναι και άσχημα.

Βέβαια, απόψε που έχει αδειάσει η Αθήνα λόγω του 3ημέρου δεν είναι και οι πιό κατάλληλες συνθήκες για δοκιμές.

Το πραγματικό τεστ θα γίνει την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα, κυρίως τα μεσημέρια (κίνηση από εταιρικά δίκτυα, υψηλές θερμοκρασίες κλπ.)

Για να δούμε

----------


## tse0123

Για ΕΕΧΙ είμαι γω εδώ...  ::   ::   ::  

Μόνο που δε βρήκα εξωτερικό case για το wrap και pigtail ακόμα.
Περιμένω να παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό, λογικά από βδομάδα θα τα'χω.

ps: Μπορεί/θέλει κανείς a? Αν είναι να κοιτάξω για κεραία...

----------


## MAuVE

> ps: Μπορεί/θέλει κανείς a? Αν είναι να κοιτάξω για κεραία...


Γιώργο,

802.11b και μόνο στα 13 κανάλια των 2,4GHz

Οταν επιτραπεί το a, ευχαρίστως. 

Τώρα a = πιπέρι στο στόμα.

----------


## tse0123

Χαχαχα!
Ο κλασσικός Νίκος. So b it is.

Oμαδική για κεραίες παίζει;

----------


## spirosco

Αν δεν περιοριστεις σε εξωτερικη συσκευη και προκειται να στησεις linux-like router,
τοτε προτιμησε μια multiband atheros για να μην πετας λεφτα στο μελλον.
Για κεραια προτιμησε πιατο, προσαρμοζεται κι αυτο στο μελλον ευκολα σχετικα.

----------


## nvak

> Αν δεν περιοριστεις σε εξωτερικη συσκευη και προκειται να στησεις linux-like router,
> τοτε προτιμησε μια multiband atheros για να μην πετας λεφτα στο μελλον.
> Για κεραια προτιμησε πιατο, προσαρμοζεται κι αυτο στο μελλον ευκολα σχετικα.


Είναι η καλύτερη λύση, γιατί με μία απλή αλλαγή feeder μελλοντικά, περνάς στο a. 
Αρκεί να είσαι εγκρατής εσύ και ο MAuVE και δεν μπείτε στον πειρασμό να δοκιμάσετε σε ξεχειλωμένο g  ::  
Προσοχή, γιατί αυτές οι multiband atheros έχουν χαλάσει τα καλύτερα παιδιά  ::

----------


## tse0123

Χμμ.. καλό το πιάτο αλλά είμαι ψηλά και φυσάει....
Θα το δοκιμάσω, έχω ήδη 80άρι πιάτο + feeder.
Ίσως βέβαια θα πρεπε να πάρω μικρότερο, στύλ nova.
Νίκο, ελπίζω από κανάλια να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα..

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δαμιανέ απομάκρυνα το μύνημά σου γιατί δεν αφορούσε θέμα του κόμβου του Νίκου (Mauve). Σε παρακαλώ να έχεις την ευθιξία να δημοσιεύεις τα θέματα που σε αφορούν στις αντίστοιχες ενότητες που έχουν ανοιχτεί.

----------


## tse0123

Λοιπόν παρελήφθη WRAP.1E , cm9, και cf.
Τώρα τι κάνουνε;
Κατέβασα ένα Tiny Bios αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πως να το εγκαταστήσω.
Το RS232 το βάζουμε όπως είναι στο COMx του PC?
Aν υπάρχει topic plz δώστε σύνδεσμο.

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ απομάκρυνα το μύνημά σου γιατί δεν αφορούσε θέμα του κόμβου του Νίκου (Mauve). Σε παρακαλώ να έχεις την ευθιξία να δημοσιεύεις τα θέματα που σε αφορούν στις αντίστοιχες ενότητες που έχουν ανοιχτεί.


Θεωρώ την παρέμβασή άστοχη και μεροληπτική.
Πριν από τη δική μου απάντηση υπάρχουν άλλες απαντήσεις που αναφέρονται σε θέματα που έχουν σχέση με κεραίες στα 5 GHz που σαφώς έχουμε πει οτι πρέπει να συζητιούνται σε άλλη ενότητα.
Αυτά δεν τα πείραξες...
Έσβησες όμως 1 ή 2 φορές τη δική μου διακριτική απάντηση στο ερώτημα του χρήστη αν παίζει κάποια ομαδική παραγγελία...
Δηλαδή αν έγραφα οτι υπάρχει σε εξέλιξη ομαδική παραγγελία για ΧΧΧ κεραίες Grid ΥΥ dbi, στα ΩΩ GHz με τιμή περίπου ΖΖΖ ευρώ, (η οποία βεβαίως μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί ψηλά σε ιστό) θα ήταν καλύτερα;

Αν ήθελες να ήσουν σωστός θα έπρεπε να έκανες edit και την ερώτηση του tse0123 και να του έστελνες την απάντησή μου με pm.

----------


## dti

> Λοιπόν παρελήφθη WRAP.1E , cm9, και cf.
> Τώρα τι κάνουνε;
> Κατέβασα ένα Tiny Bios αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πως να το εγκαταστήσω.
> Το RS232 το βάζουμε όπως είναι στο COMx του PC?
> Aν υπάρχει topic plz δώστε σύνδεσμο.


Αντιγράφεις το image κάποιου OS στη cf. Θα πρότεινα Mikrotik ή Voyage.
Εναλλακτικά καλό φαίνεται και το pfsence που υποστηρίζει την CM9 και δέχεται διάφορα πακέτα εύκολα μέσα από γραφικό περιβάλλον.
Δες στο manual του wrap σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεσαι για τη σειριακή πόρτα, μέσω της οποίας θα ρυθμίσεις αρχικά τα settings των ethernet ports.
Περισσότερα θα βρεις στα links της σελίδας: http://www.pcengines.ch/wrap.htm

----------


## tse0123

Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν το WRAP έχει ήδη φορεμένο BIOS, ή πρέπει να του το φορτώσεις.
Από το manual αναφέρεται το tinyBios αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πως το περνάς.
Αν κάποιος ξέρει σίγουρα plz reply!

----------


## wiresounds

> Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν το WRAP έχει ήδη φορεμένο BIOS, ή πρέπει να του το φορτώσεις.
> Από το manual αναφέρεται το tinyBios αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πως το περνάς.
> Αν κάποιος ξέρει σίγουρα plz reply!


Είναι ήδη φορεμένο. Γράφεις την CF με το physdiskwrite
http://www.m0n0.ch/wall/physdiskwrite.php
-Προσοχή στην επιλογή του δίσκου-
Βάζεις την CF στο WRAP και ανάλογα με το distro, το κάνεις access είτε από web gui είτε με null modem cable από την σειριακή του WRAP με ένα terminal emulator από το pc.

----------


## tse0123

null modem cable = σειριακό καλώδιο RS232;

Terminal emulator, πιο συγκεκριμένα;
Βρήκα windows terminal emulatior, video terminal emulator και telnet terminal emulator. 
To HDD serial monitor που έχω πάντως δε μου δείχνει τπτ....

Για το web gui, για microtik τι ip βάζω;

----------


## vegos

> null modem cable = σειριακό καλώδιο RS232;


Ναι αλλά όχι straight, αλλά με αντεστραμένα τα TX & RX.




> Terminal emulator, πιο συγκεκριμένα;
> Βρήκα windows terminal emulatior, video terminal emulator και telnet terminal emulator.


Τα windows έχουν το hyperterminal.

----------


## MAuVE

Πυκνώνουν οι πληροφορίες για undrerground πιέσεις απομόνωσης του κόμβου.

Προσωπικά ούτε dc χρησιμοποιώ, ούτε στο chat μπαίνω, ούτε τραβάω από πουθενά ίντερνετ.

Εχω την adsl και μου αρκεί.

Η οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια θα έχει αντίκτυπο στους πελάτες και μόνο.

Για να είμαι εντάξει μαζί τους τους έχω ενημερώσει για το ενδεχόμενο να ευδοκιμήσουν οι πιέσεις και να μείνει το ΑΡ χωρίς bb link.

Προτείνω επίπλεον και το εξής : 

Να σηκώσει ΑΡ ο paravoid και εγώ το κατεβάζω αμέσως.

Διευκρινίζω ότι έχω ήδη εξασφαλίσει σύνδεση σαν πελάτης σε ΑΡ.

Κάνετε όπως νομίζετε.

----------


## MAuVE

Βλέπω στο ΑΡ συνδεδεμένο πελάτη με ΙΡ 192.168.1.10

Είναι αυτό του αντιρατσιστικού φεστιβάλ ;

----------


## paravoid

> Βλέπω στο ΑΡ συνδεδεμένο πελάτη με ΙΡ 192.168.1.10
> 
> Είναι αυτό του αντιρατσιστικού φεστιβάλ ;


Όχι.

----------


## MAuVE

Μου έστειλαν e-mail δύο γείτονες που θέλουν να συνδεθούν στο awmn.

Επειδή όπως φαίνεται είναι πολύ κοντά, τους απάντησα :

_Για να συνδεθείτε θα πρέπει να έχετε μία εξωτερική συσκευή, ή κάρτα, που να ρυθμίζει πολύ χαμηλά την ισχύ για να μην εξωστρακίσετε τους μακρυνότερους πελάτες._

Ας έχουν τον νού τους οι μακρυνοί πελάτες και ας μ΄ενημερώσουν.

Οι ΙΡ που τους έδωσα είναι οι 10.2.8.35,36,37

----------


## MAuVE

Ο παλιός φίλος Στράτος (ο πατήρ φυσικός) βοήθησε τον Παναγιώτη (panossio) και το link 280-2033 βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία.

Χρειάζεται ακόμα κάποιο fine tunning που θα γίνει όταν σηκωθούν και τα άλλα interfaces.

----------


## MAuVE

Τι έγινε ;

Φύγατε όλοι και πήγατε στους 5 και αποσυμφορήθηκε η μπάντα ;

Το λινκ με SV1GFU στην κυριολεξία πετάει. 

Δείτε ping για πακέτα των 1450 Bytes: 

_Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 10.2.8.141:
Πακέτα: Στάλθηκαν = 221, Παραλήφθηκαν = 220, Χάθηκαν = 1 (0% απώλεια),
Συνολικός χρόνος σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου κατά προσέγγιση:
Ελάχιστο = 10ms, Μέγιστο = 200ms, Μέσος όρος = 17ms_

----------


## vector

αν πηγανε ολοι στα 5,τοτε οι αλλοι πετανε,εσυ σερνεσαιι...αστειευομαι

----------


## Winner

Ε όχι και πετάει. Χάθηκε 1 και το max είναι 200. Ο μέσος όρος έπρεπε να είναι στα 9ms (για idle b link) και 100ms (για full traffic b link)  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ε όχι και πετάει. Χάθηκε 1 και το max είναι 200. Ο μέσος όρος έπρεπε να είναι στα 9ms (για idle b link) και 100ms (για full traffic b link) :lol:


Και πρίν τρία χρόνια πιάναμε full bandwidth με καντένα στο χέρι και 5mW με τον Αλέξανδρο (capvar) στο Αιγάλεω με dLink, link με τον billgout στα 8 χιλιόμετρα με τα κεραιάκια των συσκευών και πριν 50 χρόνια οι σαργοί το κιλού καθόντουσαν και παρατηρούσαν τον ψαροντουφεκά να τους σημαδεύει.

----------


## MAuVE

Ας ρίξουμε μία ματία στο ΑΡ γιά να το "τακτοποιήσουμε" λιγουλάκι :

_Association Table additional display filters 

Device Name IP Addr./Name MAC Addr. VLAN State Parent 
350 Series AP AP350_MAuVE 10.2.8.1 0040xxxx23c2 
CB21AG/PI21AG Client LAB 10.2.8.18 0040xxxx512b Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 0040xxxx5bc7 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 0011xxxxb6bc Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 192.168.0.1 0040xxxx0f83 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.2.8.32 000xxxx6b21e Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.2.8.31 000fxxxxd682 Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.2.8.48 000fxxxx7d2c Assoc [self]_

α) Βλέπουμε κάποιον, μάλλον ένας είναι με εξωτερική συσκευή, που συνδέεται σαν Unassigned.

β) Βλέπουμε κάποιον με 192.168.0.1 που μου διαλύει το εσωτερικό δίκτυο του γραφείου γι' αυτό μπαίνω στο awmn ασύρματα (10.2.8.18).
Θα πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να γίνω "αναίσθητος" στα prefixes των 192.168.0.0 και 0.0.0.0. Μέχρι τότε βγάζω το καλώδιο από το switch.

γ) Βλέπουμε τον 31,32 = tsenekos που δεν έχει γραφτεί στο WIND

δ) Βλέπουμε τον 48 = mpakle που είναι καθ΄όλα εντάξει.

Παρακαλώ για την τακτοποίηση των εκκρεμοτήτων. 

Απειλές για MAC filtering δεν πρόκειται να εκτοξεύσω.

Οι πελάτες του κόμβου, όσοι απέμειναν, είναι όλοι τους καλά παιδιά και συνεργάσιμοι.

----------


## trendy

> β) Βλέπουμε κάποιον με 192.168.0.1 που μου διαλύει το εσωτερικό δίκτυο του γραφείου γι' αυτό μπαίνω στο awmn ασύρματα (10.2.8.1.
> Θα πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να γίνω "αναίσθητος" στα prefixes των 192.168.0.0 και 0.0.0.0. Μέχρι τότε βγάζω το καλώδιο από το switch.


Για το 192.168.0.0 πρόβλημα μπορώ να σκεφτώ μία μετακόμισή σας στο 192.168.200.0/24 πχ. ώστε να μη μπλέκεται με τα εκάστοτε 192.168.0.0/24 των άλλων, αλλιώς είναι δυνατή και η μετακόμιση στο 172.16.1.1-172.31.255.254 επίσης non-routable υποδίκτυο.

----------


## koki

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο όσοι μπορούν να κόβουν μη 10.Χ από το bgp τους, νομίζω όσοι έχουν mikrotik (2.8 σίγουρα, δεν ξέρω για άλλους) μπορούν, όπως μπορούν και οι περισσότεροι άλλοι που έχουν ένα router που μπορούν να χειρίζονται  ::   ::  

Ώστε να μη διακινούνται εξ αρχής στο δίκτυο.

----------


## stafan

> Θα ήταν χρήσιμο όσοι μπορούν να κόβουν μη 10.Χ από το bgp τους, νομίζω όσοι έχουν mikrotik (2.8 σίγουρα, δεν ξέρω για άλλους) μπορούν, όπως μπορούν και οι περισσότεροι άλλοι που έχουν ένα router που μπορούν να χειρίζονται   
> 
> Ώστε να μη διακινούνται εξ αρχής στο δίκτυο.


Απο παλιότερο μήνυμα του Acinonyx+++ :

```
Όλοι βάλτε το παρακάτω στον ΒΓΠ 
Κώδικας: 

ip prefix-list awmn seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 le 32 
ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 deny any 

και για κάθε γείτονα μία γραμμη: 
 neighbor 10.2.16.78 prefix-list awmn in 
 

doit... doit...
```

Τελικά είναι πολύ χρήσιμο να το βάλουν όλοι στο bgp τους αφού λάθος ανακοινώσεις μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν πολύ μεγάλα προβλήματα - ιδίως ένα default route!

----------


## MAuVE

> Απο παλιότερο μήνυμα του Acinonyx+++ :
> 
> ```
> Όλοι βάλτε το παρακάτω στον ΒΓΠ 
> Κώδικας: 
> 
> ip prefix-list awmn seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 le 32 
> ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 deny any 
> 
> ...


Ο παραπάνω κώδικας κάνει και για IOS ? (ysam, eangelidis παρακαλώ γνωματεύστε).

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω κρατήσει αντίγραφο της σύνταξης της access list που είχα φτιάξει για να κόψω το cslab. Δεν πίστευα ότι θα μου ξαναχρειασθεί.

Και ένα tip (credit goes to paravoid) :

Για να ενεργοποιηθεί η access-list πρέπει να ξαναξεκινήσει το BGP (ποία εντολή το κάνει αυτό, μου διαφεύγει)

----------


## Winner

Μπαίνει κάποιος στο AP με 192 και έχεις στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο σε κάποιο σημείο 192.
Δεν τον έχεις δηλώσει στο bgp σαν neighboor αλλά εσύ πας να βάλεις prefix-list για να λύσεις το πρόβλημα.
Επίσης το δίκτυο σου καταφέρνει να καταστραφεί χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.

Ρε σεις θα μου πει κι εμένα κανένας λογικός τι συμβαίνει;
Αυτό το σενάριο θέλει προσπάθεια για να γίνει.

----------


## MAuVE

Πήγα δοκιμαστικά το ΑΡ στο κανάλι 2, που το βρήκα πιό καθαρό, γιατί ένας πελάτης με ειδοποίησε ότι έχει πρόβλημα.

Πείτε μου παρατηρήσεις (καλύτερο/χειρότερο)

----------


## MAuVE

Ελήφθη αναφορά από τον tse0123 που δείχνει υψηλό θόρυβο στην περιοχή του.

Ξαναπάω το ΑΡ στο παλαιό του κανάλι

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται σ' έναν νέο πελάτη που προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί στο ΑΡ μου ή σε κάτι άλλο, αλλά πάλι σμπαράλια έγινε το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο.

Τα voip είχαν κολλήσει στο registering.

Το θέμα πλέον από καιρό γνωστό. 

Οταν τρελαίνεται το δίκτυο βγάζω το καλώδιο της ταράτσας (awmn) και σε 2-3 λεπτά όλα τζάμι.

Κάποιος στέλνει στο ασύρματο το prefix 192.168.0.0 ή το 0.0.0.0

Ε, είπα πρέπει να το φτιάξω. Δεν πάει άλλο.

Με την βοήθεια του SDM πλάκωσα τα interfaces με :

deny 192.168.0.0 255.255.0.0 

Για το λόγο αυτό μπορεί να παρατηρήσατε και κάποιες διακοπές.

Ηταν ωσπου να καταλάβω τι πρέπει να αφήσω και τι να αφαιρέσω από την default εγκατάσταση του SDM.

Θα παρακαλούσα να δει κάποιος αν τώρα γίνονται advertised τα prefixes
192.168.0.0 ή 0.0.0.0 γιατί εμένα πλέον δεν μου έρχονται.

Με δύο λόγια :

Το εφτιαξα, ή δουλεύει γιατί δεν υπάρχει παρεμβολή.

----------


## vegos

> Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται σ' έναν νέο πελάτη που προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί στο ΑΡ μου ή σε κάτι άλλο, αλλά πάλι σμπαράλια έγινε το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο.


Εδώ υπήρχε απάντηση για να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου μια-για-πάντα, αλλά δεν θέλεις να την δεις...

----------


## MAuVE

Λέτε να είναι τούτος με το 192.168.0.1 ;

_AP350_MAuVE Association Table 

Uptime: 7 days, 02:33:33

Client Repeater Bridge AP Infra. Host Multicast Entire Network 


Association Table additional display filters 

Device Name IP Addr./Name MAC Addr. VLAN State Parent 
350 Series AP AP350_MAuVE 10.2.8.1 00409652.... 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 0011955.... Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 Unassigned 0040055b.... Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 192.168.0.1 0040f4a9.... Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.2.8.32 000f662a.... Assoc [self] 
Generic 802.11 10.2.8.41 000e2e0c.... Assoc [self] 
_

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται σ' έναν νέο πελάτη που προσπαθούσε να συνδεθεί στο ΑΡ μου ή σε κάτι άλλο, αλλά πάλι σμπαράλια έγινε το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> Εδώ υπήρχε απάντηση για να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου μια-για-πάντα, αλλά δεν θέλεις να την δεις...


εδω 100% σε εβγαλε απο το λιστ και μετα σε ξαναεβαλε!
Οπως μολις εκανε και για μενα  :: 

Και που να ηξερε οτι το 192.168.0.0 το ανακοινωνω εγω για να του σκισω το δικτυο  :: 
Σε λιγο που θα ανακοινωσω και το c class του να δειτε γλεντια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Πάντως το να ανακοινώνεις το 192 δεν νομίζω ότι απαγορεύετε, αν δεν δουλεύει το δίκτυο του τώρα γιατί κάποιος στην άλλη άκρη της Αθήνας ανακοινωνει το 192.... ε τι να κάνουμε, αυτά έχει η ζωή  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Επειδή εκεί μεταξύ ΤΟΡ, tenorism και spirosco έχουν ανοίξει μία τρύπα για να πέφτω/ουν (;) μέσα οι περαστικοί και δεν βλέπω ανταπόκριση στο να την κλείσουν, εχρησιμοποίησα την local-preference για να πάω από την άλλη πλευρά.

_BGP routing table entry for 10.17.119.0/24, version 913
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
1
891 410 4097 4068 3210 123 1286
10.2.8.182 from 10.2.8.182 (10.2.22.65)
Origin incomplete, localpref 50, valid, external
4272 1130 1766 1790 1540 92 616 1286
10.2.8.141 from 10.2.8.141 (10.87.188.65)
Origin incomplete, localpref 100, valid, external, best_

Το configuration για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται έχει ως ακολούθως :

α) Βάζουμε υπό επιτήρηση τον δρόμο που μας οδηγεί στην τρύπα (στην περίπτωσή μας μέσω keyman) 

_neighbor 10.2.8.182 remote-as 891
neighbor 10.2.8.182 route-map avoid-tenorism in_

β) Εξετάζουμε τα AS που μας έρχονται από αυτόν τον δρόμο 

_route-map avoid-tenorism permit 10
match as-path 40
set local-preference 50
!
route-map avoid-tenorism permit 20
set local-preference 100_

γ) Χαντακώνουμε αυτά που ταιριάζουν με το as-path 40, στην περίπτωσή μας το AS του spirosco, αφήνοντας άθικτα τα υπόλοιπα 

_ip as-path access-list 40 permit _1286_
ip as-path access-list 40 deny .*_

Ετσι τελικά το bgp επιλέγει την διαδρομή μέσω SV1GFU κλπ κλπ παρόλο ότι αυτή διέρχεται από περισσότερα AS (8 έναντι 7).

Βασικές πληροφορίες εδώ : http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## MAuVE

__1712_#sh ip bgp 10.17.119.131
BGP routing table entry for 10.17.119.0/24, version 9577
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
1
891 410 3180 3341 3789 2801 45 1286
10.2.8.182 from 10.2.8.182 (10.2.22.65)_

Λόγω τεχνικής βλάβης ο δρόμος μέσω sv1gfu δεν λειτουργεί μέχρι τη Δευτέρα.

Τώρα στον spirosco πηγαίνω μέσω keyman .... ysam2 - Alexandros *χωρίς μαύρη τρύπα.*

Πές μας Γιάννη αν φτιάξατε τίποτα, ώστε να γνωρίζουν οι κόμβοι που δουλεύουν με μικροτίκι και ν' αποφεύγονται οι μαύρες τρύπες στο μέλλον.

Εκτός αν δεν κάνατε τίποτα και ισχύει η παρατήρηση acinonyx ότι άλλοτε το κάνει άλλοτε όχι.

----------


## ysam

World Entropy!!

 ::

----------


## MAuVE

Οταν μου έλεγε ο Κώστας "βρε πάμε να δώσουμε, με λίγη εξάσκηση θα το περάσουμε το χειριστήριο" οι προτεραιότητές μου ήταν άλλες.

Τώρα, 

οι γιατροί συνιστούν :

Ενα ουισκάκι κάθε βράδυ βοηθά στην αποφυγή εμφραγμάτων.

οι πιτσαρίες δίνουν μία πίτσα δώρο στις δύο

αυτό που παρέμεινε διαχρονικά αναλλοίωτο αναπαύεται στο στίχο :

_Είναι παράξενα της Ιντιας τα φανάρια
και δεν τα βλέπεις, καθώς λένε, με το πρώτο.
_

----------


## tse0123

Δεν τό'πιασα, πάρ'το λίγο αλλιώς..

----------


## MAuVE

Κάθε μέρα μιά νέα μαύρη τρύπα

Νέος δρόμος προς spirosco

sv1gfu - stevemad - spy και μπλούμ

Η 10.36.126.205 ανήκει στον MEW ;

Μικροτίκι την κάνει πάλι την δουλειά ;

_Tracing the route to 10.17.119.1

1 10.2.8.141 4 msec 4 msec 4 msec
2 10.40.175.171 [AS 1130] 8 msec 16 msec 12 msec
3 10.36.126.100 [AS 4140] 16 msec 12 msec 16 msec
4 10.36.126.205 [AS 4140] 40 msec 16 msec 32 msec
5 * * *
6 * * *_

----------


## koki

Είχαι και εγώ πρόβλημα στο ίδιο σημείο από άλλη κατεύθυνση τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## Cha0s

Και που το ανέφερες Διαλεκτή μου, ο Mauve μας έχει γραμμένους...στην λίστα του  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

εγω παντως δεν φτανω στο mauve



> athina:~# traceroute 10.2.8.1
> traceroute to 10.2.8.1 (10.2.8.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105) 0.424 ms 0.992 ms 0.581 ms
> 2 gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn (10.45.165.82) 1.490 ms 1.172 ms 1.180 ms
> 3 gw-69eyes.limah.awmn (10.35.160.65) 2.279 ms 1.778 ms 1.800 ms
> 4 qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225) 3.747 ms 6.111 ms 4.024 ms
> 5 gw-ayis.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.121) 11.381 ms 11.172 ms 12.220 ms
> 6 10.2.13.116 (10.2.13.116) 10.672 ms 17.204 ms 9.033 ms
> 7 gw-ngia.john70.awmn (10.26.122.222) 19.760 ms 24.858 ms 20.179 ms
> ...

----------


## vegos

> εγω παντως δεν φτανω στο mauve


Αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό τώρα;  :: 



```
# traceroute 10.2.8.1
traceroute to 10.2.8.1 (10.2.8.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  wrap (10.15.158.110)  0.513 ms  0.372 ms  0.952 ms
 2  gw-vegos.thanasis.awmn (10.15.156.193)  2.850 ms  6.010 ms  5.276 ms
 3  gw-digenis-dsfak.awmn (10.27.229.190)  5.133 ms  9.967 ms  4.981 ms
 4  10.27.228.153 (10.27.228.153)  7.966 ms  18.712 ms  18.668 ms
 5  10.32.46.242 (10.32.46.242)  6.805 ms  7.684 ms  10.100 ms
 6  10.36.126.201 (10.36.126.201)  25.056 ms  10.342 ms  13.397 ms
 7  10.36.126.99 (10.36.126.99)  15.966 ms  21.298 ms  10.619 ms
 8  gw-stevemad.sv1gfu.awmn (10.40.175.170)  19.971 ms  13.365 ms  8.458 ms
 9  10.2.8.142 (10.2.8.142)  17.934 ms  19.316 ms  26.122 ms
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * *
```

----------


## sotiris

ολοι εμεις (εγω,digi, 69eyes,apoikos) απο εδω σταματαμε στο 10.2.8.190.

----------


## andreas

ολος ο κοσμος εκει σταματαει

----------


## papashark

εγω από κάτω περνάω πάντως πάνω από τον mauve και φτάνω στον keyman και Panossio.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.2.8.1 
traceroute to 10.2.8.1 (10.2.8.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.362 ms  0.293 ms  0.206 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.440 ms  0.444 ms  0.373 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.althaia.awmn (10.26.35.50)  1.627 ms  1.572 ms  2.014 ms
 4  gw-althaia.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.81)  1.575 ms  1.733 ms  1.669 ms
 5  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)  2.398 ms  2.071 ms  1.907 ms
 6  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  6.049 ms  3.676 ms  3.084 ms
 7  10.80.188.17 (10.80.188.17)  6.645 ms  4.742 ms  13.311 ms
 8  gw-duck.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.99)  17.206 ms  4.897 ms  6.300 ms
 9  gw-stevemad.sv1gfu.awmn (10.40.175.170)  21.177 ms  12.887 ms  12.252 ms
10  10.2.8.142 (10.2.8.142)  67.654 ms  30.727 ms  28.887 ms
11  * * *
```

Εγώ πάλι που περνάω από τον papashark δεν φτάνω...

----------


## papashark

Καταρχάς να πω ότι ευχαριστιέμαι ιδιαίτερα που ο mauve θα έχει σκυλιάσει για το τι γράφουμε στον κόμβο του.

Εγώ περνάω από πάνω του και πάω στον keyman



```
Tracing route to 10.2.22.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  4    45 ms    27 ms    33 ms  10.80.188.17
  5     3 ms     5 ms    10 ms  gw-duck.stevemad.awmn [10.40.175.99]
  6    13 ms    76 ms    45 ms  gw-stevemad.sv1gfu.awmn [10.40.175.170]
  7    84 ms    89 ms    28 ms  10.2.8.142
  8    76 ms    83 ms    21 ms  10.2.22.1

Trace complete.
```

To wind θέλει διόρθωση, και επιτέλους τόσο δύσκολο είναι να αποκτήσει dns ?

----------


## Cha0s

Περίεργο, γιατί εγώ δεν περνάω;
Αφού πάμε από την ίδια διαδρομή....

Όχι ότι με καίει ιδιαίτερα απλά από περιέργεια...

----------


## sotiris

Tι να πω ρε Πανο δεν ξερω τι γινεται, εχω κανει καμια δεκαρια traceroute απο διαφορετικους κομβους και ολοι εκει κολλανε....εσυ περνας....τι να πω, εσυ εισαι special σκουπιδι, εμεις τα απλα δεν περναμε...

----------


## alex-23

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ap.mauve.awmn [10.2.8.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.22]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-mobius.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.18]
3 3 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-mobius.dti.awmn [10.29.79.10]
4 14 ms 6 ms 3 ms bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
5 3 ms 4 ms 19 ms gw-dti.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.100]
6 11 ms 17 ms 16 ms gw-nvak.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.105]
7 14 ms 9 ms 37 ms 10.2.13.116
8 62 ms 11 ms 40 ms gw-ngia.john70.awmn [10.26.122.222]
9 100 ms 54 ms 83 ms gw-john70.keyman.awmn [10.2.21.162]
10 75 ms 77 ms 78 ms gw-keyman.mauve.awmn [10.2.8.190]
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

και εγω τα ιδια

----------


## sotiris

Μαλλον εχει γινει καποιο λαθος....  ::  ....ο mauve στο Traceroute που ειχε ποσταρει σαν πρωτη ΙΡ ειχε την 10.2.8.141.....εγω απο λαθος πηρα απο κατω και εκανα στιν 10.2.8.1.....αυτη μαλλον δεν υπαρχει πουθενα....στην 10.2.8.141 φτανω κανονικα....

----------


## MAuVE

Ψάχνοντας, βρήκα μία πατέντα για να λύσω το πρόβλημα με τις πολλαπλές διαδρομές ίσων AS που δημιουργούν μαύρες τρύπες.

Εχω πχ. 3 διαδρομές προς τον ΤΟΡ (οι δύο από το ίδιο interface) 

Από τις παρατηρήσεις που έκανα το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον spirosco.

Είναι τα πολλά interfaces που δίνουν την δυνατότητα σε εναλλακτικές διαδρομές;
Είναι τα περισσότερα του ενός μικροτίκια που δουλεύουν στο ίδιο AS; 

Δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι.

Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι όταν κλείνω το ένα interface μου και έχω μία μόνο διαδρομή, οι μαύρες τρύπες εξαφανίζονται.

Ετσι, φιλτράρησα τα routes που μαθαίνω από κάθε interface καθώς και το δικό μου AS που στέλνω σε κάθε interface ώστε να κόψω τις διπλές διαδρομές.

Η λύση αυτή δουλεύει, αλλά δεν είναι σωστή γιατί αν πέσει το interface από το οποίο μαθαίνω τον ΤΟΡ ή τον spirosco, τους χάνω, μαζί με τους από πίσω τους. 
Είναι μία πατέντα της απελπισίας μέχρις ότου λύσουμε σ' επίπεδο δικτύου το πρόβλημα με τις ίσες διαδρομές.

Αν παρατηρήσετε τίποτα ύποπτες παρενέργειες παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με.

__1712_#sh ip bgp 10.17.122.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.17.122.0/24, version 291
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
1 2
6695 1130 4140 588 3210
10.2.8.141 from 10.2.8.141 (10.87.190.65)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
_1712_#sh ip bgp 10.17.119.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.17.119.0/24, version 288
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to update-groups:
1 2
6695 1130 4140 588 3210 123 1286
10.2.8.141 from 10.2.8.141 (10.87.190.65)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
_1712_#
_

Για ΤΟΡ δηλαδή και spirosco έκοψα τον δρόμο μέσω keyman.

Συμπλήρωση :

Ενα πράγμα που παρατηρώ τώρα είναι ότι τώρα τα δύο αυτά interfaces έχουν τριπλασιάσει την κίνησή τους. 
Μπορεί να πρόκειται για απλή σύμπτωση αλλά καιρό είχα να δω τον keyman να πιττάρει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα δημιουργηθούν ασύμετρες διαδρομές και τα λινκ σου θα χρησιμοποιούνται μονόδρομα! Σκέψου τι έχει να γίνει αν ξαναπέσει κάποιος και γίνει μαύρη τρύπα (όχι σε σένα, αλλά με σένα)!

Αρκετά προβληματικό είναι και έτσι οπως παίζει τώρα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

επισης το προβλημα του sokratisg (traceroute http://www.nagios.awmn)

επιβαιβεωνει αυτα που λες οτι εκει που σταματα το trace δεν ειναι απαραιτητα
και το προβλημα. το nagios ειναι στην εδρα, η οποια εχει ενα λινκ μονο, και
αυτο με spirosco. δηλαδη ειναι μαυρη τρυπα το router του συλλογου ?

----------


## MAuVE

Θα το δούμε στην πράξη. 

Αν κάποιος φάει μαύρη τρύπα στον κόμβο μου να μου στείλει pm και θα επαναφέρω την προηγούμενη κατάσταση για να δούμε αν την προκαλώ εγώ.

Το να τρώω εγώ τις μαύρες τρύπες των άλλων γιά να μην τις τρώει ο γείτονας δεν είναι αποδεκτό.

----------


## Acinonyx

Η "μαυρη τρύπα" σπάνια δημιουργείται στον κόμβο που προκαλεί το πρόβλημα.

Δημιουργειται στον κόμβο που απέχει ίσα hops από 2 διαφορετικές διαδρομές όπου στη μία από αυτές υπάρχει κόμβος με χαλασμένα timers και του έχει πέσει το link.

Οπότε αυτό μπορεί να εμφανίσει μαυρη τρύπα σε οποιονδήποτε στο δίκτυο. Το traceroute δε θα σταματήσει απαράιτητα σε σένα που μπορεί να δημιουργείς το πρόβλημα.

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν συμφωνώ,

Ο κόμβος στον οποίο γίνεται ο εκτροχιασμός του πήγαινε και του έλα έχει υποχρέωση να λάβει μέτρα ώστε το path να μην υφίσταται διακλάδοση.

Αν αυτό οφείλεται σε λανθασμένο set-up γειτονικών κόμβων, να τους ειδοποιήσει και αν δεν συμμορφώνονται να τους κόβει.

Ολα αυτά όμως ξεκίνησαν όταν αρχίσαν κόμβοι να χρησιμοποιούν δύο μικροτίκ στο ίδιο ΑS. 

Οι πιθανότεροι ύποπτοι για εμένα είναι αυτοί.

Με το μέτρο που έλαβα αποδεδειγμένα κατήργησα αρκετές ασύμμετρες διαδρομές.

Το σωστό βέβαια είναι να μην υφίστανται οι συνθήκες που τις δημιουργούν, αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχει γενική αφύπνηση, κάποιοι πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι.

----------


## Alexandros

Ο Νίκος μου ζήτησε με email να μεταφέρω εδώ τα παρακάτω για ενημέρωση των πελατών/ΒΒ του κόμβου του:

----------------
Παρακαλώ όποιον διαβάσει το παρόν πρώτος να γράψει στην ενότητα του κόμβου μου, για να ενημερωθούν όσοι συνδέονται σ' αυτόν, ότι αφαίρεσα τα διακριτικά του awmn από τα ssid των interface μου ως εξής :

awmn_280 -> sw1iyf_AP

awmn_280-891 -> sw1iyf-keyman

awmn_280-2033 -> sw1iyf-panossio

το sv1gfu-sw1iyf παραμένει ώς έχει.

Ευχαριστώ 

Νίκος

----------


## elkos

> Ο Νίκος μου ζήτησε με email να μεταφέρω εδώ τα παρακάτω για ενημέρωση των πελατών/ΒΒ του κόμβου του:
> 
> ----------------
> Παρακαλώ όποιον διαβάσει το παρόν πρώτος να γράψει στην ενότητα του κόμβου μου, για να ενημερωθούν όσοι συνδέονται σ' αυτόν, ότι αφαίρεσα τα διακριτικά του awmn από τα ssid των interface μου ως εξής :
> 
> awmn_280 -> sw1iyf_AP
> 
> awmn_280-891 -> sw1iyf-keyman
> 
> ...


αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα είναι πλέον κόμβος του AWMN?

----------


## Alexandros

Σε αυτό μπορεί να απαντήσει μόνο ο ίδιος όταν του αρθεί το ban.

Πάντως όπως είχε και συζητηθεί και παλιότερα είναι πρόβλημα οι κόμβοι του δικτύου να μη μπορούν να γράψουν στο χώρο τους όταν για *άσχετους* λόγους τους αφαιρείται η πρόσβαση στο forum.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

> αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα είναι πλέον κόμβος του AWMN?


Τα ράσα (ssid) δεν κάνουν τον παπά (κόμβος του awmn).  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Απίστευτο!  ::

----------


## dti

Ο MAuVE συνεχίζει στο http://mauve.forumer.com
Ίσως το πιο ενδιαφέρον topic εκεί είναι το "Πρόταση μομφής κατά mods andreas & sotiris"
Όσοι δεν προλάβατε να ψηφίσετε πριν το κλειδώσουν οι mods εδώ, έχετε την ευκαιρία να το κάνετε εδώ.

----------


## papashark

> Ο MAuVE συνεχίζει στο http://mauve.forumer.com
> Ίσως το πιο ενδιαφέρον topic εκεί είναι το "Πρόταση μομφής κατά mods andreas & sotiris"
> Όσοι δεν προλάβατε να ψηφίσετε πριν το κλειδώσουν οι mods εδώ, έχετε την ευκαιρία να το κάνετε εδώ.


Όταν έφτιαξα εγώ με τον achille το news, ήμασταν οι κακοί, τώρα που έφτιαξε ο mauve, τρέχεις να τον στηρίξεις. 

thumbs up dti 


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Ότι μεταφέρει μακρυά από το κεντρικό forum τα flames είναι καλό ... !! Δυστυχώς δεν κρατάει για πολύ μια και εδώ - στο κεντρικό forum - γίνεται όλο το νταβαντούρι - και όλοι ξαναγυρνούν εδώ αργα ή γρήγορα !!

----------


## papashark

έχει μέλι το κεντρικό φόρουμ  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ο MAuVE συνεχίζει στο http://mauve.forumer.com
> Ίσως το πιο ενδιαφέρον topic εκεί είναι το "Πρόταση μομφής κατά mods andreas & sotiris"
> Όσοι δεν προλάβατε να ψηφίσετε πριν το κλειδώσουν οι mods εδώ, έχετε την ευκαιρία να το κάνετε εδώ.
> 
> 
> Όταν έφτιαξα εγώ με τον achille το news, ήμασταν οι κακοί, τώρα που έφτιαξε ο mauve, τρέχεις να τον στηρίξεις. 
> 
> thumbs up dti


με domain awmn.org όμως, δε νομίζω να χε κανείς τόσο πρόβλημα με το περιεχόμενο όσο με το domain  ::

----------


## Achille

> με domain awmn.org όμως, δε νομίζω να χε κανείς τόσο πρόβλημα με το περιεχόμενο όσο με το domain


Μπα, δεν το νομίζω  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Ο Νίκος μου ζήτησε με email να μεταφέρω εδώ τα παρακάτω για ενημέρωση των πελατών/ΒΒ του κόμβου του:
> 
> ----------------
> Παρακαλώ όποιον διαβάσει το παρόν πρώτος να γράψει στην ενότητα του κόμβου μου, για να ενημερωθούν όσοι συνδέονται σ' αυτόν, ότι αφαίρεσα τα διακριτικά του awmn από τα ssid των interface μου ως εξής :
> 
> awmn_280 -> sw1iyf_AP
> 
> awmn_280-891 -> sw1iyf-keyman
> 
> ...


Δεν είναι μέρος των κανόνων του δικτύου τα διακριτικά εκπομπής ??
Εκείνο το awmn-XXXX-XXXX & to awmn-XXXX-AP το θυμάμαι λάθος??

Εάν δεν το θυμάμαι λάθος τι κάνουμε?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Alexandros
> 
> Ο Νίκος μου ζήτησε με email να μεταφέρω εδώ τα παρακάτω για ενημέρωση των πελατών/ΒΒ του κόμβου του:
> 
> ----------------
> Παρακαλώ όποιον διαβάσει το παρόν πρώτος να γράψει στην ενότητα του κόμβου μου, για να ενημερωθούν όσοι συνδέονται σ' αυτόν, ότι αφαίρεσα τα διακριτικά του awmn από τα ssid των interface μου ως εξής :
> 
> awmn_280 -> sw1iyf_AP
> 
> ...


Aφού το αποδεχθήκαν τα άκρα των ΒΒ, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά.

Κανονικά αυτοί θα έπρεπε να επείμεναν να κρατηθούν τα σωστά ssids.

Aλλά τώρα τον MAuVE δεν τον έκοψε ο οnikoseimai (διαχειριστής του keyman), όταν επιτέθηκε στον Αχιλλέα με τις καταγγελείες, θα τον κόψει για τα ssid....

### moderated :: andreas # ηρεμια ## 
moderated μπηκτη

----------


## andreas

καποια πηγαν εδω 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18335
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18335

----------


## MAuVE

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=10

----------


## Ygk

*Η ανωνυμία είναι κακός σύμβουλος.*

?? Το ονοματεπώνυμό μου υπάρχει στον Σύλλογο  ::  
*
Δες τι γράφει ο tikanoume.*

argi έγραψε:Εγώ λέω να τα σεβόμαστε όλα... ονόματα, peering agreement κλπ για να κανουμε το hobby μας ομορφότερα...
Sorry για το OT... Ας με στείλει κάποιος αλλού...

@rg!


Α! γειά σου  ::  
Το "τι κάνουμε" που έγραψα ήταν Αργύρη προέκταση του "...*και* με τέτοιες τρύπες στην βάση..." που έιχα γράψει κάπου αλλου σχετικά με το PA.

Πάνο δεν περιμένω να δώ επέμβαση στην επιλογή του mauve. Αλλά αφήνοντας τόσες τρύπες σε τέτοια θέματα μην απορήσουμε μετά!!


Φιλικά
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=15

*Δεν θα τα έκανε όλα αυτά αν από κάτω υπήρχε το πραγματικό του όνομα.*_

πάμε άλλη μία φορά για να εμπεδωθεί!.

according to Vigor :Mπορείς να μάθεις τα στοιχεία κάθε εγγεγραμμένου μέλους στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Το ονοματεπώνυμό μου υπάρχει στον Σύλλογο.


Οσο για τις λοιπές εικασίες κλώνος papasark etc.. την απάντηση στην έδωσε το bb σου... εύκολο να την βρείς δεν έχει ακόμα πολλά ποστ η Γωνιά σου. 

Φιλικά_

Υ.Γ. Μην κάνεις το λάθος να τους θεωρείς όλους λαμόγια & ύπουλους που δοκιμάζουν άν αντέχεις τα κτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση  ::

----------


## MAuVE

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... =0#entry69

----------


## BaBiZ

> http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=20&st=0#entry69


http://www.awmn.net/forum/

Sorry, αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω το URL που έχω κάνει quote. 

Αν θέλεις να πεις κάτι, πέστο εδώ. Αλλιώς, άσε μας στην ησυχεία μας.


Φιλικά,

Μπάμπης

----------


## MAuVE

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?sh ... 0&#entry78

----------


## dti

Traceroute output προς τον κόμβο μου μέσα από το pfsense, το οποίο απ' ότι είδα είναι πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέρον (ένα βελτιωμένο m0n0wall):



```
 1  10.2.8.142 (10.2.8.142)  1.578 ms  4.731 ms  1.862 ms
 2  10.2.8.182 (10.2.8.182)  20.698 ms  7.450 ms  7.754 ms
 3  10.2.22.142 (10.2.22.142)  9.002 ms  9.714 ms  8.541 ms
 4  gw-tse0123.onikoseimai.awmn (10.2.31.217)  86.173 ms  36.351 ms  179.435 ms
 5  gw-onikoseimai.awpnet.awmn (10.2.37.89)  221.734 ms  374.380 ms  165.075 ms
 6  gw-awpnet.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.65)  164.206 ms  170.195 ms  343.461 ms
 7  gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.28.75)  187.875 ms  188.327 ms  134.666 ms
 8  zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.242)  98.218 ms  84.345 ms  217.636 ms
 9  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66)  207.803 ms  155.217 ms  62.082 ms
10  10.34.62.65 (10.34.62.65)  145.428 ms  209.702 ms  137.174 ms
11  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  188.073 ms  145.168 ms  227.314 ms
```

----------


## MAuVE

Προσωρινό MAC filter στην 2η ΙΡ 10.2.8.52

Αναλυτικότερα εδώ : http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry105

----------


## paravoid

> Προσωρινό MAC filter στην 2η ΙΡ 10.2.8.52
> 
> Αναλυτικότερα εδώ : http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry105


Επειδή αυτή την είχα πάλαι ποτέ εγώ,
και επειδή βλέπω ότι στο προσωπικό σου site μιλάς για "μακρόχρονη απουσία"
και δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το ποιός είναι (βλ. "προφανώς"),
σε περίπτωση που αναφέρεσαι σε μένα να ξεκαθαρίσω πως δεν είμαι εγώ.

----------


## MAuVE

Ο πελάτης του ΑΡ με MAC : 00:04:0e:bb:af:xx παρακαλείται να διαβάσει το :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry134

----------


## MAuVE

Παραλειπόμενα του λινκ με Β52 fight club εδώ :
http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?s= ... 0#entry137

----------


## MAuVE

Υλοποίηση συζητηθέντων με ΕΕΤΤ :
http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry159

----------


## viper7gr

Αντιγράφω από εδώ :
http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php...&st=0#entry159

"3. Εκείνο που θέλουν από εμάς και τους διευκολύνει πολύ είναι στην περίπτωση που θέλουν να εξετάσουν για κάποιο λόγο παρεμβολές να υπάρχει σε μια κεντρική βάση όλη η σχετική πληροφορία (το wind μας δηλαδή). Αυτό μηδενίζει το διαχειριστικό κόστος για την Αρχή."

Επειδή το παραπάνω μέτρο εξυπηρετεί και τις δύο πλευρές (εποπτεύουσα Αρχή και χρήστες δικτύου) θα πρέπει όλοι οι πελάτες του κόμβου 280 να έχουν κάνει την την σχετική εισαγωγή των στοιχείων τους στο wind.

Παλαιοί πελάτες που έχουν αμελήσει μέχρι σήμερα να εγγραφούν στο wind.awmn θα δεχθούν MAC filter έως ότου το κάνουν.

Υποψήφιοι πελάτες που ζητάνε ΙΡ για να συνδεθούν, θα πρέπει να στέλνουν μαζί με το αίτημά τους και τον αριθμό τους στο wind.

Επίσεις, MAC filter θα δέχονται όσοι πελάτες ανακοινώνουν διευθύνσεις έκτος του subnet του κόμβου (10.2.8.0).

----------


## MAuVE

Η τελευταίες βροχές έβγαλαν εκτός δύο από τα πέντε λινκς του κόμβου.

Περισσότερα εδώ : http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=115

----------


## andreas

μην στενοχωριεσαι αγαπη μου  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Παρακαλούνται ορισμένοι πελάτες του κόμβου να ρυθμίσουν σωστά το routing τους μεταξύ internet και ασυρμάτου δικτύου.

Σχετικά εδώ : http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=118

----------


## MAuVE

Τα τελευταία νέα εδώ : http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... 0#entry372

----------


## klarabel

Καλησπέρα. Νόμιζα ότι ανοίξατε το bgp. Εμείς είμαστε σε client mode όπως είχες πεί.

----------


## MAuVE

Δικτυακός μου γείτονας με ενημέρωσε ότι αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει τον κόμβο του μετά από 10 χρόνια συνεχούς λειτουργίας.

Ως εκ τούτου, σύντομα θα διαθέτω ελεύθερο interface.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει μήνυμα μέσω wind.

----------

